# CONNECTIONS 4 #50



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Adorable....glad all is going well.



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pearlie, sounds like you are still very busy. Do hope you get some time to rest a bit.
> 
> New LM is doing great and getting lots of kisses from her brother


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Fluid! Does that mean that wine might be involved? :thumbup:


Unfortunately, no!  It's at a Jo-Ann's store, so not that sort of liquid libation.  The number of attendees will undoubtedly change from week to week.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Check out this thread. Someone put up a poster that they had found a "fake-kitty" opossum, and thought it was a cat.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299590-1.html


They don't come much thicker than me but that is one ugly cat.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Probably sometime in the new year, but that will depend on hospital appointments for me. xx Have fun today


Oh, ok. You enjoy the rest of your day, too! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope they are wrong with their forecast & you don't get snow. If you do keep warm!


The only thing they were wrong about was how much


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and soggy London! I don't care, I'm off to Zumba in a minute and it's always sunny in there with my buddies.
> The poor girl who lives two doors down from me and has severe epilepsy was burgled while staying at her mum and dads for a few days. We had the police round here last night but I think he was more interested in my Sedum front lawn than if we had seen anything!! It is quite rare to hear about burglaries round here because our houses are so close together, it is quite likely someone would hear or see something. Hey ho, nice strong bolt on our back gate!
> Have a good day, catch you later!!xxxxx


I really hate to hear that, definately a nice strong bolt on the gate and doors and you can even get the alarms for the windows that go off if the window is raised and breaks the join of course that doesn't help if they break the window.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purly and all...just back from our weekend away for an early Thanksgiving holiday. We have a family tradition where we spend a weekend away together at least every other year. This year, we decided the kids were old enough for an indoor water park and we found a perfect one about an hour and 1/2 drive for most of us and a 3 hour drive for DD in Springfield. We had a couple of rooms equipped with kitchens so I set up food stations for breakfast, lunch, dinner, snacks, desserts, etc. Then, we just headed out as we wanted to for swimming, relaxing on the lazy river, gong down the tube and long slides (33 steps up each time!) or the arcade. We did a lot of catching up and visiting and just hanging out. I made a ham in a slow cooker and had baked up some green beans and macaroni and cheese so just warmed those up in the microwave and put them in warmers for serving...it all worked out splendidly. There was a family story time around the lodge fire Saturday night and as if on cue, the snow began falling and we ended up with about 5" of fluffy white snow by morning. The roads were cleared and the sun was shining for our individual trips home. A very lovely weekend and all said that we needed to do this again next year at the same place!! Now I have all week to relax---I can get my house in order after neglecting it last week in favor of some cooking - and generally begin thinking of Christmas lists, decorating, and knitting. DH has from Wednesday through Sunday off so we may travel to Cleveland, OH to see my youngest brother and his family for our Thanksgiving or we may fly to see either of my sisters in Arkansas or Florida. The airline gave us a voucher for all the hassles we had getting to Hawaii for a wedding earlier in the year, so we'd be able to fly for free. I'm definitely counting our blessings this Thanksgiving.


Rookie that sounds like an absolutely wonderful weekend.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The only thing they were wrong about was how much


Oh my!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I really hate to hear that, definately a nice strong bolt on the gate and doors and you can even get the alarms for the windows that go off if the window is raised and breaks the join of course that doesn't help if they break the window.


I don't know how they got in but i think they have levered open the pVC back door :evil:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The only thing they were wrong about was how much


It's beautiful but oh my goodness!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't know how they got in but i think they have levered open the pVC back door :evil:


Hopefully you won't have any problems. Why do people have to be that way?!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hopefully you won't have any problems. Why do people have to be that way?!!!!


Drugs, probably!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I am 15 pages behind and need to catch up with all your news and comments. I thought I'd better check in first to let you know I'm still alive! I hope you missed me, but didn't worry. I seem to be busier than ever ATM, but at least it is mostly good stuff rather than work.I'm off to catch up.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done, jade sounds lovely, will it do for both occasions? Hope all went well at the school and if you had to speak, I'm sure you did a fantastic job!! xxx


The dress would have been perfect, but was not quite big enough. I love jade.

I did not have to speak. I just sat and enjoyed what the children did. They sang and danced, all based on WWI. I was impressed by their obvious total understanding of the horrors of the war and why we have to remember. When I went in I was given a poppy which one of them had made. When it was over I was presented with a small bouquet with small fresh flowers surrounding a large RBL poppy. It is lovely. When I remarked that if had studied at the then primary school next door, someone took me over to see it. Gosh, is it small! It was a lovely afternoon.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope your school visit went well, did you go in uniform? jade evening dress sounds a good choice, I think that colour will suit you very well. My DD is looking for a long dress as she is going to be a bridesmaid next year. She has found some very nice, reasonably priced dressed on the internet, the bonus they go up to her size! She needs a purple dress.


I wore my WRACA jacket, my RBL Chairman's 'jewels' as they call it, and... shoes!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know love, I know! We haven't spoken all evening because he was rude to me and won't say sorry!! He'll pay, he'll pay!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I may have to leave mine.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Mine is much the same.


I think they all are.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Any of my dear friends here on connections is welcome to come and stay. You will always see a welcome sign up for you.


Thank you. I wish I could. I wouldn't outstay my welcome. I would have to come home eventually or I'd miss my UK friends too much.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have to laugh I suppose....we can't get parleys address on sat nav...we have 2 sat navs a mile of wiring and a phone that's no bloody good. Haha... We will work something out. If we can get to their town then I may have to phone her for her to come and find us.....hang on in there purley...it could be a long day


Oh Susan; that is so typical. I shall read on and see how it went.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls...what a day....we had, 2 sat navs that were bloody useless, 1 phone with a flat battery...the address written down wrong and it took us nearly 4hrs to find purley and kenny. Then on the way back purleys BIL printed a map out for us and we still got lost, it took us 2.30mins to get home. What a day....
> 
> It's been a fabulous day, I wish we could have stayed longer. We had lunch and then went to purleys relation and had key lime pie and coffee....I felt like a princess that someone would go to all that bother for us......THANKYOU from the bottom of my heart purley. It was worth every shout and swear word Albert and me have had..haha...I'm so, so, happy to have you as my friends. Love you both


What a shame that you had to waste so much time travelling. I know that the time you did get to spent with Purly and Kenny were worth it though. I am so jealous.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry not to be around much at the moment. The infection in my arm has been getting me down, as has work... :thumbdown:


Sending hugs to make you feel better. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The only thing they were wrong about was how much


OMG! Keep it over there. I hate the stuff.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I have caught up. Finally. I had a good weekend. Picked the boys up from school on Friday and handed them back at 9 o'clock last night. They are so good. They actually like housework! Not that they get much done in a hurry, but they have fun doing it. 
Yesterday was the last memorial. At the Pigeon memorial in our largest park. The boys love that, as the memorial is normally closed, having been built for the birds, but is opened just for us. They make a 'wreath' of seed and lard. It was 'laid' by the Mayor. I have photos on my Note, and must try and get some on here.
It seems very quiet today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Londy, oh please be careful. That's such a scary thing to have happen so close by. Please make sure all the locks and motion sensors, etc. are working well....don't want anything happening to you and yours.

Lifeline, hope you are feeling better. The infection sounds very serious and hope antibiotics knock it out.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks all for your concern over my arm. It's just NOT right!!! I don't think there is ant infectoin in there any more, but there is one little bit of the wound that keeps on bleeding...I'm not happy with it. I will go back to the docs if it keeps on.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It has rained, and I mean rainedf. We have come back to the hotel because our underclothes are wringing wet. We've decided I'll have a bath then go to a mall. God it rained


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is the link to a new Workshop happenings. It will give you lots of information on cast on and cast offs. Worth a read

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299812-1.html

It features our information thread on cast on and cast offs and is well worth the read. I will be sending one out every two weeks and the workshops will start on January 5. Two of the lace party will be teaching the first part of the year. More information to follow in the next Happenings.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It has rained, and I mean rainedf. We have come back to the hotel because our underclothes are wringing wet. We've decided I'll have a bath then go to a mall. God it rained


We've had a lot of rain hrer too, bbut I guess thats to be expected here!!!!
Enjoy the trip to the mall...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to a new Workshop happenings. It will give you lots of information on cast on and cast offs. Worth a read
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299812-1.html
> 
> It features our information thread on cast on and cast offs and is well worth the read. I will be sending one out every two weeks and the workshops will start on January 5. Two of the lace party will be teaching the first part of the year. More information to follow in the next Happenings.


Thanks for the link. I will bookmark that, it may come in useful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks all for your concern over my arm. It's just NOT right!!! I don't think there is ant infectoin in there any more, but there is one little bit of the wound that keeps on bleeding...I'm not happy with it. I will go back to the docs if it keeps on.


If it's not healing over, then it's absolutely NOT right...please get in as soon as you can so that you can get better quicker.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Drugs, probably!


I know.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am 15 pages behind and need to catch up with all your news and comments. I thought I'd better check in first to let you know I'm still alive! I hope you missed me, but didn't worry. I seem to be busier than ever ATM, but at least it is mostly good stuff rather than work.I'm off to catch up.


We did miss you. Glad your busyness is mostly good!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If it's not healing over, then it's absolutely NOT right...please get in as soon as you can so that you can get better quicker.


I completely agree, Rebecca. We want you well!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am 15 pages behind and need to catch up with all your news and comments. I thought I'd better check in first to let you know I'm still alive! I hope you missed me, but didn't worry. I seem to be busier than ever ATM, but at least it is mostly good stuff rather than work.I'm off to catch up.


We know how busy you are but don't worry, if you'd been AWOL much longer I'd have been on the phone!! Glad you're only busy with good stuff, don't wear yourself out!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I may have to leave mine.


When you've done it, tell me how??!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to a new Workshop happenings. It will give you lots of information on cast on and cast offs. Worth a read
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299812-1.html
> 
> It features our information thread on cast on and cast offs and is well worth the read. I will be sending one out every two weeks and the workshops will start on January 5. Two of the lace party will be teaching the first part of the year. More information to follow in the next Happenings.


Hi Shirley, thanks for the info, hope you are nicely settled in your new home now!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> When you've done it, tell me how??!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Shirley, thanks for the info, hope you are nicely settled in your new home now!


And from me, too.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It has rained, and I mean rainedf. We have come back to the hotel because our underclothes are wringing wet. We've decided I'll have a bath then go to a mall. God it rained


Yes it can rain there can't it we haven't had a time there yet when it hasn't rained! And yes you get soaked to the skin!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well i have been out had to go out to dinner as the water was off because someone hit a main I really don't understand how they are buried, but they had done a fantastic job clearing the road, while we were out it started snowing again :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes it can rain there can't it we haven't had a time there yet when it hasn't rained! And yes you get soaked to the skin!


Hi Lisa, i just cant believe all that snow you have, it is still quite mild here, although we have had a lot of rain. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks all for your concern over my arm. It's just NOT right!!! I don't think there is ant infectoin in there any more, but there is one little bit of the wound that keeps on bleeding...I'm not happy with it. I will go back to the docs if it keeps on.


Please do go to the doctors. Sending you loads of healing hugs xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to a new Workshop happenings. It will give you lots of information on cast on and cast offs. Worth a read
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299812-1.html
> 
> It features our information thread on cast on and cast offs and is well worth the read. I will be sending one out every two weeks and the workshops will start on January 5. Two of the lace party will be teaching the first part of the year. More information to follow in the next Happenings.


Thanks for the link, its most useful. So glad you are doing so well now you have moved xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

There were tornado warnings out today and it did pour down rain.Supposed to get cold tonight and tomorrow. Only supposed to be a high of 60.Did find some den furniture today, but we will be out looking at furniture tomorrow so will wait to buy after I check out a few more places.Lifelne you may want to get another opinion on the arm. Have they taken any cultures of your arm wound?? Not all antibiotics work on all bacterias. Hope you feel better soon dear.

Saxy glad you are busy with lovely things. Hope the sun keeps shining on you dear.

GS take a day and just rest. Sorry DH woke up with a headache.Hugs to you both.

Binky your pic reminds me so much of last winter. Is very pretty, but you may have it sweetie. I like the no snow policy here in Fl., even if it poured today.lol

Purple lovely photo of French family.

Pam hope you had a grand time with your friend.

Rookie what a lovely time with your family. You had things perfectly organized so everyone had a grand time. Glad the weather cooperated with you. Perfect, snow falling and with your loved ones and then the roads clear so everyone can get home safely. I envy you.

Londy lock up tight at night. Burglars in the neighborhood, scary thought.

Off for the night. Nitey nite. Hugs all around. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's supposed to be about 60degrees to,orrrow I might have to wear my jeans. Had a really boring night round the mall, but DH enjoyed himself.......


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well Both dd's have gotten moved back in with us. (help me)
Including Jen's Fiance and My Best Friend and the Baby... Its a full house !!! Its only a three bedroom house !! LOL

and That makes eight of us ... anyone remember the show eight is enough HAHAHA !??

BRING IT ON !

I have to admit Susan that a part of me is tickled to have the kids all here , especially the baby  
I love that little angel , we are two peas in a pod that one.
The down side is that my sewing room is being dismantled tomorrow and all of my yarn is going into space bags  My sewing machine and desk will have to be put up somewhere maybe in the laundry room. 
But a roof over my babies is WAY more important to me. 

All of this over silliness.
dd2 went over to dd1's apartment that she lives in with DH's dad and she had her little Moe Moe with her in his cage. 
The lady downstairs told the landlord she had a dog in the apartment and it is a no pets place , so he showed up and evicted them.

dd2 felt horrible and they all tried to explain that she was moving in with me that day because her room mates fiance had threatened her and she wpuldnt stay there any longer with the baby there thank Goodness.
SOOOOO ... I got them all on the same night ! The really bad part was they were meeting up to go out for Jen's fiance's birthday  so that plan was ruined .

My poor kids , they got raked over the stones for sure .
But we go on , get up , and push forward  I do it with a smile too LOL !


Purly and Susan im so glad that you have gotten to enjoy spending time together  
And Purly an Indiana Landing would be AMAZING !! 

Judi thank you so much for the Christmas card it is so nice  !! Love you (CM) I am waiting patiently with everyone else for some news on the babes  

Purple , glad ds is doing well .. Huge hugs to you all 

Well ladies i am exhausted .. got the living room emptied out of all of my things to make room for the kids lol and i think it is time for a nap ! 

I love you all !! HUGS !!

Oh yea , and Londy , i think my sis might have the largest table ever too !!!! 
Wouldnt it be amazing for quilting and crafting !!!??! 

and dinner .. of course for ya know food and stuff hahahaha 

XOXOXOXO


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

P.S. there is only one bathroom here


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow...you really do have a houseful...and God bless you. Having your kids safe and sound though is the important thing. Stay safe in the snow.



linkan said:


> Well Both dd's have gotten moved back in with us. (help me)
> Including Jen's Fiance and My Best Friend and the Baby... Its a full house !!! Its only a three bedroom house !! LOL
> 
> and That makes eight of us ... anyone remember the show eight is enough HAHAHA !??
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> P.S. there is only one bathroom here


You were well named you certainly are an Angel to you family. Wish l could send my spare room over to you. Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Linky: Oh boy, when it goes wrong, it sure goes wrong big, doesn't it? I know you will love having everyone there, however much of a squeeze it is and just think of the great Thanksgiving and possibly Christmas you will all have!! Thank goodness for good old mum & dad being such unselfish parents, you are such a great and loving family! Oh and happy birthday to Wes!!! It'll work out! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, clear blue skies today. It looks like I have caught Mr Ps cold, of course his is much much worse than mine!!!

Off to the garden centre to get some winter flowering pansies and then I will sit and knit, must finish the little doll I am making for LM2.

Hope everyone is having a good day. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, clear blue skies today. It looks like I have caught Mr Ps cold, of course his is much much worse than mine!!!
> 
> Off to the garden centre to get some winter flowering pansies and then I will sit and knit, must finish the little doll I am making for LM2.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. Love and hugs xxx


Good morning sweetie, bright and sunny here too, think I might take myself out for a walk!! Have a nice day! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am ET and -6'C (21'F) feeling like -14'C (7'F) with the wind. The snow that we got yesterday is going to dry up and blow around. 
My lovely DD rolled my winter tires from the back shed through the snow to the garage. Except one tire. So I still can't get them put on. I usually use the wheelbarrow but mum has buried it in the bigger shed. I'll have to pull it out on the weekend so I can put the summer tires in the back shed. DD said she saw a mouse jumping on the boxes when she opened the door. I need to pick up mouse traps.
I got out my yarn winder and swift and balled one of the skeins that I got at Romni in Toronto. It's lace weight and brown. Most of my winter stuff is brown. I should get some brightly coloured yarn and make something cheery.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning sweetie, bright and sunny here too, think I might take myself out for a walk!! Have a nice day! xxxxxx


Have a nice walk. I'm staying inside where it is warm. I'll come back out in the spring.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, clear blue skies today. It looks like I have caught Mr Ps cold, of course his is much much worse than mine!!!
> 
> Off to the garden centre to get some winter flowering pansies and then I will sit and knit, must finish the little doll I am making for LM2.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. Love and hugs xxx


I HAD winter flowering pansies. They are buried under the snow at the moment. If this snow melts, they'll pop back up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> P.S. there is only one bathroom here


I had to share a bathroom with my sister for 3 months after she left her husband. Half the time I couldn't even get the door open. She spent so much time in the bathroom and had so much stuff in there, I was sure she was living in it. :wink:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well Both dd's have gotten moved back in with us. (help me)
> Including Jen's Fiance and My Best Friend and the Baby... Its a full house !!! Its only a three bedroom house !! LOL
> 
> and That makes eight of us ... anyone remember the show eight is enough HAHAHA !??
> ...


So much all at once. 
Enjoy the chaos and I hope everyone can find suitable living arrangements before Christmas. This is a tough time of the year to be moving.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well i have been out had to go out to dinner as the water was off because someone hit a main I really don't understand how they are buried, but they had done a fantastic job clearing the road, while we were out it started snowing again :shock:


We have a watermain further down the road at the edge of my subdivision that has been leaking since it was put in this last summer. Once it freezes that plastic pipe is going to burst. They don't bury the pipes as far down as they used to. And they didn't put gravel around the pipe, they just pushed the existing dirt back around it. It's buried too close to the road and one of the heavy farm harvesters probably ran over it and broke it.
It doesn't feed our subdivision, just the new old folks home that is being built. :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go. I hear the wind whistling outside. I've got my cowl and my bucket hat.
Have a good day.
Susan and Purly, I'll take your 60' AND the rain.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am ET and -6'C (21'F) feeling like -14'C (7'F) with the wind. The snow that we got yesterday is going to dry up and blow around.
> My lovely DD rolled my winter tires from the back shed through the snow to the garage. Except one tire. So I still can't get them put on. I usually use the wheelbarrow but mum has buried it in the bigger shed. I'll have to pull it out on the weekend so I can put the summer tires in the back shed. DD said she saw a mouse jumping on the boxes when she opened the door. I need to pick up mouse traps.
> I got out my yarn winder and swift and balled one of the skeins that I got at Romni in Toronto. It's lace weight and brown. Most of my winter stuff is brown. I should get some brightly coloured yarn and make something cheery.


I like brown but can't knit it except in light conditions, i.e. not while watching TV!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go. I hear the wind whistling outside. I've got my cowl and my bucket hat.
> Have a good day.
> Susan and Purly, I'll take your 60' AND the rain.


Stay as warm and safe as you can honey! xxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. It is 7 am and the grass cutters are here already. He is riding the grass cutting machine and has his face covered in a big black bandana like a cowboy or burglar.Lordy. The noise is atrocious. Have to unpack the car this morning. I bought alot of little things yesterday and then it rains, so left it in the car. I got a deal on a deep fat fryer. Fry very little, but do like deep fried zucchini and a fried fish occasionally. This machine fits the bill without breaking the bank. Closet man coming this morning to put in a closet set in the front bedroom. yea. Out shopping again today.I am not a shopper. I wish I was at times but I am not. I like to shop for yarn and that is aout it. Being forced to be a shopper now, need furniture.

Linky bless you and your DH for watching out for your girls and DGD. Know you have given up your craft room, but hopefully they will find other accommodations soon.

Nitzi I will keep the cool and rin also. Feel bad for those living in the cold climates. So grateful to be here in Florida. Drive safe and stay warm.

GS sorry you were bored at the mall, but I have to admit I am with you, I would have been bored also. Not a shopper.

Purple have a lovely day working on LM2 dolly. Hope your cold goes away soon.

Need to shake a leg as they say and get my day underway. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go. I hear the wind whistling outside. I've got my cowl and my bucket hat.
> Have a good day.
> Susan and Purly, I'll take your 60' AND the rain.


Stay warm and safe! Have a good day. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lisa, i just cant believe all that snow you have, it is still quite mild here, although we have had a lot of rain. Xx


I know and they are still calling for more tonight!!! :shock:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. It is 7 am and the grass cutters are here already. He is riding the grass cutting machine and has his face covered in a big black bandana like a cowboy or burglar.Lordy. The noise is atrocious. Have to unpack the car this morning. I bought alot of little things yesterday and then it rains, so left it in the car. I got a deal on a deep fat fryer. Fry very little, but do like deep fried zucchini and a fried fish occasionally. This machine fits the bill without breaking the bank. Closet man coming this morning to put in a closet set in the front bedroom. yea. Out shopping again today.I am not a shopper. I wish I was at times but I am not. I like to shop for yarn and that is aout it. Being forced to be a shopper now, need furniture.
> 
> Linky bless you and your DH for watching out for your girls and DGD. Know you have given up your craft room, but hopefully they will find other accommodations soon.
> 
> ...


I hope you can get your shopping done today, Purly, so you don't have to do it any longer! Have a good day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know and they are still calling for more tonight!!! :shock:


You must feel like it will never end!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, clear blue skies today. It looks like I have caught Mr Ps cold, of course his is much much worse than mine!!!
> 
> Off to the garden centre to get some winter flowering pansies and then I will sit and knit, must finish the little doll I am making for LM2.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. Love and hugs xxx


Glad your weather is better. Sorry you've caught a cold. Healing hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning sweetie, bright and sunny here too, think I might take myself out for a walk!! Have a nice day! xxxxxx


That sounds like a good plan! Have a good one. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

This is one helluva noisy hotel.....they've parked their trolly right outside the room, there's no chance of any more sleep and I'm do tired. 

It's a jeans and top day today.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You must feel like it will never end!


I actually love the snow! :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You were well named you certainly are an Angel to you family. Wish l could send my spare room over to you. Hugs to everyone xxx


I haven't got a spare room but if I had I would send it to you! If I could!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I actually love the snow! :roll:


I do, too, especially if I don't have to be out on the roads!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I do, too, especially if I don't have to be out on the roads!


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I have to go for now the kids have a dentist appt.

it is only 18 F here today bbbrrrrr......

Healing hugs to Purple
Hope you all are having a nice day!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*London Girl wrote:*
Don't let the winter blues get a hold on you hon! Mind you, I'm a fine one to talk, if I'm going to be low, it's always at this time of year. Keep knitting, it's not a cure but it helps!! xxx

[ b]LondonChris wrote:[/b]
There should be a ban on November, I hate it, never mind half way through now. Hoorah!

Hi Chris and Londy,

I don't know anything about the effects of your kind of winter, but try to not let it get you too far down - I would send some of our heat & light over, but it has been cool and overcast here, for the last couple of days. I hope it doesn't get too harsh for you xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Having coffee with my jeans and Aran on...48degrees. God it's cold. Love you all........this weather freshens you up....glad it's not like the rest of the usa


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. It is 7 am and the grass cutters are here already. He is riding the grass cutting machine and has his face covered in a big black bandana like a cowboy or burglar.Lordy. The noise is atrocious. Have to unpack the car this morning. I bought alot of little things yesterday and then it rains, so left it in the car. I got a deal on a deep fat fryer. Fry very little, but do like deep fried zucchini and a fried fish occasionally. This machine fits the bill without breaking the bank. Closet man coming this morning to put in a closet set in the front bedroom. yea. Out shopping again today.I am not a shopper. I wish I was at times but I am not. I like to shop for yarn and that is aout it. Being forced to be a shopper now, need furniture.
> 
> Linky bless you and your DH for watching out for your girls and DGD. Know you have given up your craft room, but hopefully they will find other accommodations soon.
> 
> ...


I like to shop for yarn too Purly so instead of my walk, I got the bus to another town and raided all the cheapie yarn shops! I found a little old man selling yarn from a stall and he sold me James C Brett Top Value for 99p for 100g! Including that, I got this little lot for less than £8! What am I going to do with it? Well, I had some success with this pretty cowl so I am going to make some for Christmas!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I like to shop for yarn too Purly so instead of my walk, I got the bus to another town and raided all the cheapie yarn shops! I found a little old man selling yarn from a stall and he sold me James C Brett Top Value for 99p for 100g! Including that, I got this little lot for less than £8! What am I going to do with it? Well, I had some success with this pretty cowl so I am going to make some for Christmas!!


That's nice. Well done on the yarn! You've got to love a bargain.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I had lunch with the WRACA ladies today, several of us at one house wrapping up tins of biscuits and sweets for our Xmas dinner next week. We all get one of each afterwards to take home for Christmas. They're wrapped so we forget what's in each parcel. We're daft like that. It's fun.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I like to shop for yarn too Purly so instead of my walk, I got the bus to another town and raided all the cheapie yarn shops! I found a little old man selling yarn from a stall and he sold me James C Brett Top Value for 99p for 100g! Including that, I got this little lot for less than £8! What am I going to do with it? Well, I had some success with this pretty cowl so I am going to make some for Christmas!!


Well done! That cowl looks great! Good idea to make them for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I had lunch with the WRACA ladies today, several of us at one house wrapping up tins of biscuits and sweets for our Xmas dinner next week. We all get one of each afterwards to take home for Christmas. They're wrapped so we forget what's in each parcel. We're daft like that. It's fun.


What a fun way to spend your day!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I had lunch with the WRACA ladies today, several of us at one house wrapping up tins of biscuits and sweets for our Xmas dinner next week. We all get one of each afterwards to take home for Christmas. They're wrapped so we forget what's in each parcel. We're daft like that. It's fun.


I would have forgotten what was in them by the time I had wrapped them!! :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I would have forgotten what was in them by the time I had wrapped them!! :roll:


I think it works better with ladies who are 'getting on'! That's us.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I think it works better with ladies who are 'getting on'! That's us.


Sad but true! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I think it works better with ladies who are 'getting on'! That's us.


 :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Londy -- Love the yarn (especially at a bargain) and love the cowl!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening. Bought some pansies at the garden centre and they also just happened to have a clothes sale on and some of my favourite italian style clothes, so guess who got two more purple tunics.

Came home and sat and knitte and finished LM2s doll, just have to do the face and then I'll take a photo.

Mycolds not too bad.

Susan, it sounds chilly where yoou are now, it' still quite mild here.

Londy, love your wool purchase and the cowl looks lovely.

Nitzi do stay safe and warm with all that snow and Lisa and Angela in Indiana.

Pearlie, hope you get some good furniture bargains.

Hi Saxy, souonds as if you have ben busy. 

Rookie, how are you now, glad you had a good time with the family.

Rebecca, hope you have been to the doctors. When we went to I knit London last week I took the girls to your favourite book shop and - shock horror - it is closing down!

Pam, how are things with you. Has Mr Ric got himself sorted in his new hangar?

Xiang how is your daughter doing and are you continuing to feel better?

I hope I haven't forgotten anyone, love you all xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Having coffee with my jeans and Aran on...48degrees. God it's cold. Love you all........this weather freshens you up....glad it's not like the rest of the usa


That's warm we have been in the teens most of the day I think we did reach the twenties finally! :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I would have forgotten what was in them by the time I had wrapped them!! :roll:


Me too! My brain has gone on a permanent vacation :shock: :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I just got home from taking the kids to the dentist Ds has to have a root canal done!

Wanted to go to the yarn store and look at some beads but it was so cold I didn't want to get out of the car again so went to pharmacy drive thru then came home still chilled.......bbbbrrrrrr....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Londy love the yarn and the cowl.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Bought some pansies at the garden centre and they also just happened to have a clothes sale on and some of my favourite italian style clothes, so guess who got two more purple tunics.
> 
> Came home and sat and knitte and finished LM2s doll, just have to do the face and then I'll take a photo.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good trip to the garden centre and great that you've got the doll for LM2 almost finished. Looking forward to seeing a photo of it.

I'm doing fine. Yes, Mr. Ric has sorted his hangar out and is working on other time consuming of projects - can't really help him with most of them, so I am knitting and staying out of his way.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a good trip to the garden centre and great that you've got the doll for LM2 almost finished. Looking forward to seeing a photo of it.
> 
> I'm doing fine. Yes, Mr. Ric has sorted his hangar out and is working on other time consuming of projects - can't really help him with most of them, so I am knitting and staying out of his way.


Knittint sounds good. Mr P has gone to sleep in the spare room as he doesn't want his cold back, so I'm knitting to as l dont feel like sleeping. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We have had a smooch around kind of day. The temp went up to 51 but I wore my Aran. The lady in Disney shop asked me if I'd knitted it and I felt proud. I forgot to tell you we had a look at the farmers market at celebration the other day, and they were selling children's Aran cardigans for $165 ! I couldn't believe it.

We had pot roast today. I bought 2balls of yarn yesterday, I think I might knit a scarf to go with my new coat. If it's as cold tomorrow as it has been today I shall be putting my extra long new cost on.

We went down Disney village tonight.....the crowds are terrible, it's all these folk that are on holiday that do it. Haha. I watched someone making Minnie Mouse chocolate apples on a stick, they looked lovely.

You,ll never guess what I bought today? A potato peeler! All the way to Florida to buy that.

Purple how are you tonight?

Purley did you get your closet? What about a bed? You should go to linky,s and gate crash. Another two won't make any difference to her, you know what she's like. The more the merrier.

Might catch up now. I'm reading a really good book I bought from the flea market.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I like to shop for yarn too Purly so instead of my walk, I got the bus to another town and raided all the cheapie yarn shops! I found a little old man selling yarn from a stall and he sold me James C Brett Top Value for 99p for 100g! Including that, I got this little lot for less than £8! What am I going to do with it? Well, I had some success with this pretty cowl so I am going to make some for Christmas!!


I like your cowl Londy.... Can it be knitted on 2needles?

You certainly got a bargain on the jamed Brett. It's good yarn. Their baby yarn is lovely.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Knittint sounds good. Mr P has gone to sleep in the spare room as he doesn't want his cold back, so I'm knitting to as l dont feel like sleeping. Xx


Good for you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have had a smooch around kind of day. The temp went up to 51 but I wore my Aran. The lady in Disney shop asked me if I'd knitted it and I felt proud. I forgot to tell you we had a look at the farmers market at celebration the other day, and they were selling children's Aran cardigans for $165 ! I couldn't believe it.
> 
> We had pot roast today. I bought 2balls of yarn yesterday, I think I might knit a scarf to go with my new coat. If it's as cold tomorrow as it has been today I shall be putting my extra long new cost on.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a really good day, Susan, in spite of the cool weather.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello girls. Have had a busy day. Did laundry, unpacked food boxes and my large pantry is rapidly filling up, wnr shopping. Bought a beautiful leather recliner sofa and two recliner chairs in espresso color. Will have them delivered when we are back from Fort Myers. Also bought the small size fryer yesterday, just realized it this morning. Took it back to store and got the large 8 quart fryer.Can't wait to start cooking again. Oh the closet guy forgot to come. He called and made apologies and promised to be here tomorrow. DH has spent the best part of this evening trying to get our network stuff to work.Finally got it straightened out. Thank goodness.

GS I have several potato peelers, wish I knew you needed one, I would have given you one. Sounds like you had a nice day. Wow $165.00 for a child's aran sweater. You could make a small fortune if you made one a month to sell at those prices, if folks would pay that price.You and DH bundle up, it is getting really cold tonight. They are calling for frost tonight.

Londy love the yarn you got. Isn't it great to get a great bargain. Love to knit cowls. Like your pattern very much.

Pam is good you can knit and then your DH can entertain himself with his hobbies. Perfect way to enjoy the day for both of you. Everyone needs a little space to themselves occasionally.

Linky Your home right now should sound like the Walton's. Can imagine everyone saying goodnight to one another.

Lifeline did you go tothe doctor's today regarding your arm.

Saxy sounds like you had a fun day. I know I would never remember what I had wrapped, so it would be a surprise to me when I got my tin. lol Glad you enjoyed yourself. You certainly deserve it, for all the work you do for others.

Purple have fun knitting. Hope you and Mr. P feel better in the morning.Awaiting ML2 dolly pic.

Hope I haven't overlooked nyone. Wishing everyone a lovely day tomorrow. xxxPurly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have had a smooch around kind of day. The temp went up to 51 but I wore my Aran. The lady in Disney shop asked me if I'd knitted it and I felt proud. I forgot to tell you we had a look at the farmers market at celebration the other day, and they were selling children's Aran cardigans for $165 ! I couldn't believe it.
> 
> We had pot roast today. I bought 2balls of yarn yesterday, I think I might knit a scarf to go with my new coat. If it's as cold tomorrow as it has been today I shall be putting my extra long new cost on.
> 
> ...


$165 WoW! That is a lot for a cardigan. I am charging fifty for two and feel bad for it. :shock:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> $165 WoW! That is a lot for a cardigan. I am charging fifty for two and feel bad for it. :shock:


I know, that's pretty amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls. Have had a busy day. Did laundry, unpacked food boxes and my large pantry is rapidly filling up, wnr shopping. Bought a beautiful leather recliner sofa and two recliner chairs in espresso color. Will have them delivered when we are back from Fort Myers. Also bought the small size fryer yesterday, just realized it this morning. Took it back to store and got the large 8 quart fryer.Can't wait to start cooking again. Oh the closet guy forgot to come. He called and made apologies and promised to be here tomorrow. DH has spent the best part of this evening trying to get our network stuff to work.Finally got it straightened out. Thank goodness.
> 
> GS I have several potato peelers, wish I knew you needed one, I would have given you one. Sounds like you had a nice day. Wow $165.00 for a child's aran sweater. You could make a small fortune if you made one a month to sell at those prices, if folks would pay that price.You and DH bundle up, it is getting really cold tonight. They are calling for frost tonight.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly. Glad you got some unpacking done and also some furniture purchased (and it sounds great). Stay warm! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Check out this thread. Someone put up a poster that they had found a "fake-kitty" opossum, and thought it was a cat.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299590-1.html


Doesn't look very much like a cat though, unless the cat was crossbred with a Quoll ( our native cat)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Update on r he expected twins - DD HAS got past the 35 week mark, and now the doc is hoping that she will make it to 36 weeks, then to 37 weeks.. DD doesn't think it will be that long a wait, as the babies are now growing, and she is getting very uncomfortable; and itiit is getting very hard for her to walk now.

The NEWS will be posted as soon as I know xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang: Each time I see that you've posted, I get excited that the babies have been born...but it's good they stay put for as long as they can and it's so wonderful that they've gotten to the 35 weeks. Wishing and praying for a safe delivery and healthy Mom and babies.



Xiang said:


> Update on r he expected twins - DD HAS got past the 35 week mark, and now the doc is hoping that she will make it to 36 weeks, then to 37 weeks.. DD doesn't think it will be that long a wait, as the babies are now growing, and she is getting very uncomfortable; and itiit is getting very hard for her to walk now.
> 
> The NEWS will be posted as soon as I know xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Bought some pansies at the garden centre and they also just happened to have a clothes sale on and some of my favourite italian style clothes, so guess who got two more purple tunics.
> 
> Came home and sat and knitte and finished LM2s doll, just have to do the face and then I'll take a photo.
> 
> ...


Hi Purple, DD is becoming exhausted, and really fed up - no sign of lab our yet, but she has a booking for a section on December 3rd, if the babies aren't born before that. They just need to grow a little more.

I am continuing to feel better, but the dosage for the new medication isn't strong enough yet, so the dosage has just been doubled. Once it gets to a therapeutic level, it should bbecome evident whether it will work properly for me, or not. I hope it does work!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry and cloudy Surrey. Not much sleep last night as I was so thirsty and this morning I am all snuffly, but feeling much better now I am up.

Sorry I forgot to say hello to Chris and Polly last night so special hugs to them today.

Well done Susan on your new potato peeler, just the sort of thing I would have bought. Stay warm and how lovely to get a compliment on your aran.

Pearlie sounds like your shopping is going ok and well done to Kenny for getting yout connected.

Xiang, glad the babie are hanging on in there and that your meds are working, hope it continues.

One of my WI ladies is coming round this morning to discuss what we can do now the poppies are finished. It was great to work on a group project.

On school pick up tonight, but not much else planned except finishing LM2s doll.

Hope everyone is having a good day. xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am ET and -7'C (19'F). It snowed last night. When I went to bed I was sure we would have as much as Binky, but the wind shifted and took the snow with it.
I should be working on Christmas stuff and I'm checking out patterns for shawls instead. Bad me.
I have to catch up later. It's garbage pickup day and I need to pull the bins out.
Talk to you later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I like your cowl Londy.... Can it be knitted on 2needles?
> 
> You certainly got a bargain on the jamed Brett. It's good yarn. Their baby yarn is lovely.


You could knit it on two needles and join it, I'm sure it would look lovely! On the other hand, it might be a good chance for you to have another go at circulars!............just sayin'!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Doesn't look very much like a cat though, unless the cat was crossbred with a Quoll ( our native cat)


That looks more like rat than cat!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Update on r he expected twins - DD HAS got past the 35 week mark, and now the doc is hoping that she will make it to 36 weeks, then to 37 weeks.. DD doesn't think it will be that long a wait, as the babies are now growing, and she is getting very uncomfortable; and itiit is getting very hard for her to walk now.
> 
> The NEWS will be posted as soon as I know xxxxx


Hi Judi, glad DD is holding on, I guess the longer they are inside, the safer they will be and if DD is having a section, size shouldn't matter too much? I truly hope all goes well and all us aunties can breathe again - as can grandma!!! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I was up early this morning trying to get a doctor's appointment, to no avail. It is almost impossible ATM. Dr told me three weeks ago to see him in two weeks. I'm still trying. Meanwhile I am being a zombie. BP is low, which is what he wanted, but I'm not happy. I'm sure I don't really need ten hours sleep a night.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

From Xiang:I am continuing to feel better, but the dosage for the new medication isn't strong enough yet, so the dosage has just been doubled. Once it gets to a therapeutic level, it should bbecome evident whether it will work properly for me, or not. I hope it does work!![/quote]

I've got everything crossed that this will work for you dear, even though it's making walking difficult!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am ET and -7'C (19'F). It snowed last night. When I went to bed I was sure we would have as much as Binky, but the wind shifted and took the snow with it.
> I should be working on Christmas stuff and I'm checking out patterns for shawls instead. Bad me.
> I have to catch up later. It's garbage pickup day and I need to pull the bins out.
> Talk to you later.


Not bad, that's quite understandable! Hope the snow stays away - at least until you get your tyres on!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and cloudy Surrey. Not much sleep last night as I was so thirsty and this morning I am all snuffly, but feeling much better now I am up.
> 
> Sorry I forgot to say hello to Chris and Polly last night so special hugs to them today.
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling a bit better, keep taking the 'medicine'!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was up early this morning trying to get a doctor's appointment, to no avail. It is almost impossible ATM. Dr told me three weeks ago to see him in two weeks. I'm still trying. Meanwhile I am being a zombie. BP is low, which is what he wanted, but I'm not happy. I'm sure I don't really need ten hours sleep a night.


Oh bless you, hope you can get to see the doctor and he can help. In the meantime, big healing hugs coming your way through the ether!!! (((((((0))))))))) xxxxxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls. Quite chilly here today, but I'll take it over what they have in NY and Penna.. Sun is shining today, makes it feel warmer than it actually is. Hope all who are in snow country stay safe and warm. Trying to unpack some more boxes today. I have a mountain of boxes to unpack,just ask Susan.

Saxy hope you can get in to see the doctor soon. They shouldn't make you wait if he said in 2 weeks he wants to see you. Fingers crossed for you dear.

GS bundle up today. Good day to stay indoors for activities.

Nitzi so glad the snow went in a different direction. You really need your winter tires on. Can a garge near your work put them on for you while you are at work????Stay safe and warm.

Xiang glad you re feeling better. Hope this medicine does the job for you. I feel for your DD as all the pressure she must be feeling and the difficulty she is experiencing getting round.Know the babies are so worth it all. Hope they stay incubating a little longer.

I need to run at the moment. Have to get dressed as the closet man is coming this morning and I need to take DH to dialysis.Back in awhile. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Xiang: Each time I see that you've posted, I get excited that the babies have been born...but it's good they stay put for as long as they can and it's so wonderful that they've gotten to the 35 weeks. Wishing and praying for a safe delivery and healthy Mom and babies.


And from me, too! I'm sure you will all be happy and relieved when they are safely delivered!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and cloudy Surrey. Not much sleep last night as I was so thirsty and this morning I am all snuffly, but feeling much better now I am up.
> 
> Sorry I forgot to say hello to Chris and Polly last night so special hugs to them today.
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling better but sorry you didn't sleep well. Have a good day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That looks more like rat than cat!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Definitely! Don't know how anyone could confuse the two!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not bad, that's quite understandable! Hope the snow stays away - at least until you get your tyres on!! xxx


Me, too! I worry about you having to drive to work in this kind of weather! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, hope you can get to see the doctor and he can help. In the meantime, big healing hugs coming your way through the ether!!! (((((((0))))))))) xxxxxxxx


And healing hugs from me, too! That does seem crazy that you can't get in to see him. They should have made an appointment for the follow-up while you were there the last time. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls. Quite chilly here today, but I'll take it over what they have in NY and Penna.. Sun is shining today, makes it feel warmer than it actually is. Hope all who are in snow country stay safe and warm. Trying to unpack some more boxes today. I have a mountain of boxes to unpack,just ask Susan.
> 
> Saxy hope you can get in to see the doctor soon. They shouldn't make you wait if he said in 2 weeks he wants to see you. Fingers crossed for you dear.
> 
> ...


Have a good day today, Purly. Sure hope things can settle down for you soon! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you are feeling better but sorry you didn't sleep well. Have a good day. xxxooo


Thanks Pam,, had a walk down to town, the fresh air did my good. Had a lovely meetingwith my WI friend this morning and we are going to start a Creative Chaos group - not quite sure where it will go but we will throw everything at it and see what happens - knitting, crochet, sewing, beading leatherwork, weaving and dying. Could be fun and rather messy. :thumbup:

Off to go and collect LM soon. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi, glad DD is holding on, I guess the longer they are inside, the safer they will be and if DD is having a section, size shouldn't matter too much? I truly hope all goes well and all us aunties can breathe again - as can grandma!!! xxxxx


I am too, really - she doesn't drive herself anywhere, anymore; and is able to do less each day. She desperately wants to be doing things around the house, but she gets very puffy now, with the smallest exertion. This pregnancy is so hard for her, and it will be the last babies in this family 😂😮. It is so hard to watch her getting from one place to another - i just wish I could do this for her, but that won't happen, so there are a group of us helping her with the things that she really shouldn't be doing.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> From Xiang:I am continuing to feel better, but the dosage for the new medication isn't strong enough yet, so the dosage has just been doubled. Once it gets to a therapeutic level, it should bbecome evident whether it will work properly for me, or not. I hope it does work!!


I've got everything crossed that this will work for you dear, even though it's making walking difficult!!! xxx[/quote]

Thanks Londy xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And healing hugs from me, too! That does seem crazy that you can't get in to see him. They should have made an appointment for the follow-up while you were there the last time. xxxooo


You cannot book more than two weeks ahead. With two weeks to go, they were fully booked and said I could book on the day for an emergency appointment. So far none are available. Our doctors are so busy it is impossible, so people go the Accident and Emergency at the hospitals, who are now so busy they cannot cope.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too! I'm sure you will all be happy and relieved when they are safely delivered!


I will be so happy when these little ones are finally here, it is taking a great toll on DD. SHe is now on the downward run, and has less than a fortnight to go; but that seems like forever to her!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Pam,, had a walk down to town, the fresh air did my good. Had a lovely meetingwith my WI friend this morning and we are going to start a Creative Chaos group - not quite sure where it will go but we will throw everything at it and see what happens - knitting, crochet, sewing, beading leatherwork, weaving and dying. Could be fun and rather messy. :thumbup:
> 
> Off to go and collect LM soon. xx


Good for you for getting out. How is Mr. P feeling? Hope you are both on the mend. That group sounds really interesting (and yes, fun and messy)! Enjoy your time with LM. How is DGS2 doing? Is he feeling okay? Love and hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You cannot book more than two weeks ahead. With two weeks to go, they were fully booked and said I could book on the day for an emergency appointment. So far none are available. Our doctors are so busy it is impossible, so people go the Accident and Emergency at the hospitals, who are now so busy they cannot cope.


Well, I hope they can fit you in sooner rather than later! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like fun....including needle punch and needle felting.



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Pam,, had a walk down to town, the fresh air did my good. Had a lovely meetingwith my WI friend this morning and we are going to start a Creative Chaos group - not quite sure where it will go but we will throw everything at it and see what happens - knitting, crochet, sewing, beading leatherwork, weaving and dying. Could be fun and rather messy. :thumbup:
> 
> Off to go and collect LM soon. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That looks more like rat than cat!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That is what I was thinking


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning. I've had an extra hours sleep, I was do tired. Today is another grey day and Aran and jeans on. Can you believe this in Florida? It looks like the sun might me coming through.

I'm going in the chair today and we'll have a look at Epcot again. I'm so relaxed, I don't care.....

DS is going to Prague next week so I won't see him until next Thursday I think.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You could knit it on two needles and join it, I'm sure it would look lovely! On the other hand, it might be a good chance for you to have another go at circulars!............just sayin'!! xxx


I know you'd love me to circulate, haha...I really don't think I could......but I still love you.....xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning. I've had an extra hours sleep, I was do tired. Today is another grey day and Aran and jeans on. Can you believe this in Florida? It looks like the sun might me coming through.
> 
> I'm going in the chair today and we'll have a look at Epcot again. I'm so relaxed, I don't care.....
> 
> DS is going to Prague next week so I won't see him until next Thursday I think.


How much longer till you go home? I hope it warms up for you so you can enjoy some more sunshine before you have to go home!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was up early this morning trying to get a doctor's appointment, to no avail. It is almost impossible ATM. Dr told me three weeks ago to see him in two weeks. I'm still trying. Meanwhile I am being a zombie. BP is low, which is what he wanted, but I'm not happy. I'm sure I don't really need ten hours sleep a night.


Why not? I'm getting at least 12. I know how you feel, it's a guilt thing.....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I know you'd love me to circulate, haha...I really don't think I could......but I still love you.....xxxxxx


They really are easy! at least she didn't say dpn's :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> How much longer till you go home? I hope it warms up for you so you can enjoy some more sunshine before you have to go home!


We go home Sunday.......it'll be red hot then.....haha :wink:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go Michael has to go to the doctor today

Hope you all are enjoying your day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hallo everyone! Sorry I have not been around. I have been reading your news. 
GS hope it warms up for you, good job you are not further north. All you lovely ladies who are getting all that snow, try to keep safe & warm.
Exciting news on the Aussie babies, let's hope they are not too long. 
I hope all of you who have been suffering are feeling better now. I still have my cough which is really annoying. I took my eldest DD to have 2 wisdom teeth out at the hospital. She was awake when they took them out, had a rough time & had to have stitches. Just popped up to see her & she is in pain. She moaned that the tooth fairy didn't come!!
Have a good evening all, love to you all. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo everyone! Sorry I have not been around. I have been reading your news.
> GS hope it warms up for you, good job you are not further north. All you lovely ladies who are getting all that snow, try to keep safe & warm.
> Exciting news on the Aussie babies, let's hope they are not too long.
> I hope all of you who have been suffering are feeling better now. I still have my cough which is really annoying. I took my eldest DD to have 2 wisdom teeth out at the hospital. She was awake when they took them out, had a rough time & had to have stitches. Just popped up to see her & she is in pain. She moaned that the tooth fairy didn't come!!
> Have a good evening all, love to you all. Xx


Don't you get 20 quid from the tooth fairy for wisdom teeth??!!! Sorry you still have your cough dear, did you not take it to the doctor yet? xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Off to Fort Myers tomorrow for approximately a week.Will have Thanksgiving there most likely. Again no internet. So will catch up when we get back. Susan I will call you on Friday at the hotel so we can chat before you go back home. Everyone stay well and be safe. Love to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Off to Fort Myers tomorrow for approximately a week.Will have Thanksgiving there most likely. Again no internet. So will catch up when we get back. Susan I will call you on Friday at the hotel so we can chat before you go back home. Everyone stay well and be safe. Love to all. Purly


Safe travels, Purly. We will miss you. Have a great Thanksgiving. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We've landed back out our hotel only to find that they are digging a great big hole....30ft or so, because there is a water leak. Th noise is terrific....it had better stop before I settle down or there won't be much sleep.

It been a bit sunnier today but still not warm.still wearing jeans and Aran...I only brought them for the flight....

Tonight we went into millennium mall. Never been in there before...oh how the othe half live....posh, expensive place......posh folk.....I was a little out of place in. Y Aran and jeans, haha.....there were some funny folk there. Men, women and dome I wasn't sure of.....

It's supposed to be nicer tomorrow. I hope so. It seems unfair not to have sun. Having said that, DH has just told me that cars and lorries have been stranded for 38 hrs in some states, due to the snow...that must be terrible.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Going to read my book a while now.....night.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Off to Fort Myers tomorrow for approximately a week.Will have Thanksgiving there most likely. Again no internet. So will catch up when we get back. Susan I will call you on Friday at the hotel so we can chat before you go back home. Everyone stay well and be safe. Love to all. Purly


Safe travels Pearlie, do look after yourself and try to get a bit of rest over Thanksgiving. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Didn't make it up until after 10 this morning, had some very funny dreams last night which involved going to a dance, gutting fish and building a conservatory!!!!

Still a bit bunged up but a good excuse to stay in and just potter. I really must put the features on LM2s doll and finish a jumper for LM1s favourite doll.

Susan, hope it warms up for you for the last few days of your holiday.

Hope everyone is ok and keeping safe with all the weather around. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am ET and -3'C (27'F). No more snow just wind.
The opossum plowed his way through the snow to our porch. He doesn't like the new cat food kibble. So he ate the half bowl of old kibble. Anybody want a really big bag of cat food kibble that even the strays and opossum won't eat. Note to self: don't buy that brand again.
I should be knitting Christmas stuff but I started a brown shawl last night. I was going to make a shoulder warmer but changed my mind.
Timmy's is raising the price of coffee and people are outraged. People are wondering if Burger King is behind this. And we'll still go.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Didn't make it up until after 10 this morning, had some very funny dreams last night which involved going to a dance, gutting fish and building a conservatory!!!!
> 
> Still a bit bunged up but a good excuse to stay in and just potter. I really must put the features on LM2s doll and finish a jumper for LM1s favourite doll.
> 
> ...


Stay in, stay warm and finish getting better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've landed back out our hotel only to find that they are digging a great big hole....30ft or so, because there is a water leak. Th noise is terrific....it had better stop before I settle down or there won't be much sleep.
> 
> It been a bit sunnier today but still not warm.still wearing jeans and Aran...I only brought them for the flight....
> 
> ...


I hope you get some sunny weather.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo everyone! Sorry I have not been around. I have been reading your news.
> GS hope it warms up for you, good job you are not further north. All you lovely ladies who are getting all that snow, try to keep safe & warm.
> Exciting news on the Aussie babies, let's hope they are not too long.
> I hope all of you who have been suffering are feeling better now. I still have my cough which is really annoying. I took my eldest DD to have 2 wisdom teeth out at the hospital. She was awake when they took them out, had a rough time & had to have stitches. Just popped up to see her & she is in pain. She moaned that the tooth fairy didn't come!!
> Have a good evening all, love to you all. Xx


Your DD is braver than I am. Knock me out, please! I hope she was provided with good pain killers.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Why not? I'm getting at least 12. I know how you feel, it's a guilt thing.....


I get 5 on average, unless it is the weekend. 
Don't feel guilty, you're sleeping for me


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You cannot book more than two weeks ahead. With two weeks to go, they were fully booked and said I could book on the day for an emergency appointment. So far none are available. Our doctors are so busy it is impossible, so people go the Accident and Emergency at the hospitals, who are now so busy they cannot cope.


Over here you can only book 4 weeks and out. You cannot get an appointment before then unless someone cancels and that rarely happens.
That's why we have very active walk-in clinics, but they will only look after certain things and they don't do any tests or followup.
We also have a new community care facility but it takes a few months for them to do the paperwork to allow you to go there to see a doctor or practicing nurse.
Emergency is a last resort.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Over here you can only book 4 weeks and out. You cannot get an appointment before then unless someone cancels and that rarely happens.
> That's why we have very active walk-in clinics, but they will only look after certain things and they don't do any tests or followup.
> We also have a new community care facility but it takes a few months for them to do the paperwork to allow you to go there to see a doctor or practicing nurse.
> Emergency is a last resort.


Good morning Nitzi, bright and sunny in Sidcup today, haven't been outside yet but i suspect it is ccccccold - not like Port Hope cold though!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am too, really - she doesn't drive herself anywhere, anymore; and is able to do less each day. She desperately wants to be doing things around the house, but she gets very puffy now, with the smallest exertion. This pregnancy is so hard for her, and it will be the last babies in this family 😂😮. It is so hard to watch her getting from one place to another - i just wish I could do this for her, but that won't happen, so there are a group of us helping her with the things that she really shouldn't be doing.


Does she knit or crochet? Now might be the time to learn. It will give her something to concentrate on and she will sit in one place for a while.
Tell her to hang in there from me. The reward at the end will be worth all the discomfort now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning Nitzi, bright and sunny in Sidcup today, haven't been outside yet but i suspect it is ccccccold - not like Port Hope cold though!!!


Good morning.
And this is only the beginning of the winter, AAAAAA
It looks like a repeat of last winter, only longer.
Bundle up before you venture out. I will.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Susan, hope they dug quietly so you could sleep!!

Purple, sorry you're still bunged up, indoors pottering is the best place for you today, I am only going as far as Jill's for a cuppa this afternoon!

Purly, I expect you may be gone before you read this but safe travels and have a lovely Thanksgiving! I give thanks for you lot every day!!

Nitzi, makes you wonder what they put in the kibble that even the opossum won't eat it!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Lots of accidents in Toronto, but the highway is clear out here.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thrilled to bits with by brand new Hotter shoes from e-bay - £1.76 + postage!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Don't you get 20 quid from the tooth fairy for wisdom teeth??!!! Sorry you still have your cough dear, did you not take it to the doctor yet? xxx


That's £40, don't tell her!! Poor thing looks like she has mumps at the moment. I feeling betterment sure the dr would say virus! Hope you are ok


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Safe travels, Purly. We will miss you. Have a great Thanksgiving. xxxooo


Same from me. Hugs


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Didn't make it up until after 10 this morning, had some very funny dreams last night which involved going to a dance, gutting fish and building a conservatory!!!!
> 
> Still a bit bunged up but a good excuse to stay in and just potter. I really must put the features on LM2s doll and finish a jumper for LM1s favourite doll.
> 
> ...


Hi, sorry you are still feeling rough. Enjoy knitting for your little GDs, that's what I miss with 3 boys, but I could always knit jumpers for their teddies, they might let them wear them! Stay in & keep warm. Lots of love


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Your DD is braver than I am. Knock me out, please! I hope she was provided with good pain killers.


They said she might need something!! Luckily I went to stay the day with her, she had my painkillers I have been taking for my back. She's a brave girl.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go.
> Lots of accidents in Toronto, but the highway is clear out here.
> Everyone have a good day.


Please drive safely & keep warm. Hugs.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Thrilled to bits with by brand new Hotter shoes from e-bay - £1.76 + postage!!!


Who's a lucky girl then? How come I never find bargains? I'm going on ebay this afternoon!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Who's a lucky girl then? How come I never find bargains? I'm going on ebay this afternoon!!


Same here, it's because she has dainty feet!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am ET and -3'C (27'F). No more snow just wind.
> The opossum plowed his way through the snow to our porch. He doesn't like the new cat food kibble. So he ate the half bowl of old kibble. Anybody want a really big bag of cat food kibble that even the strays and opossum won't eat. Note to self: don't buy that brand again.
> I should be knitting Christmas stuff but I started a brown shawl last night. I was going to make a shoulder warmer but changed my mind.
> Timmy's is raising the price of coffee and people are outraged. People are wondering if Burger King is behind this. And we'll still go.


As long as he keeps the price of his 'BITS' down :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thrilled to bits with by brand new Hotter shoes from e-bay - £1.76 + postage!!!


Ooooooh, those are the ones I want to get - in purple of coursexxxx

ps say hello to Jill for me


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good for you...I never thought to look there for the Hotter shoes...just may have to do that after Christmas....I'm trying to hold down any extra spending for other than Christmas presents and the like. I am going to the LYS though on Small Business Support Day on the Saturday after Thanksgiving and I'm sure I'll be supporting her shop...I just love it! They're having two free classes - one on provisional cast ons and one on the garter tab start.

I have a couple of projects for next year that I want to get ready for and being in her shop is wonderful. She always has some yarn and books on discount.



London Girl said:


> Thrilled to bits with by brand new Hotter shoes from e-bay - £1.76 + postage!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purly - safe travels and hope that things go well over in Ft. Meyers. Hope you and DH are able to get some rest while there---you have so much going on.

Susan - hope the sun shines again soon for you. I believe it will soon be strawberry festival time there -- wish I could join you eating a fresh strawberry shortcake.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:
 

> Same here, it's because she has dainty feet!!


Why, thank you ma'am!! Wish the rest of me was as dainty! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> As long as he keeps the price of his 'BITS' down :thumbup:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ooooooh, those are the ones I want to get - in purple of coursexxxx
> 
> ps say hello to Jill for me


Will do! We are going on line to book our airport transfer for Venice. The first one I found was £140, more than the trip!!! Found another one for 14.60 Euros! Go figure!! 
Would have preferred the shoes in black but I have jeans and navy treggings that will look good with them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good for you...I never thought to look there for the Hotter shoes...just may have to do that after Christmas....I'm trying to hold down any extra spending for other than Christmas presents and the like. I am going to the LYS though on Small Business Support Day on the Saturday after Thanksgiving and I'm sure I'll be supporting her shop...I just love it! They're having two free classes - one on provisional cast ons and one on the garter tab start.
> 
> I have a couple of projects for next year that I want to get ready for and being in her shop is wonderful. She always has some yarn and books on discount.


I am also trying to hold expenses down while I pay for all my trips, including the last one! Can't resist a bargain though, sadly!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purly - safe travels and hope that things go well over in Ft. Meyers. Hope you and DH are able to get some rest while there---you have so much going on.
> 
> Susan - hope the sun shines again soon for you. I believe it will soon be strawberry festival time there -- wish I could join you eating a fresh strawberry shortcake.


That sounds wonderful, I could do with a slice of that right now, instead of the cauliflower soup I am having for lunch!! :twisted: :evil:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am also trying to hold expenses down while I pay for all my trips, including the last one! Can't resist a bargain though, sadly!!! x


I understand and you have some wonderful trips coming up---can't wait to see more photos. I'm still loving the ones posted for NS and your other jaunts this summer. I have to quit watching the Travel channel as I keep coming up with more places to go. Saw a program on Croatia on the Islands without Cars series and so now I want to go there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had cut vegetables left over from the weekend so that's going to be our dinner also - combination of celery, broccoli, carrots and cauliflower will be in the soup. I'll also make up some ham and bean soup using the ham bone---which was nearly picked clean!! Great eating for these cold days.



London Girl said:


> That sounds wonderful, I could do with a slice of that right now, instead of the cauliflower soup I am having for lunch!! :twisted: :evil:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, I hope they can fit you in sooner rather than later! xxxooo


I tried again this morning; no appointments left. I now have an appointment with my own doctor, but on 3rd December!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Why not? I'm getting at least 12. I know how you feel, it's a guilt thing.....


I wouldn't be so cross about it if I then woke up refreshed and raring to go.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Over here you can only book 4 weeks and out. You cannot get an appointment before then unless someone cancels and that rarely happens.
> That's why we have very active walk-in clinics, but they will only look after certain things and they don't do any tests or followup.
> We also have a new community care facility but it takes a few months for them to do the paperwork to allow you to go there to see a doctor or practicing nurse.
> Emergency is a last resort.


Sounds pretty much the same as us, if not worse.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a boy!
DD's baby, due in the spring, is a boy. I don't yet know what her son's is. It seems strange that aunt/uncle will be about the same age.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a boy!
> DD's baby, due in the spring, is a boy. I don't yet know what her son's is. It seems strange that aunt/uncle will be about the same age.


Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Same here, it's because she has dainty feet!!


No comment  Are you enjoying your rest. I keep going to do something k I start coughing! I can't even be bothered to knit


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I tried again this morning; no appointments left. I now have an appointment with my own doctor, but on 3rd December!


Perhaps you need to make a just in case appt, but that's probably what's happening already with other people. At least in our surgery you can go along at 8am & get an appt for that day. Trouble is when you don't feel well who wants to get up for 8am. Try to keep well, don't over-do all those activities! Love xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a boy!
> DD's baby, due in the spring, is a boy. I don't yet know what her son's is. It seems strange that aunt/uncle will be about the same age.


Hoorah best wishes to all concerned!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats on the new baby boy in the family and then another baby also. Two of my nieces are older than their father's youngest brother -- gets interesting when they're at family parties together and they're more like cousins than Uncle/nieces.



SaxonLady said:


> It's a boy!
> DD's baby, due in the spring, is a boy. I don't yet know what her son's is. It seems strange that aunt/uncle will be about the same age.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had cut vegetables left over from the weekend so that's going to be our dinner also - combination of celery, broccoli, carrots and cauliflower will be in the soup. I'll also make up some ham and bean soup using the ham bone---which was nearly picked clean!! Great eating for these cold days.


Actually, the cauliflower soup was delicious, I just LOVE my electric soup maker!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I tried again this morning; no appointments left. I now have an appointment with my own doctor, but on 3rd December!


Well don't keel over before then!! It's a scandal, isn't it?! I think they assume you will get better or die before you get to bother the doctor!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I wouldn't be so cross about it if I then woke up refreshed and raring to go.


Ah, I remember refreshed and raring to go - just! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a boy!
> DD's baby, due in the spring, is a boy. I don't yet know what her son's is. It seems strange that aunt/uncle will be about the same age.


Yay, the second baby boy I have heard of today, whooppee!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a boy!
> DD's baby, due in the spring, is a boy. I don't yet know what her son's is. It seems strange that aunt/uncle will be about the same age.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thrilled to bits with by brand new Hotter shoes from e-bay - £1.76 + postage!!!


Great buy, Londy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Actually, the cauliflower soup was delicious, I just LOVE my electric soup maker!!!


What do you put in your cauliflower soup, I have never had it but I really like cauliflower, sounds interesting!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purly have a safe trip to Ft. Myers and I hope you and your DH have a wonderful Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I tried again this morning; no appointments left. I now have an appointment with my own doctor, but on 3rd December!


I know that's only a couple of weeks away, but it seems too long for you to wait. Glad you finally got something, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hoorah best wishes to all concerned!


And from me, too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What do you put in your cauliflower soup, I have never had it but I really like cauliflower, sounds interesting!


A whole washed cauliflower, chopped up, minus only anything that looks grubby, two veggie stock cubes, plenty of salt & pepper and water! When it is all whizzed up in my soup maker, it comes out really thick and yummy!! If I have other veg that needs using up, I usually throw that in as well, carrots, broccoli, peppers, even spinach but usually it's just cauli!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A whole washed cauliflower, chopped up, minus only anything that looks grubby, two veggie stock cubes, plenty of salt & pepper and water! When it is all whizzed up in my soup maker, it comes out really thick and yummy!! If I have other veg that needs using up, I usually throw that in as well, carrots, broccoli, peppers, even spinach but usually it's just cauli!!


That sounds delicious!!! Maybe I'll start looking for a soup maker to buy!  Or, I could just put it in a pot for several hours and see what happens! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds delicious!!! Maybe I'll start looking for a soup maker to buy!  Or, I could just put it in a pot for several hours and see what happens! xxxooo


That might be overdoing it Pam as mine cooks in 25 minutes - automatically. The soup maker also automatically turns the cooked veggies in to smooth or chunky soup. Get a soup maker, they are brilliant,
I just got my DD one for her birthday (at her request!) on E-bay and it was £35. Best kitchen gadget I ever bought!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, we are in a differnt hotel.....it's a long story but after no sleep and the fire alarm going off and on all night, Albert wouldn't stay another night.....he thought it was terrible that the alarm was going off and on and nobody knew what yo do......

We've been to the travel rep and they have transferred us to a differnt hotel, god it's fantastic.....good work Thompson holidays.....we are sitting in the lounge.

Purley I don't know what my number is, as I haven't got to the room yet....we hardly had any sleep last night, and of course today has been taken up with moving, but it had to be done.....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That might be overdoing it Pam as mine cooks in 25 minutes - automatically. The soup maker also automatically turns the cooked veggies in to smooth or chunky soup. Get a soup maker, they are brilliant,
> I just got my DD one for her birthday (at her request!) on E-bay and it was £35. Best kitchen gadget I ever bought!! xxx


I'm definitely going to look into one. It sounds amazingly easy to make good soup!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, we are in a differnt hotel.....it's a long story but after no sleep and the fire alarm going off and on all night, Albert wouldn't stay another night.....he thought it was terrible that the alarm was going off and on and nobody knew what yo do......
> 
> We've been to the travel rep and they have transferred us to a differnt hotel, god it's fantastic.....good work Thompson holidays.....we are sitting in the lounge.
> 
> Purley I don't know what my number is, as I haven't got to the room yet....we hardly had any sleep last night, and of course today has been taken up with moving, but it had to be done.....


So sorry you were unable to get any sleep last night. Good for you two for moving to another hotel. No reason you should have to put up with all that! I hope you don't have too many plans for today and can just take it easy. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thrilled to bits with by brand new Hotter shoes from e-bay - £1.76 + postage!!!


Good buy..well done.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a boy!
> DD's baby, due in the spring, is a boy. I don't yet know what her son's is. It seems strange that aunt/uncle will be about the same age.


Wow another boy.....another knitting nephew...I love boys....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Actually, the cauliflower soup was delicious, I just LOVE my electric soup maker!!!


Does it give you wind?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Londy---that soup maker sounds great. I generally cook the vegetables and then use an immersion blender to pulse the mixture smooth...I bought the immersion blender for $1 at a garage sale -- I use it for the canning of tomatoes, etc. also so it's become very handy.

I might look into one of the soup makers for the kids though.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Does it give you wind?


Erm, don't tell me you could tell it does, all the way from Florida!?? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Londy---that soup maker sounds great. I generally cook the vegetables and then use an immersion blender to pulse the mixture smooth...I bought the immersion blender for $1 at a garage sale -- I use it for the canning of tomatoes, etc. also so it's become very handy.
> 
> I might look into one of the soup makers for the kids though.


There you go, mine is the one at the top!!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=soup+maker


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Girls, what a day we have had. We left for Fort Meyers right on time, the it happened. We got onto I-75 highway and everything was stopped.After 4 and a half hours we were finally able to get off and came back home. We traveled a little over 2 miles in all that time.Never got far from home. Terrible accident had happened in the morning. A semitruck going north blew a tire and caused the truck to cross the median and hit a truck or car and killed one adult and one child, although they said there is a body still in the hit vehicle that they haven't recovered yet. There were 2 other accidents that happened also in the back up of cars and trucks. A concrete truck over turned. They finally shut down th highway. Tis the only way we got home. Thought we might have to stay at a road side rest area for the night. 

Susan so happy the vacation company you used moved you to a great hotel. Hope all will be better for you and Albert. Please send me your hotel number if you can tonight. We will try to get to Fort Myers tomorrow morning, and I could call you tomorrow night.

Off for now girls. Need a drink, but not allowed alcohol, guess coffee wil have to do. Love Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Girls, what a day we have had. We left for Fort Meyers right on time, the it happened. We got onto I-75 highway and everything was stopped.After 4 and a half hours we were finally able to get off and came back home. We traveled a little over 2 miles in all that time.Never got far from home. Terrible accident had happened in the morning. A semitruck going north blew a tire and caused the truck to cross the median and hit a truck or car and killed one adult and one child, although they said there is a body still in the hit vehicle that they haven't recovered yet. There were 2 other accidents that happened also in the back up of cars and trucks. A concrete truck over turned. They finally shut down th highway. Tis the only way we got home. Thought we might have to stay at a road side rest area for the night.
> 
> Susan so happy the vacation company you used moved you to a great hotel. Hope all will be better for you and Albert. Please send me your hotel number if you can tonight. We will try to get to Fort Myers tomorrow morning, and I could call you tomorrow night.
> 
> Off for now girls. Need a drink, but not allowed alcohol, guess coffee wil have to do. Love Purly


Oh you poor things, how awful that you were delayed so long and had to turn back. I never ask about accident details now, too upsetting. Have a good nights sleep and I hope your journey will be much easier tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Been a lovely day here, but Ilve stayed in, done some knitting, sorting out recipes and slept a bit.

Saxy so sorry you are having such a problem getting a doctors appt. We are lucky here that if you need seeing you are seen straight away. Do they not have priority appts at your doctors?

Pearlie, what a time you must be having trying to get home. Hope you make it safely.

Susan, new hotel sounds like a good idea, hope the room is good and it is quieter.

I have finished the doll for LM2 andalso made a jumper for LM1s doll. Here's a photo of the doll.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh you poor things, how awful that you were delayed so long and had to turn back. I never ask about accident details now, too upsetting. Have a good nights sleep and I hope your journey will be much easier tomorrow xxxxxxx


I agree, Purly. So sorry you didn't make it today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been a lovely day here, but Ilve stayed in, done some knitting, sorting out recipes and slept a bit.
> 
> Saxy so sorry you are having such a problem getting a doctors appt. We are lucky here that if you need seeing you are seen straight away. Do they not have priority appts at your doctors?
> 
> ...


Good for you for taking it easy today. That little doll is adorable! You're so clever!!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp and cold Surrey. Slept much better last night, but head is still very stuffy.

This morning I am going to the museum for a meeting to sort of things involving the WI for their centenary next year. Then I'm off to my lys to meet someone with a knitting query.

This afternoon I hope to start on some whacky knitting and crochet for a Creative Chaos sample.

Hope everyone is going to have a good week end and that those travelling have a safe and uneventful journey. Love nd hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good for you for taking it easy today. That little doll is adorable! You're so clever!!!! xxxooo


The doll pattern is very easy it's from Jean Greenhowes book and clled Little Darlings.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been a lovely day here, but Ilve stayed in, done some knitting, sorting out recipes and slept a bit.
> 
> Saxy so sorry you are having such a problem getting a doctors appt. We are lucky here that if you need seeing you are seen straight away. Do they not have priority appts at your doctors?
> 
> ...


Oh she's lovely! I especially like the hair!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and cold Surrey. Slept much better last night, but head is still very stuffy.
> 
> This morning I am going to the museum for a meeting to sort of things involving the WI for their centenary next year. Then I'm off to my lys to meet someone with a knitting query.
> 
> ...


Good morning to you love!! Just got back from swimming and had breakfast, I have two new Heucheras to plant :roll: and then I shall be off to my sewing room!! Catch you later, have a lovely day! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am ET and -7'C (19'F). Happy Friday.
The ski resorts are reporting they have made more snow at this time of year than any other year. Too bad I don't ski. 
Warming up this weekend to double digits which is good for me but bad for the Buffalo area where roofs have started to collapse already. The Parry Sound area (where we caught the boat) has been snowing about as long as the Buffalo area but they don't have the same accumulation. I guess our snowflakes were smaller.
I've been knitting with the brown lace that I got from Romni Wools in Toronto. The skein felt nice and soft, but the knitted fabric is not (huh) I'm going to have yards and yards left over. It just keeps going.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning to you love!! Just got back from swimming and had breakfast, I have two new Heucheras to plant :roll: and then I shall be off to my sewing room!! Catch you later, have a lovely day! xxxx


Do you have a Heuchera in every colour now?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been a lovely day here, but Ilve stayed in, done some knitting, sorting out recipes and slept a bit.
> 
> I have finished the doll for LM2 andalso made a jumper for LM1s doll. Here's a photo of the doll.


This little doll will be well loved.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Girls, what a day we have had. We left for Fort Meyers right on time, the it happened. We got onto I-75 highway and everything was stopped.After 4 and a half hours we were finally able to get off and came back home. We traveled a little over 2 miles in all that time.Never got far from home. Terrible accident had happened in the morning. A semitruck going north blew a tire and caused the truck to cross the median and hit a truck or car and killed one adult and one child, although they said there is a body still in the hit vehicle that they haven't recovered yet. There were 2 other accidents that happened also in the back up of cars and trucks. A concrete truck over turned. They finally shut down th highway. Tis the only way we got home. Thought we might have to stay at a road side rest area for the night.
> 
> Susan so happy the vacation company you used moved you to a great hotel. Hope all will be better for you and Albert. Please send me your hotel number if you can tonight. We will try to get to Fort Myers tomorrow morning, and I could call you tomorrow night.
> 
> Off for now girls. Need a drink, but not allowed alcohol, guess coffee wil have to do. Love Purly


I'm glad that you are back home. We used to get stuck on I-75 all the time when we went to Florida. Not sure what is wrong with that highway.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, we are in a differnt hotel.....it's a long story but after no sleep and the fire alarm going off and on all night, Albert wouldn't stay another night.....he thought it was terrible that the alarm was going off and on and nobody knew what yo do......
> 
> We've been to the travel rep and they have transferred us to a differnt hotel, god it's fantastic.....good work Thompson holidays.....we are sitting in the lounge.
> 
> Purley I don't know what my number is, as I haven't got to the room yet....we hardly had any sleep last night, and of course today has been taken up with moving, but it had to be done.....


We have Thompson Travel here. I'm going to try to remember to use them if I travel out of country. That's good service.
I'm glad you are going to be able to get some sleep.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A whole washed cauliflower, chopped up, minus only anything that looks grubby, two veggie stock cubes, plenty of salt & pepper and water! When it is all whizzed up in my soup maker, it comes out really thick and yummy!! If I have other veg that needs using up, I usually throw that in as well, carrots, broccoli, peppers, even spinach but usually it's just cauli!!


I throw my cauliflower in my Ninja with cream and some carrots. Then heat it in the microwave.
I especially like the orange and green cauliflowers. The purple cauliflower makes too much mess.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Congrats on the new baby boy in the family and then another baby also. Two of my nieces are older than their father's youngest brother -- gets interesting when they're at family parties together and they're more like cousins than Uncle/nieces.


I have an uncle that is three years older than me. One of his nieces is older than him. I have another uncle that is seven years older than me.
I was closer to my uncles than my cousins when I was growing up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a boy!
> DD's baby, due in the spring, is a boy. I don't yet know what her son's is. It seems strange that aunt/uncle will be about the same age.


Congratulations. Not strange in my family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Why, thank you ma'am!! Wish the rest of me was as dainty! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


I never noticed your dainty feet. I just noticed that you were hugable.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> As long as he keeps the price of his 'BITS' down :thumbup:


Tim's Bits aren't going up. They have lots of new donuts for Christmas too. Just the coffee. Good thing I drink tea.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Have a good day. Happy knitting/crocheting/stitching.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am ET and -7'C (19'F). Happy Friday.
> The ski resorts are reporting they have made more snow at this time of year than any other year. Too bad I don't ski.
> Warming up this weekend to double digits which is good for me but bad for the Buffalo area where roofs have started to collapse already. The Parry Sound area (where we caught the boat) has been snowing about as long as the Buffalo area but they don't have the same accumulation. I guess our snowflakes were smaller.
> I've been knitting with the brown lace that I got from Romni Wools in Toronto. The skein felt nice and soft, but the knitted fabric is not (huh) I'm going to have yards and yards left over. It just keeps going.


That's weird, soft in the skein and tough when it's knitted? Maybe it needs to be knitted looser, although if you are doing lace, that's generally looser anyway! Can you knit the shawl bigger to use up the leftovers? Or maybe make a cowl with the rest to wear with the shawl?

I would love to see Parry Sound in the snow,I bet it's a picture!!

Stay warm and safe dear!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have a Heuchera in every colour now?


Haven't got a blue one!!! I bought a Blackberry Jam which is sage green on top of the leaf and dark purple underneath and a Mahogany, which is copper on top and purple/dark red underneath!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I throw my cauliflower in my Ninja with cream and some carrots. Then heat it in the microwave.
> I especially like the orange and green cauliflowers. The purple cauliflower makes too much mess.


A) What's a Ninja? Food processor?
B) Never seen orange or purple cauliflower!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I never noticed your dainty feet. I just noticed that you were hugable.


Aaaw, I could use a Nitzi hug right now, have just taken my 4-month old sewing machine back as the top tension is shot! I feel bereaved now!! Never mind, more time to knit!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Tim's Bits aren't going up. They have lots of new donuts for Christmas too. Just the coffee. Good thing I drink tea.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was just refreshing my memory on the Kitchener stitch so I could graft up two pair of socks that I've just finished. I ran across this video and I think I'll be able to remember the steps from now on.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Congratulations xxxxx


Thanks Purple xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Perhaps you need to make a just in case appt, but that's probably what's happening already with other people. At least in our surgery you can go along at 8am & get an appt for that day. Trouble is when you don't feel well who wants to get up for 8am. Try to keep well, don't over-do all those activities! Love xx


I tried that, but they only have so many spare appointments, and a long queue!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Congrats on the new baby boy in the family and then another baby also. Two of my nieces are older than their father's youngest brother -- gets interesting when they're at family parties together and they're more like cousins than Uncle/nieces.


DD has three grown up sons and two very young daughters. Now she is expecting another baby boy. (a mistake but very welcome!). The eldest son has three children already and his younger brother is the one expecting. Very confusing, but great fun.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well don't keel over before then!! It's a scandal, isn't it?! I think they assume you will get better or die before you get to bother the doctor!!!


I thought I had another pack of tablets, but I have only one left. I shall drop off a prescription request but won't get it now until Monday. I'm keeping the one pill for Saturday. What else can I do. The Dr wanted to see me before he gave me more.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay, the second baby boy I have heard of today, whooppee!!!


So much knitting; so little time!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, we are in a differnt hotel.....it's a long story but after no sleep and the fire alarm going off and on all night, Albert wouldn't stay another night.....he thought it was terrible that the alarm was going off and on and nobody knew what yo do......
> 
> We've been to the travel rep and they have transferred us to a differnt hotel, god it's fantastic.....good work Thompson holidays.....we are sitting in the lounge.
> 
> Purley I don't know what my number is, as I haven't got to the room yet....we hardly had any sleep last night, and of course today has been taken up with moving, but it had to be done.....


Hey! Albert got something right! Well done. It had to happen. Hope this hotel is nice and quiet.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wow another boy.....another knitting nephew...I love boys....


I just love children. Had you noticed?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Girls, what a day we have had. We left for Fort Meyers right on time, the it happened. We got onto I-75 highway and everything was stopped.After 4 and a half hours we were finally able to get off and came back home. We traveled a little over 2 miles in all that time.Never got far from home. Terrible accident had happened in the morning. A semitruck going north blew a tire and caused the truck to cross the median and hit a truck or car and killed one adult and one child, although they said there is a body still in the hit vehicle that they haven't recovered yet. There were 2 other accidents that happened also in the back up of cars and trucks. A concrete truck over turned. They finally shut down th highway. Tis the only way we got home. Thought we might have to stay at a road side rest area for the night.
> 
> Susan so happy the vacation company you used moved you to a great hotel. Hope all will be better for you and Albert. Please send me your hotel number if you can tonight. We will try to get to Fort Myers tomorrow morning, and I could call you tomorrow night.
> 
> Off for now girls. Need a drink, but not allowed alcohol, guess coffee wil have to do. Love Purly


What a dreadful day, for everybody. I hope tomorrow's journey goes as well as this one went badly.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A) What's a Ninja? Food processor?
> B) Never seen orange or purple cauliflower!!


purple cauli has slightly pointed florets. Slightly different taste.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> DD has three grown up sons and two very young daughters. Now she is expecting another baby boy. (a mistake but very welcome!). The eldest son has three children already and his younger brother is the one expecting. Very confusing, but great fun.


I agree -- great fun!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> DD has three grown up sons and two very young daughters. Now she is expecting another baby boy. (a mistake but very welcome!). The eldest son has three children already and his younger brother is the one expecting. Very confusing, but great fun.


I agree -- great fun! I'm 11 and 12 years younger than my two sisters (lots of brothers in between) and 9 & 10 years older than my two oldest nieces so right in between.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I took the girls swimming yesterday, with Dad, which was nice. He doesn't drive so I played taxi. Any excuse to spend time with the girls!

This morning I was up early to see Harley's year play. It was all about how Orang-Utans are suffering and what we can do to help. Among other things we should stop using shampoo made with palm oil. I daren't tell him that the alternative is coconut oil! Apparently Cadbury's chocolate contains palm oil, so I'll give that up instead. He was one of the few who remembered his lines and didn't have to read them. I'm proud - it doesn't take much. 

School fete tomorrow; long day, as Sarah is helping to run it. We went bulk shopping for it after the play. Outside BBQ as the summer one was such a success. Tent, BBQ pit and urns once again provided by us.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree -- great fun! I'm 11 and 12 years younger than my two sisters (lots of brothers in between) and 9 & 10 years older than my two oldest nieces so right in between.


My eldest and second sons are twelve years apart.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've begun a hat that has 90 stitches and says use 16 inch size 7 circular needles. I couldn't fit them so I used two of them and a third long one rather than three double pointed needles. My stitches fall off double pointed needles. I'm putting the odd sweater aside while I do my cross stitch ornament for the holiday ornament trade. I think I'll put a set of ruffles to make the body longer and try gathering every so often at the neck to narrow it. Just fooling around with it...worse pattern I've done. May have needed thicker yarn too.


The fellow came to rake the leaves but when he told me it cost $225 I almost lost my teeth...the real ones . He agreed to mow and just rake the front for $100, later my dog had her rubber duck which was missing. Not sure how she regained it but on the deck was her lost collar. The fellow must have found it while mowing. If we get a warm day son and I will be raking.

Sad about Buffalo having so much snow. If any of you are there my prayers are with you. 
Last night my car alarm went off tho no sign of any intruder. Then this morning trying to get my Suzi cat I moved the curtain and down it came leaving a yard of window not curtained. I drew the drape and tall son will put it right when he gets up. My group can't use the church to meet tonight so they are going to a coffee house..should be interesting. Hope weather is good. I worry about the hill. 
Do any of you know why a car sends out black smoke, whines and shakes. I want to keep it but it's a 2000 and I'm not sure if it's safe if I fix it, might be time to get another. It's a Mercury sable wagon which they don't make anymore. 
I'm knitting a robin blue hat. Wore my loop shawl as a twice wrapped scarf. Very pretty and warm! 
Missed you so I'm catching up again. I hope you are all doing fine.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The fellow came to rake the leaves but when he told me it cost $225 I almost lost my teeth...the real ones . He agreed to mow and just rake the front for $100, later my dog had her rubber duck which was missing. Not sure how she regained it but on the deck was her lost collar. The fellow must have found it while mowing. If we get a warm day son and I will be raking.
> 
> Sad about Buffalo having so much snow. If any of you are there my prayers are with you.
> Last night my car alarm went off tho no sign of any intruder. Then this morning trying to get my Suzi cat I moved the curtain and down it came leaving a yard of window not curtained. I drew the drape and tall son will put it right when he gets up. My group can't use the church to meet tonight so they are going to a coffee house..should be interesting. Hope weather is good. I worry about the hill.
> ...


We missed you too!! That is scandalous, what that guy is charging to rake the lawn, isn't there a neighbour's lad that would do it for pocket money? Don't know what's wrong with your car but black smoke usually means it is burning oil, which is not good. Could be a cylinder head gasket,also not good. Might be time to say goodbye to it!!! Hope you enjoy your meeting in the coffee shop!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I didn't sleep well last night and I don't know why...the bed was comfy.

It looks sunny today so I hope we are warmer. I have a lot of catch up. 

OBTW good morning everyone.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The fellow came to rake the leaves but when he told me it cost $225 I almost lost my teeth...the real ones . He agreed to mow and just rake the front for $100, later my dog had her rubber duck which was missing. Not sure how she regained it but on the deck was her lost collar. The fellow must have found it while mowing. If we get a warm day son and I will be raking.
> 
> Sad about Buffalo having so much snow. If any of you are there my prayers are with you.
> Last night my car alarm went off tho no sign of any intruder. Then this morning trying to get my Suzi cat I moved the curtain and down it came leaving a yard of window not curtained. I drew the drape and tall son will put it right when he gets up. My group can't use the church to meet tonight so they are going to a coffee house..should be interesting. Hope weather is good. I worry about the hill.
> ...


Jolly....set your son on the job for less.....anyway he might do it for nothing? Any chance?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's weird, soft in the skein and tough when it's knitted? Maybe it needs to be knitted looser, although if you are doing lace, that's generally looser anyway! Can you knit the shawl bigger to use up the leftovers? Or maybe make a cowl with the rest to wear with the shawl?
> 
> I would love to see Parry Sound in the snow,I bet it's a picture!!
> 
> Stay warm and safe dear!! xxx


I haven't knit that much yet. Maybe I'll try again with a larger needle. Thanks.

I scooped these off the internet. Our ship is in the bottom pic.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haven't got a blue one!!! I bought a Blackberry Jam which is sage green on top of the leaf and dark purple underneath and a Mahogany, which is copper on top and purple/dark red underneath!!


I want to get more in the spring. I only have the purple one left.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aaaw, I could use a Nitzi hug right now, have just taken my 4-month old sewing machine back as the top tension is shot! I feel bereaved now!! Never mind, more time to knit!!


I wish I could send you the sewing machine in my basement. I doesn't get used. I hope you find a new machine soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Timmy's release a new cup for winter. I want to knit cup-cosies like this.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkW3kP7RZdk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I was just refreshing my memory on the Kitchener stitch so I could graft up two pair of socks that I've just finished. I ran across this video and I think I'll be able to remember the steps from now on.


Thanks, that's useful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I thought I had another pack of tablets, but I have only one left. I shall drop off a prescription request but won't get it now until Monday. I'm keeping the one pill for Saturday. What else can I do. The Dr wanted to see me before he gave me more.


Would your emergency department issue a script for the pills? Ours will if you can't get into the doctor.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Would your emergency department issue a script for the pills? Ours will if you can't get into the doctor.


They might. Frankly I'm quite happy to go without the d...... things for a couple of days! Somewhere in this 'can't-be-bothered' fog is a good brain going to waste. I don't even know which tablets to blame.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aaaw, I could use a Nitzi hug right now, have just taken my 4-month old sewing machine back as the top tension is shot! I feel bereaved now!! Never mind, more time to knit!!


I'm so sorry you had to take it back! Will you be getting another one? Sending you hugs!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't knit that much yet. Maybe I'll try again with a larger needle. Thanks.
> 
> I scooped these off the internet. Our ship is in the bottom pic.


Wonderful photos of the Sound in the snow. And wonderful memories the photos bring back!!! I miss you all!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I want to get more in the spring. I only have the purple one left.


I want to get more, too. I only have 3 or 4 and want to work on a collection like Londy has.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Timmy's release a new cup for winter. I want to knit cup-cosies like this.


Those would make great cup cosies!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks, that's useful.


Very useful!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Timmy's release a new cup for winter. I want to knit cup-cosies like this.


They are gorgeous xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Do you like Tim's cups as much as you like his "bits"?

I like the cups also - they'd made really nice cup cozies.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

That sounds really good!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been a lovely day here, but Ilve stayed in, done some knitting, sorting out recipes and slept a bit.
> 
> Saxy so sorry you are having such a problem getting a doctors appt. We are lucky here that if you need seeing you are seen straight away. Do they not have priority appts at your doctors?
> 
> ...


That is so cute wish I could knit like that!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I tried that, but they only have so many spare appointments, and a long queue!


We have a duty call on for 2 one hour slots every day. I rang at 4.30 this afternoon, 5 mins later the dr rang me back, I told him my problem he said grab your coat come up straight away. I got to the surgery, about 10 people waiting but I went straight in. I was home a gain by 5, that's my quickest appt ever.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Haven't got a blue one!!! I bought a Blackberry Jam which is sage green on top of the leaf and dark purple underneath and a Mahogany, which is copper on top and purple/dark red underneath!!


Have you been to Polhill? They had lots there last month.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Aaaw, I could use a Nitzi hug right now, have just taken my 4-month old sewing machine back as the top tension is shot! I feel bereaved now!! Never mind, more time to knit!!


I have a machine which you borrow if you need one, it doesn't do embroidery though!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Timmy's release a new cup for winter. I want to knit cup-cosies like this.


That would be really pretty!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I had to take Ds to have a root canal done today and he is doing better, but since getting home I haven't been feeling well feel dizzy for some reason


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

If I never see another shop again it'll be too soon. I got a Christmas filler today...we went to altemonte springs, they have a nice mall. I get sick of telling him I hate shops what the b.....does it take....

Tomorrow is our last day...mixed feelings. I love home but I've enjoyed myself. I bought 2 cardigans today....

I shall catch up....he's in the bath again....he's like bloody neemo.!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hope you feel ok Lisa....do you l
Think it could be vertigo?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> If I never see another shop again it'll be too soon. I got a Christmas filler today...we went to altemonte springs, they have a nice mall. I get sick of telling him I hate shops what the b.....does it take....
> 
> Tomorrow is our last day...mixed feelings. I love home but I've enjoyed myself. I bought 2 cardigans today....
> 
> I shall catch up....he's in the bath again....he's like bloody neemo.!


He has kept yiu busy, hasn't he? I hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> He has kept yiu busy, hasn't he? I hope you get some sleep tonight.


I try to tell him....well actually I'm bloody blunt about it, that I can't keep the same paces up as I used to. We have walked and stopped and rested from 11am to 8pm tonight. He says I do well, but I always feel he wants more from me and I'm afraid I haven't got it. He'll either have to put up with me or go off on his own....I'm not meaning to moan, but I know my limits.

My phone battery is dead.....I've only been using it as an alarm.....I love it when it's settle down to sleep time and I know I've got hours ahead of me.....then when I wake I'm still as tired....never mind...I'll join saxy.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to settle down with my book.....I bought it here from the flea market...it's by Diane chamberlain , I've never heard of her, and she's got me gripped..it's called secrets she left behind.


My phone is charging now.....

I'm a bit sad I won't see DS for another week...never mind, some of you have to wait months and years...I'm so aware of that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I try to tell him....well actually I'm bloody blunt about it, that I can't keep the same paces up as I used to. We have walked and stopped and rested from 11am to 8pm tonight. He says I do well, but I always feel he wants more from me and I'm afraid I haven't got it. He'll either have to put up with me or go off on his own....I'm not meaning to moan, but I know my limits.
> 
> My phone battery is dead.....I've only been using it as an alarm.....I love it when it's settle down to sleep time and I know I've got hours ahead of me.....then when I wake I'm still as tired....never mind...I'll join saxy.


That's why we're here - so you can vent and get it all out!  Hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to settle down with my book.....I bought it here from the flea market...it's by Diane chamberlain , I've never heard of her, and she's got me gripped..it's called secrets she left behind.
> 
> My phone is charging now.....
> 
> I'm a bit sad I won't see DS for another week...never mind, some of you have to wait months and years...I'm so aware of that.


Sounds like a racy novel! 
:lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had to take Ds to have a root canal done today and he is doing better, but since getting home I haven't been feeling well feel dizzy for some reason


Oh no. Hope it's not vertigo. Take care of yourself.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp and grey Surrey, the temperature is about 12 degrees so not really too bad.

Mr Ps cold has returned and he is sneezing his head off, mind has decided to settle on my chest and sinuses, so we ar a right couple at the moment. Guess it wll be a day of sitting and knitting - oh what a shame (not)

Rebecca, how are you now, has your arm healed?

Lisa, do take it easy. 

Susan glad you have enjoyed your holiday and don't worry about slowing down we all do that anyway and you have packed a lot into your holiday.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. Love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't knit that much yet. Maybe I'll try again with a larger needle. Thanks.
> 
> I scooped these off the internet. Our ship is in the bottom pic.


Oh wow, thanks so much for that, it IS beautiful!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wish I could send you the sewing machine in my basement. I doesn't get used. I hope you find a new machine soon.


It's not 4 months old at all!! I suddenly realised (after I looked at the receipt!) that it was bought July *last* year!! My, how time flies!! I have dug out the little one that I got at the same time and it's doing ok but feels like a toy after using the big one!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Timmy's release a new cup for winter. I want to knit cup-cosies like this.


Oh, they're great, I bet you WILL knit them too!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's not 4 months old at all!! I suddenly realised (after I looked at the receipt!) that it was bought July *last* year!! My, how time flies!! I have dug out the little one that I got at the same time and it's doing ok but feels like a toy after using the big one!!!


Morning honey, hope that they can sort out your sewing machine, I know how important it is to you. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to have a shower in the hope that the steam will loosen my chesticals up. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry you had to take it back! Will you be getting another one? Sending you hugs!!!!


It's actually 16 months old, not 4!!  It is under warranty though so it will get sent away and repaired. Don't know when I'll get it back though!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I want to get more, too. I only have 3 or 4 and want to work on a collection like Londy has.


Such a shame I'm not allowed to sent little rooted plants out to you, they are so easy to propagate, I could start a little KP Heuchera nursery!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We have a duty call on for 2 one hour slots every day. I rang at 4.30 this afternoon, 5 mins later the dr rang me back, I told him my problem he said grab your coat come up straight away. I got to the surgery, about 10 people waiting but I went straight in. I was home a gain by 5, that's my quickest appt ever.


Was this for your cough? Did he help you and how are you feeling now? x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have you been to Polhill? They had lots there last month.


I think I have had some from there but I dare not buy any more - not enough room and not enough money!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have a machine which you borrow if you need one, it doesn't do embroidery though!


Oh bless you and thank you. It's not embroidery I need right at this moment, fortunately, but I have got out my little emergency machine and that is doing what I need for now.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning honey, hope that they can sort out your sewing machine, I know how important it is to you. xxxxx


Good morning love!! I was going to stop posting and let someone else get a word in edge ways but couldn't do that before saying Good morning to you! Not doing much today, it's wet and miserable so might do some knitting myself! Have a good day! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had to take Ds to have a root canal done today and he is doing better, but since getting home I haven't been feeling well feel dizzy for some reason


Take it easy till you feel better and if it doesn't go, you know what comes next!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I slept well, I hope you did too....it's a horrible day so I reckon we weren't be doing much today. I don't know as I can face another shop.its raining out there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's actually 16 months old, not 4!!  It is under warranty though so it will get sent away and repaired. Don't know when I'll get it back though!


I hope it's back to you soon....the little one might be doing the job, but I'm sure it is frustrating. Glad that the other one is still under warranty.

I have to unearth mine from under the pile of mending (not my favorite task) so plan to do that during the long holiday weekend. Since we've already had our Thanksgiving celebration, it will be nice to just putter around for the few days. DBIL and DSIL have invited us to their Thanksgiving dinner so we'll join them and their family and get to see the two little grand-nephews. I'm so thankful that DBIL and DGN who were both so sick earlier in the year are both on the mend.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's actually 16 months old, not 4!!  It is under warranty though so it will get sent away and repaired. Don't know when I'll get it back though!


Good that it's under warranty. Hope it doesn't take too long to get repaired.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and grey Surrey, the temperature is about 12 degrees so not really too bad.
> 
> Mr Ps cold has returned and he is sneezing his head off, mind has decided to settle on my chest and sinuses, so we ar a right couple at the moment. Guess it wll be a day of sitting and knitting - oh what a shame (not)
> 
> ...


Oh no!!! Sending you both gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Such a shame I'm not allowed to sent little rooted plants out to you, they are so easy to propagate, I could start a little KP Heuchera nursery!


That would be lovely, wouldn't it? !!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good that it's under warranty. Hope it doesn't take too long to get repaired.


I agree


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and grey Surrey, the temperature is about 12 degrees so not really too bad.
> 
> Mr Ps cold has returned and he is sneezing his head off, mind has decided to settle on my chest and sinuses, so we ar a right couple at the moment. Guess it wll be a day of sitting and knitting - oh what a shame (not)
> 
> ...


Nope not healed yet!!! I have more antibiotics now :-o


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I had to take Ds to have a root canal done today and he is doing better, but since getting home I haven't been feeling well feel dizzy for some reason


Hope DS is ok, you take it east you probably got stressed taking him! Hugs


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have just spoken to sue, Steve, Richard and Matthew. And I feel better..blow the weather. We might get DH a new phone.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Was this for your cough? Did he help you and how are you feeling now? x


Yes I took my cough to the Drs I was fed up with my DDs going on at me. I do have an infection in my chest & have AntiBs to take. I Am now getting ear ache with " told you so". 
I shall be so pleased to feel better, it's been one thing after another this year. At least thus us making me rest which has helped my back! :thumbup: 
Don't forget if you want to borrow a machine. Speak to you soon. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I try to tell him....well actually I'm bloody blunt about it, that I can't keep the same paces up as I used to. We have walked and stopped and rested from 11am to 8pm tonight. He says I do well, but I always feel he wants more from me and I'm afraid I haven't got it. He'll either have to put up with me or go off on his own....I'm not meaning to moan, but I know my limits.
> 
> My phone battery is dead.....I've only been using it as an alarm.....I love it when it's settle down to sleep time and I know I've got hours ahead of me.....then when I wake I'm still as tired....never mind...I'll join saxy.


It's important to do what you know is comfortable for you, pace yourself. Don't do as I do..........
Love. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Oh no. Hope it's not vertigo. Take care of yourself.


How are you? Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes I took my cough to the Drs I was fed up with my DDs going on at me. I do have an infection in my chest & have AntiBs to take. I Am now getting ear ache with " told you so".
> I shall be so pleased to feel better, it's been one thing after another this year. At least thus us making me rest which has helped my back! :thumbup:
> Don't forget if you want to borrow a machine. Speak to you soon. Xx


Do you feel my vibes? I'm cuddling you! You will be tons better by the time we meet next year........I will phone you sometime and well have a chat. That's after 3/4 days of sleep


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I think I have had some from there but I dare not buy any more - not enough room and not enough money!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Nope not healed yet!!! I have more antibiotics now :-o


I'm so sorry! I hope new antibiotics are helping. Sending healing hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have just spoken to sue, Steve, Richard and Matthew. And I feel better..blow the weather. We might get DH a new phone.


That's good. Makes you feel better to connect with family.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes I took my cough to the Drs I was fed up with my DDs going on at me. I do have an infection in my chest & have AntiBs to take. I Am now getting ear ache with " told you so".
> I shall be so pleased to feel better, it's been one thing after another this year. At least thus us making me rest which has helped my back! :thumbup:
> Don't forget if you want to borrow a machine. Speak to you soon. Xx


So glad you finally saw the doctor and hopefully the antibiotics will have you feeling well soon. Sending you healing hugs, too! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Do you feel my vibes? I'm cuddling you! You will be tons better by the time we meet next year........I will phone you sometime and well have a chat. That's after 3/4 days of sleep


I shall look forward to that, hope you have a good journey home you will need those cardigans! Thanks for my cuddle it's just what I need at the moment. My DD is being great looking after me, although it means I'm watching TV with him, John Wayne cowboy film! Take care. Hugs xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry! I hope new antibiotics are helping. Sending healing hugs to you! xxxooo


From me too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes I took my cough to the Drs I was fed up with my DDs going on at me. I do have an infection in my chest & have AntiBs to take. I Am now getting ear ache with " told you so".
> I shall be so pleased to feel better, it's been one thing after another this year. At least thus us making me rest which has helped my back! :thumbup:
> Don't forget if you want to borrow a machine. Speak to you soon. Xx


I hope the meds kick in and get you feeling better! I sure know the "told you so" bit with my kids too...but I'm just a guilty since I'm on my DSIL case that she needs to keep going to the doctor. She's 80, and not good about taking care of herself any longer, but not keen on other people thinking she needs help. She's prone to bronchitis and pneumonia so I worry about her a lot! Just take it as a sign that they love you and want to take care of you...we should all be so lucky to have people looking out for us.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope the meds kick in and get you feeling better! I sure know the "told you so" bit with my kids too...but I'm just a guilty since I'm on my DSIL case that she needs to keep going to the doctor. She's 80, and not good about taking care of herself any longer, but not keen on other people thinking she needs help. She's prone to bronchitis and pneumonia so I worry about her a lot! Just take it as a sign that they love you and want to take care of you...we should all be so lucky to have people looking out for us.


Well said, Rookie! We can be our own worst enemies.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope the meds kick in and get you feeling better! I sure know the "told you so" bit with my kids too...but I'm just a guilty since I'm on my DSIL case that she needs to keep going to the doctor. She's 80, and not good about taking care of herself any longer, but not keen on other people thinking she needs help. She's prone to bronchitis and pneumonia so I worry about her a lot! Just take it as a sign that they love you and want to take care of you...we should all be so lucky to have people looking out for us.


I am so lucky with my girls although I have argued with them all week. I suppose they just take after their mum :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope it's back to you soon....the little one might be doing the job, but I'm sure it is frustrating. Glad that the other one is still under warranty.
> 
> I have to unearth mine from under the pile of mending (not my favorite task) so plan to do that during the long holiday weekend. Since we've already had our Thanksgiving celebration, it will be nice to just putter around for the few days. DBIL and DSIL have invited us to their Thanksgiving dinner so we'll join them and their family and get to see the two little grand-nephews. I'm so thankful that DBIL and DGN who were both so sick earlier in the year are both on the mend.


I don't like doing repairs eitherbut I seem to get everybody else's! I started charging my friends hoping it would stop them asking but they all seem happy to pay so what can I do??!! :lol: Glad your family are better now, enjoy your Thanksgiving with them!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's still pouring down but the temp is 73 where at home it'll bee much lower.we will have a nice lunch and some last minute shopping. The day will pass and well have enjoyed it...I'm still mixed about home. I've never been like this. I'm ALWAYS ready for home, but not this time.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's still pouring down but the temp is 73 where at home it'll bee much lower.we will have a nice lunch and some last minute shopping. The day will pass and well have enjoyed it...I'm still mixed about home. I've never been like this. I'm ALWAYS ready for home, but not this time.


You'll be fine when you get there and see your family again. There's no place like home, Toto!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well the move went ok, and finally, a picnic in the lounge........


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the move went ok, and finally, a picnic in the lounge........


Fun  so glad the move went well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes I took my cough to the Drs I was fed up with my DDs going on at me. I do have an infection in my chest & have AntiBs to take. I Am now getting ear ache with " told you so".
> I shall be so pleased to feel better, it's been one thing after another this year. At least thus us making me rest which has helped my back! :thumbup:
> Don't forget if you want to borrow a machine. Speak to you soon. Xx


Get better soon, hope the antibiotics kick in soon!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the move went ok, and finally, a picnic in the lounge........


Glad the move went okay and the picnic looks good. I think ketchup must be our international condiment.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad the move went okay and the picnic looks good. I think ketchup must be our international condiment.


 :thumbup: I was hoping to Skype with them this evening but just had a Facebook message to say they have no internet yet but will have by next weekend. Never mind, the English gks will be here next weekend so they will be able to say hi to Charlotte as well!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, the rain has won....we've come back to the hotel to read and watch how the other half live.....DH has bought a phone, so he's happy. We need to get packed as we have to be out of here by 11 am....we fly at 4,pm tomorrow and hopefully land in Birmingham at 5 am.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the move went ok, and finally, a picnic in the lounge........


There she is....hope they like their new house. You will soon see it...you know how quick time goes by.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Fun  so glad the move went well.


Me, too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hope you feel ok Lisa....do you l
> Think it could be vertigo?


i think it was the lack of food i only had a sandwich all day :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Take it easy till you feel better and if it doesn't go, you know what comes next!!! xxxxxxx


I felt better after I ate something else :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It has been somewhat warmer here today ok much warmer almost 60 so the snow is almost gone, feel much better today other than my sinuses are bothering me, I think I have everything for Thanksgiving just a couple things to pick up on Weds., still have to clean the house if I get a free moment.

GS have a safe trip home!

Londy hope you get your machine back quickly!

Purple hope you and dh feel better soon!

Love and hugs!

Binky


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> An exhausted grandma here. Went to A's party. It was held in the school where my DD works, they used her friend's classroom, as the room is for physically handicapped children there were flashing lights everywhere and an enormous ball pool. Hight-light of the afternoon was when I noticed little O was not wearing his glasses. He told his daddy he lost them in the pool. So there were about 6 adults throwing out the balls trying to find the glasses. What a great time they all had. The glasses were found but then we all ended throwing balls at each other, it was such a mess & great fun. I think the adults have had more fun than the kids! It's a good memory to keep.
> I'm now off to my brother's house to drop something in. I have not seen him for 18months, I am so looking forward to seeing him. He only lives 10mins from here, but we never meet up. His 'lady' & I do not really talk to each other, in fact one day she said she doesn't talk to me as she didn't like me..her loss. I have never made the effort since.


Sad that words are so hurtful. You are so nice...its her loss! And it put your brother in the middle. Can you meet him somewhere for lunch and avoid her 
totally? It seems she wanted him all to herself and got what she wanted.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm on page 9... Last page is121. Ive been knitting a hat and doing odds and ends not relaxing much. Miss being on here and will catch up I hope before the post locks. Ive had a low day. Yesterday I met my group and it was nice but one guy commented on what I said and said he wasn't in a negative way but I was surprised. I went home feeling low. I was to go give can goods for the food pantry and get free quarter yards of fabric then I'd go to a craft fair that cames every two years. It's nice and I needed to see pretty things. Thanksgiving is difficult for me since mom and hub are gone. Wellll...I slept til 3 pm and knit for an hour before I remembered it was Saturday. Both events ended at 4 pm so I missed both. I never sleep that late! And usually son wakes me for lunch together. Not today. I should have set an alarm clock. Dopey me.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I felt better after I ate something else :roll:


Phew...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, the rain has won....we've come back to the hotel to read and watch how the other half live.....DH has bought a phone, so he's happy. We need to get packed as we have to be out of here by 11 am....we fly at 4,pm tomorrow and hopefully land in Birmingham at 5 am.


Safe journey home.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm on page 9... Last page is121. Ive been knitting a hat and doing odds and ends not relaxing much. Miss being on here and will catch up I hope before the post locks. Ive had a low day. Yesterday I met my group and it was nice but one guy commented on what I said and said he wasn't in a negative way but I was surprised. I went home feeling low. I was to go give can goods for the food pantry and get free quarter yards of fabric then I'd go to a craft fair that cames every two years. It's nice and I needed to see pretty things. Thanksgiving is difficult for me since mom and hub are gone. Wellll...I slept til 3 pm and knit for an hour before I remembered it was Saturday. Both events ended at 4 pm so I missed both. I never sleep that late! And usually son wakes me for lunch together. Not today. I should have set an alarm clock. Dopey me.


Sorry you are feeling so low. The extra sleep is probably what you needed.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Surrey. Mr P and are are still full of cold, but it meant that l got a lot of knitting and crochet done yesterday.

Just love the photo of Charlotte and Mum, best way to eat fish and chips. Wjshing yhem lots of happiness in their new home.

Susan safe flight home.

rebecca, hope you arm heals fery very soon.

Polly, sorry you are feeling low, sending you a big hug.

Lisa glad the sandwich helped.

This is what I've been up to


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Lovely pics Purple. Hope you and DH begin to feel better soon. This household is also full of dreadful colds too. Just hoping I don't come down with one, it's the last thing I need! I think I am often immune to these things though because of the children at school.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Lovely pics Purple. Hope you and DH begin to feel better soon. This household is also full of dreadful colds too. Just hoping I don't come down with one, it's the last thing I need! I think I am often immune to these things though because of the children at school.


Hi Rebecca and thank you. This is one cold we didn't get from the gks, it just seems to be hanging around a bit. Going to do some crochet on ashawl today xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> There she is....hope they like their new house. You will soon see it...you know how quick time goes by.


They love it, it is so much nicer than the one they have been renting. They haven't got the lovely view they had before but it _is_ nearer the pub!
Apparently, DIL & DS had a race to see who could assemble the new garden chairs fastest. DIL won by three chairs to one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

By the way, if that is beer on the table, I don't think it's Charlotte's!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I felt better after I ate something else :roll:


I _always_ feel better when I have eaten something!! Glad it wasn't anything more serious! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm on page 9... Last page is121. Ive been knitting a hat and doing odds and ends not relaxing much. Miss being on here and will catch up I hope before the post locks. Ive had a low day. Yesterday I met my group and it was nice but one guy commented on what I said and said he wasn't in a negative way but I was surprised. I went home feeling low. I was to go give can goods for the food pantry and get free quarter yards of fabric then I'd go to a craft fair that cames every two years. It's nice and I needed to see pretty things. Thanksgiving is difficult for me since mom and hub are gone. Wellll...I slept til 3 pm and knit for an hour before I remembered it was Saturday. Both events ended at 4 pm so I missed both. I never sleep that late! And usually son wakes me for lunch together. Not today. I should have set an alarm clock. Dopey me.


You must have needed that sleep Polly, sleep is healing to the soul, so they say! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Love the pictures Purple, the scumbling came out well, what fun! The little jumper looks like it's full size, it's so dainty! That pic of your gks is another one for the wall!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Unusually for us, we didn't wake up until 8.30 and I think it's because the sun forgot to come up this morning! It is dark, gloomy and pouring with rain - again! Still, I'd rather have the rain that all that snow you are getting over the pond! After we have done the weekly shop, it's definitely a day to stay in and knit!! 
Hope everyone is ok and that Susan is safely on her way, we miss you being here girlie!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They love it, it is so much nicer than the one they have been renting. They haven't got the lovely view they had before but it _is_ nearer the pub!
> Apparently, DIL & DS had a race to see who could assemble the new garden chairs fastest. DIL won by three chairs to one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> By the way, if that is beer on the table, I don't think it's Charlotte's!!


That looks lovely and charlotte certainly looks at home xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Awwwwww.....



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Mr P and are are still full of cold, but it meant that l got a lot of knitting and crochet done yesterday.
> 
> Just love the photo of Charlotte and Mum, best way to eat fish and chips. Wjshing yhem lots of happiness in their new home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Safe journey home.


And from me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Mr P and are are still full of cold, but it meant that l got a lot of knitting and crochet done yesterday.
> 
> Just love the photo of Charlotte and Mum, best way to eat fish and chips. Wjshing yhem lots of happiness in their new home.
> 
> ...


Wonderful photos, Purple! The children are beautiful! Sorry you and Mr P are still not feeling well. Sending you both more healing hugs!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everyone. You won't hear from me for a while. Today we are going home, I hope. It's another overcast day.. Didn't sleep too good again. Might sleep on the flight.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Should be in uk by 5am Monday morning.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Should be in uk by 5am Monday morning.


Safe travels!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you have a great trip back home....and hope you are able to sleep on that long plane ride. Arrive safely and snuggle up in your own bed for a good night's sleep.



grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. You won't hear from me for a while. Today we are going home, I hope. It's another overcast day.. Didn't sleep too good again. Might sleep on the flight.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> They love it, it is so much nicer than the one they have been renting. They haven't got the lovely view they had before but it _is_ nearer the pub!
> Apparently, DIL & DS had a race to see who could assemble the new garden chairs fastest. DIL won by three chairs to one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> By the way, if that is beer on the table, I don't think it's Charlotte's!!


So pleased they have finally moved in Charlotte looks happy in her new garden, she has grown so much.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. You won't hear from me for a while. Today we are going home, I hope. It's another overcast day.. Didn't sleep too good again. Might sleep on the flight.


Safe journey home, hope you get some sleep on the journey.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, just got back from DDs. Me B took them out looking at sofas, leaving me to look after the boys, my choice. We had a great time, spent a lot of the time on the floor paying trains. Great fun when I tried to get up! They are such good boys, except when they laugh at grandma getting up off the floor! :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Mr P and are are still full of cold, but it meant that l got a lot of knitting and crochet done yesterday.
> 
> Just love the photo of Charlotte and Mum, best way to eat fish and chips. Wjshing yhem lots of happiness in their new home.
> 
> ...


Omg that is an adorable picture of the gks!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, just got back from DDs. Me B took them out looking at sofas, leaving me to look after the boys, my choice. We had a great time, spent a lot of the time on the floor paying trains. Great fun when I tried to get up! They are such good boys, except when they laugh at grandma getting up off the floor! :lol:


I would still be there you did good I can't remember the last time I was on the floor!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The only thing they were wrong about was how much


Beautiful photo, but I am so glad I don't live there!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks all for your concern over my arm. It's just NOT right!!! I don't think there is ant infectoin in there any more, but there is one little bit of the wound that keeps on bleeding...I'm not happy with it. I will go back to the docs if it keeps on.


Is your arm beginning to heal yet?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Does she knit or crochet? Now might be the time to learn. It will give her something to concentrate on and she will sit in one place for a while.
> Tell her to hang in there from me. The reward at the end will be worth all the discomfort now.


I think she is doing a lot of resting & quite a bit of sleesleeping, for now. I think she is getting ready to ask about the possibility of induction, if she doesn't go into labour very soon, but D-Day is next week 😊 :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thrilled to bits with by brand new Hotter shoes from e-bay - £1.76 + postage!!!


Well done, I love a good bargain


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a boy!
> DD's baby, due in the spring, is a boy. I don't yet know what her son's is. It seems strange that aunt/uncle will be about the same age.


 Congratulations twice, this is more added to your kinder group, so mor eba bits to cuddle😊😆👍💖


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Mr P and are are still full of cold, but it meant that l got a lot of knitting and crochet done yesterday.
> 
> Just love the photo of Charlotte and Mum, best way to eat fish and chips. Wjshing yhem lots of happiness in their new home.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos, the children are gorgeous


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm home now. It was a very good flight on this new Dreamliner.i think it's the first time in a lots,lots and lots of years since we went with Thomson travel, and I can give it nothing but praise, and...as for Birmingham airport, I found them to be a friendly and very helpful team of staff, from the wheelchair pushers to the custom people...we usually go with virgin, and they are great but I think they've got some real competition wit Thomson and the Dreamliner.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am ET and 9'C (48'F). The rain and wind just stopped after raging all night. I didn't get much sleep. Hopefully I won't need to be wide awake at work.
Just finished throwing the winter tires in the car. I found out my folding seats in the back won't fold on one side anymore. That made it a little difficult to get all four tires in.
They are going on tonight or tomorrow.
Everyone put their Christmas lights up over the weekend. Ours stay up all year. We just don't turn them on. We don't have to replace any bulbs this year, so zero effort Christmas lights. The only thing left is the porch and the trees which mum and DD will be doing today between rain bursts. All the stores are playing tacky Christmas carols. They are not putting me in the mood for spending. I get what I need and get out of the noise as quickly as possible.
My family has been doing a game at Christmas for the last few years. Everyone puts in one gift and we draw numbers. It's fun.
I worked on my brown lace yarn on the weekend. One of the rows didn't work out even though I tried it multiple times. When I did the math, it didn't work either. So I fudged it. Hopefully it isn't too noticeable when it's finished. The rest has worked up nicely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home now. It was a very good flight on this new Dreamliner.i think it's the first time in a lots,lots and lots of years since we went with Thomson travel, and I can give it nothing but praise, and...as for Birmingham airport, I found them to be a friendly and very helpful team of staff, from the wheelchair pushers to the custom people...we usually go with virgin, and they are great but I think they've got some real competition wit Thomson and the Dreamliner.


Welcome back.
We have Thomson travel over here too. Next time I leave the country, I'll go with them. It's nice to have a good recommendation.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think she is doing a lot of resting & quite a bit of sleesleeping, for now. I think she is getting ready to ask about the possibility of induction, if she doesn't go into labour very soon, but D-Day is next week 😊 :shock:


I hope she hangs in there. There's not much time to go. Sleeping is good, she won't get as much when the babies are here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They love it, it is so much nicer than the one they have been renting. They haven't got the lovely view they had before but it _is_ nearer the pub!
> Apparently, DIL & DS had a race to see who could assemble the new garden chairs fastest. DIL won by three chairs to one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> By the way, if that is beer on the table, I don't think it's Charlotte's!!


That's a nice set up for dinner.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Mr P and are are still full of cold, but it meant that l got a lot of knitting and crochet done yesterday.
> 
> Just love the photo of Charlotte and Mum, best way to eat fish and chips. Wjshing yhem lots of happiness in their new home.
> 
> ...


He really adores his little sister.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now.
Everyone have a good day.
Rest up. It sounds like a lot of us are sleeping in. Sleep is good, it fights off bugs.  Can't catch them if you don't go outside.
Happy knitting/crocheting/stitching.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. At the moment the sky is blue and there is no rain.

Susan, I hope by now you are safely home and having a good rest.

Xiang, thinking of your DD, not too long now.

I am off to the hospital today to see if I am suitable for the pain management course. I have a long list of questions I want to ask them and well as them asking me questions too.

I am pleased to say that both Mr P and I are feeling a bit better although we are still rather stuffy !!

I managed to get quite a bit of crochet done yesterday, I have decided to do the bottom half of the shawl I started in Canada in crochet rather than a knitted lace design. This way I can just play about with it withouth having to count too much.

Hope everyone is having a good week. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home now. It was a very good flight on this new Dreamliner.i think it's the first time in a lots,lots and lots of years since we went with Thomson travel, and I can give it nothing but praise, and...as for Birmingham airport, I found them to be a friendly and very helpful team of staff, from the wheelchair pushers to the custom people...we usually go with virgin, and they are great but I think they've got some real competition wit Thomson and the Dreamliner.


Glad you are safely home, xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I missed you Nitzi, I agree some stores get very tacky around Christmas. Hope you get your tyre fitted ok. Like the sound of your game. We have one where you have to buy one very rubbish, tacky present and it gets passed round the dinner table with the desserts.

Last year I think I got flying pigs!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear...hope you are able to rest up.



grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home now. It was a very good flight on this new Dreamliner.i think it's the first time in a lots,lots and lots of years since we went with Thomson travel, and I can give it nothing but praise, and...as for Birmingham airport, I found them to be a friendly and very helpful team of staff, from the wheelchair pushers to the custom people...we usually go with virgin, and they are great but I think they've got some real competition wit Thomson and the Dreamliner.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry I missed you Nitzi, I agree some stores get very tacky around Christmas. Hope you get your tyre fitted ok. Like the sound of your game. We have one where you have to buy one very rubbish, tacky present and it gets passed round the dinner table with the desserts.
> 
> Last year I think I got flying pigs!!


That's a good present because it means al things are possible sort of like hell freezing over!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now.
> Everyone have a good day.
> Rest up. It sounds like a lot of us are sleeping in. Sleep is good, it fights off bugs.  Can't catch them if you don't go outside.
> Happy knitting/crocheting/stitching.


Happy knitting/crocheting/stitching to you too...I wish I was sleeping in....maybe I'll head on back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang wrote:
I think she is doing a lot of resting & quite a bit of sleesleeping, for now. I think she is getting ready to ask about the possibility of induction, if she doesn't go into labour very soon, but D-Day is next week 😊

I agree....sending good vibes for a healthy delivery.



nitz8catz said:


> I hope she hangs in there. There's not much time to go. Sleeping is good, she won't get as much when the babies are here.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home now. It was a very good flight on this new Dreamliner.i think it's the first time in a lots,lots and lots of years since we went with Thomson travel, and I can give it nothing but praise, and...as for Birmingham airport, I found them to be a friendly and very helpful team of staff, from the wheelchair pushers to the custom people...we usually go with virgin, and they are great but I think they've got some real competition wit Thomson and the Dreamliner.


Glad you're home, safe and sound and that you've had such a lovely holiday! Although you've been really good at keeping in touch, we still missed you!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am ET and 9'C (48'F). The rain and wind just stopped after raging all night. I didn't get much sleep. Hopefully I won't need to be wide awake at work.
> Just finished throwing the winter tires in the car. I found out my folding seats in the back won't fold on one side anymore. That made it a little difficult to get all four tires in.
> They are going on tonight or tomorrow.
> Everyone put their Christmas lights up over the weekend. Ours stay up all year. We just don't turn them on. We don't have to replace any bulbs this year, so zero effort Christmas lights. The only thing left is the porch and the trees which mum and DD will be doing today between rain bursts. All the stores are playing tacky Christmas carols. They are not putting me in the mood for spending. I get what I need and get out of the noise as quickly as possible.
> ...


You didn't fudge it, you made a designer adjustment!! I have seen one or two Christmas lights on house fronts but generally, they go up here on the first weekend in December. Having said that, this coming weekend is the last in November so I expect most people will think that's near enough!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home now. It was a very good flight on this new Dreamliner.i think it's the first time in a lots,lots and lots of years since we went with Thomson travel, and I can give it nothing but praise, and...as for Birmingham airport, I found them to be a friendly and very helpful team of staff, from the wheelchair pushers to the custom people...we usually go with virgin, and they are great but I think they've got some real competition wit Thomson and the Dreamliner.


We always fly with Thomson, they are always so helpful. Mind you it's been a while since we flew.
Pleased you are home safe & sound and your journey home was enjoyable.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry I missed you Nitzi, I agree some stores get very tacky around Christmas. Hope you get your tyre fitted ok. Like the sound of your game. We have one where you have to buy one very rubbish, tacky present and it gets passed round the dinner table with the desserts.
> 
> Last year I think I got flying pigs!!


Good luck at the hosp, hope they can help you. Hugs.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, it's quite a nice day here, well it's not raining!
I am frantically finishing my youngest GSs Advent Calendar, only 3 years late. The 2 eldest use the one I made for their mums over 30 years ago. I really pleased with what I have done. My thanks to Londy for doing my numbers, they look great!
Bye for now, love to all. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, it's quite a nice day here, well it's not raining!
> I am frantically finishing my youngest GSs Advent Calendar, only 3 years late. The 2 eldest use the one I made for their mums over 30 years ago. I really pleased with what I have done. My thanks to Londy for doing my numbers, they look great!
> Bye for now, love to all. Xx


You're welcome!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We have a duty call on for 2 one hour slots every day. I rang at 4.30 this afternoon, 5 mins later the dr rang me back, I told him my problem he said grab your coat come up straight away. I got to the surgery, about 10 people waiting but I went straight in. I was home a gain by 5, that's my quickest appt ever.


It must have been serious. Hope you got satisfaction!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had to take Ds to have a root canal done today and he is doing better, but since getting home I haven't been feeling well feel dizzy for some reason


high blood pressure? Vertigo?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I try to tell him....well actually I'm bloody blunt about it, that I can't keep the same paces up as I used to. We have walked and stopped and rested from 11am to 8pm tonight. He says I do well, but I always feel he wants more from me and I'm afraid I haven't got it. He'll either have to put up with me or go off on his own....I'm not meaning to moan, but I know my limits.
> 
> My phone battery is dead.....I've only been using it as an alarm.....I love it when it's settle down to sleep time and I know I've got hours ahead of me.....then when I wake I'm still as tired....never mind...I'll join saxy.


You can join me any time, though I'm sick of wasting my life asleep.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes I took my cough to the Drs I was fed up with my DDs going on at me. I do have an infection in my chest & have AntiBs to take. I Am now getting ear ache with " told you so".
> I shall be so pleased to feel better, it's been one thing after another this year. At least thus us making me rest which has helped my back! :thumbup:
> Don't forget if you want to borrow a machine. Speak to you soon. Xx


So it WAS serious, and I am pleased that he is treating you.

Ooooh we suddenly have a bright orange sky to the west. Sunshine tomorrow!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry! I hope new antibiotics are helping. Sending healing hugs to you! xxxooo


Are they different antibiotics? It's been going on far too long.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the move went ok, and finally, a picnic in the lounge........


the fun bit!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, the rain has won....we've come back to the hotel to read and watch how the other half live.....DH has bought a phone, so he's happy. We need to get packed as we have to be out of here by 11 am....we fly at 4,pm tomorrow and hopefully land in Birmingham at 5 am.


Good that he bought another phone, without wearing you out again. Have a good flight home. We want you back, so please don't be sad.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> i think it was the lack of food i only had a sandwich all day :roll:


Binky, they call that disease stupidity! I don't mean to be nasty, but please take more care with yourself (says the pot!)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It has been somewhat warmer here today ok much warmer almost 60 so the snow is almost gone, feel much better today other than my sinuses are bothering me, I think I have everything for Thanksgiving just a couple things to pick up on Weds., still have to clean the house if I get a free moment.
> 
> GS have a safe trip home!
> 
> ...


If your sinuses are playing up that might well have caused the dizziness.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Mr P and are are still full of cold, but it meant that l got a lot of knitting and crochet done yesterday.
> 
> Just love the photo of Charlotte and Mum, best way to eat fish and chips. Wjshing yhem lots of happiness in their new home.
> 
> ...


Your photos always put a smile on my face. I hope you're feeling better by now. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You must have needed that sleep Polly, sleep is healing to the soul, so they say! xxx


If that's true my soul should be well healed by now!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, just got back from DDs. Me B took them out looking at sofas, leaving me to look after the boys, my choice. We had a great time, spent a lot of the time on the floor paying trains. Great fun when I tried to get up! They are such good boys, except when they laugh at grandma getting up off the floor! :lol:


mine are old enough to want to try to help me up, but not big enough to succeed.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Congratulations twice, this is more added to your kinder group, so mor eba bits to cuddle😊😆👍💖


I cannot have too many!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home now. It was a very good flight on this new Dreamliner.i think it's the first time in a lots,lots and lots of years since we went with Thomson travel, and I can give it nothing but praise, and...as for Birmingham airport, I found them to be a friendly and very helpful team of staff, from the wheelchair pushers to the custom people...we usually go with virgin, and they are great but I think they've got some real competition wit Thomson and the Dreamliner.


The dreamliner sounds wonderful. Did you sleep?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am ET and 9'C (48'F). The rain and wind just stopped after raging all night. I didn't get much sleep. Hopefully I won't need to be wide awake at work.
> Just finished throwing the winter tires in the car. I found out my folding seats in the back won't fold on one side anymore. That made it a little difficult to get all four tires in.
> They are going on tonight or tomorrow.
> Everyone put their Christmas lights up over the weekend. Ours stay up all year. We just don't turn them on. We don't have to replace any bulbs this year, so zero effort Christmas lights. The only thing left is the porch and the trees which mum and DD will be doing today between rain bursts. All the stores are playing tacky Christmas carols. They are not putting me in the mood for spending. I get what I need and get out of the noise as quickly as possible.
> ...


for 'fudged' read 'amended' as it seems to have worked.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. At the moment the sky is blue and there is no rain.
> 
> Susan, I hope by now you are safely home and having a good rest.
> 
> ...


You and Peter are definitely NOT stuffy! I'm glad you're both feeling better.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've caught up again.
Saturday I took the boys to their school Christmas Fete. DH, DS and Sarah were already working hard setting up. Four people failed to turn up so I spent over 8 hours standing or walking round helping out. I was in agony by the time I got home. It took several minutes just to get out of the car!

Consequently I slept in until midday yesterday, then 11.00 today. I will have to start going to bed before midnight as this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Tomorrow is our WRACA Christmas lunch, after our 10 o'clock meeting, so I shall be out all day. After a long lunch some of us exit via the bar. Somehow it takes us hours to get past it! Last year I got very drunk. Do not expect to hear from me tomorrow!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I have just reread that and am wondering if it would actually be wise to drink too much. Between the tablets and the drink I might not see Wednesday, and I have the RBL AGM in the afternoon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies. Sounds like everyone is doing mostly well! I've been really busy the past two days helping Mr. Ric take down a huge (at least 80 foot tall) vine maple that it's our back yard along the fence line between our house and the neighbors. Still not done yet, but should be by the end of the day today. He had the neighbor man and a friend helping him on Saturday along with me and yesterday the neighbor and me helping. Today one of the friend from Saturday is coming back and hopefully we'll be finished up. It's been hard on my (and his) poor body! What a fun time he provides me!!! My house is a mess.

Susan - glad you made it back home safe and sound and enjoyed your return flight.

Sending hugs and healing vibes to any and all who need them. Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have just reread that and am wondering if it would actually be wise to drink too much. Between the tablets and the drink I might not see Wednesday, and I have the RBL AGM in the afternoon.


Probably good thinking!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies. Sounds like everyone is doing mostly well! I've been really busy the past two days helping Mr. Ric take down a huge (at least 80 foot tall) vine maple that it's our back yard along the fence line between our house and the neighbors. Still not done yet, but should be by the end of the day today. He had the neighbor man and a friend helping him on Saturday along with me and yesterday the neighbor and me helping. Today one of the friend from Saturday is coming back and hopefully we'll be finished up. It's been hard on my (and his) poor body! What a fun time he provides me!!! My house is a mess.
> 
> Susan - glad you made it back home safe and sound and enjoyed your return flight.
> 
> Sending hugs and healing vibes to any and all who need them. Love you all! xxxooo


You do have fun. When you've all finished with the tree, perhaps they can all help with clearing the mess in the house? Or am I being totally stupid?!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just had a sleep and I'm just going back for more, I don't know where I am ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Probably good thinking!


I think I'll arrange for DH to pick me up at a set time so that I have to leave them drinking. It's a shame but even I have to be sensible sometimes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just had a sleep and I'm just going back for more, I don't know where I am ...


Of course you don't. Go back to that comfy bed for as long as you need.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The dreamliner sounds wonderful. Did you sleep?


No I'd bought a new book and reAd all the way home. J.k.rowi
Kings first adult novel, a casual vacancy...I'm not sure about it really.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have just reread that and am wondering if it would actually be wise to drink too much. Between the tablets and the drink I might not see Wednesday, and I have the RBL AGM in the afternoon.


Go for it girl....at least you'll be feeling good.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Go for it girl....at least you'll be feeling good.


or not!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> It must have been serious. Hope you got satisfaction!


It was a doctor I know well, apparently somebody had not turned up so I was so lucky . I hope you get yourself sorted out soon Saxy. Love & hugs


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It was a doctor I know well, apparently somebody had not turned up so I was so lucky . I hope you get yourself sorted out soon Saxy. Love & hugs


Thanks. I am seeing my own Dr on 3rd December.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. At the moment the sky is blue and there is no rain.
> 
> Susan, I hope by now you are safely home and having a good rest.
> 
> ...


plus added bonus crochet rips back easier


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home now. It was a very good flight on this new Dreamliner.i think it's the first time in a lots,lots and lots of years since we went with Thomson travel, and I can give it nothing but praise, and...as for Birmingham airport, I found them to be a friendly and very helpful team of staff, from the wheelchair pushers to the custom people...we usually go with virgin, and they are great but I think they've got some real competition wit Thomson and the Dreamliner.


Glad that you had a safe trip home!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Glad that you had a safe trip home!


Me too


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Binky, they call that disease stupidity! I don't mean to be nasty, but please take more care with yourself (says the pot!)


You are not being nasty, the fact is you are right I was being stupid DS had a root canal done and I did not eat before I left even though I told them too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You do have fun. When you've all finished with the tree, perhaps they can all help with clearing the mess in the house? Or am I being totally stupid?!


That certainly would have been nice! I seem to spend way more time helping Mr. Ric with his projects than he does helping me with mine! It's all down now. Have a bit of a mess to clean up out there (will probably take a few days to get it all squared away). Tomorrow I'm going to clean house and get some knitting done! 

Hope you have all had a great day. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Mr P and are are still full of cold, but it meant that l got a lot of knitting and crochet done yesterday.
> 
> Just love the photo of Charlotte and Mum, best way to eat fish and chips. Wjshing yhem lots of happiness in their new home.
> 
> ...


Your knitting is lovely...the children's photo is absolutely great! 
My friend is visiting from Maryland but I'm committed to shop with son for black Friday for his birthday coming in December. I'd like to do both but i'll enjoy shopping. I'm also hoping for a good price on a washer. Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rebecca and thank you. This is one cold we didn't get from the gks, it just seems to be hanging around a bit. Going to do some crochet on ashawl today xxx


I just went to AC Moore ang got a book with shawls with cuffs. I've wanted one so I'm happy. Also got a frame to put cross stitch in for the grab bag.i found a pattern with a cat sleeping in a parlor chair and I can work an Xmas tree in I think. My hat is almost done. I had to lengthen it...came out beret type but I like my ears covered. I was happy when I found a retirement card with a $50 bill inside I'd overlooked. But it flipped off the table and I can't find it. How can I do these things? It's late and I haven't had dinner so I'm going for frig leftovers.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That certainly would have been nice! I seem to spend way more time helping Mr. Ric with his projects than he does helping me with mine! It's all down now. Have a bit of a mess to clean up out there (will probably take a few days to get it all squared away). Tomorrow I'm going to clean house and get some knitting done!
> 
> Hope you have all had a great day. xxxooo


Haha, I can just see lovely Mr Ric picking up a dropped stitch for you or explaining a particularly tricky lace pattern!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I just went to AC Moore ang got a book with shawls with cuffs. I've wanted one so I'm happy. Also got a frame to put cross stitch in for the grab bag.i found a pattern with a cat sleeping in a parlor chair and I can work an Xmas tree in I think. My hat is almost done. I had to lengthen it...came out beret type but I like my ears covered. I was happy when I found a retirement card with a $50 bill inside I'd overlooked. But it flipped off the table and I can't find it. How can I do these things? It's late and I haven't had dinner so I'm going for frig leftovers.


Yes, you need to keep your ears covered when it's cold! Hope you find your 50 bucks, that will buy some nice yarn!! Hope you came up with something good from your rummage in the fridge!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Surrey. Looks like another knitting day.

Went to the hospital for the pain management course assessment yesterday and after an hour of questions I have been accepted on the course which will start in the new year. I was interviewed by a physiotherapist and a psychologist who will be running the course and they were very nice. To one of the questions about age I told them them I acted my shoe size and not my age, that seemed to impress them!

I may just have to get on with some more knitting or crochet today. I am still feeling very tired and both Mr P and I now have coughs.

He everyone is ok. Love you lots. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am ET and 4'c (39'F). Lots of wind last night. Gusts to 100 km per hour brought down the dead tree on the neighbour's yard, part of it onto our lilacs. At least the lilacs can take it. Most of the rest of the tree fell on his property so he gets to haul away all the wormy wood.
Yesterday, the boss asked me to do overtime, 20 minutes before I was to leave so I didn't get my tires on nor get an appointment for today before they closed. We have an automated system to send files to the bank so people will get paid, but he keeps interrupting it so one of the ladies in the Finance department can look at the files first. Well she was busy so it took an hour before she could look at the files. And I sat there twiddling until she was done. I'm calling the garage as soon as they open to see if I can get the car in after work today.
I didn't get any knitting done, which was probably a good thing, I would have made mistakes.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Looks like another knitting day.
> 
> Went to the hospital for the pain management course assessment yesterday and after an hour of questions I have been accepted on the course which will start in the new year. I was interviewed by a physiotherapist and a psychologist who will be running the course and they were very nice. To one of the questions about age I told them them I acted my shoe size and not my age, that seemed to impress them!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on being accepted. I hope the course helps. Take care of yourself and Mr P so you get over your coughs soon. Lots of rest and honey for the throat.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I just went to AC Moore ang got a book with shawls with cuffs. I've wanted one so I'm happy. Also got a frame to put cross stitch in for the grab bag.i found a pattern with a cat sleeping in a parlor chair and I can work an Xmas tree in I think. My hat is almost done. I had to lengthen it...came out beret type but I like my ears covered. I was happy when I found a retirement card with a $50 bill inside I'd overlooked. But it flipped off the table and I can't find it. How can I do these things? It's late and I haven't had dinner so I'm going for frig leftovers.


I saw a Leisure Arts book for shawls with cuffs but it was crochet and I thought something that big with only single crochet would drive me batty so I didn't get it. Maybe I should get it and just change up the stitches. Thanks for the reminder.
If there was a $50 bill in my living room I'd be tearing the room apart.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That certainly would have been nice! I seem to spend way more time helping Mr. Ric with his projects than he does helping me with mine! It's all down now. Have a bit of a mess to clean up out there (will probably take a few days to get it all squared away). Tomorrow I'm going to clean house and get some knitting done!
> 
> Hope you have all had a great day. xxxooo


I hope the cleaning goes quickly so you have more time for knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You are not being nasty, the fact is you are right I was being stupid DS had a root canal done and I did not eat before I left even though I told them too!


I get nasty when I'm hungry so my family knows to stop and feed me even if I'm silly enough to go without food, so I don't get a chance to get light-headed. But on my own, I've done the same thing. Sometimes I just want to get whatever I'm doing done and don't want to stop to eat.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to get going. The wind has quieted but it will still push my car around and use more gas.
Everyone have a nice day knitting and crocheting and stitching.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, Nitz8catz, those winds sound horrible. We had a very windy day yesterday, but not that bad and only the small limbs and twigs came down; not the big huge branches or whole trees. We got our share of that early in the summer. I hope the wind calms down; that can be so scary.

Purple - sounds like you have the same bug that's going around here -- just hangs on forever. I think after 2 weeks, it's finally beginning to ease. Hope you and Mr. P get to feeling better quickly.

I'm planning on having a busy day of getting odds and ends around the house done -- I may even try to find the sewing machine under the mending pile and get that done. I have an idea for Lego storage for my DGS for Christmas. I found a long board/shelf & coat pegs that I thought would look cool if I glued an old Lego base to the shelf and put all the Lego people on that -- then make duckcloth drawstring bags out of the Lego colors that can hang from the pegs - I'll put a window pocket on each of bags to hold the instruction booklets. With this system, the pieces can be kept by project or by color/size -- I've also put together a 3-ring binder with page protectors for the instruction booklets....he can decide how he wants to store them. Right now, he likes to keep them separate by project, but may at some point mix them all together. Looks good in my brain; we'll see how it works in practice---it would free up floor space from all the bins and be a nice decoration on the wall.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Afternoon girls . I've had 23 hors sleep and just got up. It's 2.30pm...I've missed s and b, which was yesterday, I'm told it's Tuesday today, so I've missed my over 60 as well. I might fill my bottle and go back to.bed.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls . I've had 23 hors sleep and just got up. It's 2.30pm...I've missed s and b, which was yesterday, I'm told it's Tuesday today, so I've missed my over 60 as well. I might fill my bottle and go back to.bed.


Good afternoon to you too. We justed walked down totown it's raining again so I think your idea of going babk to bed is a good one. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, I can just see lovely Mr Ric picking up a dropped stitch for you or explaining a particularly tricky lace pattern!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I know! Here's a photo of him whe he first began with the tree on Saturday morning.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, Nitz8catz, those winds sound horrible. We had a very windy day yesterday, but not that bad and only the small limbs and twigs came down; not the big huge branches or whole trees. We got our share of that early in the summer. I hope the wind calms down; that can be so scary.
> 
> Purple - sounds like you have the same bug that's going around here -- just hangs on forever. I think after 2 weeks, it's finally beginning to ease. Hope you and Mr. P get to feeling better quickly.
> 
> I'm planning on having a busy day of getting odds and ends around the house done -- I may even try to find the sewing machine under the mending pile and get that done. I have an idea for Lego storage for my DGS for Christmas. I found a long board/shelf & coat pegs that I thought would look cool if I glued an old Lego base to the shelf and put all the Lego people on that -- then make duckcloth drawstring bags out of the Lego colors that can hang from the pegs - I'll put a window pocket on each of bags to hold the instruction booklets. With this system, the pieces can be kept by project or by color/size -- I've also put together a 3-ring binder with page protectors for the instruction booklets....he can decide how he wants to store them. Right now, he likes to keep them separate by project, but may at some point mix them all together. Looks good in my brain; we'll see how it works in practice---it would free up floor space from all the bins and be a nice decoration on the wall.


I wish I had ideas like you had...ours are I a big plastic under the bed box. They don't play with them much but won't part with them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Looks like another knitting day.
> 
> Went to the hospital for the pain management course assessment yesterday and after an hour of questions I have been accepted on the course which will start in the new year. I was interviewed by a physiotherapist and a psychologist who will be running the course and they were very nice. To one of the questions about age I told them them I acted my shoe size and not my age, that seemed to impress them!
> 
> ...


Glad they accepted you in the FM course. So sorry about the coughs the two of you now have. Sending you both gentle and healing hugs. Definitely a good day to stay in and rest and knit! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had the mother of all headaches in the night, but was too tired to get up and take a pill. I've just taken two and it's still hanging around.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm pleased they are going to help you purple...it's about time they did, I hope it works for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the cleaning goes quickly so you have more time for knitting.


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am ET and 4'c (39'F). Lots of wind last night. Gusts to 100 km per hour brought down the dead tree on the neighbour's yard, part of it onto our lilacs. At least the lilacs can take it. Most of the rest of the tree fell on his property so he gets to haul away all the wormy wood.
> Yesterday, the boss asked me to do overtime, 20 minutes before I was to leave so I didn't get my tires on nor get an appointment for today before they closed. We have an automated system to send files to the bank so people will get paid, but he keeps interrupting it so one of the ladies in the Finance department can look at the files first. Well she was busy so it took an hour before she could look at the files. And I sat there twiddling until she was done. I'm calling the garage as soon as they open to see if I can get the car in after work today.
> I didn't get any knitting done, which was probably a good thing, I would have made mistakes.


That's too bad about not being able to get your tires taken care of yesterday. I hope soon. It's rainy here this morning and is supposed to be all day, heavy rains. Major wet warm wet weather coming in from Hawaii area. It's usually referred to as a call it the Pinapple Express. So glad the tree cutting is finished for now. Mr Ric feels like a wreck!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to get going. The wind has quieted but it will still push my car around and use more gas.
> Everyone have a nice day knitting and crocheting and stitching.


Be safe. Those are really high winds you've been having!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, Nitz8catz, those winds sound horrible. We had a very windy day yesterday, but not that bad and only the small limbs and twigs came down; not the big huge branches or whole trees. We got our share of that early in the summer. I hope the wind calms down; that can be so scary.
> 
> Purple - sounds like you have the same bug that's going around here -- just hangs on forever. I think after 2 weeks, it's finally beginning to ease. Hope you and Mr. P get to feeling better quickly.
> 
> I'm planning on having a busy day of getting odds and ends around the house done -- I may even try to find the sewing machine under the mending pile and get that done. I have an idea for Lego storage for my DGS for Christmas. I found a long board/shelf & coat pegs that I thought would look cool if I glued an old Lego base to the shelf and put all the Lego people on that -- then make duckcloth drawstring bags out of the Lego colors that can hang from the pegs - I'll put a window pocket on each of bags to hold the instruction booklets. With this system, the pieces can be kept by project or by color/size -- I've also put together a 3-ring binder with page protectors for the instruction booklets....he can decide how he wants to store them. Right now, he likes to keep them separate by project, but may at some point mix them all together. Looks good in my brain; we'll see how it works in practice---it would free up floor space from all the bins and be a nice decoration on the wall.


That sounds like a great project for a gift for your DGS. Would love to see a photo when you get it finished.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:



> Oh, Nitz8catz, those winds sound horrible. We had a very windy day yesterday, but not that bad and only the small limbs and twigs came down; not the big huge branches or whole trees. We got our share of that early in the summer. I hope the wind calms down; that can be so scary.
> 
> Purple - sounds like you have the same bug that's going around here -- just hangs on forever. I think after 2 weeks, it's finally beginning to ease. Hope you and Mr. P get to feeling better quickly.
> 
> I'm planning on having a busy day of getting odds and ends around the house done -- I may even try to find the sewing machine under the mending pile and get that done. I have an idea for Lego storage for my DGS for Christmas. I found a long board/shelf & coat pegs that I thought would look cool if I glued an old Lego base to the shelf and put all the Lego people on that -- then make duckcloth drawstring bags out of the Lego colors that can hang from the pegs - I'll put a window pocket on each of bags to hold the instruction booklets. With this system, the pieces can be kept by project or by color/size -- I've also put together a 3-ring binder with page protectors for the instruction booklets....he can decide how he wants to store them. Right now, he likes to keep them separate by project, but may at some point mix them all together. Looks good in my brain; we'll see how it works in practice---it would free up floor space from all the bins and be a nice decoration on the wall.


Wow, that sounds like a terrific idea!!! Unfortunately, once my two have assembled something, it gets broken up and put in the bucket with the rest of the Lego!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls . I've had 23 hors sleep and just got up. It's 2.30pm...I've missed s and b, which was yesterday, I'm told it's Tuesday today, so I've missed my over 60 as well. I might fill my bottle and go back to.bed.


You didn't miss much!! i'm tired today too, keep trying to resist curling up on the sofa for a snooze!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I know! Here's a photo of him whe he first began with the tree on Saturday morning.


OMG!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OMG!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


I know. Had many stressful moments while this project was going on! :shock:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That certainly would have been nice! I seem to spend way more time helping Mr. Ric with his projects than he does helping me with mine! It's all down now. Have a bit of a mess to clean up out there (will probably take a few days to get it all squared away). Tomorrow I'm going to clean house and get some knitting done!
> 
> Hope you have all had a great day. xxxooo


Glad to hear the job is done. Hope you got a rest day in today, you certainly need one.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Looks like another knitting day.
> 
> Went to the hospital for the pain management course assessment yesterday and after an hour of questions I have been accepted on the course which will start in the new year. I was interviewed by a physiotherapist and a psychologist who will be running the course and they were very nice. To one of the questions about age I told them them I acted my shoe size and not my age, that seemed to impress them!
> 
> ...


That is good news.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am ET and 4'c (39'F). Lots of wind last night. Gusts to 100 km per hour brought down the dead tree on the neighbour's yard, part of it onto our lilacs. At least the lilacs can take it. Most of the rest of the tree fell on his property so he gets to haul away all the wormy wood.
> Yesterday, the boss asked me to do overtime, 20 minutes before I was to leave so I didn't get my tires on nor get an appointment for today before they closed. We have an automated system to send files to the bank so people will get paid, but he keeps interrupting it so one of the ladies in the Finance department can look at the files first. Well she was busy so it took an hour before she could look at the files. And I sat there twiddling until she was done. I'm calling the garage as soon as they open to see if I can get the car in after work today.
> I didn't get any knitting done, which was probably a good thing, I would have made mistakes.


Mmmmm.....hope today goes better!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, Nitz8catz, those winds sound horrible. We had a very windy day yesterday, but not that bad and only the small limbs and twigs came down; not the big huge branches or whole trees. We got our share of that early in the summer. I hope the wind calms down; that can be so scary.
> 
> Purple - sounds like you have the same bug that's going around here -- just hangs on forever. I think after 2 weeks, it's finally beginning to ease. Hope you and Mr. P get to feeling better quickly.
> 
> I'm planning on having a busy day of getting odds and ends around the house done -- I may even try to find the sewing machine under the mending pile and get that done. I have an idea for Lego storage for my DGS for Christmas. I found a long board/shelf & coat pegs that I thought would look cool if I glued an old Lego base to the shelf and put all the Lego people on that -- then make duckcloth drawstring bags out of the Lego colors that can hang from the pegs - I'll put a window pocket on each of bags to hold the instruction booklets. With this system, the pieces can be kept by project or by color/size -- I've also put together a 3-ring binder with page protectors for the instruction booklets....he can decide how he wants to store them. Right now, he likes to keep them separate by project, but may at some point mix them all together. Looks good in my brain; we'll see how it works in practice---it would free up floor space from all the bins and be a nice decoration on the wall.


Loving the sound of the Lego storage. I would love to see a picture when complete.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls . I've had 23 hors sleep and just got up. It's 2.30pm...I've missed s and b, which was yesterday, I'm told it's Tuesday today, so I've missed my over 60 as well. I might fill my bottle and go back to.bed.


You really needed that sleep!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

My sister sent me this joke,so don't blame me!!!

He was in blissful ecstasy, with a huge smile on his face as he enjoyed the moment. His wife moved forwards, then backwards, forwards, then backwards again... and again...and again, back and forth...back and forth...in and out...in and out...in and out...........in and out, ever so slowly and gently trying to draw in and use every inch. Her heart was pounding....pounding that she felt it would burst from her chest......her face was flushed............she was dripping with
perspiration, then she moaned, oh so softly at first, then she began to groan louder and louder and louder. Till finally and totally exhausted, she let out an almighty scream, a scream that shook him to the very core and she shuddered to a sudden halt. Her whole body was taut and stretched her face like crimson, finally gasping for every breath she said...... 

-




-




-






"OK!!, OK!! So I CAN'T parallel park the darned car!!!!"


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, Nitz8catz, those winds sound horrible. We had a very windy day yesterday, but not that bad and only the small limbs and twigs came down; not the big huge branches or whole trees. We got our share of that early in the summer. I hope the wind calms down; that can be so scary.
> 
> Purple - sounds like you have the same bug that's going around here -- just hangs on forever. I think after 2 weeks, it's finally beginning to ease. Hope you and Mr. P get to feeling better quickly.
> 
> I'm planning on having a busy day of getting odds and ends around the house done -- I may even try to find the sewing machine under the mending pile and get that done. I have an idea for Lego storage for my DGS for Christmas. I found a long board/shelf & coat pegs that I thought would look cool if I glued an old Lego base to the shelf and put all the Lego people on that -- then make duckcloth drawstring bags out of the Lego colors that can hang from the pegs - I'll put a window pocket on each of bags to hold the instruction booklets. With this system, the pieces can be kept by project or by color/size -- I've also put together a 3-ring binder with page protectors for the instruction booklets....he can decide how he wants to store them. Right now, he likes to keep them separate by project, but may at some point mix them all together. Looks good in my brain; we'll see how it works in practice---it would free up floor space from all the bins and be a nice decoration on the wall.


Your Lego project sounds good, you will have to post a photo, might copy the idea for my GSs, they love Lego and their grandad.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Looks like another knitting day.
> 
> Went to the hospital for the pain management course assessment yesterday and after an hour of questions I have been accepted on the course which will start in the new year. I was interviewed by a physiotherapist and a psychologist who will be running the course and they were very nice. To one of the questions about age I told them them I acted my shoe size and not my age, that seemed to impress them!
> 
> ...


Pleased you have got on the course. I went on a similar one when I was diagnosed with my Post Polio. I found it so useful but it was also good to meet others who were suffering the same. I might say it was the funniest time we had so much fun.
Hope you both feel better soon, we all seem to have similar here, mine seems to slowly getting better. Love & hugs


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I wore my WRACA jacket, my RBL Chairman's 'jewels' as they call it, and... shoes!


I'm sure you looked great!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I know! Here's a photo of him whe he first began with the tree on Saturday morning.


That is some tree! Pleased he was using the 'contraption' but you must of bee terrified while he was up there, I know I would have been!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I wish I had ideas like you had...ours are I a big plastic under the bed box. They don't play with them much but won't part with them.


You can't throw out Lego! My DD still has his from when he was little. He lived in Germany & it's the only thing he bought home with him. He still gets it out when the boys are here.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> My sister sent me this joke,so don't blame me!!!
> 
> He was in blissful ecstasy, with a huge smile on his face as he enjoyed the moment. His wife moved forwards, then backwards, forwards, then backwards again... and again...and again, back and forth...back and forth...in and out...in and out...in and out...........in and out, ever so slowly and gently trying to draw in and use every inch. Her heart was pounding....pounding that she felt it would burst from her chest......her face was flushed............she was dripping with
> perspiration, then she moaned, oh so softly at first, then she began to groan louder and louder and louder. Till finally and totally exhausted, she let out an almighty scream, a scream that shook him to the very core and she shuddered to a sudden halt. Her whole body was taut and stretched her face like crimson, finally gasping for every breath she said......
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Glad to hear the job is done. Hope you got a rest day in today, you certainly need one.


I am, too. Catching up on few things and getting some knitting done, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My sister sent me this joke,so don't blame me!!!
> 
> He was in blissful ecstasy, with a huge smile on his face as he enjoyed the moment. His wife moved forwards, then backwards, forwards, then backwards again... and again...and again, back and forth...back and forth...in and out...in and out...in and out...........in and out, ever so slowly and gently trying to draw in and use every inch. Her heart was pounding....pounding that she felt it would burst from her chest......her face was flushed............she was dripping with
> perspiration, then she moaned, oh so softly at first, then she began to groan louder and louder and louder. Till finally and totally exhausted, she let out an almighty scream, a scream that shook him to the very core and she shuddered to a sudden halt. Her whole body was taut and stretched her face like crimson, finally gasping for every breath she said......
> ...


LOL!  :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That is some tree! Pleased he was using the 'contraption' but you must of bee terrified while he was up there, I know I would have been!


Terrified is a good word for it!  So glad and relieved it's down. Now I don't have to worry about it falling on my house! Also will be so nice not to gave to rake all the leaves anymore!  Down side is that it was a great shade tree!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I've had the mother of all headaches in the night, but was too tired to get up and take a pill. I've just taken two and it's still hanging around.


Perhaps you need water, if you have been sleeping for long hours you haven't been drinking. De-hydration can cause headaches. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My sister sent me this joke,so don't blame me!!!
> 
> He was in blissful ecstasy, with a huge smile on his face as he enjoyed the moment. His wife moved forwards, then backwards, forwards, then backwards again... and again...and again, back and forth...back and forth...in and out...in and out...in and out...........in and out, ever so slowly and gently trying to draw in and use every inch. Her heart was pounding....pounding that she felt it would burst from her chest......her face was flushed............she was dripping with
> perspiration, then she moaned, oh so softly at first, then she began to groan louder and louder and louder. Till finally and totally exhausted, she let out an almighty scream, a scream that shook him to the very core and she shuddered to a sudden halt. Her whole body was taut and stretched her face like crimson, finally gasping for every breath she said......
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I get nasty when I'm hungry so my family knows to stop and feed me even if I'm silly enough to go without food, so I don't get a chance to get light-headed. But on my own, I've done the same thing. Sometimes I just want to get whatever I'm doing done and don't want to stop to eat.


That is me too I know it is silly but sometimes if I stop to eat without having completed what I am doing I might not get back to it. :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My sister sent me this joke,so don't blame me!!!
> 
> He was in blissful ecstasy, with a huge smile on his face as he enjoyed the moment. His wife moved forwards, then backwards, forwards, then backwards again... and again...and again, back and forth...back and forth...in and out...in and out...in and out...........in and out, ever so slowly and gently trying to draw in and use every inch. Her heart was pounding....pounding that she felt it would burst from her chest......her face was flushed............she was dripping with
> perspiration, then she moaned, oh so softly at first, then she began to groan louder and louder and louder. Till finally and totally exhausted, she let out an almighty scream, a scream that shook him to the very core and she shuddered to a sudden halt. Her whole body was taut and stretched her face like crimson, finally gasping for every breath she said......
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello today is my great nieces 1st birthday can you believe it has been a year already!!!

I had to go and have some retail therapy today it was really nice I got some birthday and Christmas presents for the little ones and a baby shower gift to go with the blanket will post a picture of the blanket before I gift it I promise just need to tuck in the ends and it will be done made him a little hat too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been really busy cleaning house and my youngest sister said she might not make it for Thanksgiving because her youngest DD has strep and the flu I sure hope she feels better soon she hasn't been out of the hospital for very long sure wouldn't want her to have to go back in.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been really busy cleaning house and my youngest sister said she might not make it for Thanksgiving because her youngest DD has strep and the flu I sure hope she feels better soon she hasn't been out of the hospital for very long sure wouldn't want her to have to go back in.


It's always sad when people can't make it to the holiday celebrations due to illness, but better that they stay home and get better rather than spread it around. Hope your niece gets better soon. Strep is nothing to fool with.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been really busy cleaning house and my youngest sister said she might not make it for Thanksgiving because her youngest DD has strep and the flu I sure hope she feels better soon she hasn't been out of the hospital for very long sure wouldn't want her to have to go back in.


Don't wear yourself out. Take time to breath and enjoy the holiday for yourself too. Hope your niece feels better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am ET and 0'C (32'F). My car goes in to get the tires on. Mum is taking it to the garage in town. It's just tires how much can they mess up???
I get to take mum's broken car to work so I have to go slow and leave early. Hopefully I don't need the defroster cause it isn't working. 
I'm on standby this week. I like the overtime money especially just before Christmas but I'll be glad when this week is over. 
I actually made progress on my knitting last night. The current section is really lacy (think spider web) I hope I never get the threads caught on anything. I got my cowl caught on my zipper and pulled a long thread up. I was able to fix it with my pencil. I need to buy some of those little fix-it needles and put one in my wallet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello today is my great nieces 1st birthday can you believe it has been a year already!!!
> 
> I had to go and have some retail therapy today it was really nice I got some birthday and Christmas presents for the little ones and a baby shower gift to go with the blanket will post a picture of the blanket before I gift it I promise just need to tuck in the ends and it will be done made him a little hat too!


Good for you. That was a nice break from holiday preparations.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Terrified is a good word for it!  So glad and relieved it's down. Now I don't have to worry about it falling on my house! Also will be so nice not to gave to rake all the leaves anymore!  Down side is that it was a great shade tree!


The guy who took down our big white poplar climbed up the tree with a rope and spikes on his boots, then hauled up a chain saw and started cutting. I think the contraption was safer.
I miss our shade too. My shed got really hot this summer without it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You can't throw out Lego! My DD still has his from when he was little. He lived in Germany & it's the only thing he bought home with him. He still gets it out when the boys are here.


We used to have a huge Rubbermaid tub of Lego. When DD was in college and didn't want it anymore, we packed it all up in freezer bags and took it to the Big Sister's store. They distributed it to the needy kids on their lists. I do miss the Lego train. We used to pull it out at Christmas time and have it run around under the tree before the presents were put under.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My sister sent me this joke,so don't blame me!!!
> 
> He was in blissful ecstasy, with a huge smile on his face as he enjoyed the moment. His wife moved forwards, then backwards, forwards, then backwards again... and again...and again, back and forth...back and forth...in and out...in and out...in and out...........in and out, ever so slowly and gently trying to draw in and use every inch. Her heart was pounding....pounding that she felt it would burst from her chest......her face was flushed............she was dripping with
> perspiration, then she moaned, oh so softly at first, then she began to groan louder and louder and louder. Till finally and totally exhausted, she let out an almighty scream, a scream that shook him to the very core and she shuddered to a sudden halt. Her whole body was taut and stretched her face like crimson, finally gasping for every breath she said......
> ...


lol
I avoid parallel parking. It's kind of hard to teach DD to parallel park when I'm lousy at it. :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go. Slowly. 
Have a great day knitting/crocheting or stitching. (Or all three )


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey ad misty Surrey. Haven't been up long, this cold has drained all my energy, but thank goodness I am ok to knit and crochet.

Have not much planned for today. Hope you are all ok. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We used to have a huge Rubbermaid tub of Lego. When DD was in college and didn't want it anymore, we packed it all up in freezer bags and took it to the Big Sister's store. They distributed it to the needy kids on their lists. I do miss the Lego train. We used to pull it out at Christmas time and have it run around under the tree before the presents were put under.


We still have all the childrens Lego, and the train set and now the gks put it up in the lounge every summer when Cameron comes to stay.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello today is my great nieces 1st birthday can you believe it has been a year already!!!
> 
> I had to go and have some retail therapy today it was really nice I got some birthday and Christmas presents for the little ones and a baby shower gift to go with the blanket will post a picture of the blanket before I gift it I promise just need to tuck in the ends and it will be done made him a little hat too!


No, I can't believe it's been a year, how time flies!!! 
Looking forward to seeing the blanket, I know it will be wonderful and well received!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Time for me to go. Slowly.
> Have a great day knitting/crocheting or stitching. (Or all three )


Drive safely and I hope the winter typres get fitted ok. xxxxx

ps I've decided to scumble the border on my latest shawl.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been really busy cleaning house and my youngest sister said she might not make it for Thanksgiving because her youngest DD has strep and the flu I sure hope she feels better soon she hasn't been out of the hospital for very long sure wouldn't want her to have to go back in.


Wishing you a full house but don't fret about the cleaning, I'm sure it's you, DH and the kids they come to give thanks for!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am ET and 0'C (32'F). My car goes in to get the tires on. Mum is taking it to the garage in town. It's just tires how much can they mess up???
> I get to take mum's broken car to work so I have to go slow and leave early. Hopefully I don't need the defroster cause it isn't working.
> I'm on standby this week. I like the overtime money especially just before Christmas but I'll be glad when this week is over.
> I actually made progress on my knitting last night. The current section is really lacy (think spider web) I hope I never get the threads caught on anything. I got my cowl caught on my zipper and pulled a long thread up. I was able to fix it with my pencil. I need to buy some of those little fix-it needles and put one in my wallet.


I treat my cowl as if it IS made of spider web, I want to have it forever! It is used every day at the moment however and is much admired!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey ad misty Surrey. Haven't been up long, this cold has drained all my energy, but thank goodness I am ok to knit and crochet.
> 
> Have not much planned for today. Hope you are all ok. xxxx


Good morning dear! Grey, damp and misty here too today but we are off to the cinema later to see The Hunger Games, Mockingjay or whatever it is. I may have a little snooze in there, shame it's too dark in there to knit! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I treat my cowl as if it IS made of spider web, I want to have it forever! It is used every day at the moment however and is much admired!! xxx


I feel the same way about mine and it is getting a lot of use. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good afternoon girls. I have slept for nearly 2 whole days. I dont know if I'm on Bum or elbow......I need to catch up. Im doing nothing until I get casught up on here. lover you all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My sister sent me this joke,so don't blame me!!!
> 
> He was in blissful ecstasy, with a huge smile on his face as he enjoyed the moment. His wife moved forwards, then backwards, forwards, then backwards again... and again...and again, back and forth...back and forth...in and out...in and out...in and out...........in and out, ever so slowly and gently trying to draw in and use every inch. Her heart was pounding....pounding that she felt it would burst from her chest......her face was flushed............she was dripping with
> perspiration, then she moaned, oh so softly at first, then she began to groan louder and louder and louder. Till finally and totally exhausted, she let out an almighty scream, a scream that shook him to the very core and she shuddered to a sudden halt. Her whole body was taut and stretched her face like crimson, finally gasping for every breath she said......
> ...


hahaha...you can do better than thast londy.....hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Perhaps you need water, if you have been sleeping for long hours you haven't been drinking. De-hydration can cause headaches. Hope you feel better soon.


I think you are right Chrissy. I'm drinking like crazy now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been really busy cleaning house and my youngest sister said she might not make it for Thanksgiving because her youngest DD has strep and the flu I sure hope she feels better soon she hasn't been out of the hospital for very long sure wouldn't want her to have to go back in.


What is strep?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Looks like another knitting day.
> 
> Went to the hospital for the pain management course assessment yesterday and after an hour of questions I have been accepted on the course which will start in the new year. I was interviewed by a physiotherapist and a psychologist who will be running the course and they were very nice. To one of the questions about age I told them them I acted my shoe size and not my age, that seemed to impress them!
> 
> ...


I'll be interested to hear what the pain management course is like and if it works. I do hope so. Meanwhile keep warm and get rid of those coughs.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

i am going to try and send an odd photo now and again....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

JUDI.......

thank you so much for the eautiful card for Christmas, its so pretty..


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely photo of some lovely people.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely photo of some lovely people.


Thankyou Rookie.....we had a great day. and we also met kennys sister and husband who made us welcome too.......It will NOT be the last time we meet, if I have my way....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou Rookie.....we had a great day. and we also met kennys sister and husband who made us welcome too.......It will NOT be the last time we meet, if I have my way....


this is us......at magic kingdom


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> this is us......at magic kingdom


This is tyhe hole they dug through the night at the first hotel...right outside our window..


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> i am going to try and send an odd photo now and again....


Great picture you all look so happy


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> This is tyhe hole they dug through the night at the first hotel...right outside our window..


Were they making a swimming pool? No wonder you didn't get sleep. You should complain you might get compensation?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> this is us......at magic kingdom


That's one for the album!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! Grey, damp and misty here too today but we are off to the cinema later to see The Hunger Games, Mockingjay or whatever it is. I may have a little snooze in there, shame it's too dark in there to knit! xxxxxxx


Just don't snore! Hope you are ok, we shall have to meet up again sometime.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I have my little GD today, we have had some worries here. My DD & Oscar have gone to stay with his other grandad in Lincs. O is poorly at the moment so they thought the change of air etc would make him feel better. Last night she phoned to say her husband was in hospital in north London. I then spent all evening trying to find out what was happening. They kept him in last night . Apparently he chocked on his lunch yesterday & ran out of work & went to a pop in clinic, they took one look at him & he was rushed off in an ambulance. Today he had a camera down his throat & they found some chicken. My other daughter has gone up to see him & take him some things, she said he's fine & eating a chicken curry! I hope he chews it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have my little GD today, we have had some worries here. My DD & Oscar have gone to stay with his other grandad in Lincs. O is poorly at the moment so they thought the change of air etc would make him feel better. Last night she phoned to say her husband was in hospital in north London. I then spent all evening trying to find out what was happening. They kept him in last night . Apparently he chocked on his lunch yesterday & ran out of work & went to a pop in clinic, they took one look at him & he was rushed off in an ambulance. Today he had a camera down his throat & they found some chicken. My other daughter has gone up to see him & take him some things, she said he's fine & eating a chicken curry! I hope he chews it.


Im sure he'll be ok Chrissy...The best thing was to find it for him, and they kniw what is wrong.....He'll be home very soon, im sure.....Try not to worry too much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> this is us......at magic kingdom


You sure did get a lot of rain while you were in FL..I think we have pictures of our family with rain gear on at Magic Kingdom also--but when we were there, it was the usual summer showers that would start at 3:00 p.m. like clockwork, come down like gangbusters and then be totally gone by 4:00 p.m.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You sure did get a lot of rain while you were in FL..I think we have pictures of our family with rain gear on at Magic Kingdom also--but when we were there, it was the usual summer showers that would start at 3:00 p.m. like clockwork, come down like gangbusters and then be totally gone by 4:00 p.m.


Rookie, this was the start of 3 days of torrents....We bought ponchos because we'd left our others in the car. We were soaked to our underclothes....its a good job yhe passports were in a zipped freezer bag in my bag, because that was soaked also........there was no escaping from it. That was n the Monday of the second week, and it just got steadyly colderr, until Friday......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gorgeous photo of you, Pearlie and the boys. Just love it xxxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Rookie, this was the start of 3 days of torrents....We bought ponchos because we'd left our others in the car. We were soaked to our underclothes....its a good job yhe passports were in a zipped freezer bag in my bag, because that was soaked also........there was no escaping from it. That was n the Monday of the second week, and it just got steadyly colderr, until Friday......


I wish the weather would have cooperated better with your trip - but our weather patterns are so erratic anymore that it's difficult to plan anything -- we're already colder than we would normally be for this time of year and have had an early snow...think it may be another long winter.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home now. It was a very good flight on this new Dreamliner.i think it's the first time in a lots,lots and lots of years since we went with Thomson travel, and I can give it nothing but praise, and...as for Birmingham airport, I found them to be a friendly and very helpful team of staff, from the wheelchair pushers to the custom people...we usually go with virgin, and they are great but I think they've got some real competition wit Thomson and the Dreamliner.


It is great that you had a good experience with a different company than you usually deal with; and that everything with your return flight was enjoyable. Welcolm home xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. At the moment the sky is blue and there is no rain.
> 
> Susan, I hope by now you are safely home and having a good rest.
> 
> ...


No, not long at all. One baby is head down, and I hope she stays like that. If nothing happens spontaneously, DD is going to be induced on Tuesday, or Wednesday, next week. We are all hoping that she begins labour on her own, that would be better for her & the babies, who have now each reached the size of. A 34 week singleton baby, so everything is ready to go :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, not long at all. One baby is head down, and I hope she stays like that. If nothing happens spontaneously, DD is going to be induced on Tuesday, or Wednesday, next week. We are all hoping that she begins labour on her own, that would be better for her & the babies, who have now each reached the size of. A 34 week singleton baby, so everything is ready to go :thumbup:


I'm hoping she's going in on her own labor also...keeping prayers and best wishes for happy healthy babies and Mom and rest of the family.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just had a sleep and I'm just going back for more, I don't know where I am ...


Sleeping in is mandatory, after returning froom O/S, your body needs to adjust back to the correct time


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've had the mother of all headaches in the night, but was too tired to get up and take a pill. I've just taken two and it's still hanging around.


You might have become dehydrated during your marathon sleep.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> i am going to try and send an odd photo now and again....


What a lovely photo, definitely a keeper xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> JUDI.......
> 
> thank you so much for the eautiful card for Christmas, its so pretty..


I am glad you like it xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> this is us......at magic kingdom


So ........... it was a little wet then?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, not long at all. One baby is head down, and I hope she stays like that. If nothing happens spontaneously, DD is going to be induced on Tuesday, or Wednesday, next week. We are all hoping that she begins labour on her own, that would be better for her & the babies, who have now each reached the size of. A 34 week singleton baby, so everything is ready to go :thumbup:


Its sio exciting, I feel like weve been there from start to finmish....maybe not at the conception part like.....hahaha

i


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm hoping she's going in on her own labor also...keeping prayers and best wishes for happy healthy babies and Mom and rest of the family.


Thanks Rookie, I am (im) patiently waiting for the event, so that I can finally post o hot oof them, for everyone to see


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have now caught up, and it is 0415, and I am going back to bed. We are on double school run - morning drop off to school, and after school pick up - there a couple of us sharing theseruno, until DD gets home with the babies


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im going to bed in an hour...and put the alarm on for in the morning so as I'm back to normal.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> i am going to try and send an odd photo now and again....


Lovely picture, keeping that one! Purly, what are you standing on?! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have my little GD today, we have had some worries here. My DD & Oscar have gone to stay with his other grandad in Lincs. O is poorly at the moment so they thought the change of air etc would make him feel better. Last night she phoned to say her husband was in hospital in north London. I then spent all evening trying to find out what was happening. They kept him in last night . Apparently he chocked on his lunch yesterday & ran out of work & went to a pop in clinic, they took one look at him & he was rushed off in an ambulance. Today he had a camera down his throat & they found some chicken. My other daughter has gone up to see him & take him some things, she said he's fine & eating a chicken curry! I hope he chews it.


Oh dear, so glad he is better now, what a fright for everyone! Hope Oscar is better very soon too!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, not long at all. One baby is head down, and I hope she stays like that. If nothing happens spontaneously, DD is going to be induced on Tuesday, or Wednesday, next week. We are all hoping that she begins labour on her own, that would be better for her & the babies, who have now each reached the size of. A 34 week singleton baby, so everything is ready to go :thumbup:


Everything crossed for you all and wishing you all the easiest time!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The guy who took down our big white poplar climbed up the tree with a rope and spikes on his boots, then hauled up a chain saw and started cutting. I think the contraption was safer.
> I miss our shade too. My shed got really hot this summer without it.


Mr. Ric did that with the two huge trees (one pine and one fir) we used to have on our property. It was sort of frightening watching him do that, too. He was much younger then! This maple had to have the contraption to bring it down in pieces.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey ad misty Surrey. Haven't been up long, this cold has drained all my energy, but thank goodness I am ok to knit and crochet.
> 
> Have not much planned for today. Hope you are all ok. xxxx


I'm continuing to send you gentle and healing hugs! Please get well soon! Enjoy your knitting!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I treat my cowl as if it IS made of spider web, I want to have it forever! It is used every day at the moment however and is much admired!! xxx


Me, too! I love my cowl!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> i am going to try and send an odd photo now and again....


Wonderful photo of all of you!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> this is us......at magic kingdom


Cute photo!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is tyhe hole they dug through the night at the first hotel...right outside our window..


Wow!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have my little GD today, we have had some worries here. My DD & Oscar have gone to stay with his other grandad in Lincs. O is poorly at the moment so they thought the change of air etc would make him feel better. Last night she phoned to say her husband was in hospital in north London. I then spent all evening trying to find out what was happening. They kept him in last night . Apparently he chocked on his lunch yesterday & ran out of work & went to a pop in clinic, they took one look at him & he was rushed off in an ambulance. Today he had a camera down his throat & they found some chicken. My other daughter has gone up to see him & take him some things, she said he's fine & eating a chicken curry! I hope he chews it.


I bet you were all going crazy with worry. Glad it's turned out okay.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm hoping she's going in on her own labor also...keeping prayers and best wishes for happy healthy babies and Mom and rest of the family.


And from me, too!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I will update when the event happens. DD is not feeling the best this mornino, but she has put it down to having a coffee. :roll:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> No, not long at all. One baby is head down, and I hope she stays like that. If nothing happens spontaneously, DD is going to be induced on Tuesday, or Wednesday, next week. We are all hoping that she begins labour on her own, that would be better for her & the babies, who have now each reached the size of. A 34 week singleton baby, so everything is ready to go :thumbup:


What an exciting week ahead you are going to have, good wishes to everyone x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I put on earlier about my SIL who had been taken to hospital. Well he is home & very lucky. He was eating a late lunch yesterday when he coughed & swallowed a piece of chicken. He knew he was in trouble & ran out of work, nobody went after him. He felt poorly so went into a pop in clinic, they called an ambulance & he was rushed to hosp with all the bells & lights. Today they retrieved a piece of chicken from way down in his throat. The nurse told him that it happened to a man a couple of weeks ago & he died. Someone was looking after our Matt.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends across the pond! Hope you have a great day whatever you do. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very scary, but I'm glad it all worked out well.



LondonChris said:


> I put on earlier about my SIL who had been taken to hospital. Well he is home & very lucky. He was eating a late lunch yesterday when he coughed & swallowed a piece of chicken. He knew he was in trouble & ran out of work, nobody went after him. He felt poorly so went into a pop in clinic, they called an ambulance & he was rushed to hosp with all the bells & lights. Today they retrieved a piece of chicken from way down in his throat. The nurse told him that it happened to a man a couple of weeks ago & he died. Someone was looking after our Matt.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> What an exciting week ahead you are going to have, good wishes to everyone x


And from me, too, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I put on earlier about my SIL who had been taken to hospital. Well he is home & very lucky. He was eating a late lunch yesterday when he coughed & swallowed a piece of chicken. He knew he was in trouble & ran out of work, nobody went after him. He felt poorly so went into a pop in clinic, they called an ambulance & he was rushed to hosp with all the bells & lights. Today they retrieved a piece of chicken from way down in his throat. The nurse told him that it happened to a man a couple of weeks ago & he died. Someone was looking after our Matt.


Well, thank goodness for that!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends across the pond! Hope you have a great day whatever you do. Xx


Thanks, Chrissy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What is strep?


I think that is the abbreviation for stepdecacus (sp) it is a really nasty virus I think it is a bacterial infection since they always treat with antibiotics, very contagious.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> i am going to try and send an odd photo now and again....


What a lovely picture!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I put on earlier about my SIL who had been taken to hospital. Well he is home & very lucky. He was eating a late lunch yesterday when he coughed & swallowed a piece of chicken. He knew he was in trouble & ran out of work, nobody went after him. He felt poorly so went into a pop in clinic, they called an ambulance & he was rushed to hosp with all the bells & lights. Today they retrieved a piece of chicken from way down in his throat. The nurse told him that it happened to a man a couple of weeks ago & he died. Someone was looking after our Matt.


So glad that he is ok, what a thing to say to someone, I wouldn't want to know that when it just happened to me.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!

I hope everyone has a lovely day tomorrow!!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a lovely day tomorrow!!
> 
> ...


Thank you and I wish the same to everyone celebrating Thanksgiving! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends across the pond! Hope you have a great day whatever you do. Xx


.....and from me too! Personally, I am just giving thanks for all the wonderful, lovely friends I have made on KP and I won't rest until I've given you all a hug in person!!! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good mornig from sunny Surrey and Happy Thanksgiving to my dear friends across the Pond and Happy Thursday to everyone else. I love you all lots. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, and most importantly..HAPPY THANKSGIVING, to sll our American friends. My scyatica seems to be with us this morning, as well as a big toe thats hurting!!! Couldnt make this up could you....We are on school run today, thats if we ever waken up. I wish i dare go back to bed.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good mornig from sunny Surrey and Happy Thanksgiving to my dear friends across the Pond and Happy Thursday to everyone else. I love you all lots. xx


Good morning love!! Nice and bright here now although it stared off very grey again! Going to lunch with my friend Jayne today, it is her birthday! Also having issues with trying to get a security chain for the front door! Have a man coming to put it on for us tomorrow but we have just found that it doesn't fit, can't get hold of the guy, he is from Age Uk and doesn't give out his phone number!!! Have looked online and can't find anything that _will_ fit GRRRRR!!! Thanks for listening! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, and most importantly..HAPPY THANKSGIVING, to sll our American friends. My scyatica seems to be with us this morning, as well as a big toe thats hurting!!! Couldnt make this up could you....We are on school run today, thats if we ever waken up. I wish i dare go back to bed.


Gentle rubs for your sciatica and big toe xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am ET and -6'C (21'F). Snow expected tomorrow then it is going up to 10'C (50'F) on Sunday. I won't be driving around on Sunday as I have my soft squishy winter tires on. Just love these roller-coaster temperatures.
Happy Thanksgiving to those in the US. Enjoy the stuffing


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gentle rubs for your sciatica and big toe xxxxx


hahahahahah...I just bloody hurt all over , even my elbows.....DH is still in bed, now hes been up most of the time. I'll be fine by the weekend when hopefully we will be back to normal. the cases are still unpacked, thats how lazy tired Ive been...one good thing I'm seeing the family this afternoon and /ds is home from Prague


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am ET and -6'C (21'F). Snow expected tomorrow then it is going up to 10'C (50'F) on Sunday. I won't be driving around on Sunday as I have my soft squishy winter tires on. Just love these roller-coaster temperatures.
> Happy Thanksgiving to those in the US.
> Enjoy the stuffing


chance mightbe a good thing!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning Nitx/.....I know its not thasnksgiving for you but I havent got a casrd for canadas thanksgiving, I hope you dont mind the one we sent? xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning love!! Nice and bright here now although it stared off very grey again! Going to lunch with my friend Jayne today, it is her birthday! Also having issues with trying to get a security chain for the front door! Have a man coming to put it on for us tomorrow but we have just found that it doesn't fit, can't get hold of the guy, he is from Age Uk and doesn't give out his phone number!!! Have looked online and can't find anything that _will_ fit GRRRRR!!! Thanks for listening! xxxx


It sounds like you have the same door as us  It took the carpenter all day to put the screen door over our front door. There is no frame on the one side, just brick. The guy tried everything and finally got the screen door hung. 
Good luck and I hope you find a solution that works.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morning Nitx/.....I know its not thasnksgiving for you but I havent got a casrd for canadas thanksgiving, I hope you dont mind the one we sent? xxx


Good morning Susan
I enjoy your cards, for every occasion. Other than being on a different date, I don't think our Thanksgiving is too much different from the US one.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hahahahahah...I just bloody hurt all over , even my elbows.....DH is still in bed, now hes been up most of the time. I'll be fine by the weekend when hopefully we will be back to normal. the cases are still unpacked, thats how lazy tired Ive been...one good thing I'm seeing the family this afternoon and /ds is home from Prague


Have fun with the family. Things will get back to normal when they do. No need to rush it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I didn't realise what time it was. Time for me to go. Have a good day doing whatever you enjoy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, Nitz8catz, those winds sound horrible. We had a very windy day yesterday, but not that bad and only the small limbs and twigs came down; not the big huge branches or whole trees. We got our share of that early in the summer. I hope the wind calms down; that can be so scary.
> 
> Purple - sounds like you have the same bug that's going around here -- just hangs on forever. I think after 2 weeks, it's finally beginning to ease. Hope you and Mr. P get to feeling better quickly.
> 
> I'm planning on having a busy day of getting odds and ends around the house done -- I may even try to find the sewing machine under the mending pile and get that done. I have an idea for Lego storage for my DGS for Christmas. I found a long board/shelf & coat pegs that I thought would look cool if I glued an old Lego base to the shelf and put all the Lego people on that -- then make duckcloth drawstring bags out of the Lego colors that can hang from the pegs - I'll put a window pocket on each of bags to hold the instruction booklets. With this system, the pieces can be kept by project or by color/size -- I've also put together a 3-ring binder with page protectors for the instruction booklets....he can decide how he wants to store them. Right now, he likes to keep them separate by project, but may at some point mix them all together. Looks good in my brain; we'll see how it works in practice---it would free up floor space from all the bins and be a nice decoration on the wall.


I look forward to seeing how the system works out. It sounds good.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls . I've had 23 hors sleep and just got up. It's 2.30pm...I've missed s and b, which was yesterday, I'm told it's Tuesday today, so I've missed my over 60 as well. I might fill my bottle and go back to.bed.


That's the best way to get over jet lag I hear. Going east was no bother to me, but coming back home totally phazed me for a couple of days.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My sister sent me this joke,so don't blame me!!!
> 
> He was in blissful ecstasy, with a huge smile on his face as he enjoyed the moment. His wife moved forwards, then backwards, forwards, then backwards again... and again...and again, back and forth...back and forth...in and out...in and out...in and out...........in and out, ever so slowly and gently trying to draw in and use every inch. Her heart was pounding....pounding that she felt it would burst from her chest......her face was flushed............she was dripping with
> perspiration, then she moaned, oh so softly at first, then she began to groan louder and louder and louder. Till finally and totally exhausted, she let out an almighty scream, a scream that shook him to the very core and she shuddered to a sudden halt. Her whole body was taut and stretched her face like crimson, finally gasping for every breath she said......
> ...


There is no way my DH is reading that!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm sure you looked great!


looked, yes; felt, no.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> hahahahahah...I just bloody hurt all over , even my elbows.....DH is still in bed, now hes been up most of the time. I'll be fine by the weekend when hopefully we will be back to normal. the cases are still unpacked, thats how lazy tired Ive been...one good thing I'm seeing the family this afternoon and /ds is home from Prague


You will feel better when you see your boys. Hope you soon feel better soon. Love


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> There is no way my DH is reading that!


  :-D


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, and most importantly..HAPPY THANKSGIVING, to sll our American friends. My scyatica seems to be with us this morning, as well as a big toe thats hurting!!! Couldnt make this up could you....We are on school run today, thats if we ever waken up. I wish i dare go back to bed.


big toe pain usually means gout. Or did you stub it?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Tuesday was a great day. Christmas lunch with WRACA. Had a ball of a time, had about 4 glasses of wine, but got DH to pick me up at 4 o'clock so I didn't drink too much. Went to an evening meeting and was asked to take notes. I was half asleep, so can't guarantee their accuracy! Alan was in the chair so it's his fault if they're wrong.

Yesterday was the RBL AGM, which went well. Our Poppy appeal manager has been doing it for 12 years and has raised half a million pounds from the people of Worthing. He's brilliant. Our Vice-Chairman has been researching the details of the men who fell in WWI and this year on Armistice Sunday read all the details of those who died in 1914. He already has the details of those who died in 1915 and 1916. What an Ace team I have.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....and from me too! Personally, I am just giving thanks for all the wonderful, lovely friends I have made on KP and I won't rest until I've given you all a hug in person!!! xxxxxx


I'm glad that I'm on your personal hug list---what a great day on this Thanksgiving Day of traveling around the world giving hugs to all our KP friends.

Happy Thursday!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good mornig from sunny Surrey and Happy Thanksgiving to my dear friends across the Pond and Happy Thursday to everyone else. I love you all lots. xx


And, love you lots right back! Happy Thursday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to those of us celebrating it and a wonderful day to the rest of my wonderful friends. I am so thankful for all of you!! We are on our way to be with my parents and one sister and her family and one brother and his wife and son. Will be a good day, I think. Our DS is still over on the other side of the mountains so won't be joining us.  Miss him! Love you all!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad that I'm on your personal hug list---what a great day on this Thanksgiving Day of traveling around the world giving hugs to all our KP friends.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


I'm glad I'm on that list, too!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm glad I'm on that list, too!


as am I!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We have done the school run and the boys and me are back at their house having a giggle...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....and from me too! Personally, I am just giving thanks for all the wonderful, lovely friends I have made on KP and I won't rest until I've given you all a hug in person!!! xxxxxx


that is the sweetest thing ever...but you are so sweet so that is not surprising!! :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning love!! Nice and bright here now although it stared off very grey again! Going to lunch with my friend Jayne today, it is her birthday! Also having issues with trying to get a security chain for the front door! Have a man coming to put it on for us tomorrow but we have just found that it doesn't fit, can't get hold of the guy, he is from Age Uk and doesn't give out his phone number!!! Have looked online and can't find anything that _will_ fit GRRRRR!!! Thanks for listening! xxxx


Hope you find something soon!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> as am I!


..........and me! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those of us celebrating it and a wonderful day to the rest of my wonderful friends. I am so thankful for all of you!! We are on our way to be with my parents and one sister and her family and one brother and his wife and son. Will be a good day, I think. Our DS is still over on the other side of the mountains so won't be joining us.  Miss him! Love you all!! xxxooo


Have a great time with the family.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> ..........and me! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We woke up this lovely Thanksgiving morning to snow on the ground just about half an inch so won't cause any trouble for travelers!

This morning started out rough....I think a few members woke on the wrong side of the bed....but all have gotten past it turkeys are cooking and we are well on our way to a nice Thanksgiving day!

Love to you all I am so glad to know each one of you!

Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Almost forgot as promised


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I finished the other sleeve yesterday so other than buttons and weaving in the ends the sweaters are finally almost done.....lol


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hahahahahah...I just bloody hurt all over , even my elbows.....DH is still in bed, now hes been up most of the time. I'll be fine by the weekend when hopefully we will be back to normal. the cases are still unpacked, thats how lazy tired Ive been...one good thing I'm seeing the family this afternoon and /ds is home from Prague


I bet you can't wait to see them and I bet they can't wait to see you!! Sorry you're hurting dear, feel better soon!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Almost forgot as promised


I could scrunch that up, it looks so soft and warm.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you have the same door as us  It took the carpenter all day to put the screen door over our front door. There is no frame on the one side, just brick. The guy tried everything and finally got the screen door hung.
> Good luck and I hope you find a solution that works.


Thanks dear, after the recent burglary two doors along, I am not taking any chances!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, after the recent burglary two doors along, I am not taking any chances!!!


Hallo lovely London lady.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That's the best way to get over jet lag I hear. Going east was no bother to me, but coming back home totally phazed me for a couple of days.


Touching wood........I have never had jet-lag, not even on the Aussie and NZ trips!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Tuesday was a great day. Christmas lunch with WRACA. Had a ball of a time, had about 4 glasses of wine, but got DH to pick me up at 4 o'clock so I didn't drink too much. Went to an evening meeting and was asked to take notes. I was half asleep, so can't guarantee their accuracy! Alan was in the chair so it's his fault if they're wrong.
> 
> Yesterday was the RBL AGM, which went well. Our Poppy appeal manager has been doing it for 12 years and has raised half a million pounds from the people of Worthing. He's brilliant. Our Vice-Chairman has been researching the details of the men who fell in WWI and this year on Armistice Sunday read all the details of those who died in 1914. He already has the details of those who died in 1915 and 1916. What an Ace team I have.


You are quite right, he *is* brilliant!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Touching wood........I have never had jet-lag, not even on the Aussie and NZ trips!!


it was seeing children going to school when I thought they were going home, on the car journey back into Worthing!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those of us celebrating it and a wonderful day to the rest of my wonderful friends. I am so thankful for all of you!! We are on our way to be with my parents and one sister and her family and one brother and his wife and son. Will be a good day, I think. Our DS is still over on the other side of the mountains so won't be joining us.  Miss him! Love you all!! xxxooo


Hope that as I am typing this, you are having a wonderful day with your family!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> that is the sweetest thing ever...but you are so sweet so that is not surprising!! :-D


    :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We woke up this lovely Thanksgiving morning to snow on the ground just about half an inch so won't cause any trouble for travelers!
> 
> This morning started out rough....I think a few members woke on the wrong side of the bed....but all have gotten past it turkeys are cooking and we are well on our way to a nice Thanksgiving day!
> 
> ...


Can picture you all round your table enjoying your TG feast. Love you all and can't wait to see a picture!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You are quite right, he *is* brilliant!!!


He's not a collector. He gets all the Poppies in, arranges the collections, delivers them, collects and counts the money (actually a machine does!) and arranges the Sunday Armistice parade with the Mayor's Assistant. He also opens a shop for three weeks leading up to the Parade to sell wreaths and poppies et al.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Almost forgot as promised


Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Hallo lovely London lady.


Hello, gorgeous girl, big hug coming to Worthing from me!!! ((((0)))) xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it was seeing children going to school when I thought they were going home, on the car journey back into Worthing!


Tee-hee! I bet I now get jet lag coming back from Venice the week after next, that'll teach me to gloat too soon!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello, gorgeous girl, big hug coming to Worthing from me!!! ((((0)))) xxxx


Ooooh that was lovely. Hug back to you ((((O)))) xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Tee-hee! I bet I now get jet lag coming back from Venice the week after next, that'll teach me to gloat too soon!!!


that would be somewhat ridiculous. I'd laugh.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Almost forgot as promised


That's very pretty! Hope you have a great day & your turkey us good. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Almost forgot as promised


Very nice!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, after the recent burglary two doors along, I am not taking any chances!!!


I'm glad you're taken necessary precautions and hope that the workmen are able to install a chain lock ASAP.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi everyone. Happy thanksgiving to those who are celebrating.

I'm off for the results of what they took out of my arm tomorrow, so feeling nervous about that now it's come around. Up until now it's been kept at the back of my mind. I am trying to keep busy knitting and work is keeping my mind off it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Londy I made a cowl using that lovely pattern you posted. Did you block yours and how did you do it? I have never blocked any thing made with acrylic before.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm home safe and sound.....I hope all our American friends have had or are having a wonderful day,and that we have not missed anyone out with a card....

Jolly....happy thanksgiving to you too. I know it's hard for you, but you're strong. Love you


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Almost forgot as promised


Beautiful work as usual..... X


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home safe and sound.....I hope all our American friends have had or are having a wonderful day,and that we have not missed anyone out with a card....
> 
> Jolly....happy thanksgiving to you too. I know it's hard for you, but you're strong. Love you


Did you have a lovely time with the family?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Tee-hee! I bet I now get jet lag coming back from Venice the week after next, that'll teach me to gloat too soon!!!


I hope you don't darlin, I've never had it as bad as this......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi everyone. Happy thanksgiving to those who are celebrating.
> 
> I'm off for the results of what they took out of my arm tomorrow, so feeling nervous about that now it's come around. Up until now it's been kept at the back of my mind. I am trying to keep busy knitting and work is keeping my mind off it.


We are here for you....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Londy I made a cowl using that lovely pattern you posted. Did you block yours and how did you do it? I have never blocked any thing made with acrylic before.


Here's a picture...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We are here for you....


Thank you :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Did you have a lovely time with the family?


The boys and me had a great time when we were I our own. I laughed so much that they thought I was going to choke. Our GS1 is a born comic.....then.....the adults came in. It's much better without sometimes .


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a picture...


That is so pretty.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DIL, is not well at all with her FM......she had a cold too......I wish the darn FM would come to me instead of her...she looks all in.she says it's the busiest time at school too.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That is so pretty.....


Thanks. The yarn has a sparkle in it and in real life it's a lighter blue.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DIL, is not well at all with her FM......she had a cold too......I wish the darn FM would come to me instead of her...she looks all in.she says it's the busiest time at school too.....


Poor girl! I sympathise with her about it being the busiest time of the year...so much to do in such a short time.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Let me know tomorrow how you get on.".love you x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi everyone. Happy thanksgiving to those who are celebrating.
> 
> I'm off for the results of what they took out of my arm tomorrow, so feeling nervous about that now it's come around. Up until now it's been kept at the back of my mind. I am trying to keep busy knitting and work is keeping my mind off it.


I'm keeping everything crossed that it turns out to be nothing dear! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Londy I made a cowl using that lovely pattern you posted. Did you block yours and how did you do it? I have never blocked any thing made with acrylic before.


Yes, I did block it. Washed it, soaked it in warm water with Comfort in it for an hour, squeezed it out, rolled it in a towel and stomped on it then blocked it, it came out really well, I had never blocked _anything_ until recently!!! I never put steam anywhere near acrylic, of course!! Glad you liked the pattern!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a picture...


That's really pretty and a beautiful colour, love the twinkles in it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The boys and me had a great time when we were I our own. I laughed so much that they thought I was going to choke. Our GS1 is a born comic.....then.....the adults came in. It's much better without sometimes .


I know what you mean, we're all big kids around our grand children - and then the real big kids come in and spoil it!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DIL, is not well at all with her FM......she had a cold too......I wish the darn FM would come to me instead of her...she looks all in.she says it's the busiest time at school too.....


Erm....I think you've had quite enough to cope with, thank you!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hi everyone. Happy thanksgiving to those who are celebrating.
> 
> I'm off for the results of what they took out of my arm tomorrow, so feeling nervous about that now it's come around. Up until now it's been kept at the back of my mind. I am trying to keep busy knitting and work is keeping my mind off it.


Everything crossed for you, I shall be thinking of you tomorrow. Hugs


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I know what you mean, we're all big kids around our grand children - and then the real big kids come in and spoil it!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's the joy of being grandparents, doing things you wouldn't have done with your own. Of course it's always good to leave them with their parents after you have 'wound them up!'


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I know what you mean, we're all big kids around our grand children - and then the real big kids come in and spoil it!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's the joy of being grandparents, doing things you wouldn't have done with your own. Of course it's always good to leave them with their parents after you have 'wound them up!'


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I could scrunch that up, it looks so soft and warm.


This one came out extremely soft and scrunchy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We have had a wonderful time together and June unfortunately my camera was not charged so plugged it in and by the time I remembered everybody was leaving the table.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving ! Today at my wonderful sister Binky's was amazing , lots of food , family and fun  

Thanks Binky  
Love you 

I hope that everyone else has had a day just as wonderful .

 

I got a text from a special friend (hi) !!  Love you  

Caleigh looked so cute in her little silver sparkly dress . She was so good today , but tired and cranky and not giving in tonight lol ... sleepy night night time is not going well .

Jen did my makeup and swears that she took ten years off of my face lol ... i told her to lose it somewhere outside if she finds it .

I have been working on some hats for the girls , i finished a pair of boot cuffs for dd2 and she loves them i will try to post them in a few days .

All in all i am thankful for a wonderful day and for getting to spend it with all my family.
Im thankful for amazing friends (Love ya'll)
I will be back soon , its been hectic and crowded here for a few days with all the kids moving back in on the same day and Jess moving out a few days later.

but things are calming down and hopefully i will get to get back into a routine and come on here like i would like to .  

Love you all , have a wonderful night .
XOXOXO


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have a great time with the family.


It was fun. Back home now watching the football game - our team is playing and of course I hope they win!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Almost forgot as promised


I really like that! Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope that as I am typing this, you are having a wonderful day with your family!! xxx


It was a great day! Thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:
 

> I'm glad you're taken necessary precautions and hope that the workmen are able to install a chain lock ASAP.


Me, too! We want you to be safe!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a picture...


Oooh, I like that! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm keeping everything crossed that it turns out to be nothing dear! xxxxx


So am I!!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. More rain overnight.

It looks like your girls in the USA had a good Thanksgiving.

Rebecca you are in my thoughts today.

WI Sewing here this morning, I might get another pair of culottes cut out.

Hope you are all ok and have a good day. Love and hugs. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ! Today at my wonderful sister Binky's was amazing , lots of food , family and fun
> 
> Thanks Binky
> Love you
> ...


Sounds as though you had a well deserved happy holiday!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone I'm just off to fight in the shops. I don't really do shopping but just remembered I have to get a present for tonight! We are all going to my best friend's son's 40th birthday party. I have known Lynn for over 60 years! Her gorgeous son is my God-son & he is very special to me. It's going to be good to catch up with all their family who are like my family to me.
Have a good day all.
Purple enjoy yours sewing. Hope all you girls across the Pond are not too busy shopping. 
Lifeline you are in my thoughts. Susan hope you have woken refreshed this morning?
Love to you all. Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Almost forgot as promised


Now that looks nice & snuggly😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Erm....I think you've had quite enough to cope with, thank you!!!


I agree wholeheartedly!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Night all, it is 2130, and I am hopting to get some decent sleep. 

To all who are suffering ....I hope your health improves
I have caught up with all of the posts, but don't remember much of what I read, and now I am hoping to get at least 6 hours sleep xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and -5'C (23'F). A dusting of snow coming tonight before it warms up to double digit !? :huh:
Canada is trying Black Friday, but the stores in my area don't quite get it. The Humane Society has better deals than the stores. $5 off something should not be listed as a Black Friday deal. I'll stick to Boxing Day. It's colder but our local stores know how to do that sale.
I tried a new stitch on my shawl last night, I didn't like the 2 inches of plain stockinette, but I don't think the stitch shows up that much because I'm using a large needle. Oh well, it's been more entertaining than plain stockinette.
I have been looking at the yarn on sale at Ice Yarns but I don't need that much yarn. Maybe I'll pick up that skein that I want on CyberMonday. Funny, all my yarn buys are cyber buys these days.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good morning girls. My sleep pasttern is still not right. I cant seem to get over to sleep until 3/3ish and I cant get up on a morning. Its 11 am this morning when I got up. I out the alarm on thn turn it off!!!!

Its the stroke cliic this afternoon, I honestly dont know why I
m going back..unless its to help the newer ones.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Night all, it is 2130, and I am hopting to get some decent sleep.
> 
> To all who are suffering ....I hope your health improves
> I have caught up with all of the posts, but don't remember much of what I read, and now I am hoping to get at least 6 hours sleep xxxxxx


Good night Judi
If you can't remember now, you can always reread the posts in the morning


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. My sleep pasttern is still not right. I cant seem to get over to sleep until 3/3ish and I cant get up on a morning. Its 11 am this morning when I got up. I out the alarm on thn turn it off!!!!
> 
> Its the stroke cliic this afternoon, I honestly dont know why I
> m going back..unless its to help the newer ones.


You need to get a really annoying 2nd alarm and put it on the other side of the room. If you have to get out of bed to turn it off you are less likely to get back in bed. Works for me and DD. Although usually I'm turning off the 2nd alarm before it rings. I have an alarm cat. She is very consistent.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ! Today at my wonderful sister Binky's was amazing , lots of food , family and fun
> 
> Thanks Binky
> Love you
> ...


Remember to take some time to breath with all that whirlwind of activity going on.
I'm glad that you had a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I did block it. Washed it, soaked it in warm water with Comfort in it for an hour, squeezed it out, rolled it in a towel and stomped on it then blocked it, it came out really well, I had never blocked _anything_ until recently!!! I never put steam anywhere near acrylic, of course!! Glad you liked the pattern!! xxxx


I've never had the space to block anything. If I lay something flat, a cat lays on it. Even wet. Which I wouldn't mind, except they start "digging". :roll: :evil:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a picture...


Pretty and sparkly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi everyone. Happy thanksgiving to those who are celebrating.
> 
> I'm off for the results of what they took out of my arm tomorrow, so feeling nervous about that now it's come around. Up until now it's been kept at the back of my mind. I am trying to keep busy knitting and work is keeping my mind off it.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go. Happy "Black" Friday to you all. I'm going to go to work and "window shop" for pretty yarn on my computer. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've never had the space to block anything. If I lay something flat, a cat lays on it. Even wet. Which I wouldn't mind, except they start "digging". :roll: :evil:


hahaha.....so does DIL,s rabbit....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone I'm just off to fight in the shops. I don't really do shopping but just remembered I have to get a present for tonight! We are all going to my best friend's son's 40th birthday party. I have known Lynn for over 60 years! Her gorgeous son is my God-son & he is very special to me. It's going to be good to catch up with all their family who are like my family to me.
> Have a good day all.
> Purple enjoy yours sewing. Hope all you girls across the Pond are not too busy shopping.
> Lifeline you are in my thoughts. Susan hope you have woken refreshed this morning?
> Love to you all. Xxxx


I wouldn't go shopping today, now that Black Friday has come to England! I do have a pile of Black Friday emails to look at though.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. My sleep pasttern is still not right. I cant seem to get over to sleep until 3/3ish and I cant get up on a morning. Its 11 am this morning when I got up. I out the alarm on thn turn it off!!!!
> 
> Its the stroke cliic this afternoon, I honestly dont know why I
> m going back..unless its to help the newer ones.


You got up at the same time as I then. But I got to sleep earlier. I cannot see that I really need all this sleep.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've never had the space to block anything. If I lay something flat, a cat lays on it. Even wet. Which I wouldn't mind, except they start "digging". :roll: :evil:


I have both those problems, and a pile of 'waiting blocking'!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Lifeline, I hope all is going well today. Do let us know as we are all worrying for you.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I wouldn't go shopping today, now that Black Friday has come to England! I do have a pile of Black Friday emails to look at though.


I won't either I am going to shop from the warmth of my home and safety and have it all delivered right to my door My kinda shopping these days!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Lifeline hope all goes well for you today.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh dear, I went to bed hoping that I would sleep for at least 4 hours, I only stayed asleep for 2 hours, and am now wide awake - so the sleeplessness is not affected by sleep apnoea machinery.

Just thought I would post a photo, or 2, of DD & her beautiful twin belly. I hope this will not offend anyone.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh dear, I went to bed hoping that I would sleep for at least 4 hours, I only stayed asleep for 2 hours, and am now wide awake - so the sleeplessness is not affected by sleep apnoea machinery.
> 
> Just thought I would post a photo, or 2, of DD & her beautiful twin belly. I hope this will not offend anyone.


Why on earth should it offend. It's a beautiful picture. She is looking good, and your gd is gorgeous.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Why on earth should it offend. It's a beautiful picture. She is looking good, and your gd is gorgeous.


Thanks Saxy, GD is the image of her mother, when she was the same age.

Here are the photos that show off that wonderful belly to its fullest beauty. She has been using "Stretch Mark" cream product, from her "It Works" business; and she has only just begun to get a couple of stretchmarks, now that she is on the downward run. The poor girl is so sick of herself, she has a wonderful husband who does a lot of things around the house, and tells her off when she tries to keep up with the housework.

She really swallowed a hugely inflated beach ball. 😁😂😅💕💗💞lp


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh dear, I went to bed hoping that I would sleep for at least 4 hours, I only stayed asleep for 2 hours, and am now wide awake - so the sleeplessness is not affected by sleep apnoea machinery.
> 
> Just thought I would post a photo, or 2, of DD & her beautiful twin belly. I hope this will not offend anyone.


Gorgeous photos, they all look lovely xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Saxy, GD is the image of her mother, when she was the same age.
> 
> Here are the photos that show off that wonderful belly to its fullest beauty. She has been using "Stretch Mark" cream product, from her "It Works" business; and she has only just begun to get a couple of stretchmarks, now that she is on the downward run. The poor girl is so sick of herself, she has a wonderful husband who does a lot of things around the house, and tells her off when she tries to keep up with the housework.
> 
> She really swallowed a hugely inflated beach ball. 😁😂😅💕💗💞lp


That is really some big bump, hope the twins put in an appearance really soon now xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon, had a good WI sewing group this morning, lots of fun and laughs and even some sewing.

went shopping, some of our stores are doing black Fridayand l got some lovely bedding and towels at a huge discount.

:thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous photos, they all look lovely xxxxx


Thanks Purple. We are trying to beat the deadline of next Tuesday


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Lifeline, I hope all is going well today. Do let us know as we are all worrying for you.


Thanks all. It's not the best news, but so far I'm dealing with it! It was a malignant melanoma which they removed. I have to have a second op to make sure it has all been removed and then checks every three months.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Saxy, GD is the image of her mother, when she was the same age.
> 
> Here are the photos that show off that wonderful belly to its fullest beauty. She has been using "Stretch Mark" cream product, from her "It Works" business; and she has only just begun to get a couple of stretchmarks, now that she is on the downward run. The poor girl is so sick of herself, she has a wonderful husband who does a lot of things around the house, and tells her off when she tries to keep up with the housework.
> 
> She really swallowed a hugely inflated beach ball. 😁😂😅💕💗💞lp


She is so slim! That bump is beautiful.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

[


lifeline said:


> Thanks all. It's not the best news, but so far I'm dealing with it! It was a malignant melanoma which they removed. I have to have a second op to make sure it has all been removed and then checks every three months.


Oh Beč, i am so sorry to hear that, and I hope that every bit of the lesion has been removed; and all your future checkups remain clear. Sending you the stronest healing energy possible xxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> [
> 
> Oh Beč, i am so sorry to hear that, and I hope that every bit of the lesion has been removed; and all your future checkups remain clear. Sending you the stronest healing energy possible xxxxx


Thank you xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> She is so slim! That bump is beautiful.


She is, I think the only extra weight that she has put on, is mainly fluid, and that should all go, once these little ones are born


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Purple. We are trying to beat the deadline of next Tuesday


Try a pogo stick :shock:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Try a pogo stick :shock:


Ooooohhhh!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks all. It's not the best news, but so far I'm dealing with it! It was a malignant melanoma which they removed. I have to have a second op to make sure it has all been removed and then checks every three months.


Sorry to hear that. Stay strong. Sending you a zillion healing hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Try a pogo stick :shock:


She was going to suggest going on the roughest bush roads, in their 4 wd, but she didn't feel too well. I have reminded them of something that is almost totally guaranteed to do the trick, so the ball is in their court, but the latest she will wait now, is till this coming Tuesday, or Wednesday 😊


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> She was going to suggest going on the roughest bush roads, in their 4 wd, but she didn't feel too well. I have reminded them of something that is almost totally guaranteed to do the trick, so the ball is in their court, but the latest she will wait now, is till this coming Tuesday, or Wednesday 😊


Say no more


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> You need to get a really annoying 2nd alarm and put it on the other side of the room. If you have to get out of bed to turn it off you are less likely to get back in bed. Works for me and DD. Although usually I'm turning off the 2nd alarm before it rings. I have an alarm cat. She is very consistent.


I used to do that when I was working, still do if I need to get up early.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Thanks all. It's not the best news, but so far I'm dealing with it! It was a malignant melanoma which they removed. I have to have a second op to make sure it has all been removed and then checks every three months.


So sorry for your news. Sending you lots of love & positive thoughts. Hugs


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Saxy, GD is the image of her mother, when she was the same age.
> 
> Here are the photos that show off that wonderful belly to its fullest beauty. She has been using "Stretch Mark" cream product, from her "It Works" business; and she has only just begun to get a couple of stretchmarks, now that she is on the downward run. The poor girl is so sick of herself, she has a wonderful husband who does a lot of things around the house, and tells her off when she tries to keep up with the housework.
> 
> She really swallowed a hugely inflated beach ball. 😁😂😅💕💗💞lp


What a beautiful bump!! Hope she doesn't have to wait too long.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. Its still misersble wesather up here. Ive been to the stroke clinic today and there were about 6 new ones and 4 of us older ones. Im sure its to try and use us to give the others confidence. I only kniw I get so tired after a session, I have troubles with my brain working sometimes. Its strange.

DS and DIL are out buying an oven. Apart from that I've got no news. Im going to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh dear, I went to bed hoping that I would sleep for at least 4 hours, I only stayed asleep for 2 hours, and am now wide awake - so the sleeplessness is not affected by sleep apnoea machinery.
> 
> Just thought I would post a photo, or 2, of DD & her beautiful twin belly. I hope this will not offend anyone.


That is a natural and great looking twin tummy...She cant hide it.....You couldnt offend me or no body else on here I would have thought.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We have had a wonderful time together and June unfortunately my camera was not charged so plugged it in and by the time I remembered everybody was leaving the table.


Never mind, as long as it went well and you had a great time without half-killing yourself then that's all I need to know! As I said, I can picture it in my mind anyway!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks all. It's not the best news, but so far I'm dealing with it! It was a malignant melanoma which they removed. I have to have a second op to make sure it has all been removed and then checks every three months.


Ive told you what I think by text....here for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

She's not nearly as large as some I've seen with twins....hope all goes well as she gets closer to the date.



Xiang said:


> Oh dear, I went to bed hoping that I would sleep for at least 4 hours, I only stayed asleep for 2 hours, and am now wide awake - so the sleeplessness is not affected by sleep apnoea machinery.
> 
> Just thought I would post a photo, or 2, of DD & her beautiful twin belly. I hope this will not offend anyone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ! Today at my wonderful sister Binky's was amazing , lots of food , family and fun
> 
> Thanks Binky
> Love you
> ...


Hi Gorgeous!! Glad you had a good time with the family, I bet it was great fun, wish I could have invited myself over, lol!! Sorry to hear Jess has moved on but I guess you will all sort yourselves out in time, just go with Flo!! xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks all. It's not the best news, but so far I'm dealing with it! It was a malignant melanoma which they removed. I have to have a second op to make sure it has all been removed and then checks every three months.


The best news is that it's been caught and removed....diligence from now on will be the key...big hugs and hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. My sleep pasttern is still not right. I cant seem to get over to sleep until 3/3ish and I cant get up on a morning. Its 11 am this morning when I got up. I out the alarm on thn turn it off!!!!
> 
> Its the stroke cliic this afternoon, I honestly dont know why I
> m going back..unless its to help the newer ones.


Well, yes, I'm sure you are helping the newer ones and that in turns builds your confidence? I thought you were really enjoying it? Think you'll be better with going out once you've sorted your sleep out love! Hope you get back to normal very soon! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've never had the space to block anything. If I lay something flat, a cat lays on it. Even wet. Which I wouldn't mind, except they start "digging". :roll: :evil:


Hehehehehehe!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh dear, I went to bed hoping that I would sleep for at least 4 hours, I only stayed asleep for 2 hours, and am now wide awake - so the sleeplessness is not affected by sleep apnoea machinery.
> 
> Just thought I would post a photo, or 2, of DD & her beautiful twin belly. I hope this will not offend anyone.


Oh bless her!!! Still keeping everything crossed!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Saxy, GD is the image of her mother, when she was the same age.
> 
> Here are the photos that show off that wonderful belly to its fullest beauty. She has been using "Stretch Mark" cream product, from her "It Works" business; and she has only just begun to get a couple of stretchmarks, now that she is on the downward run. The poor girl is so sick of herself, she has a wonderful husband who does a lot of things around the house, and tells her off when she tries to keep up with the housework.
> 
> She really swallowed a hugely inflated beach ball. 😁😂😅💕💗💞lp


Haha, I've often wondered what happens to tattoos in that situation! Aren't we mums amazing with what we can accommodate??!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks all. It's not the best news, but so far I'm dealing with it! It was a malignant melanoma which they removed. I have to have a second op to make sure it has all been removed and then checks every three months.


At least you know what you are dealing with now love and the treatment can start to get you fully better. Having said that my heart goes out to you and I want to give you a big hug!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Gorgeous!! Glad you had a good time with the family, I bet it was great fun, wish I could have invited myself over, lol!! Sorry to hear Jess has moved on but I guess you will all sort yourselves out in time, just go with Flo!! xxxxx


If flo goes, can I go with her too? I'm sick of being home already, and my case isnt unpacked. All I want to do here is go to sleep....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. More rain overnight.
> 
> It looks like your girls in the USA had a good Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


We've got warm rain here today, too, but it's supposed to get colder and maybe have a bit of snow overnight. I'd rather have the rain, although I like the snow as long as I don't have to go out in it. The temps are supposed to drop below freezing the next several days. I'll stay in and knit!

Hope you've had a good day with the WI Sewing and the rest of what you've done today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Lifeline, I hope all is going well today. Do let us know as we are all worrying for you.


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh dear, I went to bed hoping that I would sleep for at least 4 hours, I only stayed asleep for 2 hours, and am now wide awake - so the sleeplessness is not affected by sleep apnoea machinery.
> 
> Just thought I would post a photo, or 2, of DD & her beautiful twin belly. I hope this will not offend anyone.


Sorry about your sleeping issues. Would be great if you could go more than 4 hours!

Lovely photos and not at all offended!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Saxy, GD is the image of her mother, when she was the same age.
> 
> Here are the photos that show off that wonderful belly to its fullest beauty. She has been using "Stretch Mark" cream product, from her "It Works" business; and she has only just begun to get a couple of stretchmarks, now that she is on the downward run. The poor girl is so sick of herself, she has a wonderful husband who does a lot of things around the house, and tells her off when she tries to keep up with the housework.
> 
> She really swallowed a hugely inflated beach ball. 😁😂😅💕💗💞lp


Beautiful and she's just got to be terribly uncomfortable. Not long now!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks all. It's not the best news, but so far I'm dealing with it! It was a malignant melanoma which they removed. I have to have a second op to make sure it has all been removed and then checks every three months.


Oh, Rebecca. I'm so sorry to hear that. When will you have the second op? Glad they caught it and now you know, but it's very scary to deal with just the same. Sending you gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hi pam...I think Lifeline is very brave to tell us, it shows we are one family. all here for each other....Im sure she'll get through this....Like you say she must be scared....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hi pam...I think Lifeline is very brave to tell us, it shows we are one family. all here for each other....Im sure she'll get through this....Like you say she must be scared....


Hi Susan, I agree - we're all one family and here for each other - be it good or bad!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Saxy, GD is the image of her mother, when she was the same age.
> 
> Here are the photos that show off that wonderful belly to its fullest beauty. She has been using "Stretch Mark" cream product, from her "It Works" business; and she has only just begun to get a couple of stretchmarks, now that she is on the downward run. The poor girl is so sick of herself, she has a wonderful husband who does a lot of things around the house, and tells her off when she tries to keep up with the housework.
> 
> She really swallowed a hugely inflated beach ball. 😁😂😅💕💗💞lp


That is big. She must be so uncomfortable, poor girl. Not long now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks all. It's not the best news, but so far I'm dealing with it! It was a malignant melanoma which they removed. I have to have a second op to make sure it has all been removed and then checks every three months.


Lifeline I am so sorry. At least it has been removed. We now hope that they got it all in time.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Rebecca. I'm so sorry to hear that. When will you have the second op? Glad they caught it and now you know, but it's very scary to deal with just the same. Sending you gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


At the moment I'm feeling amazingly calm about the whole thing. Last night I was plain scared, maybe it's because now I know what I am dealing with now. I feel pretty confident about the outcome.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> At the moment I'm feeling amazingly calm about the whole thing. Last night I was plain scared, maybe it's because now I know what I am dealing with now. I feel pretty confident about the outcome.


Keep that confidence up it will be a great help and remember we are all here for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Keep that confidence up it will be a great help and remember we are all here for you xxxxxxxx


You are all wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You are all wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And so are you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And so are you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Keep that confidence up it will be a great help and remember we are all here for you xxxxxxxx


I echo what Purple said. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh dear, I went to bed hoping that I would sleep for at least 4 hours, I only stayed asleep for 2 hours, and am now wide awake - so the sleeplessness is not affected by sleep apnoea machinery.
> 
> Just thought I would post a photo, or 2, of DD & her beautiful twin belly. I hope this will not offend anyone.


She is beautiful!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks all. It's not the best news, but so far I'm dealing with it! It was a malignant melanoma which they removed. I have to have a second op to make sure it has all been removed and then checks every three months.


(((()))) you will be in my thoughts and prayers lots of hugs (((((()))))))


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> She is so slim! That bump is beautiful.


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Sunny and bright in Sidcup today and not too cold so going to hit London with Jill! We have been warned off the main shopping thoroughfares as, even last Saturday, it was very very crowded so we may either go and have a wander around the business end of the city or have a boat ride up the Thames. Yesterday was a good day, went to a Christmas craft exhibition with friends from Zumba, going over the Thames on the cable car, very exciting. It was swinging about a bit because of the wind but not scary!
Thinking of you all and wishing you all only good things! Catch you later
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone! Sunny and bright in Sidcup today and not too cold so going to hit London with Jill! We have been warned off the main shopping thoroughfares as, even last Saturday, it was very very crowded so we may either go and have a wander around the business end of the city or have a boat ride up the Thames. Yesterday was a good day, went to a Christmas craft exhibition with friends from Zumba, going over the Thames on the cable car, very exciting. It was swinging about a bit because of the wind but not scary!
> Thinking of you all and wishing you all only good things! Catch you later
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a great day with Jill. Cable car sounds funn, but I'd be scared!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey, although the sun is trying to come out. Going to make my Christmas cake today, think I have all that I need.

Also doing a few more clothes for LMs doll.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. Special hugs to Lifeline xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Those sound like fun times....my brother treated us to a dinner cruise on the Thames and it was gorgeous...first time I've ever eaten pork belly -- I used to work in a Chicago Board of Trade satellite office and would quote prices of pork belly futures, but never ever thought I'd be eating some! I'm now seeing it on menus here in the US...but it's still not a very well known item.



London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone! Sunny and bright in Sidcup today and not too cold so going to hit London with Jill! We have been warned off the main shopping thoroughfares as, even last Saturday, it was very very crowded so we may either go and have a wander around the business end of the city or have a boat ride up the Thames. Yesterday was a good day, went to a Christmas craft exhibition with friends from Zumba, going over the Thames on the cable car, very exciting. It was swinging about a bit because of the wind but not scary!
> Thinking of you all and wishing you all only good things! Catch you later
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls. I missed the morning.Going to have a nice bath then I dont know.....Wake up maybe!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And so are you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I asgrtee...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I mean AGREE xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone! Sunny and bright in Sidcup today and not too cold so going to hit London with Jill! We have been warned off the main shopping thoroughfares as, even last Saturday, it was very very crowded so we may either go and have a wander around the business end of the city or have a boat ride up the Thames. Yesterday was a good day, went to a Christmas craft exhibition with friends from Zumba, going over the Thames on the cable car, very exciting. It was swinging about a bit because of the wind but not scary!
> Thinking of you all and wishing you all only good things! Catch you later
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a great day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, although the sun is trying to come out. Going to make my Christmas cake today, think I have all that I need.
> 
> Also doing a few more clothes for LMs doll.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Special hugs to Lifeline xxx


Thank you. Have fun making your cake, which reminds me I need to feed mine again...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls. I missed the morning.Going to have a nice bath then I dont know.....Wake up maybe!


Take the day as it comes and enjoy it even if you don't do much.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I mean AGREE xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks  xxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been taking advantage of the weather being sunny and warm. I have two loads of laundry out and another in the machine nearly ready to go. We had a family meeting which went nicely in a very grown up fashion :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone! Sunny and bright in Sidcup today and not too cold so going to hit London with Jill! We have been warned off the main shopping thoroughfares as, even last Saturday, it was very very crowded so we may either go and have a wander around the business end of the city or have a boat ride up the Thames. Yesterday was a good day, went to a Christmas craft exhibition with friends from Zumba, going over the Thames on the cable car, very exciting. It was swinging about a bit because of the wind but not scary!
> Thinking of you all and wishing you all only good things! Catch you later
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sounds like a fun day yesterday and another one today!!!! Enjoy!

Woke up to at least an inch of snow this morning and it's still coming down. Very pretty and I don't need to go out so will enjoy it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've been taking advantage of the weather being sunny and warm. I have two loads of laundry out and another in the machine nearly ready to go. We had a family meeting which went nicely in a very grown up fashion :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's great about your family meeting going well!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun day yesterday and another one today!!!! Enjoy!
> 
> Woke up to at least an inch of snow this morning and it's still coming down. Very pretty and I don't need to go out so will enjoy it.


Hi Pam, stay in and keep warm. Mr P is working in the garden in shirt sleeves, digging a very big hole. Perhaps he going to visit Judi!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, stay in and keep warm. Mr P is working in the garden in shirt sleeves, digging a very big hole. Perhaps he going to visit Judi!!!


So glad he's got warm weather for that project! I've got plenty to do indoors so will stay in and fo that! Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all!  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive had a lovely soak in the bath and just put some washing in the tub. DH is watching snooker (paint dry). 

FDo you realise that in 3 weeks time the nights start to put out? more hours of daylight. I believe its 3 mins a day.I;m full of these bits of informstion and its usually wrong!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun day yesterday and another one today!!!! Enjoy!
> 
> Woke up to at least an inch of snow this morning and it's still coming down. Very pretty and I don't need to go out so will enjoy it.


We are supposed to have snow on Monday. :thumbdown:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We are supposed to have snow on Monday. :thumbdown:


It's so pretty, but can cause so many problems!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have just bought two pressies over the net, I'm over the moon. Ive oredered deluxe tea for two at the posh hotel near us, they do a proper gift card and its guarenteed for a year....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had a lovely soak in the bath and just put some washing in the tub. DH is watching snooker (paint dry).
> 
> FDo you realise that in 3 weeks time the nights start to put out? more hours of daylight. I believe its 3 mins a day.I;m full of these bits of informstion and its usually wrong!


That's great news about the days getting lomger. We are watching paint dry too. Xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had a lovely soak in the bath and just put some washing in the tub. DH is watching snooker (paint dry).
> 
> FDo you realise that in 3 weeks time the nights start to put out? more hours of daylight. I believe its 3 mins a day.I;m full of these bits of informstion and its usually wrong!


Sounds good whether it's right or wrong!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We are supposed to have snow on Monday. :thumbdown:


Oh no! Hope you are wrong there :thumbdown:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's great news about the days getting lomger. We are watching paint dry too. Xxx


Fortunately no one here is interested in watching paint dry, if it was golf on the other hand...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun day yesterday and another one today!!!! Enjoy!
> 
> Woke up to at least an inch of snow this morning and it's still coming down. Very pretty and I don't need to go out so will enjoy it.


I'm glad you can stay in and enjoy the snow in the warmth :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm glad you can stay in and enjoy the snow in the warmth :thumbup:


Me, too. It's stopped snowing and the sun is shining now. It's pretty windy out so still feels really cold outside. Definitely a day to stay indoors. Fun weather! I'll try to find something good to watch on TV (not paint drying) and get some Christmas knitting done.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Fortunately no one here is interested in watching paint dry, if it was golf on the other hand...


That's like watching paint dry outdoors :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's like watching paint dry outdoors :lol:


It sure is, but with the wind we're having today it wouldn't take long to dry!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's like watching paint dry outdoors :lol:


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I mean AGREE xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


So do I?...... Lots of love Lifeline xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> That's like watching paint dry outdoors :lol:


Hi,I so agree, !I would rather watch Snooker than Golf. It's so slow watching men in funny trousers pushing little carts about. Don't tell my DH I just put this!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi,I so agree, !I would rather watch Snooker than Golf. It's so slow watching men in funny trousers pushing little carts about. Don't tell my DH I just put this!


Hehehe when I wrote that original message about the golf I checked DH WASN'T (whoops caps!!!)looking at what I posted!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hehehe when I wrote that original message about the golf I checked DH WASN'T (whoops caps!!!)looking at what I posted!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've come to bed. Last of the summer wine is coming on.....

Our TV started to click every 3/4/5 seconds, it did before we ent away. DH says it's the recorder and we need a new one. He was watching snooker this afternoon and it's driven me daft...isn't it marvellous how these things can be heard through wearing hearing aids? He wouldn't be without one now.

He bought himself a phone in USA. We've brought it home and it needs unlocking, he's given it to a shop to try...why can't he just do something without the hassle. Bless him. I'll bless him.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi,I so agree, !I would rather watch Snooker than Golf. It's so slow watching men in funny trousers pushing little carts about. Don't tell my DH I just put this!


It's just so slow watching any man in funny trousers.....now give me a hunk about 26 and it's a different matter...I like to see a nice worked out body, white teeth, nice hair, beautiful voice, hahaha...nope I'll stick with the one I've got, because...I've got no other choice hahaha


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's just so slow watching any man in funny trousers.....now give me a hunk about 26 and it's a different matter...I like to see a nice worked out body, white teeth, nice hair, beautiful voice, hahaha...nope I'll stick with the one I've got, because...I've got no other choice hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

> lifeline wrote:
> She is so slim! That bump is beautiful.
> 
> binkbrice wrote
> That's what I was thinking!


Hello girls, thank you for your comments, I will let her know. DD is fortunate to have wonderful genetics, I was the same as her with my first 3 pregnancies (while still younger than 30), she was the same with her first 2 pregnancies, except for build up of fluid - but that all left her.

I check on her every day now, especially if we are going out of town, and if she is ok then we will go ahead with our plans, otherwise we do what is needed for her and our plans will wait, unless of course it is difficult to get appoinot mens 😐


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone! Sunny and bright in Sidcup today and not too cold so going to hit London with Jill! We have been warned off the main shopping thoroughfares as, even last Saturday, it was very very crowded so we may either go and have a wander around the business end of the city or have a boat ride up the Thames. Yesterday was a good day, went to a Christmas craft exhibition with friends from Zumba, going over the Thames on the cable car, very exciting. It was swinging about a bit because of the wind but not scary!
> Thinking of you all and wishing you all only good things! Catch you later
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That sounds like an excellent outing! There is nothing equivalent to that, anywhere near me, but we have got some excellent gorges to go wandering through, we just take a picnic lunch. 😊😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you. Have fun making your cake, which reminds me I need to feed mine again...


What do you mean, feed yours again - is this something like ginger beer, or am I on totally the wrong track? I don't know of a cake mix that has to be fed!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've been taking advantage of the weather being sunny and warm. I have two loads of laundry out and another in the machine nearly ready to go. We had a family meeting which went nicely in a very grown up fashion :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I hope you are using some sunscreen, we don't want anymore nasties happening to you! xxxxxxxzz


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, stay in and keep warm. Mr P is working in the garden in shirt sleeves, digging a very big hole. Perhaps he going to visit Judi!!!


I will keep a lookout for him, then offer a very large drink of water, a shower & a rest in the air conditioning; before allowing him to head home. 😆😅


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's like watching paint dry outdoors :lol:


😂😅😂😅


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I will keep a lookout for him, then offer a very large drink of water, a shower & a rest in the air conditioning; before allowing him to head home. 😆😅


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What do you mean, feed yours again - is this something like ginger beer, or am I on totally the wrong track? I don't know of a cake mix that has to be fed!


When the cake (rich fruit) every now and again I turn it upside down and pour a cap full of rum over the base, makes it really delicious :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I hope you are using some sunscreen, we don't want anymore nasties happening to you! xxxxxxxzz


Not that warm that I would be uncovered, but do need 15mins of sunlight each day for vit.D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I will keep a lookout for him, then offer a very large drink of water, a shower & a rest in the air conditioning; before allowing him to head home. 😆😅


 ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a great day with Jill. Cable car sounds funn, but I'd be scared!


It's not like a ski lift, it has very securely closing doors, I felt very safe and now you've said that, I'm going to have to get you on it!!
Finished up going to Richmond with Jill today, no boats until next April!! It was such a mild and sunny day and we had lunch at the Slug & Lettuce on the riverside! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's not like a ski lift, it has very securely closing doors, I felt very safe and now you've said that, I'm going to have to get you on it!!
> Finished up going to Richmond with Jill today, no boats until next April!! It was such a mild and sunny day and we had lunch at the Slug & Lettuce on the riverside! xxxx


Did you have dessert? Sounds like a lovely day xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I will keep a lookout for him, then offer a very large drink of water, a shower & a rest in the air conditioning; before allowing him to head home. 😆😅


Thank you. He eventually stopped as the sun went down. Don't think he'll be doing much digging tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. He eventually stopped as the sun went down. Don't think he'll be doing much digging tomorrow. Xx


He's probably really sore tonight! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Did you have dessert? Sounds like a lovely day xxxx


I agree, it sounds like a really lovely day. Our temps started out at 33F this morning and dropped to 26F during the day. It was quite windy most of the day, but it seems to have tapered off a bit now. Thank goodness!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone! Sunny and bright in Sidcup today and not too cold so going to hit London with Jill! We have been warned off the main shopping thoroughfares as, even last Saturday, it was very very crowded so we may either go and have a wander around the business end of the city or have a boat ride up the Thames. Yesterday was a good day, went to a Christmas craft exhibition with friends from Zumba, going over the Thames on the cable car, very exciting. It was swinging about a bit because of the wind but not scary!
> Thinking of you all and wishing you all only good things! Catch you later
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sounds like my kind of day I hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun day yesterday and another one today!!!! Enjoy!
> 
> Woke up to at least an inch of snow this morning and it's still coming down. Very pretty and I don't need to go out so will enjoy it.


I love to watch it snow, that's why I get disappointed when it all falls at night :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have just bought two pressies over the net, I'm over the moon. Ive oredered deluxe tea for two at the posh hotel near us, they do a proper gift card and its guarenteed for a year....


That sounds great, I did a lot of net shopping yesterday can't be bothered with the shops that much anymore and I used to love to go shopping :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Fortunately no one here is interested in watching paint dry, if it was golf on the other hand...


Ok first what is snooker?
Second golf has to be worse... :shock: sorry


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What do you mean, feed yours again - is this something like ginger beer, or am I on totally the wrong track? I don't know of a cake mix that has to be fed!


I think she meant give it a drink.....hic....I think!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> When the cake (rich fruit) every now and again I turn it upside down and pour a cap full of rum over the base, makes it really delicious :thumbup:


I thought I was right that sounds really good!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am so tired today we went to my parents house to celebrate great nieces birthday it was really nice, then went and got buttons for the two sweaters plan to finish them tomorrow so I can deliver them Monday while I am out for a dentist appt., we also are planning on putting up our Christmas tree tomorrow normally would have done this Friday but Ds found a snake in the tree box so no go had to get a new one!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love to watch it snow, that's why I get disappointed when it all falls at night :-D


I can understand that. It's 23F here now. Brrrrrr.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok first what is snooker?
> Second golf has to be worse... :shock: sorry


I think snooker and golf are level pegging on boring scale!

Snooker is a game? That involves lots of coloured balls on a green table with pockets. Men full of alcohol try and knock the balls into the pockets with long pointy sticks!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I think snooker and golf are level pegging on boring scale!
> 
> Snooker is a game? That involves lots of coloured balls on a green table with pockets. Men full of alcohol try and knock the balls into the pockets with long pointy sticks!!!


Wonder if anyone has tried knitting with snooker cues?
ps love you description of snooker xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a misty Surrey. Still in bed haaving a cup of coffee.
l made LMs doll a party dress last night.
we are going yo have a lazy say today. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Wonder if anyone has tried knitting with snooker cues?
> ps love you description of snooker xx


Thanks, how else would you describe it :XD: 
Hmmm,now knitting with snooker cues...that would be a better use of them!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Still in bed haaving a cup of coffee.
> l made LMs doll a party dress last night.
> we are going yo have a lazy say today. Xx


Enjoy the lazy day. Any chance of seeing the party dress?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Enjoy the lazy day. Any chance of seeing the party dress?


I'll post some photos later when I have sewn it up. How are you? Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its another dull morning and 7degrees...Does anyone know where the degree sign is on this computore laptop. I might get some washing dried today (paint) and go out for food shopping (paint again). I got up with the alarm today at 10am.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its another dull morning and 7degrees...Does anyone know where the degree sign is on this computore laptop. I might get some washing dried today (paint) and go out for food shopping (paint again). I got up with the alarm today at 10am.....


You've done bettr than me, I'm still in bed xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I think snooker and golf are level pegging on boring scale!
> 
> Snooker is a game? That involves lots of coloured balls on a green table with pockets. Men full of alcohol try and knock the balls into the pockets with long pointy sticks!!!


I couldnt have put it better myself!!!! :-( hahaha

and golf is a game where men and women have a stick with a bump on the end and hit a ball with it. :-o


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm only just up and having breakfast or is it nearly lunch. Anyway I have some early starts coming up this week so thought I'd make the most of a lie in.

Might have a wander down to the shops as I have some gifts to buy for the coven for Tuesday.

Hope everyone is having a good week. xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks, how else would you describe it :XD:
> Hmmm,now knitting with snooker cues...that would be a better use of them!!! :mrgreen:


I should have taken a photo of the window display at the LYS yesterday --- the knitting needles were as big as pool (snooker) cues and the knitting on the needles was nearly as big as a flag and the ball of yarn was the size of a beach ball---looked very nice. Maybe I'll take a photo the next time I'm back there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's a chilly 22F here this morning. This afternoon I'm going to meet up with the KP ladies I met with a couple of weeks ago. Had to miss last week because of our tree cutting fun. Looking forwardto sseeing them again.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's not like a ski lift, it has very securely closing doors, I felt very safe and now you've said that, I'm going to have to get you on it!!
> Finished up going to Richmond with Jill today, no boats until next April!! It was such a mild and sunny day and we had lunch at the Slug & Lettuce on the riverside! xxxx


It sounds fun, and, if she was with you, Purple wouldn't be scared.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I should have taken a photo of the window display at the LYS yesterday --- the knitting needles were as big as pool (snooker) cues and the knitting on the needles was nearly as big as a flag and the ball of yarn was the size of a beach ball---looked very nice. Maybe I'll take a photo the next time I'm back there.


That would be fun to see!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. He eventually stopped as the sun went down. Don't think he'll be doing much digging tomorrow. Xx


I hope he doesn't ache too much. If that were my DH he'd probably ache like mad and postpone the rest of the job indefinitely. He has more WIPs than I do.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds great, I did a lot of net shopping yesterday can't be bothered with the shops that much anymore and I used to love to go shopping :roll:


I bought quite a lot online yesterday. Things I had planned to order and waited to see how much cheaper it would be this weekend. I saved quite a lot of money. Christmas presents, a coat, celery seed tablets (yes, even they were reduced 20%), blouse and bras. No yarn!

I'll do some more today - last chance.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think she meant give it a drink.....hic....I think!


Quite right too. Christmas cake should be boozy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Still in bed haaving a cup of coffee.
> l made LMs doll a party dress last night.
> we are going yo have a lazy say today. Xx


Don't you love lazy days and coffee in bed...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks, how else would you describe it :XD:
> Hmmm,now knitting with snooker cues...that would be a better use of them!!! :mrgreen:


wash the chalk off first.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its another dull morning and 7degrees...Does anyone know where the degree sign is on this computore laptop. I might get some washing dried today (paint) and go out for food shopping (paint again). I got up with the alarm today at 10am.....


There is no automatic degree sign on any computer. You need to press Alt to get more choices.
Once again I slept to 11.30. I dread to work out how much time I have wasted with all this sleep. And going to bed earlier is not a choice with DH around!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hope he doesn't ache too much. If that were my DH he'd probably ache like mad and postpone the rest of the job indefinitely. He has more WIPs than I do.


That sounds so much like Mr Ric!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds so much like Mr Ric!


isn't it frustrating!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> isn't it frustrating!


Incredibly! He's got way too many projects going on!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I should have taken a photo of the window display at the LYS yesterday --- the knitting needles were as big as pool (snooker) cues and the knitting on the needles was nearly as big as a flag and the ball of yarn was the size of a beach ball---looked very nice. Maybe I'll take a photo the next time I'm back there.


It would be fun to see.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its another dull morning and 7degrees...Does anyone know where the degree sign is on this computore laptop. I might get some washing dried today (paint) and go out for food shopping (paint again). I got up with the alarm today at 10am.....


I use the apostrophe.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Pam have a great meet up.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Did you have dessert? Sounds like a lovely day xxxx


Yes, I had half a bottle of rose for dessert! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I should have taken a photo of the window display at the LYS yesterday --- the knitting needles were as big as pool (snooker) cues and the knitting on the needles was nearly as big as a flag and the ball of yarn was the size of a beach ball---looked very nice. Maybe I'll take a photo the next time I'm back there.


Would love to see that!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It sounds fun, and, if she was with you, Purple wouldn't be scared.


No, I would hold on to her like grim death!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. We went food shopping for some excitement in our lives and I bought 2 Christmas pressies. Now DH is watching paint dry again....Have you ever really listened to these commentators speak/ What a load of balony they talk about/

Had coffee with Margaret which lasted well over an hour.Its the firstr time Ive seen her since I got back from holiday and she only lives down the end of our garden.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, that's me all caught up! We had Jake & Liv here overnight so last night, we watched Polar Express and Skyped with DS & co. They love their new house but they have a whistling window when the wind blows and the oven doesn't work! This morning, we had waffles for breakfast, yum, and then we got the Wii out. We've been playing air hockey, tank shooting, cow racing and goodness knows what else! Then we took them for lunch at the supermarket, where they virtually did our shopping for us. The only thing they didn't do was pay for it!! Reluctantly taken them home now so it's feet up and knitting time!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, that's me all caught up! We had Jake & Liv here overnight so last night, we watched Polar Express and Skyped with DS & co. They love their new house but they have a whistling window when the wind blows and the oven doesn't work! This morning, we had waffles for breakfast, yum, and then we got the Wii out. We've been playing air hockey, tank shooting, cow racing and goodness knows what else! Then we took them for lunch at the supermarket, where they virtually did our shopping for us. The only thing they didn't do was pay for it!! Reluctantly taken them home now so it's feet up and knitting time!!! xxxxxxx


Sounds like a really fun time with your DGKs. Sorry they had to go back home! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im going to ask another woman at s and b (our leader) (paint drying again), if she'll knit the 2 sleeves to this womans aran for me. Its really worrying me and Im convinced that is what is stopping me knitting. Im really depressed about it, its worried me for weeks now. My arm could do with an injection in the shoulder so it DOES hurt a bit but I'm so sick of it, theres no joy to it.. I feel I'm letting her down, but its got me ill.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im going to ask another woman at s and b (our leader) (paint drying again), if she'll knit the 2 sleeves to this womans aran for me. Its really worrying me and Im convinced that is what is stopping me knitting. Im really depressed about it, its worried me for weeks now. My arm could do with an injection in the shoulder so it DOES hurt a bit but I'm so sick of it, theres no joy to it.. I feel I'm letting her down, but its got me ill.


Learning our limitations is one of life's hardest lessons. Give in and ask the other lady to help. I read about June's lovely day with her grands and thought 'I couldn't do all that ATM - maybe ever' but I do what I can and love it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Learning our limitations is one of life's hardest lessons. Give in and ask the other lady to help. I read about June's lovely day with her grands and thought 'I couldn't do all that ATM - maybe ever' but I do what I can and love it.


Lordy hun, I always feel you do much more than me and I _know_ I could not have done the two trips to Florida Susan has done this year so we all have our limits. I agree, let the sleeves go to someone else, if they will do it, you've done most of it and you didn't want to do it in the first place!! We all need to learn to say "Enough"!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im going to ask another woman at s and b (our leader) (paint drying again), if she'll knit the 2 sleeves to this womans aran for me. Its really worrying me and Im convinced that is what is stopping me knitting. Im really depressed about it, its worried me for weeks now. My arm could do with an injection in the shoulder so it DOES hurt a bit but I'm so sick of it, theres no joy to it.. I feel I'm letting her down, but its got me ill.


So glad you are going to move it to someone else. Knitting is meant to be a pleasure not a burden hanging around your neck for months on end!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hope he doesn't ache too much. If that were my DH he'd probably ache like mad and postpone the rest of the job indefinitely. He has more WIPs than I do.


He's bee out there again today, digging more holes and moving plants, but he stopped a bit earlier today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I had half a bottle of rose for dessert! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


So no eton mess then. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He's bee out there again today, digging more holes and moving plants, but he stopped a bit earlier today.


Is there any mole in his ancestry?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> So glad you are going to move it to someone else. Knitting is meant to be a pleasure not a burden hanging around your neck for months on end!!!


I feel it has been a burdon. Im into knitting dmall things now. Ive not finished any wip this year apart from 2 school jumpers....Some of them only want buttons on. I feel guilty doing them when I shopuld be doing this Aran...I know DH doesnt like the idea, he doesnt like anyone giving in, well...tough.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, I would hold on to her like grim death!!!


Poor Londy had her hand squeezed everytime our plane came into land when we were on holiday x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Paintdrying again here YAWN!

Susan, i agree with ghe others you must learn to say know to knitting requests. Its supposed to be fun xxxxxxSebding uou a huge hug ((((()))))


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Is there any mole in his ancestry?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I dont think so, but dont mention moles. They have dug allround DSILs, he,s really cross with them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY ST ANDREWS DAY


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Paintdrying again here YAWN!
> 
> Susan, i agree with ghe others you must learn to say know to knitting requests. Its supposed to be fun xxxxxxSebding uou a huge hug ((((()))))


Thankyou all for your support, I only hope this woman agrees. I should have said no.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He's bee out there again today, digging more holes and moving plants, but he stopped a bit earlier today.


wise and wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I feel it has been a burdon. Im into knitting dmall things now. Ive not finished any wip this year apart from 2 school jumpers....Some of them only want buttons on. I feel guilty doing them when I shopuld be doing this Aran...I know DH doesnt like the idea, he doesnt like anyone giving in, well...tough.....


Maybe he should try it himself sometime!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY ST ANDREWS DAY


So it is! I forgot. Sorry Nanabanana and Sophie's Mum if you are looking in.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou all for your support, I only hope this woman agrees. I should have said no.


If she doesn't, send it down here to me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been buying again. I ordered TWO maxi dresses suitable for evening wear, as I couldn't choose between them. I'll try them on and return one.25% off sale prices. I'm enjoying myself! One looks to be cobalt blue, the other midnight. The midnight has its own bolero, but is velvet.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Poor Londy had her hand squeezed everytime our plane came into land when we were on holiday x


You're welcome!!! :lol: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've been buying again. I ordered TWO maxi dresses suitable for evening wear, as I couldn't choose between them. I'll try them on and return one.25% off sale prices. I'm enjoying myself! One looks to be cobalt blue, the other midnight. The midnight has its own bolero, but is velvet.


Yummy!!! x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lordy hun, I always feel you do much more than me and I _know_ I could not have done the two trips to Florida Susan has done this year so we all have our limits. I agree, let the sleeves go to someone else, if they will do it, you've done most of it and you didn't want to do it in the first place!! We all need to learn to say "Enough"!!!!


I completely agree with Londy on all of this. Life's too short!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Is there any mole in his ancestry?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've been buying again. I ordered TWO maxi dresses suitable for evening wear, as I couldn't choose between them. I'll try them on and return one.25% off sale prices. I'm enjoying myself! One looks to be cobalt blue, the other midnight. The midnight has its own bolero, but is velvet.


Well done! Pictures, please, when you decide.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have just been trawling all the 'afternoon tea' ads on Google as Sam is 45 on 18th December and I want to surprise her. Found one on the top deck of a 1960s double decker bus that drives round central London while you eat and drink!!! Only downside - no loo!!!! If anyone has any better ideas, let me know?¬! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just been trawling all the 'afternoon tea' ads on Google as Sam is 45 on 18th December and I want to surprise her. Found one on the top deck of a 1960s double decker bus that drives round central London while you eat and drink!!! Only downside - no loo!!!! If anyone has any better ideas, let me know?¬! xxx


I love the look of that bus trip. Is the lack of loo a big problem?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I love the look of that bus trip. Is the lack of loo a big problem?


I don't think so, not for me anyway!! DH has also pointed out that if it's a wet day the windows will mist up and we won't see anything! I replied that as long as I could see my cakes, I'm not bothered!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't think so, not for me anyway!! DH has also pointed out that if it's a wet day the windows will mist up and we won't see anything! I replied that as long as I could see my cakes, I'm not bothered!!!


Sounds like fun to me. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's what I've been making for LMs doll. Trousers and party dress. Think I've already posted the jumper and furry top.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's what I've been making for LMs doll. Trousers and party dress. Think I've already posted the jumper and furry top.


That's gorgeous!!!! You clever girl!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's gorgeous!!!! You clever girl!!! xxx


Thank you very much xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like fun to me. Xxx


Me, too!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's what I've been making for LMs doll. Trousers and party dress. Think I've already posted the jumper and furry top.


Those are great! You are so clever!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I think snooker and golf are level pegging on boring scale!
> 
> Snooker is a game? That involves lots of coloured balls on a green table with pockets. Men full of alcohol try and knock the balls into the pockets with long pointy sticks!!!


Oh we call that pool and yes that would be boring to watch.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Wonder if anyone has tried knitting with snooker cues?
> ps love you description of snooker xx


Extreme knitting! :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I should have taken a photo of the window display at the LYS yesterday --- the knitting needles were as big as pool (snooker) cues and the knitting on the needles was nearly as big as a flag and the ball of yarn was the size of a beach ball---looked very nice. Maybe I'll take a photo the next time I'm back there.


That sounds impressive. :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's what I've been making for LMs doll. Trousers and party dress. Think I've already posted the jumper and furry top.


That is so cute!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Here are the sweaters, Gs I totally understand about something taking the fun out of knitting I feel such a weight lifted now that these are done I just hope the lady wanting them likes them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are the sweaters, Gs I totally understand about something taking the fun out of knitting I feel such a weight lifted now that these are done I just hope the lady wanting them likes them.


Oh, I really like both of those!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are the sweaters, Gs I totally understand about something taking the fun out of knitting I feel such a weight lifted now that these are done I just hope the lady wanting them likes them.


Gorgeous job sis. 

Hello all , just popping in for a minute

Lifeline , i hope you feel the love coming off of the screen from all of us  
Healing thoughts from all those combined sent to you , you cant go wrong there .
Love ya .

XOXO 
GSusan , i know what you are going through ... i swear sometimes it is like we are perfectly in tune with each other . I have been so .. i dont even know a word for it , but i havent wanted to knit , crochet or quilt .... nothing. 
But i know that i love doing it when i do it just at my own pace and because i want to ... 
No more orders for me for now.
............ after i finish dd1's hat lol !!

Anyway , i love you and i hope you find your joy in it again soon


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its a very dark day today. weatherwise. S and B today....Alison My cleaning lady, comes today. and maybe we'll get a bit of decorum in this house. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

they are cute


PurpleFi said:


> Here's what I've been making for LMs doll. Trousers and party dress. Think I've already posted the jumper and furry top.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are the sweaters, Gs I totally understand about something taking the fun out of knitting I feel such a weight lifted now that these are done I just hope the lady wanting them likes them.


these are nice. I like the pattern.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank yu all for supporting me. It only sounds a silly thing, but it has been making me worry. I cant help it. /now Im adamanty I'm passing it on.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> It's just so slow watching any man in funny trousers.....now give me a hunk about 26 and it's a different matter...I like to see a nice worked out body, white teeth, nice hair, beautiful voice, hahaha...nope I'll stick with the one I've got, because...I've got no other choice hahaha


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> It's just so slow watching any man in funny trousers.....now give me a hunk about 26 and it's a different matter...I like to see a nice worked out body, white teeth, nice hair, beautiful voice, hahaha...nope I'll stick with the one I've got, because...I've got no other choice hahaha


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A quick chilly good morning. WI knitting here this morning and then on school pick up.
Wil catch up later. Love you alll xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh we call that pool and yes that would be boring to watch.


It is similar to pool but played on a bigger table and no numbers on the balls, you have to put the colours down in a certain order!We have pool in some pubs over here but snooker is like...big business in the sport world, like golf...yawn.....zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are the sweaters, Gs I totally understand about something taking the fun out of knitting I feel such a weight lifted now that these are done I just hope the lady wanting them likes them.


Very sweet and beautiful knitting! If the lady doesn't want them, there will be plenty that do!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good chilly morning all and Happy December to you all!! I am off to Zumba shortly and then I need to sort out some Euros to take to Venice next week - oh and also some NZ $ for my lot over there for Christmas!! Back later, love you all lots and lots xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am ET and 3'C (37'F) It was 11'C (51'F) on Sunday so I spent the time outside. I put my summer tires in the back shed and pulled some of the mouse damaged stuff out. That included some of DD's yarn. She didn't have it in tubs and the mice shredded some of it. The rest got washed and dryed in the machines as it was all acrylic. She only lost one ball completely. Unfortunately it was a colour that she really liked. The warfarin has been doing it's job. I found several dead mice. And I put out traps loaded with peanut butter as I want to get an idea of how many mice I have left in there.
Sunday was also the Santa Claus parade in Mississauga. Mayor Hazel McAllion, 93 years young, marched the 2 KM (1.2 miles) length of the parade. Most mayors ride in cars in a parade but not Hurricane Hazel. Puts our Santa Claus parade that was held on Saturday to shame. 
I didn't get much knitting done. I tinked as much as I knit. DD says the pattern doesn't look as good as the picture. Oh well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It is similar to pool but played on a bigger table and no numbers on the balls, you have to put the colours down in a certain order!We have pool in some pubs over here but snooker is like...big business in the sport world, like golf...yawn.....zzzzzzzzzzz


I've played snooker during my college days. I always needed someone to tell me which ball to go after. :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are the sweaters, Gs I totally understand about something taking the fun out of knitting I feel such a weight lifted now that these are done I just hope the lady wanting them likes them.


Those are beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's what I've been making for LMs doll. Trousers and party dress. Think I've already posted the jumper and furry top.


LMs doll will be well dressed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've been buying again. I ordered TWO maxi dresses suitable for evening wear, as I couldn't choose between them. I'll try them on and return one.25% off sale prices. I'm enjoying myself! One looks to be cobalt blue, the other midnight. The midnight has its own bolero, but is velvet.


Happy shopping! I hope one of the dresses, or both, meets your expectations.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Paintdrying again here YAWN!
> 
> Susan, i agree with ghe others you must learn to say know to knitting requests. Its supposed to be fun xxxxxxSebding uou a huge hug ((((()))))


I agree. I'm beginning to enjoy tinking almost as much as knitting. I'm just frustrated that a problem causes the tinking. I should learn to knit backwards. :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Poor Londy had her hand squeezed everytime our plane came into land when we were on holiday x


The only airport where I didn't like the landings was Toronto airport. The runways are so rough. Probably from all the frost heaving the pavement.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I feel it has been a burdon. Im into knitting dmall things now. Ive not finished any wip this year apart from 2 school jumpers....Some of them only want buttons on. I feel guilty doing them when I shopuld be doing this Aran...I know DH doesnt like the idea, he doesnt like anyone giving in, well...tough.....


Tell him to learn how to knit, then he could finish the sleeves.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, that's me all caught up! We had Jake & Liv here overnight so last night, we watched Polar Express and Skyped with DS & co. They love their new house but they have a whistling window when the wind blows and the oven doesn't work! This morning, we had waffles for breakfast, yum, and then we got the Wii out. We've been playing air hockey, tank shooting, cow racing and goodness knows what else! Then we took them for lunch at the supermarket, where they virtually did our shopping for us. The only thing they didn't do was pay for it!! Reluctantly taken them home now so it's feet up and knitting time!!! xxxxxxx


That sounds like you had a lot of fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late and I haven't caught up.
I'll try later.
I'm taking some WIPs to work. I need to sew on buttons. Hopefully I can do that at lunch.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am ET and 3'C (37'F) It was 11'C (51'F) on Sunday so I spent the time outside. I put my summer tires in the back shed and pulled some of the mouse damaged stuff out. That included some of DD's yarn. She didn't have it in tubs and the mice shredded some of it. The rest got washed and dryed in the machines as it was all acrylic. She only lost one ball completely. Unfortunately it was a colour that she really liked. The warfarin has been doing it's job. I found several dead mice. And I put out traps loaded with peanut butter as I want to get an idea of how many mice I have left in there.
> Sunday was also the Santa Claus parade in Mississauga. Mayor Hazel McAllion, 93 years young, marched the 2 KM (1.2 miles) length of the parade. Most mayors ride in cars in a parade but not Hurricane Hazel. Puts our Santa Claus parade that was held on Saturday to shame.
> I didn't get much knitting done. I tinked as much as I knit. DD says the pattern doesn't look as good as the picture. Oh well.


Go Hazel!!! Just Googled her, she looks like my late mum!! What an extraordinary woman she is!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all.
I have sent a picture of the advent calendar I have made my grandson, my first patchwork. His brother & cousin are using the ones I made their mummy's. Thanks to Londy for doing my numbers.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all.
I have sent a picture of the advent calendar I have made my grandson, my first patchwork. His brother & cousin are using the ones I made their mummy's. Thanks to Londy for doing my numbers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all.
> I have sent a picture of the advent calendar I have made my grandson, my first patchwork. His brother & cousin are using the ones I made their mummy's. Thanks to Londy for doing my numbers.


Very nice --- maybe a project for me to do next year.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's what I've been making for LMs doll. Trousers and party dress. Think I've already posted the jumper and furry top.


cute, cute, cute!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh we call that pool and yes that would be boring to watch.


They are not quite the same. Snooker has a much bigger table, different coloured balls, and harder rules.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all.
> I have sent a picture of the advent calendar I have made my grandson, my first patchwork. His brother & cousin are using the ones I made their mummy's. Thanks to Londy for doing my numbers.


That's come out really well! Good job!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are the sweaters, Gs I totally understand about something taking the fun out of knitting I feel such a weight lifted now that these are done I just hope the lady wanting them likes them.


I am quite sure she will love them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It is similar to pool but played on a bigger table and no numbers on the balls, you have to put the colours down in a certain order!We have pool in some pubs over here but snooker is like...big business in the sport world, like golf...yawn.....zzzzzzzzzzz


you put it so much better than I did.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all.
> I have sent a picture of the advent calendar I have made my grandson, my first patchwork. His brother & cousin are using the ones I made their mummy's. Thanks to Londy for doing my numbers.


Very nice work, very neat. OMG I sound like my needlework teacher, except that she always said I was anything but neat.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> you put it so much better than I did.


Hi Saxy my love!! When I was growing up, we all lived with my grandparents who had a huge 'best' room and they had a half size billiard table in there as well as a piano, three-piece-suite and several china cabinets! We learned to play billiards at a very early age, my granddad was a cabinet maker and made us scaled-down cues and we had a little stool to stand on!! We got quite good but in spite of his efforts, neither my sister nor I ever mastered the piano, although I now have a degree in three-piece-suite, hehehehehe!! :XD: :XD: :XD: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Saxy my love!! When I was growing up, we all lived with my grandparents who had a huge 'best' room and they had a half size billiard table in there as well as a piano, three-piece-suite and several china cabinets! We learned to play billiards at a very early age, my granddad was a cabinet maker and made us scaled-down cues and we had a little stool to stand on!! We got quite good but in spite of his efforts, neither my sister nor I ever mastered the piano, although I now have a degree in three-piece-suite, hehehehehe!! :XD: :XD: :XD: xxxx


Good afternoon lovely lady. That's a wish, not a comment. It's cold, cold, cold here. I never mastered the piano either. Between Alan and I we can do practically anything we set our minds to, except make music.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I,m cooking tea so Im intermittant. Ive been to s and b and finished a project. All stitched up and done. Ive got another couple of little projects to finish then if I get rid of this aran I'll be happy to start something else, easy to take away for Christmas.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all.
> I have sent a picture of the advent calendar I have made my grandson, my first patchwork. His brother & cousin are using the ones I made their mummy's. Thanks to Londy for doing my numbers.


very good chrissy. Well done.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I,m cooking tea so Im intermittant. Ive been to s and b and finished a project. All stitched up and done. Ive got another couple of little projects to finish then if I get rid of this aran I'll be happy to start something else, easy to take away for Christmas.


Was the lady at s and b who you hoped would finish it for you? Well don on finishing the other projects. I'm making several little christmas toys ATM - all at once.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Was the lady at s and b who you hoped would finish it for you? Well don on finishing the other projects. I'm making several little christmas toys ATM - all at once.


No neither of them were there...But Ive made my mind up now. I only hope Ann will finish it


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all.
> I have sent a picture of the advent calendar I have made my grandson, my first patchwork. His brother & cousin are using the ones I made their mummy's. Thanks to Londy for doing my numbers.


That is an adorable advent calendar :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> They are not quite the same. Snooker has a much bigger table, different coloured balls, and harder rules.


I would never get on with it then I don't even understand pool.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I,m cooking tea so Im intermittant. Ive been to s and b and finished a project. All stitched up and done. Ive got another couple of little projects to finish then if I get rid of this aran I'll be happy to start something else, easy to take away for Christmas.


Did you ask your S & B leader about finishing the Aran?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No neither of them were there...But Ive made my mind up now. I only hope Ann will finish it


Oops,  I should have read on a bit!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you ask your S & B leader about finishing the Aran?


She was at a funeral, but I will phone her tonight......The caretaker had changed our tables round so I stirred it hahahaha..I put it to the vote for having the same as normal again..They all backed me...He said Ann our leader asked. I said take no notice, Im 2nd in command and shes not here......Theres no bosses you know hahahahits all fun...Ann holds the money thats all.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I really need to get moving I have a dentist appt. to get my tooth fixed...only because I couldn't remember what time it was and called them well they didn't have me down....so I need to get a shower...

have a great rest of your day,afternoon,night wherever you are in your day!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> She was at a funeral, but I will phone her tonight......The caretaker had changed our tables round so I stirred it hahahaha..I put it to the vote for having the same as normal again..They all backed me...He said Ann our leader asked. I said take no notice, Im 2nd in command and shes not here......Theres no bosses you know hahahahits all fun...Ann holds the money thats all.


I haven't called you this for a long time, but...Grumpybuttocks!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I haven't called you this for a long time, but...Grumpybuttocks!


ok ok ok ok hshahsahahahahashasa... Theres a reason why I'm grumpy and you arent....and we all know why dont we? hahaha some of us are luckier than others,,,,


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I biught a little book of knitted scarves from wal-mart, and can I heck find it....Probably in Florida somewhere. maybe even still in Wal-mart. Ive lost a hair slide too.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

When did Purley say she was coming home to Ocala? Im getting a bit concerned now. Has anyone heard from Jynx?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The only airport where I didn't like the landings was Toronto airport. The runways are so rough. Probably from all the frost heaving the pavement.


Hmmmm. I didn't notice that. I guess I was just glad to be on the ground and excited to finally be seeing the three of you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all.
> I have sent a picture of the advent calendar I have made my grandson, my first patchwork. His brother & cousin are using the ones I made their mummy's. Thanks to Londy for doing my numbers.


Oh, I like that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Saxy my love!! When I was growing up, we all lived with my grandparents who had a huge 'best' room and they had a half size billiard table in there as well as a piano, three-piece-suite and several china cabinets! We learned to play billiards at a very early age, my granddad was a cabinet maker and made us scaled-down cues and we had a little stool to stand on!! We got quite good but in spite of his efforts, neither my sister nor I ever mastered the piano, although I now have a degree in three-piece-suite, hehehehehe!! :XD: :XD: :XD: xxxx


What wonderful memories!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I biught a little book of knitted scarves from wal-mart, and can I heck find it....Probably in Florida somewhere. maybe even still in Wal-mart. Ive lost a hair slide too.....


does that mean you've actually done all your unpacking? I'm sure they'll both turn up. Having said that, when we were in Australia I bought THE hat I'd been after for years to keep the sun off my face. I left it in the last hotel we stayed at. I was devastated when I got home and didn't have it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> When did Purley say she was coming home to Ocala? Im getting a bit concerned now. Has anyone heard from Jynx?


I don't remember if she said when she would be back, and Jynx hasn't posted anything since Oct. 5th I too am worried about her.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> does that mean you've actually done all your unpacking? I'm sure they'll both turn up. Having said that, when we were in Australia I bought THE hat I'd been after for years to keep the sun off my face. I left it in the last hotel we stayed at. I was devastated when I got home and didn't have it.


We have left things behind before also so now I search the room twice before we leave.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Saxy my love!! When I was growing up, we all lived with my grandparents who had a huge 'best' room and they had a half size billiard table in there as well as a piano, three-piece-suite and several china cabinets! We learned to play billiards at a very early age, my granddad was a cabinet maker and made us scaled-down cues and we had a little stool to stand on!! We got quite good but in spite of his efforts, neither my sister nor I ever mastered the piano, although I now have a degree in three-piece-suite, hehehehehe!! :XD: :XD: :XD: xxxx


I never did get the piano down either but all three of my sisters were really good my youngest for sure is the musical one she still plays, but Linky was really good also back when we lived at home, I didn't get a drop of musical talent.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I never did get the piano down either but all three of my sisters were really good my youngest for sure is the musical one she still plays, but Linky was really good also back when we lived at home, I didn't get a drop of musical talent.


I didn't either.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't remember if she said when she would be back, and Jynx hasn't posted anything since Oct. 5th I too am worried about her.


Rookie put this in an email on 29th Nov:

Jynx and I havent connected yet but we will this weekend. Theyve been so busy since getting backunfortunately the issues with her Mom havent settled down any.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Lynn has just rang and I think Im going to line dancing. Im quite hsppy sitting here like, but it'll do me good.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> does that mean you've actually done all your unpacking? I'm sure they'll both turn up. Having said that, when we were in Australia I bought THE hat I'd been after for years to keep the sun off my face. I left it in the last hotel we stayed at. I was devastated when I got home and didn't have it.


Yes...hahaha I had taken out my dirty clothes you know hahahaha...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all.
> I have sent a picture of the advent calendar I have made my grandson, my first patchwork. His brother & cousin are using the ones I made their mummy's. Thanks to Londy for doing my numbers.


Lovely work :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh boy that has been a busy day! My train was cancelled this morning so I went home and got the car. I got in late and then it was non stop. The journey home was horrendous, no sooner was I out of one traffic jam I was then into another.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh boy that has been a busy day! My train was cancelled this morning so I went home and got the car. I got in late and then it was non stop. The journey home was horrendous, no sooner was I out of one traffic jam I was then into another.


Oh dear, I so feel for you dear, I could never go back to work now - unless I ran out of yarn money!!! :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Learning our limitations is one of life's hardest lessons. Give in and ask the other lady to help. I read about June's lovely day with her grands and thought 'I couldn't do all that ATM - maybe ever' but I do what I can and love it.


I'm with you Saxy!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I've been buying again. I ordered TWO maxi dresses suitable for evening wear, as I couldn't choose between them. I'll try them on and return one.25% off sale prices. I'm enjoying myself! One looks to be cobalt blue, the other midnight. The midnight has its own bolero, but is velvet.


They sound very nice. I have been looking for things on the net, but every time I found something I liked it was sold out! I did get a couple of Christmas presents.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Have just been trawling all the 'afternoon tea' ads on Google as Sam is 45 on 18th December and I want to surprise her. Found one on the top deck of a 1960s double decker bus that drives round central London while you eat and drink!!! Only downside - no loo!!!! If anyone has any better ideas, let me know?¬! xxx


We bought our friends a trip round a vineyard, with wine tasting, they had a great time.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I really like both of those!


Great sweaters, I shall have to make this sometime.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh boy that has been a busy day! My train was cancelled this morning so I went home and got the car. I got in late and then it was non stop. The journey home was horrendous, no sooner was I out of one traffic jam I was then into another.


After that day, I hope you can put your feet up and have a nice glass of wine and relax!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The only airport where I didn't like the landings was Toronto airport. The runways are so rough. Probably from all the frost heaving the pavement.


We only flew out of there not in, so perhaps that was a good thing. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all.
> I have sent a picture of the advent calendar I have made my grandson, my first patchwork. His brother & cousin are using the ones I made their mummy's. Thanks to Londy for doing my numbers.


That looks great Chris and so do the numbers xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I biught a little book of knitted scarves from wal-mart, and can I heck find it....Probably in Florida somewhere. maybe even still in Wal-mart. Ive lost a hair slide too.....


They are probably with the skirt and top you can't find :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> When did Purley say she was coming home to Ocala? Im getting a bit concerned now. Has anyone heard from Jynx?


I had an email from Rookie to say she's been in touch with Jynx and she us still having problems with her Mum's situation.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Rookie put this in an email on 29th Nov:
> 
> Jynx and I havent connected yet but we will this weekend. Theyve been so busy since getting backunfortunately the issues with her Mom havent settled down any.


Thanks, Londy and Purple for the update!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from school run. Lm loved the dolls clothes


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from school run. Lm loved the dolls clothes


Lucky girl & lucky doll.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from school run. Lm loved the dolls clothes


Wonderful photo!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from school run. Lm loved the dolls clothes


Great work :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from school run. Lm loved the dolls clothes


Oh, so serious!!! The dolly looks great!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, so serious!!! The dolly looks great!! xxx


She was hiding her gappy smile.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She was hiding her gappy smile.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, damp and grey here. Coven coming this morning and we're having a birthday party for one of the girls. Will catch up later. Love you all xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. It looks like we have a brighter dayh and a little ewind. I might get some washing done. 

I went to Dancing last night and really enjoyed myself. Some of the newer dances have some lovely music to dance to, and they arent fast or too twirly/

Its over 6os today. I also need to go to the post office.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from school run. Lm loved the dolls clothes


Lovely LM, lovely doll, lovely clothes and lovely grandma.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I woke up at 7.40 this morning needing the loo. As I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow at 7.54 Alan thought it was today and quickly got dressed. I went back to bed! But I couldn't go back to sleep so got up. Just over 6 hours sleep. Have I turned into someone else?
NEWSFLASH. While typing this I have had a phone call cancelling my appointment!!!!!!!!! Dr is off sick. I have to phone late on Friday to see if he will be back on Monday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She was hiding her gappy smile.


Oh I see!! Livvy has big gaps even though her teeth are through, I hear an orthodontist ordering his new Ferrari!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It looks like we have a brighter dayh and a little ewind. I might get some washing done.
> 
> I went to Dancing last night and really enjoyed myself. Some of the newer dances have some lovely music to dance to, and they arent fast or too twirly/
> 
> Its over 6os today. I also need to go to the post office.


So glad you enjoyed the dancing! I think dancing is good for the soul, every Monday, I moan about going to Zumba but it cheers me up and puts a spring in my step! Good luck at the post office, I have to go too and I'm not looking forward to it!!! Still, at least I'm not on the other side of the counter any more, that would be much worse!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I woke up at 7.40 this morning needing the loo. As I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow at 7.54 Alan thought it was today and quickly got dressed. I went back to bed! But I couldn't go back to sleep so got up. Just over 6 hours sleep. Have I turned into someone else?
> NEWSFLASH. While typing this I have had a phone call cancelling my appointment!!!!!!!!! Dr is off sick. I have to phone late on Friday to see if he will be back on Monday.


The doc is off sick? A likely tale, he's probably off to the golf course!!!
A man went to the doctor and the doctor said "Hello, haven't seen you for a while" The man replied "No, I've been ill!" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am ET and -10'C (14'f). Light snow is expected tonight.
It took me 2 hours to drive home last night. A big 18-wheel truck had crashed into the centre concrete median and flipped over it. His load of gravel was spread over both sides of the highway. I was in the wrong lane when the traffic stopped and I couldn't move over to get off the highway so I crept along with all the other cars.
Our 'fake-kitty' opossum was here last night with one of the stray cats. He walked right up to the cat, sniffed him then backed away. It was the old orange stray, who just sat there and didn't react. The opossum is getting bigger and lighter in colour. He's lost the tips of his ears to frostbite already.
I spent most of last night rerolling DD's yarn after she washed it. We found out three of the balls had some wool in them and had somewhat felted. Still usable but not as soft. Wish we had known that before they were thrown in the washer and dryer.
For some reason both DD and mum got up with me. We are all bumping into each other now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad you enjoyed the dancing! I think dancing is good for the soul, every Monday, I moan about going to Zumba but it cheers me up and puts a spring in my step! Good luck at the post office, I have to go too and I'm not looking forward to it!!! Still, at least I'm not on the other side of the counter any more, that would be much worse!!! xxx


Exercise keeps the blood flowing.
I haven't braved the post office yet, but I must soon.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The doc is off sick? A likely tale, he's probably off to the golf course!!!
> A man went to the doctor and the doctor said "Hello, haven't seen you for a while" The man replied "No, I've been ill!" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


He has had an operation, but hopes to be allowed back to work on Monday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh I see!! Livvy has big gaps even though her teeth are through, I hear an orthodontist ordering his new Ferrari!!!!


Dentist wanted to take out 4 of DD's teeth when she was younger. He said they would never straighten out and her jaw was too small. Guess what, her jaw grew as she grew up and only 2 of her teeth overlap now. If the 4 teeth had been taken out she would have gaps now. My dentist had to get someone else to pay for his Ferrari.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> He has had an operation, but hopes to be allowed back to work on Monday.


Docs get sick too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, damp and grey here. Coven coming this morning and we're having a birthday party for one of the girls. Will catch up later. Love you all xxxxxx


Enjoy the party.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from school run. Lm loved the dolls clothes


The clothes look great, so does LM, even if she is somewhat hiding.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We bought our friends a trip round a vineyard, with wine tasting, they had a great time.


We had a wine tasting near Niagara Falls. I had never been able to taste the subtle things that other people said they could taste in wine, but I could after the lady at the wine tasting told me how to do it properly.
No gulping


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They sound very nice. I have been looking for things on the net, but every time I found something I liked it was sold out! I did get a couple of Christmas presents.


Cybermonday shopping was a bust for me. I didn't see anything that I really liked. I went back to some websites after the sales were over and I was shocked at the regular prices. I've become a cheapskate.!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go and I haven't caught up.
I'll try to later.
Have a good day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

important news...............

I( have water dripping through my lounge ceiling, just slowly!!! DH is upstairs now in the bedroom to see if he can see anything. Hammers and bangs....OMG, Im dreading this...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to over 60's! We are at hospiytal tomorrow and school pick up. Getting hair done and eyebrows on Thursday and U3a on Friday. Its all go.

Jane e mailed be about the aran and she is so kind. She says there is no way she'd hsve me worrying and we'll ask ann after Christmas. If she wont do it, then we'll find someone else. It is a lot of work.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am ET and -10'C (14'f). Light snow is expected tonight.
> It took me 2 hours to drive home last night. A big 18-wheel truck had crashed into the centre concrete median and flipped over it. His load of gravel was spread over both sides of the highway. I was in the wrong lane when the traffic stopped and I couldn't move over to get off the highway so I crept along with all the other cars.
> Our 'fake-kitty' opossum was here last night with one of the stray cats. He walked right up to the cat, sniffed him then backed away. It was the old orange stray, who just sat there and didn't react. The opossum is getting bigger and lighter in colour. He's lost the tips of his ears to frostbite already.
> I spent most of last night rerolling DD's yarn after she washed it. We found out three of the balls had some wool in them and had somewhat felted. Still usable but not as soft. Wish we had known that before they were thrown in the washer and dryer.
> For some reason both DD and mum got up with me. We are all bumping into each other now.


I feel so sorry for you, having to do that drive to work in bad weather and, from the sound of it, an awful lot of bad drivers!! Feeling for the fake-kitty too, hope it's ear stumps aren't painful! Take care sweetie xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> He has had an operation, but hopes to be allowed back to work on Monday.


Ok, so he'll be in a buggy on the gold course then?!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Dentist wanted to take out 4 of DD's teeth when she was younger. He said they would never straighten out and her jaw was too small. Guess what, her jaw grew as she grew up and only 2 of her teeth overlap now. If the 4 teeth had been taken out she would have gaps now. My dentist had to get someone else to pay for his Ferrari.


 :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I have been making some cowls!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, post office done! It wasn't too bad after all and I now hope not to be visiting again before Christmas!!
This afternoon, I am taking a very old friend - in both senses - out to our local garden centre for afternoon tea, before the 'visiting Santa's Grotto' crowd and the ice skaters fill up the car park from dawn until well after dusk! Hope I haven't left it too late!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We had a wine tasting near Niagara Falls. I had never been able to taste the subtle things that other people said they could taste in wine, but I could after the lady at the wine tasting told me how to do it properly.
> No gulping


That's a coincidence, I did a wine tasting near Niagara, had some Ice Wine, it was lovely!!    xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> important news...............
> 
> I( have water dripping through my lounge ceiling, just slowly!!! DH is upstairs now in the bedroom to see if he can see anything. Hammers and bangs....OMG, Im dreading this...


OMG I feel for you. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but if it's coming from the bedroom it must be the heating.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's a coincidence, I did a wine tasting near Niagara, had some Ice Wine, it was lovely!!    xxx


another coincidence. I have just had a bottle of Ice wine delivered.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> another coincidence. I have just had a bottle of Ice wine delivered.


Wow, lucky you, have you won the lottery??!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, lucky you, have you won the lottery??!!!


It came with some others, so I don't remember the price, but it wasn't exorbitant. It wasn't cheap either!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovely time with the coven this morning, birthday celebration and lots of food.
Susan, hope you get your leak fixed pdq.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It came with some others, so I don't remember the price, but it wasn't exorbitant. It wasn't cheap either!


I'm sure we were told that in posh Canadian restaurants it was about £300 a bottle?!!

Perhaps it was this stuff!!?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/INNISKILLIN-GOLD-VIDAL-ICEWINE-37-5cl/dp/B00A8ZE2RY/ref=sr_1_7?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1417544127&sr=1-7&keywords=ice+wine+canada


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, damp and grey here. Coven coming this morning and we're having a birthday party for one of the girls. Will catch up later. Love you all xxxxxx


Enjoy your day, Purple! We've still got below freezing overnight and cold (but sunny - yay!) days. Tomorrow the warmer temps and cloudy, rainy weather is supposed to move in, so I'm going to enjoy the sunshine today.

Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It looks like we have a brighter dayh and a little ewind. I might get some washing done.
> 
> I went to Dancing last night and really enjoyed myself. Some of the newer dances have some lovely music to dance to, and they arent fast or too twirly/
> 
> Its over 6os today. I also need to go to the post office.


Glad you went and that you had a good time. Enjoy your over 60s today and I hope you are successful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I woke up at 7.40 this morning needing the loo. As I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow at 7.54 Alan thought it was today and quickly got dressed. I went back to bed! But I couldn't go back to sleep so got up. Just over 6 hours sleep. Have I turned into someone else?
> NEWSFLASH. While typing this I have had a phone call cancelling my appointment!!!!!!!!! Dr is off sick. I have to phone late on Friday to see if he will be back on Monday.


Oh, no! That's too bad that you won't get your appointment. I hope they can get you next week for sure.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a nice time at the garden centre with a very nice afternoon tea! Too many people there who were quite happy to try and knock over a frail little 85 year old lady by barging past her!! Once it got dark, it was lovely to see everyone on the ice rink, even though it was too cold to stand and watch for long! They had real reindeer there too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We had a wine tasting near Niagara Falls. I had never been able to taste the subtle things that other people said they could taste in wine, but I could after the lady at the wine tasting told me how to do it properly.
> No gulping


 And that was at 10 in the morning! Great explanation of it all, though.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your day, Purple! We've still got below freezing overnight and cold (but sunny - yay!) days. Tomorrow the warmer temps and cloudy, rainy weather is supposed to move in, so I'm going to enjoy the sunshine today.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I trust you enjoyed the sunshine? Rain here most of the day and c-c-cold!! Stay in and knit tomorrow, won't you? We are going to watch sing carols in the shopping street at Eltham tomorrow, hope she's wrapped up warm!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> important news...............
> 
> I( have water dripping through my lounge ceiling, just slowly!!! DH is upstairs now in the bedroom to see if he can see anything. Hammers and bangs....OMG, Im dreading this...


Oh, Susan, what next?!!! I hope it works out okay and isn't a huge repair project!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to over 60's! We are at hospiytal tomorrow and school pick up. Getting hair done and eyebrows on Thursday and U3a on Friday. Its all go.
> 
> Jane e mailed be about the aran and she is so kind. She says there is no way she'd hsve me worrying and we'll ask ann after Christmas. If she wont do it, then we'll find someone else. It is a lot of work.


Great progress on that front! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I feel so sorry for you, having to do that drive to work in bad weather and, from the sound of it, an awful lot of bad drivers!! Feeling for the fake-kitty too, hope it's ear stumps aren't painful! Take care sweetie xxxxx


And from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have been making some cowls!


Those are beautiful as is the model!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, post office done! It wasn't too bad after all and I now hope not to be visiting again before Christmas!!
> This afternoon, I am taking a very old friend - in both senses - out to our local garden centre for afternoon tea, before the 'visiting Santa's Grotto' crowd and the ice skaters fill up the car park from dawn until well after dusk! Hope I haven't left it too late!!!


That sounds like fun! Enjoy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's a coincidence, I did a wine tasting near Niagara, had some Ice Wine, it was lovely!!    xxx


Wasn't it, though?!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, lucky you, have you won the lottery??!!!


No kidding!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I trust you enjoyed the sunshine? Rain here most of the day and c-c-cold!! Stay in and knit tomorrow, won't you? We are going to watch sing carols in the shopping street at Eltham tomorrow, hope she's wrapped up warm!!!


I am enjoying it - still only 10:30 a.m. here.  Tomorrow I will mostly be in, but do have a lunch date with a friend so will be out for a bit.

That sounds like a fun outing for you tomorrow.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to over 60's! We are at hospiytal tomorrow and school pick up. Getting hair done and eyebrows on Thursday and U3a on Friday. Its all go.
> 
> Jane e mailed be about the aran and she is so kind. She says there is no way she'd hsve me worrying and we'll ask ann after Christmas. If she wont do it, then we'll find someone else. It is a lot of work.


Phew I'm glad that's sorted. I bet that's a great weight off your mind.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are beautiful as is the model!!!


    :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Ugg it's been solo cold today. I've tried to hug a radiator when ever possible. I had to send two of the older girls to get my hat from the classroom when doing play ground duty as it was miserable outside!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Ugg it's been solo cold today. I've tried to hug a radiator when ever possible. I had to send two of the older girls to get my hat from the classroom when doing play ground duty as it was miserable outside!


I can relate to that! I'm looking forward to our weather warming up, just not the rain that's coming with it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Rebecca and Pam, hope you can get warm.
Londy loved tne cowls. Cid you get me a reindeer?
unfortunately or should that be luckily l did not like the ice wine as it was white and too sweet for me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Rebecca and Pam, hope you can get warm.
> Londy loved tne cowls. Cid you get me a reindeer?
> unfortunately or should that be luckily l did not like the ice wine as it was white and too sweet for me.


Especially considering how costly it is!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

This mornings birthday girl, cream tea well 11sis and cucumber sandwiches


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This mornings birthday girl, cream tea well 11sis and cucumber sandwiches


Yummy! Looks like she was enjoying herself!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely lady and lovey way to celebrate -- it all looks so dainty and pretty.



PurpleFi said:


> This mornings birthday girl, cream tea well 11sis and cucumber sandwiches


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This mornings birthday girl, cream tea well 11sis and cucumber sandwiches


Yummy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I so feel for you dear, I could never go back to work now - unless I ran out of yarn money!!! :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from school run. Lm loved the dolls clothes


Lm's doll is styling!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We bought our friends a trip round a vineyard, with wine tasting, they had a great time.


What a great idea!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This mornings birthday girl, cream tea well 11sis and cucumber sandwiches


How lovely!!! I had a small cream tea today as well!! I agree with you about the reindeer, that enclosure was quite small but there was a door where they let them out into a fieldsometimes. Sorry I didn't bring one back for you but they are all needed for Christmas Eve!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> This mornings birthday girl, cream tea well 11sis and cucumber sandwiches


That looks lovely, especially those scones, my favourite!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have been making some cowls!


Those are gorgeous you are speedy gonzalous, the model is gorgeous too


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone hope you are all well. I've had a couple of busy days. Had little A today as usual, he is getting so cheeky! Tonight we went to join some more Rock Choir members & had a great sing. It was all very Christmassy with hats & jumpers worn by nearly all. I wore a red jumper!
I will catch up tomorrow. Night to you all. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Those are gorgeous you are speedy gonzalous, the model is gorgeous too


Almost finished another one tonight but they are not selling on E-bay :thumbdown: I thought they would be nice Christmas presents! Mind you, they lady I was out with today ordered three for her daughters-in-law but fortunately, not needed for Christmas!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone hope you are all well. I've had a couple of busy days. Had little A today as usual, he is getting so cheeky! Tonight we went to join some more Rock Choir members & had a great sing. It was all very Christmassy with hats & jumpers worn by nearly all. I wore a red jumper!
> I will catch up tomorrow. Night to you all. Xx


Hi Chris, sorry I haven't been able to organise a meet up but we will once I get back from Venice - maybe not at Ruxley though, 'twas packed and had to wait for a parking spot, even though my friend had a disabled pass!!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This mornings birthday girl, cream tea well 11sis and cucumber sandwiches


Everything looks good!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Almost finished another one tonight but they are not selling on E-bay :thumbdown: I thought they would be nice Christmas presents! Mind you, they lady I was out with today ordered three for her daughters-in-law but fortunately, not needed for Christmas!!!!


That's a shame they are not selling, they are lovely!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's a shame they are not selling, they are lovely!


Thank you, I think so too and made one to match my ASJ which I have worn a lot lately, I think it finishes it off!! xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I have had two days from @$!! went to the dentist for a filling and it turned out that it was the tooth that needed a crown...wasn't in any pain until.....he prepped the tooth for a crown and found it went to the root well it was six at night so could not have a root canal done last night it was torture got it done today but am now also sick so really don't feel well at all!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had two days from @$!! went to the dentist for a filling and it turned out that it was the tooth that needed a crown...wasn't in any pain until.....he prepped the tooth for a crown and found it went to the root well it was six at night so could have a root canal done last night it was torture got it done today but am now also sick so really don't feel well at all!


Oh girly, I am so sorry, that must have been horrible, I'm holding your hand and giving you a hug at the same time!!!! Really hope you are feeling better very very soon! Off to bed now but i will be thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh girly, I am so sorry, that must have been horrible, I'm holding your hand and giving you a hug at the same time!!!! Really hope you are feeling better very very soon! Off to bed now but i will be thinking of you xxxxxxx


Thank you and it was, still numb right now thank goodness, I am just veggin watching knitting daily. 
Have a great night.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That looks lovely, especially those scones, my favourite!


Made fresh ghis morning by one of the girls, thet were still warm and were all eaten :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had two days from @$!! went to the dentist for a filling and it turned out that it was the tooth that needed a crown...wasn't in any pain until.....he prepped the tooth for a crown and found it went to the root well it was six at night so could not have a root canal done last night it was torture got it done today but am now also sick so really don't feel well at all!


Hope you are feeling better tomorrow. Healing hugsxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's a shame they are not selling, they are lovely!


I agree!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you are feeling better tomorrow. Healing hugsxxx


And from me, too. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too. xxxooo


And me :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good mornming gtirls. We are off to the hospital for DH todaay. We have an earfly appointment.

The water continues to come through the coving on the ceilint. A drip about 1 acouple of minutes, Really small amount. DH has had all the bedroom upside down and moset of the flooring up. Hes been down and through the floorbosrds and we still cant find where its coming from. Its quite concerning. it goes drip drip into a bowl!!!!

The TV is still clicking every 3/4 seconds. So with s click click here and a drip drip there, I'm going insane....!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OBTW..I won $320 bonus ball and a carton of rice and some mince pies at over 60's. Its our party next week. The prizes might get a bit classier hahashsa.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had two days from @$!! went to the dentist for a filling and it turned out that it was the tooth that needed a crown...wasn't in any pain until.....he prepped the tooth for a crown and found it went to the root well it was six at night so could not have a root canal done last night it was torture got it done today but am now also sick so really don't feel well at all!


Big hugs to you love.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and cold Surrey. Off to see LM in school Christmas play. Catch you all later. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good mornming gtirls. We are off to the hospital for DH todaay. We have an earfly appointment.
> 
> The water continues to come through the coving on the ceilint. A drip about 1 acouple of minutes, Really small amount. DH has had all the bedroom upside down and moset of the flooring up. Hes been down and through the floorbosrds and we still cant find where its coming from. Its quite concerning. it goes drip drip into a bowl!!!!
> 
> The TV is still clicking every 3/4 seconds. So with s click click here and a drip drip there, I'm going insane....!!!!


Good job you can see the funny side of things, I think you have too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hi Chris, sorry I haven't been able to organise a meet up but we will once I get back from Venice - maybe not at Ruxley though, 'twas packed and had to wait for a parking spot, even though my friend had a disabled pass!!! xxxxx


I shall look forward to a meet up, it's been ages since we had a chat. Our Rock choir are doing a 'flash mob' there soon, not sure how that's going to work with it being so busy! Just off to see Little O, he has been so poorly but hopefully he will be going to nursery this afternoon? Hugs xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am ET and 3'C (37'F). It's raining at the moment but was snowing last night so there are slushy and icy patches out there. I was just out putting out the garbage bins and the sidewalk was slippery.
I am blind as a bat. I snagged my earring with my comb and pulled it apart and couldn't get it back together again, with or without my glasses. I had to get DD out of bed, just to put my earring together again. :hunf:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OBTW..I won $320 bonus ball and a carton of rice and some mince pies at over 60's. Its our party next week. The prizes might get a bit classier hahashsa.


Nice prize. Just in time for shopping.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good mornming gtirls. We are off to the hospital for DH todaay. We have an earfly appointment.
> 
> The water continues to come through the coving on the ceilint. A drip about 1 acouple of minutes, Really small amount. DH has had all the bedroom upside down and moset of the flooring up. Hes been down and through the floorbosrds and we still cant find where its coming from. Its quite concerning. it goes drip drip into a bowl!!!!
> 
> The TV is still clicking every 3/4 seconds. So with s click click here and a drip drip there, I'm going insane....!!!!


You need headphones. Big, well insulated ones, with music built in, so you can listen to some nice relaxing music.

I hope you find the source of the water soon and that it isn't pooling up there somewhere. It wouldn't be nice if it decides to crash down all at once.

I was going to comment on DH's "earfly" appointment, but he has hearing aids now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had two days from @$!! went to the dentist for a filling and it turned out that it was the tooth that needed a crown...wasn't in any pain until.....he prepped the tooth for a crown and found it went to the root well it was six at night so could not have a root canal done last night it was torture got it done today but am now also sick so really don't feel well at all!


I hope you feel better soon. Time for good painkillers and lots of rest.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone hope you are all well. I've had a couple of busy days. Had little A today as usual, he is getting so cheeky! Tonight we went to join some more Rock Choir members & had a great sing. It was all very Christmassy with hats & jumpers worn by nearly all. I wore a red jumper!
> I will catch up tomorrow. Night to you all. Xx


Some people at work are starting to decorate their cubicles. I am so not ready for Christmas.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This mornings birthday girl, cream tea well 11sis and cucumber sandwiches


I love cucumber sandwiches. Yum.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go to work.
My chair at work broke some more yesterday and almost dumped me on the ground. A new one was ordered November 14th and hasn't arrived yet. How's that for order annoyance. They'll probably blame it on Christmas. Really, how many people buy their loved ones a chair for Christmas?
Have a great day. I'll be hanging onto the desk all day


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You need headphones. Big, well insulated ones, with music built in, so you can listen to some nice relaxing music.
> 
> I hope you find the source of the water soon and that it isn't pooling up there somewhere. It wouldn't be nice if it decides to crash down all at once.
> 
> I was going to comment on DH's "earfly" appointment, but he has hearing aids now.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go to work.
> My chair at work broke some more yesterday and almost dumped me on the ground. A new one was ordered November 14th and hasn't arrived yet. How's that for order annoyance. They'll probably blame it on Christmas. Really, how many people buy their loved ones a chair for Christmas?
> Have a great day. I'll be hanging onto the desk all day


Take care on the slushy roads & when you sit on your chair at work. Have a good day. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you and it was, still numb right now thank goodness, I am just veggin watching knitting daily.
> Have a great night.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Take care..... And pain killers! Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OBTW..I won $320 bonus ball and a carton of rice and some mince pies at over 60's. Its our party next week. The prizes might get a bit classier hahashsa.


Wow, that's great! Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good mornming gtirls. We are off to the hospital for DH todaay. We have an earfly appointment.
> 
> The water continues to come through the coving on the ceilint. A drip about 1 acouple of minutes, Really small amount. DH has had all the bedroom upside down and moset of the flooring up. Hes been down and through the floorbosrds and we still cant find where its coming from. Its quite concerning. it goes drip drip into a bowl!!!!
> 
> The TV is still clicking every 3/4 seconds. So with s click click here and a drip drip there, I'm going insane....!!!!


I hope for both your sakes he can figure it out soon!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Take care on the slushy roads & when you sit on your chair at work. Have a good day. Xx


And from me, too, Nitzi. Not good at all to have to sit in a broken chair all day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*♡♡♡♡ATT:- DD has delivered 2 healthy girls @ 1350 and 1420, 3rd December 2014 ♡♡♡♡*

I will give details tomorrow, along with a picture or 2. DD is very happy, and is looking well, and the babies names are-:

Twin A - Arya Jade
Twin B - Brooklyn Rose.

On that note, I am now going to bed, as I am travelling to Adelaide later this morning, and I will do a catchup later today as well.

I hope everyone has a great day. xxxxx.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *♡♡♡♡ATT:- DD has delivered 2 healthy girls @ 1350 and 1420, 3rd December 2014 ♡♡♡♡*
> 
> I will give details tomorrow, along with a picture or 2. DD is very happy, and is looking well, and the babies names are-:
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS Xxxxxxxxxxx

So glad everything is good. Lovely names xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *♡♡♡♡ATT:- DD has delivered 2 healthy girls @ 1350 and 1420, 3rd December 2014 ♡♡♡♡*
> 
> I will give details tomorrow, along with a picture or 2. DD is very happy, and is looking well, and the babies names are-:
> 
> ...


* MANY.MANY CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL AND A BIG WELCOME TO THING ONE AND THING TWO!! lOVELY NAMES, BY THE WAY!!!*


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OBTW..I won $320 bonus ball and a carton of rice and some mince pies at over 60's. Its our party next week. The prizes might get a bit classier hahashsa.


That is an awesome win!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love cucumber sandwiches. Yum.


me too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *♡♡♡♡ATT:- DD has delivered 2 healthy girls @ 1350 and 1420, 3rd December 2014 ♡♡♡♡*
> 
> I will give details tomorrow, along with a picture or 2. DD is very happy, and is looking well, and the babies names are-:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!!!! yeah!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *♡♡♡♡ATT:- DD has delivered 2 healthy girls @ 1350 and 1420, 3rd December 2014 ♡♡♡♡*
> 
> I will give details tomorrow, along with a picture or 2. DD is very happy, and is looking well, and the babies names are-:
> 
> ...


Such awesome news - glad that all are healthy and doing well. Give DD a big hug and the best wishes from Chicagoland!

Safe travels for you dear grandma....I'm sure you can't wait to hold them and give them a cuddle.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good mornming gtirls. We are off to the hospital for DH todaay. We have an earfly appointment.
> 
> The water continues to come through the coving on the ceilint. A drip about 1 acouple of minutes, Really small amount. DH has had all the bedroom upside down and moset of the flooring up. Hes been down and through the floorbosrds and we still cant find where its coming from. Its quite concerning. it goes drip drip into a bowl!!!!
> 
> The TV is still clicking every 3/4 seconds. So with s click click here and a drip drip there, I'm going insane....!!!!


Hope he finds the source soon.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Big hugs to you love.....


Thank you I have no pain in my tooth today just a little tender on my jaw if I touch it, now I just need to get rid of this sinus infection and all will be good :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We were a little early for the hospital and when we go there they were running an hour slow, it took up most of the morning. Anyway it was a good report for DH.

I got some more odds and ends for Christmas pressies.

I don't know how the drip Is doing, but DH will take up ALL the floorboards in the bedroom tomorrow, to trace it. All pipes appear dry. 

I'm at DS now . Picked up gs1 from college and gs2 from school in a few minutes. He sa
Trays behind for after. School class to learn engineering. 

Hope you play went well purple


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Important news.........I only won $20 at the bingo NOT 320. Ooooops.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *♡♡♡♡ATT:- DD has delivered 2 healthy girls @ 1350 and 1420, 3rd December 2014 ♡♡♡♡*
> 
> I will give details tomorrow, along with a picture or 2. DD is very happy, and is looking well, and the babies names are-:
> 
> ...


Well done everyone...mam especially.....xxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go to work.
> My chair at work broke some more yesterday and almost dumped me on the ground. A new one was ordered November 14th and hasn't arrived yet. How's that for order annoyance. They'll probably blame it on Christmas. Really, how many people buy their loved ones a chair for Christmas?
> Have a great day. I'll be hanging onto the desk all day


Mine was doing that too, so we had to get all new chairs too. That is a long time for a business to receive something.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is an awesome win!


No no no no no.......I misspelt it....I've just noticed it........omg....it was $20


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Important news.........I only won $20 at the bingo NOT 320. Ooooops.


One can wish right.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *♡♡♡♡ATT:- DD has delivered 2 healthy girls @ 1350 and 1420, 3rd December 2014 ♡♡♡♡*
> 
> I will give details tomorrow, along with a picture or 2. DD is very happy, and is looking well, and the babies names are-:
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Fantastic news. Glad they are all doing well. Lovely names! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Important news.........I only won $20 at the bingo NOT 320. Ooooops.


Well, $20 is still a good win!

Getting ready to meet up with a friend for lunch then a couple of errands. When I get back I think I'll have to help Mr Ric stack firewood. Oh fun! Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *♡♡♡♡ATT:- DD has delivered 2 healthy girls @ 1350 and 1420, 3rd December 2014 ♡♡♡♡*
> 
> I will give details tomorrow, along with a picture or 2. DD is very happy, and is looking well, and the babies names are-:
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you and DD. Looking forward to seeing pictures xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Important news.........I only won $20 at the bingo NOT 320. Ooooops.


That's a good prize still.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Such awesome news - glad that all are healthy and doing well. Give DD a big hug and the best wishes from Chicagoland!
> 
> Safe travels for you dear grandma....I'm sure you can't wait to hold them and give them a cuddle.


I will be visiting before I head off to Adelaide, so will get a cuddle with both babies and get a couple of photos before we begin our trip 😊😆😅 😄 xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I will be visiting before I head off to Adelaide, so will get a cuddle with both babies and get a couple of photos before we begin our trip 😊😆😅 😄 xxxx


You sound so excited and happy....the wait is over now the fun begins........does dd live very far from you?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I will be visiting before I head off to Adelaide, so will get a cuddle with both babies and get a couple of photos before we begin our trip 😊😆😅 😄 xxxx


Well, that's good. How long will you be in Adelaide?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I will be visiting before I head off to Adelaide, so will get a cuddle with both babies and get a couple of photos before we begin our trip 😊😆😅 😄 xxxx


Yay!!!!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm sure we were told that in posh Canadian restaurants it was about £300 a bottle?!!
> 
> Perhaps it was this stuff!!?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/INNISKILLIN-GOLD-VIDAL-ICEWINE-37-5cl/dp/B00A8ZE2RY/ref=sr_1_7?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1417544127&sr=1-7&keywords=ice+wine+canada


Mine is the one bottom left - from Laithwaites. The box is lovely. Clicks shut by magnets.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Mine is the one bottom left - from Laithwaites. The box is lovely. Clicks shut by magnets.


Nice! is the wine really good Purple said it is sweet and I like sweet white wines.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope for both your sakes he can figure it out soon!


Alan says the TV clicking is the capacitor arcing. Don't let DH open it up to look. Touch the capacitor and you get about 5oo volts. How old is the TV?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *♡♡♡♡ATT:- DD has delivered 2 healthy girls @ 1350 and 1420, 3rd December 2014 ♡♡♡♡*
> 
> I will give details tomorrow, along with a picture or 2. DD is very happy, and is looking well, and the babies names are-:
> 
> ...


Wonderful news. Congratulations to all.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Important news.........I only won $20 at the bingo NOT 320. Ooooops.


It's still a good win.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Nice! is the wine really good Purple said it is sweet and I like sweet white wines.


I bought it for Christmas, but it sounds good, so it might not wait! I told the guy at Laithwaites what I liked and he said I would love Ice Wine. I don't understand how it can be worth the prices in June's website. £10.99 seemed OK to me. I'll let you know, when I do drink it. It has come from the Falls so is the real thing.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> *♡♡♡♡ATT:- DD has delivered 2 healthy girls @ 1350 and 1420, 3rd December 2014 ♡♡♡♡*
> 
> I will give details tomorrow, along with a picture or 2. DD is very happy, and is looking well, and the babies names are-:
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you all. You must be so relieved & happy. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Important news.........I only won $20 at the bingo NOT 320. Ooooops.


Well done on the £20, sorry it wasn't the 320, maybe next time.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, $20 is still a good win!
> 
> Getting ready to meet up with a friend for lunch then a couple of errands. When I get back I think I'll have to help Mr Ric stack firewood. Oh fun! Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


You should have enough firewood from THAT tree!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Mine is the one bottom left - from Laithwaites. The box is lovely. Clicks shut by magnets.


Right, I think it must have been the Gold one we has, it _was_ sweet but very nice, hic!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I bought it for Christmas, but it sounds good, so it might not wait! I told the guy at Laithwaites what I liked and he said I would love Ice Wine. I don't understand how it can be worth the prices in June's website. £10.99 seemed OK to me. I'll let you know, when I do drink it. It has come from the Falls so is the real thing.


Oh wow, probably where we had a sample then! Apparently they go out in the middle of the night and pick the grapes while they are frozen and make the wine instantly!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

The children in Liv's class did a wonderful job with the carol singing! Unfortunately, it was a bit damp but they were all in a plastic gazebo, singing their little hearts out in aid of a local hospice. There were several schools singing there and we arrived too early so had a nice lunch with DD & DSIL.
They are re-surfacing the road outside our house between 7pm and 2am all this week, it seems strange not to hear the buses swishing past. All I can hear now is a low hum coming from some of the massive machines they have out there and there is a faint hint of tar in the air!!#Off to bed now, enjoy the rest of your day in N.America, Judi, hope you got some sleep, safe journey and enjoy your twin cuddles! Everyone else, sleep tight, love you all lots!! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Important news.........I only won $20 at the bingo NOT 320. Ooooops.


Never mind, but that is still a good win xxxx glad hosp report for A was good xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The children in Liv's class did a wonderful job with the carol singing! Unfortunately, it was a bit damp but they were all in a plastic gazebo, singing their little hearts out in aid of a local hospice. There were several schools singing there and we arrived too early so had a nice lunch with DD & DSIL.
> They are re-surfacing the road outside our house between 7pm and 2am all this week, it seems strange not to hear the buses swishing past. All I can hear now is a low hum coming from some of the massive machines they have out there and there is a faint hint of tar in the air!!#Off to bed now, enjoy the rest of your day in N.America, Judi, hope you got some sleep, safe journey and enjoy your twin cuddles! Everyone else, sleep tight, love you all lots!! xxxxxxx


Night night honey, sleep well xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You should have enough firewood from THAT tree!


It's definitely going tp fill up the woodshed and then some!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Right, I think it must have been the Gold one we has, it _was_ sweet but very nice, hic!


It was!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We were a little early for the hospital and when we go there they were running an hour slow, it took up most of the morning. Anyway it was a good report for DH.
> 
> I got some more odds and ends for Christmas pressies.
> 
> ...


Great news on your DH! Hope he can figure out the problem with the drip.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *♡♡♡♡ATT:- DD has delivered 2 healthy girls @ 1350 and 1420, 3rd December 2014 ♡♡♡♡*
> 
> I will give details tomorrow, along with a picture or 2. DD is very happy, and is looking well, and the babies names are-:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Grandma !!  !!! YAY !!  
Glad to hear that everyone is healthy and has all the right number toes ! 
and that one of them has the same middle name as me  Rose .
Been waiting for another one of those lol .

Seriously so happy for you MJ  Love and hugs to everyone XOXOXO


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

As promised, here is a photo of my newest grand daughters. Arya is the oldest, by 30 minutes, they were born at 1350 and 1420, Wednesday 3rd December


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls.Its foggy outside and the drip continues inside. He is going to take the floorboards up again today. I'm just dreading it. Ive a touch of the toothache, and Im getting my hair done in an hour, Id better go and get ready,. See you all later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Alan says the TV clicking is the capacitor arcing. Don't let DH open it up to look. Touch the capacitor and you get about 5oo volts. How old is the TV?


About 10 yrs old, but according to DH its not that!!!! Who am I to argue....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> As promised, here is a photo of my newest grand daughters. Arya is the oldest, by 30 minutes, they were born at 1350 and 1420, Wednesday 3rd December


Arent they just the business. ? They are so gorgeous.....hugs to everyone. I bet Arya is always lets her sister know who is the oldest. I think they are great Judi. Good luck to them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> As promised, here is a photo of my newest grand daughters. Arya is the oldest, by 30 minutes, they were born at 1350 and 1420, Wednesday 3rd December


Congratulations again and welcome to the world Arya and Brroklyn, they are so beautiful. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well...his work clothes are on and hes starting in the loft looking for water....My upstairs is the biggest tip youve ever seen.Ive even got Christmas pressies under that lot....Im so dreading today. Its my first day to myself for some time and I only get my hair done every 6/8 weeks. bloody bloody leak!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well...his work clothes are on and hes starting in the loft looking for water....My upstairs is the biggest tip youve ever seen.Ive even got Christmas pressies under that lot....Im so dreading today. Its my first day to myself for some time and I only get my hair done every 6/8 weeks. bloody bloody leak!


Morning Susan, wish l could whisk you down here. Xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am ET and -1'C (28'F). A few flakes of snow depending on which way the wind is blowing.
I have been buying buttons... and losing them. I have bought 3 sets of buttons for 1 item and I have lost them all. They are in this house somewhere, just never where I'm sure that I put them. It doesn't help that mum rearranges my knitting corner, every day. My two storage boxes in the corner are overflowing with knitting magazines. I've stopped buying them, except for the Vogue Knitting magazine. Gotta have some inspiration.
I have a new chair at work. Well new to me. My old chair broke more and dumped me on the floor, so I called it quits, hauled it out to the hall with a "garbage" note on it so it will be picked up and grabbed the spare chair in one of the meeting rooms. It's a very nice chair, except that it has arms which get caught on the cabinets under my desktop. It will be a week, probably longer, before I get my replacement chair. 
I have a car appointment after work so I've been gathering mindless knitting so I can sit in the waiting room and knit.
Congratulations Judi. Tell your DD well done. They are two beautiful little girls.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well...his work clothes are on and hes starting in the loft looking for water....My upstairs is the biggest tip youve ever seen.Ive even got Christmas pressies under that lot....Im so dreading today. Its my first day to myself for some time and I only get my hair done every 6/8 weeks. bloody bloody leak!


It's always something with that house. I hope that you get a chance to relax when your hair is getting done.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am ET and -1'C (28'F). A few flakes of snow depending on which way the wind is blowing.
> I have been buying buttons... and losing them. I have bought 3 sets of buttons for 1 item and I have lost them all. They are in this house somewhere, just never where I'm sure that I put them. It doesn't help that mum rearranges my knitting corner, every day. My two storage boxes in the corner are overflowing with knitting magazines. I've stopped buying them, except for the Vogue Knitting magazine. Gotta have some inspiration.
> I have a new chair at work. Well new to me. My old chair broke more and dumped me on the floor, so I called it quits, hauled it out to the hall with a "garbage" note on it so it will be picked up and grabbed the spare chair in one of the meeting rooms. It's a very nice chair, except that it has arms which get caught on the cabinets under my desktop. It will be a week, probably longer, before I get my replacement chair.
> I have a car appointment after work so I've been gathering mindless knitting so I can sit in the waiting room and knit.
> Congratulations Judi. Tell your DD well done. They are two beautiful little girls.


\Morning Nitzi, hope you weren't hurt when your chair dumped you on the floor. It's cold and damp here and I can't seem to get warm, I've put on extra jumpers and an sitting right next to the radiator. I think I must have been a lizard in a former life, it takes me ages to warm up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, probably where we had a sample then! Apparently they go out in the middle of the night and pick the grapes while they are frozen and make the wine instantly!


The one we went to was Pillitteri Estates http://www.pillitteri.com They are listed on reviews as having the best ice wine. Ice wine is good whether it is the best or not. 
The wineries don't produce ice wine every year. It is very dependant on the weather. If they don't get the right weather there won't be any ice wine that year. That drives the price up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> \Morning Nitzi, hope you weren't hurt when your chair dumped you on the floor. It's cold and damp here and I can't seem to get warm, I've put on extra jumpers and an sitting right next to the radiator. I think I must have been a lizard in a former life, it takes me ages to warm up.


Not hurt just embarrassed. I'm lucky I wasn't wearing a skirt.
I've been really cold this year too. My bedroom was 17'c (63'F) last night. The furnace isn't blowing the hot air evenly throughout the house. I may need to call someone in to check the dampers and flaps that direct the air through the ducts. Some of them must be turned the wrong way. I know mum's room is a million degrees, but she likes it like that.
Pile on lots of knitted items. I'm trying to make more as quickly as I can, but I'm not keeping up. 
:-(


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Alan says the TV clicking is the capacitor arcing. Don't let DH open it up to look. Touch the capacitor and you get about 5oo volts. How old is the TV?


There's nothing in the TVs that can be fixed by end users. So don't take the chance by taking the cover off. And it is probably cheaper to buy a new one than to fix an older one since the cost of the technician is so expensive.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Mine is the one bottom left - from Laithwaites. The box is lovely. Clicks shut by magnets.


I just looked at the picture. It is the one that we tasted.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I will be visiting before I head off to Adelaide, so will get a cuddle with both babies and get a couple of photos before we begin our trip 😊😆😅 😄 xxxx


Have fun cuddling new grandbabies. And enjoy your trip too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go to work.
Everyone have a good day.
Happy knitting/crocheting/stitching.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Not hurt just embarrassed. I'm lucky I wasn't wearing a skirt.
> I've been really cold this year too. My bedroom was 17'c (63'F) last night. The furnace isn't blowing the hot air evenly throughout the house. I may need to call someone in to check the dampers and flaps that direct the air through the ducts. Some of them must be turned the wrong way. I know mum's room is a million degrees, but she likes it like that.
> Pile on lots of knitted items. I'm trying to make more as quickly as I can, but I'm not keeping up.
> :-(


I thik our central heating needs an overhaul too. Mr P doesn't feel the cold, perhaps if I sit here in a wooly hat he'll get the message that I am cold. Off to the shops now so a million more layers to put on. Have a good day without out dumps on the floor (now that sounds rude, sorry)
Love and miss you lots xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> As promised, here is a photo of my newest grand daughters. Arya is the oldest, by 30 minutes, they were born at 1350 and 1420, Wednesday 3rd December


Beautiful girls --- congratulations again.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> As promised, here is a photo of my newest grand daughters. Arya is the oldest, by 30 minutes, they were born at 1350 and 1420, Wednesday 3rd December


Adorable, they are both absolutely beautiful, just like their Grandma!!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> \Morning Nitzi, hope you weren't hurt when your chair dumped you on the floor. It's cold and damp here and I can't seem to get warm, I've put on extra jumpers and an sitting right next to the radiator. I think I must have been a lizard in a former life, it takes me ages to warm up.


I'm feeling the cold today too! I am tempted to put some gloves on! However, they will probably be rubber ones as I am just off to install a replacement loo seat. I may be some time.....My life is sooooo exciting!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I thik our central heating needs an overhaul too. Mr P doesn't feel the cold, perhaps if I sit here in a wooly hat he'll get the message that I am cold. Off to the shops now so a million more layers to put on. Have a good day without out dumps on the floor (now that sounds rude, sorry)
> Love and miss you lots xx


  :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Arent they just the business. ? They are so gorgeous.....hugs to everyone. I bet Arya is always lets her sister know who is the oldest. I think they are great Judi. Good luck to them.


Thanks Susan, they already like their cuddles with grandma 😊💜💚💞💖


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Congratulations again and welcome to the world Arya and Brroklyn, they are so beautiful. Xxxxx


😊😊😊💜💚💕💞💖💗


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well...his work clothes are on and hes starting in the loft looking for water....My upstairs is the biggest tip youve ever seen.Ive even got Christmas pressies under that lot....Im so dreading today. Its my first day to myself for some time and I only get my hair done every 6/8 weeks. bloody bloody leak!


Susan I hope the leak is nothing that he can make bigger 😨😾


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am ET and -1'C (28'F). A few flakes of snow depending on which way the wind is blowing.
> I have been buying buttons... and losing them. I have bought 3 sets of buttons for 1 item and I have lost them all. They are in this house somewhere, just never where I'm sure that I put them. It doesn't help that mum rearranges my knitting corner, every day. My two storage boxes in the corner are overflowing with knitting magazines. I've stopped buying them, except for the Vogue Knitting magazine. Gotta have some inspiration.
> I have a new chair at work. Well new to me. My old chair broke more and dumped me on the floor, so I called it quits, hauled it out to the hall with a "garbage" note on it so it will be picked up and grabbed the spare chair in one of the meeting rooms. It's a very nice chair, except that it has arms which get caught on the cabinets under my desktop. It will be a week, probably longer, before I get my replacement chair.
> I have a car appointment after work so I've been gathering mindless knitting so I can sit in the waiting room and knit.
> Congratulations Judi. Tell your DD well done. They are two beautiful little girls.


Thank you ....... i just remembered that I was already a part of this group, when Munchkin was born -so I have been on here for 3 years :thumbup: 😆😂😅


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thank you ....... i just remembered that I was already a part of this group, when Munchkin was born -so I have been on here for 3 years :thumbup: 😆😂😅


......and with all these babies, the group is steadily growing!!! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, probably where we had a sample then! Apparently they go out in the middle of the night and pick the grapes while they are frozen and make the wine instantly!


That's right. Apparently it makes the wine sweeter. I can't imagine how that works, but apparently it does.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> As promised, here is a photo of my newest grand daughters. Arya is the oldest, by 30 minutes, they were born at 1350 and 1420, Wednesday 3rd December


Aaaah. Goose bumps. How adorable.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> About 10 yrs old, but according to DH its not that!!!! Who am I to argue....


The mistress of the house.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The one we went to was Pillitteri Estates http://www.pillitteri.com They are listed on reviews as having the best ice wine. Ice wine is good whether it is the best or not.
> The wineries don't produce ice wine every year. It is very dependant on the weather. If they don't get the right weather there won't be any ice wine that year. That drives the price up.


It should be cheap next year then!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just looked at the picture. It is the one that we tasted.


That's good news. I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm feeling the cold today too! I am tempted to put some gloves on! However, they will probably be rubber ones as I am just off to install a replacement loo seat. I may be some time.....My life is sooooo exciting!!


You really know how to live, don't you!
I'm off to take Morticia swimming.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Susan, they already like their cuddles with grandma 😊💜💚💞💖


of course they do! I know grandma did!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> As promised, here is a photo of my newest grand daughters. Arya is the oldest, by 30 minutes, they were born at 1350 and 1420, Wednesday 3rd December


They are beautiful! Again, congratulations to you all!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am ET and -1'C (28'F). A few flakes of snow depending on which way the wind is blowing.
> I have been buying buttons... and losing them. I have bought 3 sets of buttons for 1 item and I have lost them all. They are in this house somewhere, just never where I'm sure that I put them. It doesn't help that mum rearranges my knitting corner, every day. My two storage boxes in the corner are overflowing with knitting magazines. I've stopped buying them, except for the Vogue Knitting magazine. Gotta have some inspiration.
> I have a new chair at work. Well new to me. My old chair broke more and dumped me on the floor, so I called it quits, hauled it out to the hall with a "garbage" note on it so it will be picked up and grabbed the spare chair in one of the meeting rooms. It's a very nice chair, except that it has arms which get caught on the cabinets under my desktop. It will be a week, probably longer, before I get my replacement chair.
> I have a car appointment after work so I've been gathering mindless knitting so I can sit in the waiting room and knit.
> Congratulations Judi. Tell your DD well done. They are two beautiful little girls.


Good morning, Nitzi. Sorry you keep losing buttons. Glad you hamve a different chair. I hope you didn't get hurt when the other one dumped you on the floor. It's warming up here - 41F but rain is on the way so I think I'll stay in and knit! Have to clean house first, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Susan, they already like their cuddles with grandma 😊💜💚💞💖


Of course they do!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> As promised, here is a photo of my newest grand daughters. Arya is the oldest, by 30 minutes, they were born at 1350 and 1420, Wednesday 3rd December


OMG they are adorable and maybe not identical!!!! :-D :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive shown Margaret the photo of the twins....She thinks they are gorgeous too.

DH has got all the floor boards up now and defies anyone who says theres a leak coming from a pipe!.He has now contacted DS to pick his brains and come and look......I wish you could seethis teent weent droplet that is coming from the ceiling. Thats all it is, a droplet, maybe 1 ann hour, but we cant even have that can we?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's always something with that house. I hope that you get a chance to relax when your hair is getting done.


The house is 130+yrs old and things are beginning to knacker! Im knackering now and Im only 64 :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive shown Margaret the photo of the twins....She thinks they are gorgeous too.
> 
> DH has got all the floor boards up now and defies anyone who says theres a leak coming from a pipe!.He has now contacted DS to pick his brains and come and look......I wish you could seethis teent weent droplet that is coming from the ceiling. Thats all it is, a droplet, maybe 1 ann hour, but we cant even have that can we?


I hope he can find it and then get the floor put back right!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I hope he can find it and then get the floor put back right!


Me, too!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Susan, they already like their cuddles with grandma 😊💜💚💞💖


How wonderful, may uou have lots and lots of cuddles. Xxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> As promised, here is a photo of my newest grand daughters. Arya is the oldest, by 30 minutes, they were born at 1350 and 1420, Wednesday 3rd December


How beautiful they are, give them a hug from Auntie Chris!! They look big, what did they weigh?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> As promised, here is a photo of my newest grand daughters. Arya is the oldest, by 30 minutes, they were born at 1350 and 1420, Wednesday 3rd December


Such the sweetest...adorable. How will you tare yourself away from them!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Well...his work clothes are on and hes starting in the loft looking for water....My upstairs is the biggest tip youve ever seen.Ive even got Christmas pressies under that lot....Im so dreading today. Its my first day to myself for some time and I only get my hair done every 6/8 weeks. bloody bloody leak!


Poor you, everything seems to happen to you. Hope it's all sorted out soon & your hair looks great too. Hugs. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I'm feeling the cold today too! I am tempted to put some gloves on! However, they will probably be rubber ones as I am just off to install a replacement loo seat. I may be some time.....My life is sooooo exciting!!


When you have done yours you can come & put our seat on!!
I'm freezing here at the moment, but we are the only people I know not to have central heating. We WILL get it installed next year, perhaps MR B will feel the cold when he retires! When are you off to Venice?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> The house is 130+yrs old and things are beginning to knacker! Im knackering now and Im only 64 :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: our house is 120 years old & totally sympathise with you. I'm not sympathising with your age, I'm older than you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> When you have done yours you can come & put our seat on!!
> I'm freezing here at the moment, but we are the only people I know not to have central heating. We WILL get it installed next year, perhaps MR B will feel the cold when he retires! When are you off to Venice?


Well before the crack of dawn on Tuesday and the temperature will be about the same as here!!! :x xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well before the crack of dawn on Tuesday and the temperature will be about the same as here!!! :x xxx


Just wear lots of layers! You will have a good time whatever the weather. When I went in September & it poured with rain. Got a great photo of me on a gondola wearing a plastic mac!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just wear lots of layers! You will have a good time whatever the weather. When I went in September & it poured with rain. Got a great photo of me on a gondola wearing a plastic mac!


Lovely!! I went for a day trip from Lake Garda in July and it was absolutely sweltering! Then, on the way back to the coach, there was such a bad storm that our little boat had to stop and put us on a much bigger boat because the water was so rough!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning. This is an appeal to the UK ladies. Have you seen any of the posts about Izzy bear? They are needing a host for February 2015. If anyone can help contact Sue http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164837-1.html you will find a call out on the last page (31)


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I saw a Leisure Arts book for shawls with cuffs but it was crochet and I thought something that big with only single crochet would drive me batty so I didn't get it. Maybe I should get it and just change up the stitches. Thanks for the reminder.
> If there was a $50 bill in my living room I'd be tearing the room apart.


Im glad I helped. My hat turned out very old lady looking but warm. I'll use it when outside while son is shoveling. I did look everywhere...just disappeared. Must have landed in a craft bag or such. Wish I could find it. My neighbor's tree fell in his yard landing on our fen e and a corner of my garage. Had son's birthday yesterday. Contracter putting in a door tomorrow. I'm just a wreck!!! Had to move things out of the room when the washer came. I could have made life easier by using our artificial tree but u wanted a real one so it's in the hall til tomorrow when the contracter will bring a saw to cut off the trunk a bit to help it get water from the stand. I'll try to read and catch up here but I'm quite behind.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Im glad I helped. My hat turned out very old lady looking but warm. I'll use it when outside while son is shoveling. I did look everywhere...just disappeared. Must have landed in a craft bag or such. Wish I could find it. My neighbor's tree fell in his yard landing on our fen e and a corner of my garage. Had son's birthday yesterday. Contracter putting in a door tomorrow. I'm just a wreck!!! Had to move things out of the room when the washer came. I could have made life easier by using our artificial tree but u wanted a real one so it's in the hall til tomorrow when the contracter will bring a saw to cut off the trunk a bit to help it get water from the stand. I'll try to read and catch up here but I'm quite behind.


Hi Polly, good to see you, we worry when you don't appear!!! Keep on keeping on, girl!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. This is an appeal to the UK ladies. Have you seen any of the posts about Izzy bear? They are needing a host for February 2015. If anyone can help contact Sue http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164837-1.html you will find a call out on the last page (31)


Sounds a nice idea, but I have enough trouble keeping up with Flo. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and cold Surrey. Mr P has a hosp follow up appt today, should be no problem.

GKs are coming to stay Saturday night and gs has volunteered to make ginger biscuits for a school sale - somehow I got volunteered too and I hate ginger!!!!! Needless to say LM will want to make cakes too so my kitchen will be covered in flour.

Hope everyone is ok, Polly nice to see you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am ET and -2'C (28'F).
My car appointment was cancelled yesterday just before I left work. It appears, contrary to their website and contrary to the lady who took my appointment, that they don't do after work appointments. Update your website~and tell your staff. I'll have to try again on Saturday, or....go to Walmart. They do oilchanges.
It's Friday!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and cold Surrey. Mr P has a hosp follow up appt today, should be no problem.
> 
> GKs are coming to stay Saturday night and gs has volunteered to make ginger biscuits for a school sale - somehow I got volunteered too and I hate ginger!!!!! Needless to say LM will want to make cakes too so my kitchen will be covered in flour.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, Polly nice to see you.


You need to make a cake like this.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls...
the saga..........DS and GS1 came down last night to search for the leak. Im futting a long story short...Ive got holes drilled in my lounge ceiling and they think it is coming from the tank.....So today we will drsain the system and put a new tank in. I onlyhop3 it is that..

Didnt go to U3a, I just couldnet be bothered and wasnt in the mood. My house is a tip!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls...
> the saga..........DS and GS1 came down last night to search for the leak. Im futting a long story short...Ive got holes drilled in my lounge ceiling and they think it is coming from the tank.....So today we will drsain the system and put a new tank in. I onlyhop3 it is that..
> 
> Didnt go to U3a, I just couldnet be bothered and wasnt in the mood. My house is a tip!


I hope that the new tank will be the end of the drip. It sounds like it would be the perfect time to get out of the house. Let the lads drill and bang and you go find some quiet elsewhere.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Im glad I helped. My hat turned out very old lady looking but warm. I'll use it when outside while son is shoveling. I did look everywhere...just disappeared. Must have landed in a craft bag or such. Wish I could find it. My neighbor's tree fell in his yard landing on our fen e and a corner of my garage. Had son's birthday yesterday. Contracter putting in a door tomorrow. I'm just a wreck!!! Had to move things out of the room when the washer came. I could have made life easier by using our artificial tree but u wanted a real one so it's in the hall til tomorrow when the contracter will bring a saw to cut off the trunk a bit to help it get water from the stand. I'll try to read and catch up here but I'm quite behind.


I hope the neighbour is going to remove the tree for you. Hope there wasn't too much damage to the fence and garage. If you can't get the trunk cut quickly, stand the tree up in the back yard. They don't lose needles as quickly if they are kept cold.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely!! I went for a day trip from Lake Garda in July and it was absolutely sweltering! Then, on the way back to the coach, there was such a bad storm that our little boat had to stop and put us on a much bigger boat because the water was so rough!!!


I hope you keep your feet dry while you are in Venice. Here's hoping the weather will turn for the better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off early.
I need to break up a cat fight. It's too early for this.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You need to make a cake like this.


Oh my! I just put on 5lbs looking at that - and there is _cake_ underneath all that???!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :twisted:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hes gone for the tank...Its kept in the fitted wardrobe and we cant get the same size tank again. /They dont make it.. All the fittings are having to be changed and the wardrobe extended......I'm honestly trying to stay cheerful, but at the end of the day...its only water!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls...
> the saga..........DS and GS1 came down last night to search for the leak. Im futting a long story short...Ive got holes drilled in my lounge ceiling and they think it is coming from the tank.....So today we will drsain the system and put a new tank in. I onlyhop3 it is that..
> 
> Didnt go to U3a, I just couldnet be bothered and wasnt in the mood. My house is a tip!


Well at least all this didn't happen over Christmas love!! Hang in there and just keep repeating my usual mantra to yourself "Everything is going to be all right!" OK? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you keep your feet dry while you are in Venice. Here's hoping the weather will turn for the better.


Thank you, will bring back some pictures but I hope they don't show rain or snow, a bit of sun would go down a treat!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

IMPORTANT NEWS.

Ive just had an e mail from Purleys sister in law in Ocala. Pueleys DH went down with shingles and has been poorly and so has our purley, with her bronchitis...They cant contact uf on line because they havent got wi fi...They hope to be coming home soon.

poor purley and kenny. xxxx get well soon


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Lovely!! I went for a day trip from Lake Garda in July and it was absolutely sweltering! Then, on the way back to the coach, there was such a bad storm that our little boat had to stop and put us on a much bigger boat because the water was so rough!!!


They might have a heat wave just for you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. This is an appeal to the UK ladies. Have you seen any of the posts about Izzy bear? They are needing a host for February 2015. If anyone can help contact Sue http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164837-1.html you will find a call out on the last page (31)


Do you do this at school? We did it with. brant Bear. The bear went on all sorts of adventures, including the World Cup one year. My DD took him to Thailand & has hilarious pictures of him, some couldn't be taken into school.
Hope Issy bear gets a host, I never go far so he would be bored with me!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> You need to make a cake like this.


Wow, is it Diabetic friendly?????? I get sugar rush just looking. I know my SIL would love it. Can you imagine how heavy it would be?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls...
> the saga..........DS and GS1 came down last night to search for the leak. Im futting a long story short...Ive got holes drilled in my lounge ceiling and they think it is coming from the tank.....So today we will drsain the system and put a new tank in. I onlyhop3 it is that..
> 
> Didnt go to U3a, I just couldnet be bothered and wasnt in the mood. My house is a tip
> ...


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that the new tank will be the end of the drip. It sounds like it would be the perfect time to get out of the house. Let the lads drill and bang and you go find some quiet elsewhere.


 Agree


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> IMPORTANT NEWS.
> 
> Ive just had an e mail from Purleys sister in law in Ocala. Pueleys DH went down with shingles and has been poorly and so has our purley, with her bronchitis...They cant contact uf on line because they havent got wi fi...They hope to be coming home soon.
> 
> poor purley and kenny. xxxx get well soon


Poor Purly & Kenny, if you get in touch give them my best wishes & hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> IMPORTANT NEWS.
> 
> Ive just had an e mail from Purleys sister in law in Ocala. Pueleys DH went down with shingles and has been poorly and so has our purley, with her bronchitis...They cant contact uf on line because they havent got wi fi...They hope to be coming home soon.
> 
> poor purley and kenny. xxxx get well soon


Oh my...I hear that shingles is awful...hope they both get better soon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning girls...
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You need to make a cake like this.


Oh my goodness! That's some cake!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and cold Surrey. Mr P has a hosp follow up appt today, should be no problem.
> 
> GKs are coming to stay Saturday night and gs has volunteered to make ginger biscuits for a school sale - somehow I got volunteered too and I hate ginger!!!!! Needless to say LM will want to make cakes too so my kitchen will be covered in flour.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, Polly nice to see you.


That sounds like a fun weekend!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls...
> the saga..........DS and GS1 came down last night to search for the leak. Im futting a long story short...Ive got holes drilled in my lounge ceiling and they think it is coming from the tank.....So today we will drsain the system and put a new tank in. I onlyhop3 it is that..
> 
> Didnt go to U3a, I just couldnet be bothered and wasnt in the mood. My house is a tip!


I really hope that that takes care of the problem. I don't blame you a bit for staying home!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well at least all this didn't happen over Christmas love!! Hang in there and just keep repeating my usual mantra to yourself "Everything is going to be all right!" OK? xxxxxxxxxxx


Good advice, Londy! Those kind of projects drive me mad!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, will bring back some pictures but I hope they don't show rain or snow, a bit of sun would go down a treat!!!


It would indeed!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> IMPORTANT NEWS.
> 
> Ive just had an e mail from Purleys sister in law in Ocala. Pueleys DH went down with shingles and has been poorly and so has our purley, with her bronchitis...They cant contact uf on line because they havent got wi fi...They hope to be coming home soon.
> 
> poor purley and kenny. xxxx get well soon


Oh no! I hope they are both well soon! Gentle and healing hugs to both Purly and Kenny. xxxooo. Thanks so much for the update.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Its ok ir they finish jobs. Casn you remember the kitchen saga? from last January?...We still havent got tiles or paint! Gos knows when that'll be done...but I dont intened to start this sitting room until it is...


Stage a 'sit-in' just plenty of nibbles & knitting!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have started a new project today. and knitted 2 lines.....I expect it to be ready in 2020


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I have started a new project today. and knitted 2 lines.....I expect it to be ready in 2020


You don't want to rush into anything too rashly! My niece has asked me to knit something I have never seen before. It's a cover that goes over the baby, when in a sling &buttons on to the mums coat. My daughter is very excited because she wants one IF. she has No2, I have a pattern that I have to work bits from, I may be some time! At least she has bought some great wool, I'll soon muck that up! I. Just off to pick up DH fro. The station. Only 2 more weeks of playing mini-cab. Hugs, enjoy your knitting


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> IMPORTANT NEWS.
> 
> Ive just had an e mail from Purleys sister in law in Ocala. Pueleys DH went down with shingles and has been poorly and so has our purley, with her bronchitis...They cant contact uf on line because they havent got wi fi...They hope to be coming home soon.
> 
> poor purley and kenny. xxxx get well soon


Thanks for the update.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> IMPORTANT NEWS.
> 
> Ive just had an e mail from Purleys sister in law in Ocala. Pueleys DH went down with shingles and has been poorly and so has our purley, with her bronchitis...They cant contact uf on line because they havent got wi fi...They hope to be coming home soon.
> 
> poor purley and kenny. xxxx get well soon


Awww, sending them love and lots of hugs and hope they are both better soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have started a new project today. and knitted 2 lines.....I expect it to be ready in 2020


What you makin'? x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You don't want to rush into anything too rashly! My niece has asked me to knit something I have never seen before. It's a cover that goes over the baby, when in a sling &buttons on to the mums coat. My daughter is very excited because she wants one IF. she has No2, I have a pattern that I have to work bits from, I may be some time! At least she has bought some great wool, I'll soon muck that up! I. Just off to pick up DH fro. The station. Only 2 more weeks of playing mini-cab. Hugs, enjoy your knitting


Haha, only two more weeks? Be careful what you wish for love!!! That project sounds like it will stretch your imagination, looking forward to seeing the end result! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You need to make a cake like this.


I suddenly have this strong craving for chocolate.... :roll: .....I wonder why?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> IMPORTANT NEWS.
> 
> Ive just had an e mail from Purleys sister in law in Ocala. Pueleys DH went down with shingles and has been poorly and so has our purley, with her bronchitis...They cant contact uf on line because they havent got wi fi...They hope to be coming home soon.
> 
> poor purley and kenny. xxxx get well soon


Oh Bless there hearts what a combination!! Healing hugs Purly(((()))))


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You need to make a cake like this.


That is some cake!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I suddenly have this strong craving for chocolate.... :roll: .....I wonder why?


Haha, I _always_ have a strong craving for chocolate!!!! :evil:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You don't want to rush into anything too rashly! My niece has asked me to knit something I have never seen before. It's a cover that goes over the baby, when in a sling &buttons on to the mums coat. My daughter is very excited because she wants one IF. she has No2, I have a pattern that I have to work bits from, I may be some time! At least she has bought some great wool, I'll soon muck that up! I. Just off to pick up DH fro. The station. Only 2 more weeks of playing mini-cab. Hugs, enjoy your knitting


That sounds very interesting you could make it like a blanket and just add the buttons......maybe this is coming from someone who has no clue how to design anything...... :roll: ............Wow time is really flying isn't it I really can't believe this year is almost over.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Healing vibes to Kennh and Pearlie, hope they soon feel better xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening. Had a busy day. Put the tree up ready for the gks to decorate. Went with Mr P to hosp, the doctor is pleased with the way he's doing and wants to see him in a year's time.

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, I _always_ have a strong craving for chocolate!!!! :evil:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a busy day. Put the tree up ready for the gks to decorate. Went with Mr P to hosp, the doctor is pleased with the way he's doing and wants to see him in a year's time.
> 
> Hugs to everyone xxx


we have our tree up just no ornaments yet and it is a good thing because Michael knocked the whole thing over just a few minutes ago :shock: :shock: So glad to hear that Mr. P has been given a clean bill of health


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> we have our tree up just no ornaments yet and it is a good thing because Michael knocked the whole thing over just a few minutes ago :shock: :shock: So glad to hear that Mr. P has been given a clean bill of health


Thanks Lisa. I bet Michael just loves the tree. We shall probably take a few hours decorating our tree as LM insists that ALL the decorations are put on it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Haha, only two more weeks? Be careful what you wish for love!!! That project sounds like it will stretch your imagination, looking forward to seeing the end result! xxxxx


Tell me about it! I'm not sure where to start but I will! Bye the way my grandson loved his advent, his brother wants a new one now.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a busy day. Put the tree up ready for the gks to decorate. Went with Mr P to hosp, the doctor is pleased with the way he's doing and wants to see him in a year's time.
> 
> Hugs to everyone xxx


So pleased MR P got a good revue at the hospital. My DH Goes Monday to Guys.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I started a hat for Michael last night and I almost finished it, I will post a picture when it is finished I used two colors that are both light colors so the design doesn't show that much you have to really look close.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Lisa. I bet Michael just loves the tree. We shall probably take a few hours decorating our tree as LM insists that ALL the decorations are put on it.


He keeps hugging it that is how he knocked it over he even gave it a kiss good thing it is a new tree......I usually put all on mine too but I lost most of mine to mold because they got rain in them so I have to start over and so I only have the really nice ones that I had in the house so I hope if we put those on there will be no more knocking the tree over :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, I _always_ have a strong craving for chocolate!!!! :evil:


Me, too!  :XD: :twisted:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a busy day. Put the tree up ready for the gks to decorate. Went with Mr P to hosp, the doctor is pleased with the way he's doing and wants to see him in a year's time.
> 
> Hugs to everyone xxx


Great news on Mr. P's progress! Glad he's doing so well. Hugs to you both! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a busy day. Put the tree up ready for the gks to decorate. Went with Mr P to hosp, the doctor is pleased with the way he's doing and wants to see him in a year's time.
> 
> Hugs to everyone xxx


That's good news! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> we have our tree up just no ornaments yet and it is a good thing because Michael knocked the whole thing over just a few minutes ago :shock: :shock: So glad to hear that Mr. P has been given a clean bill of health


You're going to have your work cut out there, Lisa!! When Charlotte was visiting, I bought a 30" optical fibre tree that sits up on my sideboard, way out of the reach of little fingers. So, her daddy goes and knocks the whole thing over! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You're going to have your work cut out there, Lisa!! When Charlotte was visiting, I bought a 30" optical fibre tree that sits up on my sideboard, way out of the reach of little fingers. So, her daddy goes and knocks the whole thing over! :roll: :roll: :roll:


Oh oh!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, you need to keep your ears covered when it's cold! Hope you find your 50 bucks, that will buy some nice yarn!! Hope you came up with something good from your rummage in the fridge!! xxx


Lucky I had some leftover scallops and rice from a meal out that I brought home the day before or I'd be happy with a ham and cheese sandwich. I've begun a hat in raspberry yarn. I liked the ear flaps and bobble of the lower part of one hat and the petal looking peaks of another at the top. I had a terrible time figuring out how to make a bobble and I think there are 20 in two off set rows. Got to where I planned to switch to the other pattern and found its done top down. Hmmm....so I'm doing the top on separate needles and going to attach the two halves somehow. I thought I might alternate a stitch from the top with one from the bottom and the knit two together. Should be interesting. Hope you snd the others are well and warm. I'll tell you about my fallen tree next time since I need to let the dog out and get kitty one and two fed and happy for the night. Have not eaten and it's 11:30 but I have a salad or rhubarb pie in the frig. I hsd phone calls all evening which i enjoyed. I'm thinking pie sounds best tho less nutritious. We have meatloaf but I'm not going in that direction. Oh, my real tree is in the stand with one set of lights. I hope the cats or dog don't drink the water from the tree stand.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Looks like another knitting day.
> 
> Went to the hospital for the pain management course assessment yesterday and after an hour of questions I have been accepted on the course which will start in the new year. I was interviewed by a physiotherapist and a psychologist who will be running the course and they were very nice. To one of the questions about age I told them them I acted my shoe size and not my age, that seemed to impress them!
> 
> ...


Happy to read your happy news. It's an interesting field. You were brave to undergo scrutiny. But we knew they would love you. You are a 'can do' lady.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am ET and 4'c (39'F). Lots of wind last night. Gusts to 100 km per hour brought down the dead tree on the neighbour's yard, part of it onto our lilacs. At least the lilacs can take it. Most of the rest of the tree fell on his property so he gets to haul away all the wormy wood.
> Yesterday, the boss asked me to do overtime, 20 minutes before I was to leave so I didn't get my tires on nor get an appointment for today before they closed. We have an automated system to send files to the bank so people will get paid, but he keeps interrupting it so one of the ladies in the Finance department can look at the files first. Well she was busy so it took an hour before she could look at the files. And I sat there twiddling until she was done. I'm calling the garage as soon as they open to see if I can get the car in after work today.
> I didn't get any knitting done, which was probably a good thing, I would have made mistakes.


Another tree gone bad. I've one down next door but part rests on my fence and garage. My friend thinks I'm on my own for the part in my yard. But it's his tree?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Another tree gone bad. I've one down next door but part rests on my fence and garage. My friend thinks I'm on my own for the part in my yard. But it's his tree?


While looking at the garage roof at the tree I saw a young cat looks just like my Mooch. Must have the same parent. I hope it has a owner. I hate to think its on it's own.it may be living in my garage which is very old.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am ET and 4'c (39'F). Lots of wind last night. Gusts to 100 km per hour brought down the dead tree on the neighbour's yard, part of it onto our lilacs. At least the lilacs can take it. Most of the rest of the tree fell on his property so he gets to haul away all the wormy wood.
> Yesterday, the boss asked me to do overtime, 20 minutes before I was to leave so I didn't get my tires on nor get an appointment for today before they closed. We have an automated system to send files to the bank so people will get paid, but he keeps interrupting it so one of the ladies in the Finance department can look at the files first. Well she was busy so it took an hour before she could look at the files. And I sat there twiddling until she was done. I'm calling the garage as soon as they open to see if I can get the car in after work today.
> I didn't get any knitting done, which was probably a good thing, I would have made mistakes.


Another tree gone bad. I've one down next door but part rests on my fence and garage. My friend thinks I'm on my own for the part in my yard. But it's his tree? While looking at the garage roof I saw a young cat looks like my Mooch..must have same parent. I hope it has an owner. I hate to think its on it's own. Might be living in my old garage.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My sister sent me this joke,so don't blame me!!!
> 
> He was in blissful ecstasy, with a huge smile on his face as he enjoyed the moment. His wife moved forwards, then backwards, forwards, then backwards again... and again...and again, back and forth...back and forth...in and out...in and out...in and out...........in and out, ever so slowly and gently trying to draw in and use every inch. Her heart was pounding....pounding that she felt it would burst from her chest......her face was flushed............she was dripping with
> perspiration, then she moaned, oh so softly at first, then she began to groan louder and louder and louder. Till finally and totally exhausted, she let out an almighty scream, a scream that shook him to the very core and she shuddered to a sudden halt. Her whole body was taut and stretched her face like crimson, finally gasping for every breath she said......
> ...


Love it! Wish I could remember it to tell it to friends.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Happy to read your happy news. It's an interesting field. You were brave to undergo scrutiny. But we knew they would love you. You are a 'can do' lady.


Thanks for the vote of confidence Polly. I was worried l had blown it when l was asked was l worried about getting old and l said No l just act myshoe size! L think you are a can do lady yourself. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, cold and frosty here, but beautifully sunny. Hope uou are all having a hood week end. Gks coming to stay and get the tree decorated.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning. It's a cold and frosty morning here. I have lots to get on with house work wise.

Lots of hugs to everyone and have a good Saturday.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls..Its sunny and white frost today. We are still dripping as DH says he'll do it Monday incase he needs any thing else and the shopsare open then!

Today , DARE I SAY IT, im going to try and do very little. I may get on with my knitting.

Londy hasve a great break.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> OMG they are adorable and maybe not identical!!!! :-D :-D


No, they aren't identical. Arya is like Miss M, and Brooklyn is like Jayla.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, they aren't identical. Arya is like Miss M, and Brooklyn is like Jaya.


There was something going on at the hospital yesterday, lots of twin girls and they were all identical and identically dressed. I guess they were running some tests. Hope your twins and Mum are doing ok. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You wont belive this, but...Im just sitting in my chair and theres a drip fell on me............This is the 2nd one above my head...Im so sick...thats 2 now! and a brand new tank sits ine
the car. Sorry to moan again.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> You wont belive this, but...Im just sitting in my chair and theres a drip fell on me............This is the 2nd one above my head...Im so sick...thats 2 now! and a brand new tank sits ine
> the car. Sorry to moan again.


You moan. I'd get out of there or sit with a bowl on your head, somehow! :lol: 
Just told MR B & he asked why does everything happen to you.......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> There was something going on at the hospital yesterday, lots of twin girls and they were all identical and identically dressed. I guess they were running some tests. Hope your twins and Mum are doing ok. Xx


They are doing really good, they went home this afternoon, and they have had a total family day, just so their family could have the day to settle in, and the older girls could have some very needed time with their mum.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They are doing really good, they went home this afternoon, and they have had a total family day, just so their family could have the day to settle in, and the older girls could have some very needed time with their mum.


That's great news and what a lovely photo of you and the twins.xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Lucky I had some leftover scallops and rice from a meal out that I brought home the day before or I'd be happy with a ham and cheese sandwich. I've begun a hat in raspberry yarn. I liked the ear flaps and bobble of the lower part of one hat and the petal looking peaks of another at the top. I had a terrible time figuring out how to make a bobble and I think there are 20 in two off set rows. Got to where I planned to switch to the other pattern and found its done top down. Hmmm....so I'm doing the top on separate needles and going to attach the two halves somehow. I thought I might alternate a stitch from the top with one from the bottom and the knit two together. Should be interesting. Hope you snd the others are well and warm. I'll tell you about my fallen tree next time since I need to let the dog out and get kitty one and two fed and happy for the night. Have not eaten and it's 11:30 but I have a salad or rhubarb pie in the frig. I hsd phone calls all evening which i enjoyed. I'm thinking pie sounds best tho less nutritious. We have meatloaf but I'm not going in that direction. Oh, my real tree is in the stand with one set of lights. I hope the cats or dog don't drink the water from the tree stand.


If you alternate the stitches, you may finish up with a ridge because you will have twice as many stitches at that point - unless you knit 2 tog, one from each side instead of alternating?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, they aren't identical. Arya is like Miss M, and Brooklyn is like Jayla.


That is beautiful, they are gorgeous and may I say that is a lovely picture of you too Judi! Another one to go on the wall!!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, they aren't identical. Arya is like Miss M, and Brooklyn is like Jayla.


Such a lovely picture xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You wont belive this, but...Im just sitting in my chair and theres a drip fell on me............This is the 2nd one above my head...Im so sick...thats 2 now! and a brand new tank sits ine
> the car. Sorry to moan again.


Oh no. I sure hope it gets fixed soon!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> No, they aren't identical. Arya is like Miss M, and Brooklyn is like Jayla.


What a beautiful photo, you look such a happy & proud Grandma, which I know you are. Hope you DD is ok.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You need to make a cake like this.


How would you cut it?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> IMPORTANT NEWS.
> 
> Ive just had an e mail from Purleys sister in law in Ocala. Pueleys DH went down with shingles and has been poorly and so has our purley, with her bronchitis...They cant contact uf on line because they havent got wi fi...They hope to be coming home soon.
> 
> poor purley and kenny. xxxx get well soon


I hope they are feeling the healing vibes being sent to them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, they aren't identical. Arya is like Miss M, and Brooklyn is like Jayla.


Beautiful! All three of you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> There was something going on at the hospital yesterday, lots of twin girls and they were all identical and identically dressed. I guess they were running some tests. Hope your twins and Mum are doing ok. Xx


Other than in school, when it is obligatory, we have never dressed ours identically. We'd never tell them apart!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

the new great-grandchild is a girl. Due in April. Perfect since her uncle is due in March. One of each. Happy Saxy.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> the new great-grandchild is a girl. Due in April. Perfect since her uncle is due in March. One of each. Happy Saxy.


Happy in deed :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> How would you cut it?


I wouldn't, I would use a big spoon and, no, I am not sharing!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> the new great-grandchild is a girl. Due in April. Perfect since her uncle is due in March. One of each. Happy Saxy.


Oh my, yours is certainly an ever-expanding family!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> How would you cut it?


With great difficulty!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> the new great-grandchild is a girl. Due in April. Perfect since her uncle is due in March. One of each. Happy Saxy.


You are lucky to be surrounded with so many children and they are lucky too to have you.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, they aren't identical. Arya is like Miss M, and Brooklyn is like Jayla.


Love it!!!! they are adorable!

How much did they weight?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> the new great-grandchild is a girl. Due in April. Perfect since her uncle is due in March. One of each. Happy Saxy.


That is awesome they will need little sweaters that say I'm the Uncle and I'm the niece that would be cute.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wouldn't, I would use a big spoon and, no, I am not sharing!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Off to go put on some Vegetable soup and see how I feel after eating some good stuff.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> the new great-grandchild is a girl. Due in April. Perfect since her uncle is due in March. One of each. Happy Saxy.


You are really blessed to have so many youngsters surrounding you


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Girls. we re back in Ocala as of this afternoon. So glad to be here. We certainly fell into a world of hurt. Kenny got shingles so we spent a day in the hospital ERwith th tmp (no joke) at freezing. Some one got us blankets as my teeth were chattering and for me a hot cup of coffee. ThenI got sicker than I have been in years on Thanksgiving. I couldn't lift my head. I had every GI upset known to man and then it affectd my lungs.They wanted to admit me to the hospital but I said no. I am just now starting to feel a little better. Just feel blessed to be home. Kenny caught my cold so his surgery has been postoned till the 16th.Have really missed you all. I haven't had time to catch up, but did see the picture of proud grandma Judi and her beautiful wee girls. I hope all went well for Mom and babies.Will check in later. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, they aren't identical. Arya is like Miss M, and Brooklyn is like Jayla.


Oh, what a beautiful photo!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You wont belive this, but...Im just sitting in my chair and theres a drip fell on me............This is the 2nd one above my head...Im so sick...thats 2 now! and a brand new tank sits ine
> the car. Sorry to moan again.


You hzve s right to moan with that continuing to happen!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They are doing really good, they went home this afternoon, and they have had a total family day, just so their family could have the day to settle in, and the older girls could have some very needed time with their mum.


That makes good sense.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> the new great-grandchild is a girl. Due in April. Perfect since her uncle is due in March. One of each. Happy Saxy.


Happy news!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wouldn't, I would use a big spoon and, no, I am not sharing!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


I wouldn't either!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Girls. we re back in Ocala as of this afternoon. So glad to be here. We certainly fell into a world of hurt. Kenny got shingles so we spent a day in the hospital ERwith th tmp (no joke) at freezing. Some one got us blankets as my teeth were chattering and for me a hot cup of coffee. ThenI got sicker than I have been in years on Thanksgiving. I couldn't lift my head. I had every GI upset known to man and then it affectd my lungs.They wanted to admit me to the hospital but I said no. I am just now starting to feel a little better. Just feel blessed to be home. Kenny caught my cold so his surgery has been postoned till the 16th.Have really missed you all. I haven't had time to catch up, but did see the picture of proud grandma Judi and her beautiful wee girls. I hope all went well for Mom and babies.Will check in later. Purly


Glad you're back in your Ocala house. So sorry you have both been so sick. Sending many gentle and healing hugs to both of you! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Love it!!!! they are adorable!
> 
> How much did they weight?


Arya was 2860 gm (6lb 4.8835oz) and Brooklyn was 2675 gm (5 lb 14.358oz) such little tiny bundles


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Arya was 2.9 kg and Brooklyn was 2.6 kg - such little tiny bundles


Tiny, indeed! So glad they are all doing well. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Arya was 2.9 kg and Brooklyn was 2.6 kg - such little tiny bundles


A good weight for twins, no wonder your DD was suffering!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Girls. we re back in Ocala as of this afternoon. So glad to be here. We certainly fell into a world of hurt. Kenny got shingles so we spent a day in the hospital ERwith th tmp (no joke) at freezing. Some one got us blankets as my teeth were chattering and for me a hot cup of coffee. ThenI got sicker than I have been in years on Thanksgiving. I couldn't lift my head. I had every GI upset known to man and then it affectd my lungs.They wanted to admit me to the hospital but I said no. I am just now starting to feel a little better. Just feel blessed to be home. Kenny caught my cold so his surgery has been postoned till the 16th.Have really missed you all. I haven't had time to catch up, but did see the picture of proud grandma Judi and her beautiful wee girls. I hope all went well for Mom and babies.Will check in later. Purly


Purly it's great to see you back. You need to take care of yourself and don't rush things. Lots of gentle hugs to you and Kenny.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Arya was 2860 gm (6lb 4.8835oz) and Brooklyn was 2675 gm (5 lb 14.358oz) such little tiny bundles


It looks like you edited this to add pounds and ounces, so glad you did. They are good sizes, I would say 6lb something is a good weight for a singleton at full term.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH worked until midnight last night putting a new emergen and tank in, It is still dripping this morning. I had no water all day. I.m so fed up. Sorry to moan.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, they aren't identical. Arya is like Miss M, and Brooklyn is like Jayla.


That photo is for the album. What a wonderful sight.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Girls. we re back in Ocala as of this afternoon. So glad to be here. We certainly fell into a world of hurt. Kenny got shingles so we spent a day in the hospital ERwith th tmp (no joke) at freezing. Some one got us blankets as my teeth were chattering and for me a hot cup of coffee. ThenI got sicker than I have been in years on Thanksgiving. I couldn't lift my head. I had every GI upset known to man and then it affectd my lungs.They wanted to admit me to the hospital but I said no. I am just now starting to feel a little better. Just feel blessed to be home. Kenny caught my cold so his surgery has been postoned till the 16th.Have really missed you all. I haven't had time to catch up, but did see the picture of proud grandma Judi and her beautiful wee girls. I hope all went well for Mom and babies.Will check in later. Purly


(Its lovely to have you home purley. love to kenny too....Hope you pick up better now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH assures me thast the drips will driop when the coving is dried out. Why am I not convinced.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Arya was 2860 gm (6lb 4.8835oz) and Brooklyn was 2675 gm (5 lb 14.358oz) such little tiny bundles


OMG they were very good weights for girls anyway without having 2.....No wonder she was tired.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Girls. we re back in Ocala as of this afternoon. So glad to be here. We certainly fell into a world of hurt. Kenny got shingles so we spent a day in the hospital ERwith th tmp (no joke) at freezing. Some one got us blankets as my teeth were chattering and for me a hot cup of coffee. ThenI got sicker than I have been in years on Thanksgiving. I couldn't lift my head. I had every GI upset known to man and then it affectd my lungs.They wanted to admit me to the hospital but I said no. I am just now starting to feel a little better. Just feel blessed to be home. Kenny caught my cold so his surgery has been postoned till the 16th.Have really missed you all. I haven't had time to catch up, but did see the picture of proud grandma Judi and her beautiful wee girls. I hope all went well for Mom and babies.Will check in later. Purly


Hope you are both recovering well now, you certainly get more than your fair share of hiccups, doncha, girl?! Sending you both much love and healing hugs! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Arya was 2860 gm (6lb 4.8835oz) and Brooklyn was 2675 gm (5 lb 14.358oz) such little tiny bundles


Good weights for twins though, my DD was 2 weeks early and was 5lbs 10 oz!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH worked until midnight last night putting a new emergen and tank in, It is still dripping this morning. I had no water all day. I.m so fed up. Sorry to moan.


Sounds like this needs professional help, you can't go on like this when it's so cold. If it doesn't stop dripping very soon, put your dainty little foot down!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a slightly grey and chilly London! Having a lazy day as I seem to have caught a bit of a cold and am feeling sorry for myself. Personally, I don't think I eat enough! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a slightly grey and chilly London! Having a lazy day as I seem to have caught a bit of a cold and am feeling sorry for myself. Personally, I don't think I eat enough! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Get better soon. We all need to feel sorry for our selves sometimes.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It looks like you edited this to add pounds and ounces, so glad you did. They are good sizes, I would say 6lb something is a good weight for a singleton at full term.


I think a lot of people would, but that is a very tiny weight, as far as my family is concerned 😨😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That photo is for the album. What a wonderful sight.


😊👭


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good weights for twins though, my DD was 2 weeks early and was 5lbs 10 oz!!


All of my girls were well over 8lb, two of them were closer to 10 lb 😁😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a slightly grey and chilly London! Having a lazy day as I seem to have caught a bit of a cold and am feeling sorry for myself. Personally, I don't think I eat enough! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Regard less of not eating enough, I hope you begin to feel better soon xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> All of my girls were well over 8lb, two of them were closer to 10 lb 😁😂


Ouch!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> DH worked until midnight last night putting a new emergen and tank in, It is still dripping this morning. I had no water all day. I.m so fed up. Sorry to moan.


You moan, my love, you need to!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> DH assures me thast the drips will driop when the coving is dried out. Why am I not convinced.


Have faith!


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

The Christmas tree got decorated yesterday so this morning I get to sit with the lights on and drink my coffee and listen to Christmas music. I forgot to unpack my Christmas coffee mugs so have to do that today so my tradition for December is complete. It is cold and windy today so I plan to sit here and knit most of the day. DIL started her second trimester today. She is 38 and this is her first pregnancy so she was being very cautious about sharing this experience until now. I, however, have gotten yarn and needles busy making a basket weave pattern baby blanket. I am sewing receiving blankets that tie in front so baby cannot get unwrapped. Very cozy and baby will like he swaddling.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a slightly grey and chilly London! Having a lazy day as I seem to have caught a bit of a cold and am feeling sorry for myself. Personally, I don't think I eat enough! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


You must eat to keep well & warm! Hope you soon feel better.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> All of my girls were well over 8lb, two of them were closer to 10 lb 😁😂


My daughter was nearly born at 34 weeks & the scan said she was just over 3lb. Luckily after bed rest from me she went to 38 weeks & just made 7lb.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It looks like you edited this to add pounds and ounces, so glad you did. They are good sizes, I would say 6lb something is a good weight for a singleton at full term.


I agree - those are good weights for twins.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Get better soon. We all need to feel sorry for our selves sometimes.


And from me, too! Sending you gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like this needs professional help, you can't go on like this when it's so cold. If it doesn't stop dripping very soon, put your dainty little foot down!!!! xxx


I quite agree, Susan,, put your foot down with a firm hand. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Londy, so sorry you have a cold, hope you can get rid of it by the time you go away, do not want you sniffling around Venice. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey, all is quiet and the family have gone home. 

Yesterday the gks made some apple and cinamon muffins and Anzac bisuits. They were delicious. Then they helped me put up the decorations, including the drunk angel who goes on top of the tree.

Their M and D came to lunch and gavee Mr P his birthday presents for next Thursday. He now has this dongle thingy that goes in the tv and does stuff, but he hasn't a clue what it does even though he asked for it for his birthday!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> The Christmas tree got decorated yesterday so this morning I get to sit with the lights on and drink my coffee and listen to Christmas music. I forgot to unpack my Christmas coffee mugs so have to do that today so my tradition for December is complete. It is cold and windy today so I plan to sit here and knit most of the day. DIL started her second trimester today. She is 38 and this is her first pregnancy so she was being very cautious about sharing this experience until now. I, however, have gotten yarn and needles busy making a basket weave pattern baby blanket. I am sewing receiving blankets that tie in front so baby cannot get unwrapped. Very cozy and baby will like he swaddling.


Hello there, nice to see you. We hae just heard that a friend of my son's is expecting her 2nd baby, her daughter is 13, and she is 43. Good luck to your DD and I like the sound of the receiving blankets.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree, Susan,, put your foot down with a firm hand. xxxx


I agree, too, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey, all is quiet and the family have gone home.
> 
> Yesterday the gks made some apple and cinamon muffins and Anzac bisuits. They were delicious. Then they helped me put up the decorations, including the drunk angel who goes on top of the tree.
> 
> Their M and D came to lunch and gavee Mr P his birthday presents for next Thursday. He now has this dongle thingy that goes in the tv and does stuff, but he hasn't a clue what it does even though he asked for it for his birthday!


I am thinking of doing some baking today, but I will need to do it witout an oven, as that has decided not to work! We are going to see if we can get it fixed through our house insurance. That will make things easier if we can do that. I want to make some different types of greats for myself, as I seem to have developed an allergy to grains.

It is now 0400 hours, and I am going to head back to bed, a try and get some more sleep before daylight comes to my part of the world. Good night all xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey, all is quiet and the family have gone home.
> 
> Yesterday the gks made some apple and cinamon muffins and Anzac bisuits. They were delicious. Then they helped me put up the decorations, including the drunk angel who goes on top of the tree.
> 
> Their M and D came to lunch and gavee Mr P his birthday presents for next Thursday. He now has this dongle thingy that goes in the tv and does stuff, but he hasn't a clue what it does even though he asked for it for his birthday!


It sounds like the thing my SIL wants me to have? You can get all sorts on it??


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey, all is quiet and the family have gone home.
> 
> Yesterday the gks made some apple and cinamon muffins and Anzac bisuits. They were delicious. Then they helped me put up the decorations, including the drunk angel who goes on top of the tree.
> 
> Their M and D came to lunch and gavee Mr P his birthday presents for next Thursday. He now has this dongle thingy that goes in the tv and does stuff, but he hasn't a clue what it does even though he asked for it for his birthday!


It sounds like the thing my SIL wants me to have? You can get all sorts on it??


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> The Christmas tree got decorated yesterday so this morning I get to sit with the lights on and drink my coffee and listen to Christmas music. I forgot to unpack my Christmas coffee mugs so have to do that today so my tradition for December is complete. It is cold and windy today so I plan to sit here and knit most of the day. DIL started her second trimester today. She is 38 and this is her first pregnancy so she was being very cautious about sharing this experience until now. I, however, have gotten yarn and needles busy making a basket weave pattern baby blanket. I am sewing receiving blankets that tie in front so baby cannot get unwrapped. Very cozy and baby will like he swaddling.


Hi Rita, nice to see you!! I've got a nice picture in my head now of you all cosy by your tree with the lights, drinking from your special mugs and knitting!! Doesn't get much better than that!! Sounds like your forthcoming grandchild is going to be spoilt - but nice and warm!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lond Girl said:


> Hi Rita, nice to see you!! I've got a nice picture in my head now of you all cosy by your tree with the lights, drinking from your special mugs and knitting!! Doesn't get much better than that!! Sounds like your forthcoming grandchild is going to be spoilt - but nice and warm!!


Hi Honey, how you feeling. Sending uou warm hugs. Xx

Night night Judi

I've worked out how to connect my tablet with the tv as they are both Samsung :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Honey, how you feeling. Sending uou warm hugs. Xx
> 
> Night night Judi
> 
> I've worked out how to connect my tablet with the tv as they are both Samsung :thumbup:


That's great! Let me know how that works. Our phones and our TV are also all Samsung.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Saga......Ive got 2 leaks from the soldering of the new pipe work...Ive got holes drilled in my lounge sesaling about 20...Ive got a great big hole in the wall above my fitted wardrobe, the leaks from the ceiling seem to have stopped apart from the soldering. We have heating on and fire, but NO HOT WATER, looks like everything has to be drained again. The house stinks of soldiering, theres fibre galss under the hatch for the loft and I'm fed up now....I refuse to moan to you anymore, youve had this now for 6 days, so until things are right, I might just play catch up but not contribute.

Londy have a great break.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think a lot of people would, but that is a very tiny weight, as far as my family is concerned 😨😊


Well as I was typing my message I was thinking that I didn't fit with that either. DD was 8 1/2lb and DSs were 9lb4 & 9lb 6!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Saga......Ive got 2 leaks from the soldering of the new pipe work...Ive got holes drilled in my lounge sesaling about 20...Ive got a great big hole in the wall above my fitted wardrobe, the leaks from the ceiling seem to have stopped apart from the soldering. We have heating on and fire, but NO HOT WATER, looks like everything has to be drained again. The house stinks of soldiering, theres fibre galss under the hatch for the loft and I'm fed up now....I refuse to moan to you anymore, youve had this now for 6 days, so until things are right, I might just play catch up but not contribute.
> 
> Londy have a great break.


Sending you lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Saga......Ive got 2 leaks from the soldering of the new pipe work...Ive got holes drilled in my lounge sesaling about 20...Ive got a great big hole in the wall above my fitted wardrobe, the leaks from the ceiling seem to have stopped apart from the soldering. We have heating on and fire, but NO HOT WATER, looks like everything has to be drained again. The house stinks of soldiering, theres fibre galss under the hatch for the loft and I'm fed up now....I refuse to moan to you anymore, youve had this now for 6 days, so until things are right, I might just play catch up but not contribute.
> 
> Londy have a great break.


Oh,please continue to sound off here. We can take it and you do need to let it all out.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

have mentioned gettting someone in and tyheres been the normal nastiness from him...Im so sick. Im so upset at thre state of the bedroom and lounge.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well as I was typing my message I was thinking that I didn't fit with that either. DD was 8 1/2lb and DSs were 9lb4 & 9lb 6!


Mine were 7 and 7 1/2 lbbs each, quite big enough.

Hi Rebecca, how is your arm? Xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Saga......Ive got 2 leaks from the soldering of the new pipe work...Ive got holes drilled in my lounge sesaling about 20...Ive got a great big hole in the wall above my fitted wardrobe, the leaks from the ceiling seem to have stopped apart from the soldering. We have heating on and fire, but NO HOT WATER, looks like everything has to be drained again. The house stinks of soldiering, theres fibre galss under the hatch for the loft and I'm fed up now....I refuse to moan to you anymore, youve had this now for 6 days, so until things are right, I might just play catch up but not contribute.
> 
> Londy have a great break.


Susan - We are always here for you! You need to vent somewhere and we're more than happy to listen.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mine were 7 and 7 1/2 lbbs each, quite big enough.
> 
> Hi Rebecca, how is your arm? Xxxxx


Hi, nice sizes :thumbup:

My arm is...I'm not really sure! I _ think _ all the infection has finally gone after two lots of antibiotics. I go on Friday for the next op.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi, nice sizes :thumbup:
> 
> My arm is...I'm not really sure! I _ think _ all the infection has finally gone after two lots of antibiotics. I go on Friday for the next op.


Keeping everything crossed that it all gets cleared up and no repercussions xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi, nice sizes :thumbup:
> 
> My arm is...I'm not really sure! I _ think _ all the infection has finally gone after two lots of antibiotics. I go on Friday for the next op.


That's good to hear and will be waiting to hear how the op goes. Definitely will have you in my thoughts and prayers! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Honey, how you feeling. Sending uou warm hugs. Xx
> 
> Night night Judi
> 
> I've worked out how to connect my tablet with the tv as they are both Samsung :thumbup:


That is excellent, my phone & tv are different, but I can still watch some things, via the tv. My aim is to eventually get a Samsung tv, cos I will always have a Samsung phone 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well as I was typing my message I was thinking that I didn't fit with that either. DD was 8 1/2lb and DSs were 9lb4 & 9lb 6!


Those weights are very similar to the weights of my children. Mine ranged from 8lb 4oz to 9 lb 10oz. And they made the babies born at the same time as them, look like little dolls - my babies looked like they were nearly ready to crawl! 😨


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Saga......Ive got 2 leaks from the soldering of the new pipe work...Ive got holes drilled in my lounge sesaling about 20...Ive got a great big hole in the wall above my fitted wardrobe, the leaks from the ceiling seem to have stopped apart from the soldering. We have heating on and fire, but NO HOT WATER, looks like everything has to be drained again. The house stinks of soldiering, theres fibre galss under the hatch for the loft and I'm fed up now....I refuse to moan to you anymore, youve had this now for 6 days, so until things are right, I might just play catch up but not contribute.
> 
> Londy have a great break.


Don't go! Stay & rant at us, that's what we are all here for. You listen to us enough. My DH finishes soon & he has threatened to start DIY, so I might need you in 2015!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Those weights are very similar to the weights of my children. Mine ranged from 8lb 4oz to 9 lb 10oz. And they made the babies born at the same time as them, look like little dolls - my babies looked like they were nearly ready to crawl! 😨


My babies were all 7lb ish, soon filled out though!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Keeping everything crossed that it all gets cleared up and no repercussions xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Same from me too.......xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Girls. we re back in Ocala as of this afternoon. So glad to be here. We certainly fell into a world of hurt. Kenny got shingles so we spent a day in the hospital ERwith th tmp (no joke) at freezing. Some one got us blankets as my teeth were chattering and for me a hot cup of coffee. ThenI got sicker than I have been in years on Thanksgiving. I couldn't lift my head. I had every GI upset known to man and then it affectd my lungs.They wanted to admit me to the hospital but I said no. I am just now starting to feel a little better. Just feel blessed to be home. Kenny caught my cold so his surgery has been postoned till the 16th.Have really missed you all. I haven't had time to catch up, but did see the picture of proud grandma Judi and her beautiful wee girls. I hope all went well for Mom and babies.Will check in later. Purly


Oh Purly you have had it rough glad you felt better to drive home, we have missed you too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Honey, how you feeling. Sending uou warm hugs. Xx
> 
> Night night Judi
> 
> I've worked out how to connect my tablet with the tv as they are both Samsung :thumbup:


Hi love! I'm fine. Having the odd sneeze but not much else! Perhaps I'm allergic to something.....or somebody?!! :lol: :lol: :lol: That's clever, connecting your tablet to the TV. Why would you want to though??! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Saga......Ive got 2 leaks from the soldering of the new pipe work...Ive got holes drilled in my lounge sesaling about 20...Ive got a great big hole in the wall above my fitted wardrobe, the leaks from the ceiling seem to have stopped apart from the soldering. We have heating on and fire, but NO HOT WATER, looks like everything has to be drained again. The house stinks of soldiering, theres fibre galss under the hatch for the loft and I'm fed up now....I refuse to moan to you anymore, youve had this now for 6 days, so until things are right, I might just play catch up but not contribute.
> 
> Londy have a great break.


Oh don't go honey!!! Really feel for you but keep sharing it, it may keep you sane!!! xxxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, they aren't identical. Arya is like Miss M, and Brooklyn is like Jayla.


gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous all three of you  
Give Mom kisses and congratulations ! And lots of cuddles and kisses to those two angels  !!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi love! I'm fine. Having the odd sneeze but not much else! Perhaps I'm allergic to something.....or somebody?!! :lol: :lol: :lol: That's clever, connecting your tablet to the TV. Why would you want to though??! xxxxx


Kp on a big screen I have done it but it is hard to type with the remote control :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Kp on a big screen I have done it but it is hard to type with the remote control :roll:


Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

GSusan let it out now , you tell us everything dont leave anything out ! You will feel better  
love you !! XOXOX

Purly , so sorry that this has happened to you  you have been through so much more poopoo lately my heart just goes out to you Love you too  XOXO

XOXOXO to all of you  
the girls put the Christmas tree up and dd1 decided that it could only have red green and gold ornaments on it  uhm i snuck some special ones on it anyway lol ... 
they put lights up on the porch and a tiny tree .. very cute.

Swwet pea is going to be all over things this year and i cant wait ! She is her Nonna's little sweetheart  

This will be the first year that we are not going to Mom and Dad's but they want a quiet day this year and the house has gotten too small somehow LOL  
Oh well its not about the other stuff we just like to be together for the day  

But.. next year we shall  

I am still playing the lottery girls so fingers and toes crossed if we get a winner we could all get together for the new year  

ok time to sew , things to do , things to make ... time to get up off my bum and get it done  lol

ok all , love you and talk to you again soon .


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi love! I'm fine. Having the odd sneeze but not much else! Perhaps I'm allergic to something.....or somebody?!! :lol: :lol: :lol: That's clever, connecting your tablet to the TV. Why would you want to though??! xxxxx


So l can show my photos on the tv and other stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So l can show my photos on the tv and other stuff :thumbup:


That would be great! :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Im so sorry about last night but I'd had enough of the mess. Mess can be tidied but REAL problems arent so easy. Forgive me...Today is another day..

Alison comes today and its stitch and bitch. Maybe dancing, I dont know. Whatever you are doing have a great one.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi love! I'm fine. Having the odd sneeze but not much else! Perhaps I'm allergic to something.....or somebody?!! :lol: :lol: :lol: That's clever, connecting your tablet to the TV. Why would you want to though??! xxxxx


That beats me too :roll: Do you want to talk to it? :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Judi...all this stuff is way beyond me....You are clever.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> So l can show my photos on the tv and other stuff :thumbup:


Doesn't MR P's gadget do that, that a what I'm getting.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Judi...all this stuff is way beyond me....You are clever.


Thanks Susan, i just thought it would be helpful for everyone else to have the conversion from metric to imperial.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> GSusan let it out now , you tell us everything dont leave anything out ! You will feel better
> love you !! XOXOX
> 
> Purly , so sorry that this has happened to you  you have been through so much more poopoo lately my heart just goes out to you Love you too  XOXO
> ...


You still have room to sew? YAY!!!! You're sounding 'up', good for you girl! Would love to see your decorations, I bet it all looks lovely! Please give my love to your whole family and if you - or I - win the lottery, we'll all be over!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So l can show my photos on the tv and other stuff :thumbup:


Aaaaaah, I see. As you know,I am somewhat technically challenged!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Doesn't MR P's gadget do that, that a what I'm getting.


Yes it does. He has got it so he can get I player and other stuff on it. The fact that it connects my tablet is just coincidental.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

God morning from a cold and sunny Surrey. I'm goig to walk to the shops this morning and I may go for a swim later. I haven't been for ages but I will take my arm bands in case I have forgotten how to swim :lol: 

Susan hope you get things all sorted out very very soon.

Angela, sounds as if your and the family are all having fun with the decorations. I just throw everything at my tree, we don't do tasteful!

Londy, enjoy your trip to Venice, give my love to Jill, and stay warm. 

I love you all to bits. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is awesome they will need little sweaters that say I'm the Uncle and I'm the niece that would be cute.


what a lovely idea. They're bound to grow up together.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Girls. we re back in Ocala as of this afternoon. So glad to be here. We certainly fell into a world of hurt. Kenny got shingles so we spent a day in the hospital ERwith th tmp (no joke) at freezing. Some one got us blankets as my teeth were chattering and for me a hot cup of coffee. ThenI got sicker than I have been in years on Thanksgiving. I couldn't lift my head. I had every GI upset known to man and then it affectd my lungs.They wanted to admit me to the hospital but I said no. I am just now starting to feel a little better. Just feel blessed to be home. Kenny caught my cold so his surgery has been postoned till the 16th.Have really missed you all. I haven't had time to catch up, but did see the picture of proud grandma Judi and her beautiful wee girls. I hope all went well for Mom and babies.Will check in later. Purly


Sending you both healing and loving vibes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH worked until midnight last night putting a new emergen and tank in, It is still dripping this morning. I had no water all day. I.m so fed up. Sorry to moan.


You are joking. Moan away. If there is water in the floor/ceiling it will continue to drip for a while I think.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a slightly grey and chilly London! Having a lazy day as I seem to have caught a bit of a cold and am feeling sorry for myself. Personally, I don't think I eat enough! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


we should be eating more at the start of cold weather.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> The Christmas tree got decorated yesterday so this morning I get to sit with the lights on and drink my coffee and listen to Christmas music. I forgot to unpack my Christmas coffee mugs so have to do that today so my tradition for December is complete. It is cold and windy today so I plan to sit here and knit most of the day. DIL started her second trimester today. She is 38 and this is her first pregnancy so she was being very cautious about sharing this experience until now. I, however, have gotten yarn and needles busy making a basket weave pattern baby blanket. I am sewing receiving blankets that tie in front so baby cannot get unwrapped. Very cozy and baby will like he swaddling.


Another baby for us all to be aunties for!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey, all is quiet and the family have gone home.
> 
> Yesterday the gks made some apple and cinamon muffins and Anzac bisuits. They were delicious. Then they helped me put up the decorations, including the drunk angel who goes on top of the tree.
> 
> Their M and D came to lunch and gavee Mr P his birthday presents for next Thursday. He now has this dongle thingy that goes in the tv and does stuff, but he hasn't a clue what it does even though he asked for it for his birthday!


Apple and cinnamon muffins! They sound delicious.

Mr P may not know what it can do, but, boy, is he going to have fun finding out!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Saga......Ive got 2 leaks from the soldering of the new pipe work...Ive got holes drilled in my lounge sesaling about 20...Ive got a great big hole in the wall above my fitted wardrobe, the leaks from the ceiling seem to have stopped apart from the soldering. We have heating on and fire, but NO HOT WATER, looks like everything has to be drained again. The house stinks of soldiering, theres fibre galss under the hatch for the loft and I'm fed up now....I refuse to moan to you anymore, youve had this now for 6 days, so until things are right, I might just play catch up but not contribute.
> 
> Londy have a great break.


You keep moaning. It must help. Then go out into the back garden and SCREAM!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> have mentioned gettting someone in and tyheres been the normal nastiness from him...Im so sick. Im so upset at thre state of the bedroom and lounge.


You are not alone there. I have booked someone to completely redo the joins in my roof. I have the money from an ISA ready to pay him. It is booked in January. DH told me yesterday he was going to get some scaffolding put up before Christmas and get up and do it himself. I finally put my foot down and said he would leave it alone or I'd leave. I will not put up with his stupid controlling; this is my house and home, and it's my money. What are they trying (and failing!) to prove?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies from an overcast and cool Ocala. DH and I are still in recuperation mode, but every day seems a bit better.Just found out they will be delivering our new den furniture on Thursday, So excited to get some real furniture in here. Our place is a tip. We still have half the car to unload and I really don't know where I am going to put any more as the living room is full and the over flow is now every where. I know we will get it all placed eventually, its just that it is so over whelming at the moment.

GS I hope your DH gets everything fixed and done so you can have your home back. I understand the upsettedness caused by all this destruction. Love you and know it will all work out for you dear.

Lifeline I do wish a complete recovery for you and hope that this next op will deliver the very best news to you. Love you and thinking of you.

Londy enjoy your holiday with your friend. Hope your cold is better.

Linky and Binky thank you for all your good wishes. I hope you both are feeling much better also.

Girls I need to help my DH. I will be back a little later. Love to all. Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi, nice sizes :thumbup:
> 
> My arm is...I'm not really sure! I _ think _ all the infection has finally gone after two lots of antibiotics. I go on Friday for the next op.


I wish you much better luck with this one. Everything is crossed for you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Im so sorry about last night but I'd had enough of the mess. Mess can be tidied but REAL problems arent so easy. Forgive me...Today is another day..
> 
> Alison comes today and its stitch and bitch. Maybe dancing, I dont know. Whatever you are doing have a great one.


Sending the same wish to you. Enjoy S & B AND dancing. While he cleans up all the mess.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> GSusan let it out now , you tell us everything dont leave anything out ! You will feel better
> love you !! XOXOX
> 
> Purly , so sorry that this has happened to you  you have been through so much more poopoo lately my heart just goes out to you Love you too  XOXO
> ...


I too will miss being together Christmas, but I also understand that Mom is still not up to it yet, definitely next year!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I too will miss being together Christmas, but I also understand that Mom is still not up to it yet, definitely next year!


Good morning ladies! It's a bit dreary here today. Over the next few days we're supposed to get heavy rains and maybe some flooding in the areas that generally get it (thankfully not us). Mr Ric is going out to the airport today to work on his airplane so I'll stay home and get a couple chores done and do some knitting. Will be a quiet day and I'm good with that!  Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies from an overcast and cool Ocala. DH and I are still in recuperation mode, but every day seems a bit better.Just found out they will be delivering our new den furniture on Thursday, So excited to get some real furniture in here. Our place is a tip. We still have half the car to unload and I really don't know where I am going to put any more as the living room is full and the over flow is now every where. I know we will get it all placed eventually, its just that it is so over whelming at the moment.
> 
> GS I hope your DH gets everything fixed and done so you can have your home back. I understand the upsettedness caused by all this destruction. Love you and know it will all work out for you dear.
> 
> ...


Glad you're both feeling better. It sounds like it good take a bit longer though. Continuing to send you both gentle and healing hugs!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You are not alone there. I have booked someone to completely redo the joins in my roof. I have the money from an ISA ready to pay him. It is booked in January. DH told me yesterday he was going to get some scaffolding put up before Christmas and get up and do it himself. I finally put my foot down and said he would leave it alone or I'd leave. I will not put up with his stupid controlling; this is my house and home, and it's my money. What are they trying (and failing!) to prove?


Good for you!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Tomorrow is ECA's..state testing....and DD has caught what I had so she probably won't be able to focus tomorrow I know I couldn't when I first started feeling bad last week, fingers and toes crossed that I am wrong....I want them to do well...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hi Miss Pam, Thank you for the lovely Christmas card I will send Angela's on to her hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I need to go for now hope you all are enjoying your day wherever you are in it!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls. 

We appear to have hot water at last. So the only thing left is to tidy up and I think we might do that tomorrow.

We went to S and b today and it was so noisy. that woman with the horse laugh was there. I wish shed get larangitis ! Its quite nice not to have a drip dropping beside me. One of them was right above my chair and crafts. 

Thankyou pam for my card......

This year I have donated some money to the air ambulance and Zoe's place, which is a childs charity for terminaly ill children, and so I wont be sending cards to most of you. I hope you dont mind, but I spent a lot of postage last week and I begrudge the post office making so much out of me and everyone else......(do I sound like Scrooge? I dont mean to. I would just rather give it to charity. Im not buying cards for the fsmaily neither....I looked at a birthday card for DS and it was $4.....No way! so I told him. he said get a 65p one....theres more sense.....Im not tight I just begrudge the firms making money out of me...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Pam. Thank you for the Christmas card. I'm afraid mine are going out online. My apologies to those of you who prefer seeing lots of hanging cards, but I'm with Susan.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im sending them online too........sorry.....I feeel mean...ish


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am sitting here. RELAXING the first time in a week...Albert too.....It got a bit heated last night, we are ok today.....

pam thankyou for your card.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls.
> 
> We appear to have hot water at last. So the only thing left is to tidy up and I think we might do that tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Oh thats a lovely idea , knowing instead that it is going to a childrens charity is so sweet . . Besides i know you love us and are wishing us a Merry Christmas already  
XOXO


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hi my Saxy...how are you doing? So youre having a boy and a girl???????When......


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I too will miss being together Christmas, but I also understand that Mom is still not up to it yet, definitely next year!


I wanted to go over there Christmas Eve and sing them some Christmas Carols .. I thought it would be cute to show up and just stand out in the yard and sing to them , but the girls think it will be too cold so they dont want to go 

How about you Lisa ? You up for singing some Christmas songs ?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I wanted to go over there Christmas Eve and sing them some Christmas Carols .. I thought it would be cute to show up and just stand out in the yard and sing to them , but the girls think it will be too cold so they dont want to go
> 
> How about you Lisa ? You up for singing some Christmas songs ?


Ill come please?????? I'll sing or squawk rather....How are you today?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You still have room to sew? YAY!!!! You're sounding 'up', good for you girl! Would love to see your decorations, I bet it all looks lovely! Please give my love to your whole family and if you - or I - win the lottery, we'll all be over!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Of course i have room ... the kitchen table LOL  
And i dont mind a bit because i can sew and sweet pea cant reach me  
Everyone sends their love  
The girls are still trying to talk like you and Josephine LOL  They talk about the two of you all the time and how much they wish they could have had more time with you too


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ill come please?????? I'll sing or squawk rather....How are you today?


Yay ! I would love to have you !!

Im doing good


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I don't think we will be impressing anyone , I'd be more like a banshee than singer hahaha


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well im falling asleep at the computer , didnt sleep again last night :/ My sweet pea will be back tomorrow ... 
Here are a few photos for those who havent seen her in awhile .... here is a quick view of several


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sending them online too........sorry.....I feeel mean...ish


Well if you are mean then so amI as I will be doing on line cards and giving some money to a local charity that I would have spent on cards and postage. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ill come please?????? I'll sing or squawk rather....How are you today?


and I will come to. Give your Mum and Dad a hug from me. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Of course i have room ... the kitchen table LOL
> And i dont mind a bit because i can sew and sweet pea cant reach me
> Everyone sends their love
> The girls are still trying to talk like you and Josephine LOL  They talk about the two of you all the time and how much they wish they could have had more time with you too


It was lovely meeting them too. xx

The photos of Sweetpea are gorgeous.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You keep moaning. It must help. Then go out into the back garden and SCREAM!


I agree with you Saxy, we are old friends on here, and if you can't moan to us, who can you moan at - besides, you must feel better after you have typed all that angst; which must make things more pleasant for you once the offending activity has been moaned about 😊😇


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a couple of festive photos...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, the time has come for me to head off to bed, my eyes have begun to let me know exactly how tired I am. I hope everyone either recovers the tenuous wellness feeling


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good afternoon girls. I've not long been in and read the back chatter whilst enjoying my coffee made by lovely DS 2. 
Susan you have nothing to apologise for. I'm glad the air has cleared today.
Binky your DS/DD will do as well as they can in their tests given the circumstances. If DD doesn't do as well as she might when well you know the reason and don't let anyone else bug you about it. You are doing a marvellous thing for them and it's not an easy thing to do.
Pam enjoy your quiet day, it sounds delightful. Oh and thank you for the card.
Purple I hope you enjoyed your swim and that you hadn't forgotten what to do.
Purly it's great to see you back amongst us. Don't fret about the mess. It won't always be there.
Saxy good for you putting your foot down regarding the roof.
June hope you are having a good time...have you gone away yet?
Chrissy hope you are OK.
Judi I don't think I ever said thank you for the card,so, THANK YOU.
Linky I think singing for your mom and dad is a lovely idea. I think they would enjoy that you thought to do that.
Nitzy I hope the weather isn't too awful for you.
Polly I hope all is well with you.
Hope I haven't missed anyone out, do forgive me if I have....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of festive photos...


Love it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Tomorrow is ECA's..state testing....and DD has caught what I had so she probably won't be able to focus tomorrow I know I couldn't when I first started feeling bad last week, fingers and toes crossed that I am wrong....I want them to do well...


Of course you do, so do we!! Sending positive vibes to the kids, I know they will try their best, just as you have done with them! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls.
> 
> We appear to have hot water at last. So the only thing left is to tidy up and I think we might do that tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Susan, I begrudge my money going to the card makers and the post office when it could be in my pocket!! You know I love you all and wish you all you wish yourselves for Christmas and the new year, doncha?!!! I should add that I will be giving a donation to The British Heart Foundation! Having said that, thank you Pam for my lovely card!!  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well im falling asleep at the computer , didnt sleep again last night :/ My sweet pea will be back tomorrow ...
> Here are a few photos for those who havent seen her in awhile .... here is a quick view of several


What a gorgeous gal, takes after her Nona and her gt Auntie Lisa!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of festive photos...


Lovely, very festive!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of festive photos...


Great tree & drunken angel. 
My DD went to put her angel, which has had for many years. little O took one look and said. "Mummy, you know angels don't live on tops of trees".


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it does. He has got it so he can get I player and other stuff on it. The fact that it connects my tablet is just coincidental.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Tomorrow is ECA's..state testing....and DD has caught what I had so she probably won't be able to focus tomorrow I know I couldn't when I first started feeling bad last week, fingers and toes crossed that I am wrong....I want them to do well...


I'll have everything crossed for you all. I'm sure they will do you proud.x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls.
> 
> We appear to have hot water at last. So the only thing left is to tidy up and I think we might do that tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I quite agree, I got some stamps today & was horrified how much they were. I shall be cutting down my list I think!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> I wanted to go over there Christmas Eve and sing them some Christmas Carols .. I thought it would be cute to show up and just stand out in the yard and sing to them , but the girls think it will be too cold so they dont want to go
> 
> How about you Lisa ? You up for singing some Christmas songs ?


That sounds a great idea to me! Tell your girls to put on lots of clothes, their Grands would love it I'm sure.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Well im falling asleep at the computer , didnt sleep again last night :/ My sweet pea will be back tomorrow ...
> Here are a few photos for those who havent seen her in awhile .... here is a quick view of several


She is so cute & growing up so fast, which they do tend to do. Bet she will be getting excited with Christmas all around.Xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi girls, I am donating to the Salvation Army and sending all my love and best wishes to all of you my dear friends.I agree that we all know how we feel about our deep friendships, enough said. I wish everyone a blessed Christmas and a wonderful New Year with hopefully Peace on Earth.

Binky fingers crossed that all goes smoothly for the kids testing tomorrow. Hope your dd feels much improved health wise also.

Saxy stick to your guns about the roof. I am thankful my DH is not a handyman. he does basic stuff only.Thank goodness.

Need to run at the moment. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hi Miss Pam, Thank you for the lovely Christmas card I will send Angela's on to her hopefully tomorrow.


Hi Lisa - you are more than welcome! Thank you for being the courier to get Angela's to her. I hope you and your family all have a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls.
> 
> We appear to have hot water at last. So the only thing left is to tidy up and I think we might do that tomorrow.
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome and I don't blame you a bit for not sending cards out and giving to charity is much better anyway. Mr Ric and I decided not to exchange cards anymore because of the cost of them - unless we go to a Dollar store and get them for a more reasonable price. Glad you're house is getting back to normal.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Pam. Thank you for the Christmas card. I'm afraid mine are going out online. My apologies to those of you who prefer seeing lots of hanging cards, but I'm with Susan.


You're welcome! Online makes a lot of sense, so no need to apologize.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sending them online too........sorry.....I feeel mean...ish


Absolutely no reason to feel mean...ish about it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am sitting here. RELAXING the first time in a week...Albert too.....It got a bit heated last night, we are ok today.....
> 
> pam thankyou for your card.


Glad you two are okay. It's hard to not get heated when working through projects like that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well im falling asleep at the computer , didnt sleep again last night :/ My sweet pea will be back tomorrow ...
> Here are a few photos for those who havent seen her in awhile .... here is a quick view of several


She is so adorable!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well if you are mean then so amI as I will be doing on line cards and giving some money to a local charity that I would have spent on cards and postage. xx


I actually think that's a wonderful idea and don't think anyone is mean who chooses to do that! It's a very generous thing to do.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of festive photos...


Love your photos, Purple! The tree looks wonderful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon girls. I've not long been in and read the back chatter whilst enjoying my coffee made by lovely DS 2.
> Susan you have nothing to apologise for. I'm glad the air has cleared today.
> Binky your DS/DD will do as well as they can in their tests given the circumstances. If DD doesn't do as well as she might when well you know the reason and don't let anyone else bug you about it. You are doing a marvellous thing for them and it's not an easy thing to do.
> Pam enjoy your quiet day, it sounds delightful. Oh and thank you for the card.
> ...


You're welcome, Rebecca! How much longer do you have until your holiday break?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well im falling asleep at the computer , didnt sleep again last night :/ My sweet pea will be back tomorrow ...
> Here are a few photos for those who havent seen her in awhile .... here is a quick view of several


she is so beautiful/ How old is she now? is santa coming?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm with you Susan, I begrudge my money going to the card makers and the post office when it could be in my pocket!! You know I love you all and wish you all you wish yourselves for Christmas and the new year, doncha?!!! I should add that I will be giving a donation to The British Heart Foundation! Having said that, thank you Pam for my lovely card!!  xxxxxxxxxx


You're welcome and well done on your donation to the heart foundation!

I hope you're feeling better and I also want to wish you safe travels and hope you have a wonderful time on your trip! Wish I were going with you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Cheerio for now all, I am off to bed in an hour as I have to get up at 2.30 am for this Venice jaunt! Not taking any means of communication with me, my phone will be there merely to take photos!! Catch you all on Friday, be good in my absence! Lotsa love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Great tree & drunken angel.
> My DD went to put her angel, which has had for many years. little O took one look and said. "Mummy, you know angels don't live on tops of trees".


Out of the mouth of babes!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'll have everything crossed for you all. I'm sure they will do you proud.x


And me, too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sending them online too........sorry.....I feeel mean...ish


I don't think it is mean...ish it is the thought that counts and you have already established that you have thought about us....that being said I don't have any cards physical or online...sorry


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi girls, I am donating to the Salvation Army and sending all my love and best wishes to all of you my dear friends.I agree that we all know how we feel about our deep friendships, enough said. I wish everyone a blessed Christmas and a wonderful New Year with hopefully Peace on Earth.
> 
> Binky fingers crossed that all goes smoothly for the kids testing tomorrow. Hope your dd feels much improved health wise also.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful place to send your donation to, Purly! Yes, we do all know how we all feel. I love all of you so much and am so grateful to have you all in my life! xxxxoooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't think it is mean...ish it is the thought that counts and you have already established that you have thought about us....that being said I don't have any cards physical or online...sorry


No worries!!!!!!! I hope the tests go well tomorrow and that DD is feeling much better. Maybe it's just pre-test nerves?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I wanted to go over there Christmas Eve and sing them some Christmas Carols .. I thought it would be cute to show up and just stand out in the yard and sing to them , but the girls think it will be too cold so they dont want to go
> 
> How about you Lisa ? You up for singing some Christmas songs ?


Yes if I get my voice back, and we are done with Ann and them... :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of festive photos...


lovely tree...I feeli like getting ours out now the water isnt running through the ceiling, but I have s linen cupboard to sort out and Ive lost some of my storage as we had to have a larger heater/tank. DH went in the bath....I waited and jumped in (rude) because it felt like a novelty. Dont worried I wont be pregnant.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Cheerio for now all, I am off to bed in an hour as I have to get up at 2.30 am for this Venice jaunt! Not taking any means of communication with me, my phone will be there merely to take photos!! Catch you all on Friday, be good in my absence! Lotsa love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sleep well and, again, safe travels. Can't wait to hear about your adventures. We'll miss you!!!! Lots of love back to you!!!! xxxxxxoooooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lovely tree...I feeli like getting ours out now the water isnt running through the ceiling, but I have s linen cupboard to sort out and Ive lost some of my storage as we had to have a larger heater/tank. DH went in the bath....I waited and jumped in (rude) because it felt like a novelty. Dont worried I wont be pregnant.


LOL!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I don't think we will be impressing anyone , I'd be more like a banshee than singer hahaha


So is your house still standing after that lighting strike????

You are the best singer ever......


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of festive photos...


Ok you literally meant a drunken angel where on earth did you find an angel like that...she is pretty.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Great tree & drunken angel.
> My DD went to put her angel, which has had for many years. little O took one look and said. "Mummy, you know angels don't live on tops of trees".


You couldnt make it up could you? they are so sweet at that age...then........they are still lovely.
:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

bin said:


> Ok you literally meant a drunken angel where on earth did you find an angel like that...she is pretty.


Many many years ago she was blowing a trumpet, but the end got g
broken off, so now she looks like she is drinking out of z bottle and the kuds and gks insist she still get to the top of the tree, :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Safe travels Londy xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Cheerio for now all, I am off to bed in an hour as I have to get up at 2.30 am for this Venice jaunt! Not taking any means of communication with me, my phone will be there merely to take photos!! Catch you all on Friday, be good in my absence! Lotsa love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a wonderful jaunt to Venice!!!! Lots of love to you too and a wish for nice weather!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So is your house still standing after that lighting strike????
> 
> You are the best singer ever......


hahahaha :-D its still standing but it has a few more holes in it.....The TV is still clicking or its the recorder....It gets on my nerves,but at least its on going click, click, click, and not drip, click,drip click drip click!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lovely tree...I feeli like getting ours out now the water isnt running through the ceiling, but I have s linen cupboard to sort out and Ive lost some of my storage as we had to have a larger heater/tank. DH went in the bath....I waited and jumped in (rude) because it felt like a novelty. Dont worried I wont be pregnant.[/quote
> 
> :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Many many years ago she was blowing a trumpet, but the end got g
> broken off, so now she looks like she is drinking out of z bottle and the kuds and gks insist she still get to the top of the tree, :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: Ok that makes since I would still want her too she is really pretty.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Never managed to fet my swim. Got to the pool and changed only to find they hand a school gala going on, so l had a shower and waved my arms about :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You're welcome, Rebecca! How much longer do you have until your holiday break?


Six and half working days left (do you think I'm counting :XD: )


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Have a wonderful jaunt to Venice!!!! Lots of love to you too and a wish for nice weather!


And from me too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Six and half working days left (do you think I'm counting :XD: )


That's great! Do you get a good long break?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Six and half working days left (do you think I'm counting :XD: )


You keep counting xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Londy - have a wonderful trip to Venice---can't wait to hear about it and see your pictures.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great! Do you get a good long break?


We go back on 6th January.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, Its very grey and windy today. 

Its our over 60's Christmas party this afternoon, then Imust go out for a few basics, like bread and potatoes. Im so EXCITED about the potatoes!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Londy..I thought about you getting up so early...Hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a frosty Surrey. Hope Londy has arrived safely in Venice by now and found which canal her hotel is on.

Pam thank you for your lovely card, which has just arrived.

Susan enjoy your party. We are going to the school today as LM is in a musical theatre group and they are doing a little performance for family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am ET and 3'C (37'F). 
I started a new project on the weekend. I had just frogged my last project for the third time and needed a pick-me-up to convince myself that I can knit so I bought the yarn mentioned in a pattern in a knitting magazine, and used the needles that they specified. It's turning out just like the picture, just a little smaller because I knit tightly. But it is a poncho so gauge doesn't matter that much.
DD, mum and I had a prolonged discussion about Christmas. Writing would have created less confusion. Brother and SIL are having a Christmas dinner on boxing day, we're having a dinner with sister and BIL on Christmas day, and we might have a ham dinner on Christmas eve with mum's guy and his son. I don't like the drive back from Brother and SIL's house. It is 2 hours away and we always run into weather driving in the dark late at night. DD has her G1 license. As long as the weather isn't too bad, she can drive part of the way. 
I'm still not ready for Christmas. I don't have a single decoration up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a frosty Surrey. Hope Londy has arrived safely in Venice by now and found which canal her hotel is on.
> 
> Pam thank you for your lovely card, which has just arrived.
> 
> Susan enjoy your party. We are going to the school today as LM is in a musical theatre group and they are doing a little performance for family.


Good morning. I'm sure the performance will be wonderful and memorable. I have a videotape of a performance that DD put on years ago. It keeps me smiling.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> We go back on 6th January.


Enjoy your break, rest up and relax. Less than a week now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Many many years ago she was blowing a trumpet, but the end got g
> broken off, so now she looks like she is drinking out of z bottle and the kuds and gks insist she still get to the top of the tree, :thumbup:


She's a tradition now and it wouldn't be Christmas without her.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Cheerio for now all, I am off to bed in an hour as I have to get up at 2.30 am for this Venice jaunt! Not taking any means of communication with me, my phone will be there merely to take photos!! Catch you all on Friday, be good in my absence! Lotsa love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of festive photos...


She does look like she's drinking, but she's still glittery.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well im falling asleep at the computer , didnt sleep again last night :/ My sweet pea will be back tomorrow ...
> Here are a few photos for those who havent seen her in awhile .... here is a quick view of several


That's a happy bunch of pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Tomorrow is ECA's..state testing....and DD has caught what I had so she probably won't be able to focus tomorrow I know I couldn't when I first started feeling bad last week, fingers and toes crossed that I am wrong....I want them to do well...


Oh that's not good. I can remember doing tests on a overdose of cold medicine. At that point I just wanted the tests over so I could crawl back in bed. I hope your DD feels better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning ladies! It's a bit dreary here today. Over the next few days we're supposed to get heavy rains and maybe some flooding in the areas that generally get it (thankfully not us). Mr Ric is going out to the airport today to work on his airplane so I'll stay home and get a couple chores done and do some knitting. Will be a quiet day and I'm good with that!  Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all! xxxooo


Take care. The Vancouver area had a mudslide from all the rain. I'm hoping you get to see the sun soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies from an overcast and cool Ocala. DH and I are still in recuperation mode, but every day seems a bit better.Just found out they will be delivering our new den furniture on Thursday, So excited to get some real furniture in here. Our place is a tip. We still have half the car to unload and I really don't know where I am going to put any more as the living room is full and the over flow is now every where. I know we will get it all placed eventually, its just that it is so over whelming at the moment.
> 
> GS I hope your DH gets everything fixed and done so you can have your home back. I understand the upsettedness caused by all this destruction. Love you and know it will all work out for you dear.
> 
> ...


As long as you can get to the kitchen, the bathroom and the bed, the rest is not important, so you can take your time clearing the other rooms. You must feel better now that you are more settled on one place.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go. 
I still haven't sewn buttons on anything. (And I bought another load of buttons since I lost the last ones AGAIN) If I would just sit and sew them on, I wouldn't keep losing them. When I clear out my storage box I'm going to find a HUGE pile of buttons. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Nitzi have a great day today.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am on my phone so this is hard to type I have been up since 5 o'clock I see a nap coming on


Hope you all enjoy your day.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go.
> I still haven't sewn buttons on anything. (And I bought another load of buttons since I lost the last ones AGAIN) If I would just sit and sew them on, I wouldn't keep losing them. When I clear out my storage box I'm going to find a HUGE pile of buttons.
> Have a good day everyone.


I hope you find your buttons, I have misplaced things before and suddenly get a picture of where I placed the original after buying a replacement.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls from a sunny but chilly Florida. I slept all night till 8am this morning. I feel better. Slowly getting healthy. Thank goodness. Has been a terrible 2 weeks. Have not been able to catch up on all the back news, so I'll just let you tell me if I have missed important announcements. I hate to admit this but I haven't picked up my needles in weeks. Just too much other stuff going on I guess. Not working on anything major, just small guests towels, but don't have any idea when I'll get back to them. Is lovely to see all the Christmas decorations that folks have put up on the outside of their homes. We have nothing done for Christmas. Folks probably think we are scrooge.Oh well.

Linky Sweet Pea has certinly grown and what a little darling she is. Know Christmas will be fun with a little one around.

Binky fingers crossed for your DD and her tests today.

Purple have a lovely time at your DGD school play. It helps to make the holiday brighter whenthe children perform.Lovely tree you have.
.
Londy hope you find the right canal for your hotel. Wish I was with you for this holiday treat. Always wanted to go to Venice and take a tour.

Nitzi hope you find all your buttons. I am the same. I buy stuff then forget where i put it snd rebuy then find what was missing. Glad to know I am not the only one who does this.

Chrissy hope your pain level is better and youare feeling better. Know you must be busy getting ready for the holidays.

Rookie how are you dear. What are your plans for the holiday season.

I saw a new lady on here and she was saying her tree was up and she was sitting and enjoying her coffee in front of it. I could just picture that in my mind's eye.Sorry I forgot her name. i will get better at remembering.

Saxy congrats on the new little boy and girl coming your way. You are so fortunate to have your loved ones so close so you can enjoy your grandchildren.

GS glad to hear all is well with the hot water heater and no further drips. I know going shopping for potatoes must be thrilling. heeheehee. It does seem like ages since we were together.Miss you both.

Lifeline have a terrific holiday and get plenty of rest. Wishing you all the best with the upcoming op. I want only the best results for you dear.

Pam thank you so much for my Christmas card. Sorry I am a little late. it made my day to recieve it.Did you get all your shopping done???

Jynx where ever your are, thinking of you and wishing you and Jerry a happy holiday.

Polly wishing you happy holidays and hoping the New Year brings you peace and happiness.Any special plans for the holiday??????

Well I am off to get dressed and try to tackle my tip. Love to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> We go back on 6th January.


That sounds like a good break!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, Its very grey and windy today.
> 
> Its our over 60's Christmas party this afternoon, then Imust go out for a few basics, like bread and potatoes. Im so EXCITED about the potatoes!


Good morning (or rather afternoon for you). It's rainy and windy here today, too. I need to go buy a few groceries, too. I hope you've had fun at over 60's!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a frosty Surrey. Hope Londy has arrived safely in Venice by now and found which canal her hotel is on.
> 
> Pam thank you for your lovely card, which has just arrived.
> 
> Susan enjoy your party. We are going to the school today as LM is in a musical theatre group and they are doing a little performance for family.


You are more than welcome! Enjoy yourselves at LM's performance.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am ET and 3'C (37'F).
> I started a new project on the weekend. I had just frogged my last project for the third time and needed a pick-me-up to convince myself that I can knit so I bought the yarn mentioned in a pattern in a knitting magazine, and used the needles that they specified. It's turning out just like the picture, just a little smaller because I knit tightly. But it is a poncho so gauge doesn't matter that much.
> DD, mum and I had a prolonged discussion about Christmas. Writing would have created less confusion. Brother and SIL are having a Christmas dinner on boxing day, we're having a dinner with sister and BIL on Christmas day, and we might have a ham dinner on Christmas eve with mum's guy and his son. I don't like the drive back from Brother and SIL's house. It is 2 hours away and we always run into weather driving in the dark late at night. DD has her G1 license. As long as the weather isn't too bad, she can drive part of the way.
> I'm still not ready for Christmas. I don't have a single decoration up.


Wow, Nitzi, that's a lot of Christmas dinners! Glad you are enjoying the project you are now working on.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Take care. The Vancouver area had a mudslide from all the rain. I'm hoping you get to see the sun soon.


Thanks and me, too! Maybe Sunday.  Didn't hear about the mudslide up in Vancouver. Was it really bad?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls from a sunny but chilly Florida. I slept all night till 8am this morning. I feel better. Slowly getting healthy. Thank goodness. Has been a terrible 2 weeks. Have not been able to catch up on all the back news, so I'll just let you tell me if I have missed important announcements. I hate to admit this but I haven't picked up my needles in weeks. Just too much other stuff going on I guess. Not working on anything major, just small guests towels, but don't have any idea when I'll get back to them. Is lovely to see all the Christmas decorations that folks have put up on the outside of their homes. We have nothing done for Christmas. Folks probably think we are scrooge.Oh well.
> 
> Linky Sweet Pea has certinly grown and what a little darling she is. Know Christmas will be fun with a little one around.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly. Glad you are on the mend and feeling better. You're welcome on the card. Wasn't sure when it would get to you as I only have your PA address.  Shopping is mostly done. I really don't have much to do in that regard any longer so it's pretty much a non-event for me. I don't even decorate any longer because I'm the only one here who really cares and I decided several years ago not to decorate and nobody missed it. Sad, but oh well. I still bake my cookies and make up a batchor two of fudge which are very much enjoyed. Still enjoy seeing all the decorations everyone puts up.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hi my Saxy...how are you doing? So youre having a boy and a girl???????When......


Boy grand in March. girl great-grand in April. I think!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well if you are mean then so amI as I will be doing on line cards and giving some money to a local charity that I would have spent on cards and postage. xx


That seems to be the way now in England. Personal cards to people you meet up with regularly, then online to everyone else and money to charity.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi everyone. Not long been in. My train home was cancelled! So I went a different way home, very long winded! Really looking forward to finishing next week.


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

I am usually not the mushy type, but I just want to say what a great group of ladies I think you are. I love coming here to read your posts and laugh or cry with you as your day is going. I have learned so much abut how other countries live. I love your expressions. Some day I am going to come to England to meet those of you who live there. Some of my father's ancestors came from Scotland and my mothers from England (Lincolnshire) so I have always wanted to come over to visit. Hope yu all are having a great day or have had a great day. Now I must go get the Christmas dishes out of storage. I still haven't had my true traditional Christmas coffee


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi, nice sizes :thumbup:
> 
> My arm is...I'm not really sure! I _ think _ all the infection has finally gone after two lots of antibiotics. I go on Friday for the next op.


I really hope the next op goes exceedingly well xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi everyone. Not long been in. My train home was cancelled! So I went a different way home, very long winded! Really looking forward to finishing next week.


Sorr xxy you had a long journey home, not long now until the endof term.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> I am usually not the mushy type, but I just want to say what a great group of ladies I think you are. I love coming here to read your posts and laugh or cry with you as your day is going. I have learned so much abut how other countries live. I love your expressions. Some day I am going to come to England to meet those of you who live there. Some of my father's ancestors came from Scotland and my mothers from England (Lincolnshire) so I have always wanted to come over to visit. Hope yu all are having a great day or have had a great day. Now I must go get the Christmas dishes out of storage. I still haven't had my true traditional Christmas coffee


And we are so pleased you have come to join us, do tell us a bit about yourself if you wouldn't mind. My husbands mother was Scottish.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pearlie, glad you slept well and are beginning to feel a bit better, just don;t try to do too much too soon. xx

Nitzi,come over here I have loads of buttons xx
#
Hi Judi, how are things with you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That seems to be the way now in England. Personal cards to people you meet up with regularly, then online to everyone else and money to charity.


It seems a much better way of spending money. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just back from LMs performance. Picked up yummy fish and chips on the way home. The performance was, of course, brilliant and she was absolutely brilliant - yes I am biased!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of festive photos...


Lovely photos, I do like the angel 😊

We aren't decorating the house this year, as we will be out visiting the girls, and their families. This way, they do not have to pack up the kids, and traipse them all over the place


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls...We had a fabulous time this afternoon. What a wonderful buffet they did for us. We palayedbingo and I won $5 but shared so got $2.50. In the raffle I won a great big box of bicuits. 

Weve just been to ASDA's and met up with a couple weve never seen for 15 yrs....We 4 looked older but we had a good chat and laugh. The sons were only teenagers the last time we saw them...They only live 3 miles away!!!they were ballroom champians at one time, and they have a house with a ballroom in and teach dancing. 

Hope youve all had a good day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> I am usually not the mushy type, but I just want to say what a great group of ladies I think you are. I love coming here to read your posts and laugh or cry with you as your day is going. I have learned so much abut how other countries live. I love your expressions. Some day I am going to come to England to meet those of you who live there. Some of my father's ancestors came from Scotland and my mothers from England (Lincolnshire) so I have always wanted to come over to visit. Hope yu all are having a great day or have had a great day. Now I must go get the Christmas dishes out of storage. I still haven't had my true traditional Christmas coffee


Its lovely to have you join us...You are very welcome and loved too :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls...We had a fabulous time this afternoon. What a wonderful buffet they did for us. We palayedbingo and I won $5 but shared so got $2.50. In the raffle I won a great big box of bicuits.
> 
> Weve just been to ASDA's and met up with a couple weve never seen for 15 yrs....We 4 looked older but we had a good chat and laugh. The sons were only teenagers the last time we saw them...They only live 3 miles away!!!they were ballroom champians at one time, and they have a house with a ballroom in and teach dancing.
> 
> Hope youve all had a good day.


That sounds like a really fun day for you! Well done on your winnings! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im going off to bed now. I think we are going out for coffee tomorrow. We are not on the school run....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im going off to bed now. I think we are going out for coffee tomorrow. We are not on the school run....


Glad you had a good time. Nice yo meet up with old friends. Nighty night xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go.
> I still haven't sewn buttons on anything. (And I bought another load of buttons since I lost the last ones AGAIN) If I would just sit and sew them on, I wouldn't keep losing them. When I clear out my storage box I'm going to find a HUGE pile of buttons.
> Have a good day everyone.


Glad I not the only one! I went specially to buy buttons for a jacket I have made as a present & I can't find them anywhere. I bought a bag of 100 clear buttons for baby things, even can't loose all of them!


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

More about myself...well my physical description is I have grey hair and fluffy build. I belong to the over 70's crowd but don't recognize myself when I look in the mirror. I still think I'm in the middle aged group. I'm married and have one son who is married. John and I live in the country in an older home (about 130 years old). It is very small and we have to work hard to keep it from getting all cluttered with "stuff" but I love it. I try to keep my yarn and material collection in the bedroom I use as my sewing room..but the overflow does creep to the living room. We have a dog who is a senior also and a middle aged cat Our son is married and they are expecting their first child (our first grandchild) in June. So I am busy sewing baby stuff and knitting a baby blanket. Neither Mom or Dad are into the baby colors of blue or pink so I am choosing other colors. DIL favorite color is either black or purple so I am knitting the baby blanket in a basket weave pattern with purple yarn. Minnesota is located in the northern middle part of the United States. We are famous for having the headwaters of the Mississippi River located in our state and and having cold winters. Besides knitting an sewing I love to garden and travel. In February we are going to Arizona for 6 weeks. :>) So much enjoy being part of this warm group.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hi everyone. Not long been in. My train home was cancelled! So I went a different way home, very long winded! Really looking forward to finishing next week.


Hope the christmas activities have not been too strenuous for you. In some weird way I miss being in school at this time of year. I'm going to see mt eldest GS in his Christmas play next week. His teacher told my DD he has one of the lead parts. When I asked him he didn't show any enthusiasm. He is however very excited because his ballet group are doing a little show & he wants me there. They do the ballet after school, there are only 2 boys & E loves it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RitaMc said:


> I am usually not the mushy type, but I just want to say what a great group of ladies I think you are. I love coming here to read your posts and laugh or cry with you as your day is going. I have learned so much abut how other countries live. I love your expressions. Some day I am going to come to England to meet those of you who live there. Some of my father's ancestors came from Scotland and my mothers from England (Lincolnshire) so I have always wanted to come over to visit. Hope yu all are having a great day or have had a great day. Now I must go get the Christmas dishes out of storage. I still haven't had my true traditional Christmas coffee


Hi, I'm so pleased you enjoy joining being withnus. I have not been in this group long but as you say they are a great group. I have been lucky enough to meet a few, what fun it was to meet up. I hope that you can come & meet us one day. Earlier this year a few of us went to Lincolnshire for a few days, we all had a good time, lots of chat & laughing. I go to Lincolnshire quite often. My DD's husband's family live Nr Spalding. 
I'm off to wrap a few presents now, decorations I shall leave until I have to put them up, there are always arguments when that happens....every year lol.
Bye for now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> More about myself...well my physical description is I have grey hair and fluffy build. I belong to the over 70's crowd but don't recognize myself when I look in the mirror. I still think I'm in the middle aged group. I'm married and have one son who is married. John and I live in the country in an older home (about 130 years old). It is very small and we have to work hard to keep it from getting all cluttered with "stuff" but I love it. I try to keep my yarn and material collection in the bedroom I use as my sewing room..but the overflow does creep to the living room. We have a dog who is a senior also and a middle aged cat Our son is married and they are expecting their first child (our first grandchild) in June. So I am busy sewing baby stuff and knitting a baby blanket. Neither Mom or Dad are into the baby colors of blue or pink so I am choosing other colors. DIL favorite color is either black or purple so I am knitting the baby blanket in a basket weave pattern with purple yarn. Minnesota is located in the northern middle part of the United States. We are famous for having the headwaters of the Mississippi River located in our state and and having cold winters. Besides knitting an sewing I love to garden and travel. In February we are going to Arizona for 6 weeks. :>) So much enjoy being part of this warm group.


Thanks Rita for telling us a bit about yourself. I love the sound of your house. I have just had a new grand daughter and her mum doesn't like baby colours either. Love the sound of the purple blanket. Going somewhere warm for 6 weeks sounds like a great idea. I think we all feel the cold as we get older. I am sure you are going to fit in here just fine. Once l reached 60 l decidec that it would be preferable to act my shue size which in the UK is six and a half, so now l am the same age as my older grand daughter.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, I'm so pleased you enjoy joining being withnus. I have not been in this group long but as you say they are a great group. I have been lucky enough to meet a few, what fun it was to meet up. I hope that you can come & meet us one day. Earlier this year a few of us went to Lincolnshire for a few days, we all had a good time, lots of chat & laughing. I go to Lincolnshire quite often. My DD's husband's family live Nr Spalding.
> I'm off to wrap a few presents now, decorations I shall leave until I have to put them up, there are always arguments when that happens....every year lol.
> Bye for now.


L was just goingthrough some photos and found this...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to the group! I'm from Northern Iowa and my Mom and her family were from Southern Minnesota and my brother lived in Mankato, MN for many years so I'm quite familiar with Minnesota -- growing up on a farm in small town, the job and education opportunities weren't the greatest so if we weren't sticking around to farm, we left home for Chicago (me), Des Moines, or Minneapolis.

So glad to have you join us -- congrats on the upcoming baby; you'll love being grandparents.



RitaMc said:


> More about myself...well my physical description is I have grey hair and fluffy build. I belong to the over 70's crowd but don't recognize myself when I look in the mirror. I still think I'm in the middle aged group. I'm married and have one son who is married. John and I live in the country in an older home (about 130 years old). It is very small and we have to work hard to keep it from getting all cluttered with "stuff" but I love it. I try to keep my yarn and material collection in the bedroom I use as my sewing room..but the overflow does creep to the living room. We have a dog who is a senior also and a middle aged cat Our son is married and they are expecting their first child (our first grandchild) in June. So I am busy sewing baby stuff and knitting a baby blanket. Neither Mom or Dad are into the baby colors of blue or pink so I am choosing other colors. DIL favorite color is either black or purple so I am knitting the baby blanket in a basket weave pattern with purple yarn. Minnesota is located in the northern middle part of the United States. We are famous for having the headwaters of the Mississippi River located in our state and and having cold winters. Besides knitting an sewing I love to garden and travel. In February we are going to Arizona for 6 weeks. :>) So much enjoy being part of this warm group.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> L was just goingthrough some photos and found this...


Wonderful photo!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to the group! I'm from Northern Iowa and my Mom and her family were from Southern Minnesota and my brother lived in Mankato, MN for many years so I'm quite familiar with Minnesota -- growing up on a farm in small town, the job and education opportunities weren't the greatest so if we weren't sticking around to farm, we left home for Chicago (me), Des Moines, or Minneapolis.
> 
> So glad to have you join us -- congrats on the upcoming baby; you'll love being grandparents.


Yes, welcome from me, too!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Purple i love the tree and i have to say the drunken angel is my favorite now ... next to the angel on the broken bridge lol  

GSusan glad that the drip hasnt become a trickle and that its no longer a drip but a click ... that took way too long to say :/

Londy i hope you have a wonderful trip and i kinda envy you a little right now as i have always wanted to go there. I think thats why they picked the name Nonna for me for Sweet pea . 

Thanks everybody she is my little sugar bear  and she is going to be so cute with Christmas this year , Santa will be visiting and we are going to make some reindeer food for her to throw outside too  .. oatmeal and glitter hahaha ... we just sweep it up later so the birds dont get a belly full of glitter .

She learned something new .. i asked her if i could go somewhere and she said "yes, nowhere" hahaha soooo cute .

everybody who wants to sing with us Christmas eve is welcome to join just remember the time difference lol.

It may turn into a phone choir if nobody can go . 

and no Lisa lightning did not strike , and i am far from best !! And the only person i sing for now is sweet pea ... sing Nonna sing she has started to love me singing twinkle twinkle little star  

As for Christmas cards i bought them last year after Christmas when they were a reduced price :/ but as some of you have said postage is so much this year that i will have to wait till after Christmas this year and buy stamps LOL so next year i will send out cards LOL !  

As stated before and i will join in .. You all know how much you mean to me . And as you deserve to hear it anyway , I love you all and wish you nothing but joy and happiness not just this season but forever more .  
Thank you all for being such a treasure to me and a light in my life  

Purly glad to hear you are feeling much better . dont fret like saxy said i think , just take one day at a time one thing per day  

nitzi you sound busy as ever !!  I dont how you do it  

Ok all , i know i have missed many of you and i am so sorry but i hope that you know i am thinking of you all  

Good night , sweet dreams and talk to you again soon 
((HUGS)) XOXOXO


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Miss Pam thank you for the card when Lisa brings it to me hahaha


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Miss Pam thank you for the card when Lisa brings it to me hahaha


You're more than welcome!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Miss Pam thank you for the card when Lisa brings it to me hahaha


Lisa, do you know the song Scarlet Ribbons, that was and still is LMs favourite bedtime song. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from LMs performance. Picked up yummy fish and chips on the way home. The performance was, of course, brilliant and she was absolutely brilliant - yes I am biased!!!


NoO!!! you wouldn't dare be biased....would you..... :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> More about myself...well my physical description is I have grey hair and fluffy build. I belong to the over 70's crowd but don't recognize myself when I look in the mirror. I still think I'm in the middle aged group. I'm married and have one son who is married. John and I live in the country in an older home (about 130 years old). It is very small and we have to work hard to keep it from getting all cluttered with "stuff" but I love it. I try to keep my yarn and material collection in the bedroom I use as my sewing room..but the overflow does creep to the living room. We have a dog who is a senior also and a middle aged cat Our son is married and they are expecting their first child (our first grandchild) in June. So I am busy sewing baby stuff and knitting a baby blanket. Neither Mom or Dad are into the baby colors of blue or pink so I am choosing other colors. DIL favorite color is either black or purple so I am knitting the baby blanket in a basket weave pattern with purple yarn. Minnesota is located in the northern middle part of the United States. We are famous for having the headwaters of the Mississippi River located in our state and and having cold winters. Besides knitting an sewing I love to garden and travel. In February we are going to Arizona for 6 weeks. :>) So much enjoy being part of this warm group.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I love that you describe yourself as fluffy....yep you fit right in....my DH's little 8 year old cousin says I am not big I am a pillow... :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You are most welcome here anytime.

Congratulations on the up coming birth of your first grandchild.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> NoO!!! you wouldn't dare be biased....would you..... :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Cos not :shock: off to bed now, night night, love you xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Cos not :shock: off to bed now, night night, love you xxxx


Night night love you too!!!! I keep seeing the back of my eyelids so something is telling me I should be off to bed too.....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Rita, nice to have you join us. Loved hearing about your life. Congrats on your new DGC that is percolating at the moment. You will love being a grandmother. Purple is a lovey color for the baby blanket. Can't wait to see it when it is finished.

GS glad you had a lovely day at over 60's and won a bit of money and biscuits in the bargain.

Purple glad you enjoyed your DGD performance at the school today. Fish and chips sounds good to me. Yummy.

I have had a very quiet day today. I have had a lovely day, doing nothing. I did cook a little dinner for us. it felt good to feel better and do nothing. Shame on me. Well off till morning. Love to all. Purly xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lisa, do you know the song Scarlet Ribbons, that was and still is LMs favourite bedtime song. xx


I don't know that one but I will look it up!

I looked it up and printed the lyrics it does sound familiar, while I was there I remembered a song by Skip Ewing that is so sweet called Christmas Carol and so I have listened to it ten times and I have been crying and printed the lyrics to it also......it makes me cry every time it is just so sweet....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello Rita, nice to have you join us. Loved hearing about your life. Congrats on your new DGC that is percolating at the moment. You will love being a grandmother. Purple is a lovey color for the baby blanket. Can't wait to see it when it is finished.
> 
> GS glad you had a lovely day at over 60's and won a bit of money and biscuits in the bargain.
> 
> ...


It's ok you still have to recouperate.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Girls. we re back in Ocala as of this afternoon. So glad to be here. We certainly fell into a world of hurt. Kenny got shingles so we spent a day in the hospital ERwith th tmp (no joke) at freezing. Some one got us blankets as my teeth were chattering and for me a hot cup of coffee. ThenI got sicker than I have been in years on Thanksgiving. I couldn't lift my head. I had every GI upset known to man and then it affectd my lungs.They wanted to admit me to the hospital but I said no. I am just now starting to feel a little better. Just feel blessed to be home. Kenny caught my cold so his surgery has been postoned till the 16th.Have really missed you all. I haven't had time to catch up, but did see the picture of proud grandma Judi and her beautiful wee girls. I hope all went well for Mom and babies.Will check in later. Purly


I'm so sorry you've been through so much. I hope you both recuperate quickly. Better to be home feeling better.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You hzve s right to moan with that continuing to happen!


My hub had two speeds for getting things done...slow and never! He'd say "I will do it" and I'd say "what century?" but now I have to do it myself or get someone and not easy for small jobs. The contracter has to get an electrician to put in a three prong plug..been 4 days and no electrician. Now we have three days of bad weather so that means next week. If he can't find a 32 inch wide door he has to order one made which may take weeks. I'll be welcoming the new year with anxiety. I'm irritable because it's after midnight and snowing and son is yet to put the big garbage trolley out. Wish I could move it myself but it's too heavy. I have a dinner tomorrow with 11 friends at a lovely restaurant and this snow may cause us to cancel. I'm hoping the snow will be cleared by 5 pm tomorrow. I was working so hard on the cross stitch but my arm hurts from tensing it too long. I have a different grab bag gift if I dont finish this one but I was hoping to complete it. I didn't realize how many x stitches there are in it. I'll be ahead for next year


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Arya was 2860 gm (6lb 4.8835oz) and Brooklyn was 2675 gm (5 lb 14.358oz) such little tiny bundles


I'll have to go back ..seems I missed a blessed event. Congratulations, I know you will enjoy every minute with these precious babies. What will you make them first!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH worked until midnight last night putting a new emergen and tank in, It is still dripping this morning. I had no water all day. I.m so fed up. Sorry to moan.


I can understand..very difficult days when these things happen. My sister in law does not keep in touch with me since her hub died but my niece phoned a few days ago and said someone left the toilet running and it callapsed the ceiling over the kitchen while my sister in law was staying at her daughters after some illness. Plumbing is a disaster waiting to happen. It's 41 minutes after midnight and son hasn't taken out the trolly for garbage pick up early tomorrow..grrrrr! I think I'll go and speak to him now ...if i yell you may feel vibrations all the way to England I'm so stressed.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good weights for twins though, my DD was 2 weeks early and was 5lbs 10 oz!!


What lovely names! My aunt was born around 1940 at home and fit in a shoe box my mom told me. Very healthy. I think they has midwives.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hello there, nice to see you. We hae just heard that a friend of my son's is expecting her 2nd baby, her daughter is 13, and she is 43. Good luck to your DD and I like the sound of the receiving blankets.


I had my son when I was 43 and my mom had a friend who had 4 sons and a daughter very close in ages when she was in her 40 s. I read where there is a high chance of injury to the fetus when doing amniosentisis. They kept urging me to do the test but I didn't want to risk hurting him. It's a personal decision...just how I felt. I had little knowledge about babies..no one around me had any so I asked the doctor who was his pediatrician and chose her. She was amazing. Memory lane tonight.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am thinking of doing some baking today, but I will need to do it witout an oven, as that has decided not to work! We are going to see if we can get it fixed through our house insurance. That will make things easier if we can do that. I want to make some different types of greats for myself, as I seem to have developed an allergy to grains.
> 
> It is now 0400 hours, and I am going to head back to bed, a try and get some more sleep before daylight comes to my part of the world. Good night all xxxx


My son cut out all carbs so I can't bake..I miss baking. I can't cook stove top but can bake and do oven recipes. Good luck on your oven replacement. They should help you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Honey, how you feeling. Sending uou warm hugs. Xx
> 
> Night night Judi
> 
> I've worked out how to connect my tablet with the tv as they are both Samsung :thumbup:


I didn't know that was possible. Should be fun. I'm getting courage to check the weather report for tomorrow night.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Hello Rita, nice to have you join us. Loved hearing about your life. Congrats on your new DGC that is percolating at the moment. You will love being a grandmother. Purple is a lovey color for the baby blanket. Can't wait to see it when it is finished.
> 
> GS glad you had a lovely day at over 60's and won a bit of money and biscuits in the bargain.
> 
> ...


So glade & hugs. Xx you are feeling a little better. You must take it easy, there's nothing that can't wait another day ( I hope ). Love & hugs


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Rather windy overnight, but ok now. Off to the opticians in a minute, then I have to make some cakes for the WI Christmas party tonight. We have having the Aldershot Army Wives Choir coming to sing for us, should be good.

Hope you are all having a good day. Love you lots. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Purple, I can see you are on here too. Hope you are feeling better. When do you start your Pain course? I'm still waiting to here about my appt. 
Oops, got to go I can here little O trying to get in the front door. We are off to the charity shop to get rid of stuff!! We are off to finish Christmas presents too, I hope. Have a good day. Love & hugs.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls..Its bright enough but very windy and cold. I would say a knitting day, but I think we are going out for coffee at the garden centre. I cant complain because hes had dis heasd stuck in a drip drip for a week.

Have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> More about myself...well my physical description is I have grey hair and fluffy build. I belong to the over 70's crowd but don't recognize myself when I look in the mirror. I still think I'm in the middle aged group. I'm married and have one son who is married. John and I live in the country in an older home (about 130 years old). It is very small and we have to work hard to keep it from getting all cluttered with "stuff" but I love it. I try to keep my yarn and material collection in the bedroom I use as my sewing room..but the overflow does creep to the living room. We have a dog who is a senior also and a middle aged cat Our son is married and they are expecting their first child (our first grandchild) in June. So I am busy sewing baby stuff and knitting a baby blanket. Neither Mom or Dad are into the baby colors of blue or pink so I am choosing other colors. DIL favorite color is either black or purple so I am knitting the baby blanket in a basket weave pattern with purple yarn. Minnesota is located in the northern middle part of the United States. We are famous for having the headwaters of the Mississippi River located in our state and and having cold winters. Besides knitting an sewing I love to garden and travel. In February we are going to Arizona for 6 weeks. :>) So much enjoy being part of this warm group.


thsnkyou for joining us....I have laugherd about your house, mine too is 130 yrs old and only little and is falling apart around my head....Congrats on the new baby, we shall be happy to go through the labour with you. Always remember we are here for you and each other, welcome again. lovely to have you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I can understand..very difficult days when these things happen. My sister in law does not keep in touch with me since her hub died but my niece phoned a few days ago and said someone left the toilet running and it callapsed the ceiling over the kitchen while my sister in law was staying at her daughters after some illness. Plumbing is a disaster waiting to happen. It's 41 minutes after midnight and son hasn't taken out the trolly for garbage pick up early tomorrow..grrrrr! I think I'll go and speak to him now ...if i yell you may feel vibrations all the way to England I'm so stressed.


just kick his shins :-D ,,,,calm down love, you are sounding like me. :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am ET and -1'C (30'F) feeling like -7'C (19'F) with the wind. There is a slow moving storm to the east of us but so far nothing but wind here.
My poncho should be done tonight. It's just a little one that covers my shoulders and leaves my arms free, which is what I wanted. I CAN still knit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls..Its bright enough but very windy and cold. I would say a knitting day, but I think we are going out for coffee at the garden centre. I cant complain because hes had dis heasd stuck in a drip drip for a week.
> 
> Have a great day.


Have a good day at the garden centre.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I didn't know that was possible. Should be fun. I'm getting courage to check the weather report for tomorrow night.


I have a smart TV now and I can hook my laptop to it too. I just had to install a piece of software that runs over our network inside the house. It's to allow me to see the TV shows that are on the internet, mostly shows that I have missed. I keep forgetting to use it though.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My son cut out all carbs so I can't bake..I miss baking. I can't cook stove top but can bake and do oven recipes. Good luck on your oven replacement. They should help you.


Can you cut a recipe in half or quarter and make something personal size for you only. I've done that. I just wish I had room to bring my toaster oven back up from the basement. It's better for baking little things.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I can understand..very difficult days when these things happen. My sister in law does not keep in touch with me since her hub died but my niece phoned a few days ago and said someone left the toilet running and it callapsed the ceiling over the kitchen while my sister in law was staying at her daughters after some illness. Plumbing is a disaster waiting to happen. It's 41 minutes after midnight and son hasn't taken out the trolly for garbage pick up early tomorrow..grrrrr! I think I'll go and speak to him now ...if i yell you may feel vibrations all the way to England I'm so stressed.


Tag the shut off valve for the water and turn it off if you are going away for a period of time. We do that when we all go on vacation. We had a hose pipe burst on the washing machine when we were on vacation a long time ago so we shut off the water when no one is going to be home to fix the flood.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello Rita, nice to have you join us. Loved hearing about your life. Congrats on your new DGC that is percolating at the moment. You will love being a grandmother. Purple is a lovey color for the baby blanket. Can't wait to see it when it is finished.
> 
> GS glad you had a lovely day at over 60's and won a bit of money and biscuits in the bargain.
> 
> ...


No shame. You have been doing so much while being under the weather. You needed a recuperation day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to the group! I'm from Northern Iowa and my Mom and her family were from Southern Minnesota and my brother lived in Mankato, MN for many years so I'm quite familiar with Minnesota -- growing up on a farm in small town, the job and education opportunities weren't the greatest so if we weren't sticking around to farm, we left home for Chicago (me), Des Moines, or Minneapolis.
> 
> So glad to have you join us -- congrats on the upcoming baby; you'll love being grandparents.


Hey Rookie, I didn't know you were from Iowa. My aunt and uncle, and cousins and their families live in Urbandale, Iowa. Small world. The last time we were in Iowa, everyone was so friendly. We went out for a walk and people driving by were waving and yelling hello to us.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> L was just goingthrough some photos and found this...


Nice looking group.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late and I need to pull the garbage bins out of the garage.
Have a good day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, Its very grey and windy today.
> 
> Its our over 60's Christmas party this afternoon, then Imust go out for a few basics, like bread and potatoes. Im so EXCITED about the potatoes!


You would be! What kind are you getting? And what are you going to make with them? I'm excited for you!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Take care. The Vancouver area had a mudslide from all the rain. I'm hoping you get to see the sun soon.


I hope there aren't any mud slides near you. You keep safe.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> I am usually not the mushy type, but I just want to say what a great group of ladies I think you are. I love coming here to read your posts and laugh or cry with you as your day is going. I have learned so much abut how other countries live. I love your expressions. Some day I am going to come to England to meet those of you who live there. Some of my father's ancestors came from Scotland and my mothers from England (Lincolnshire) so I have always wanted to come over to visit. Hope yu all are having a great day or have had a great day. Now I must go get the Christmas dishes out of storage. I still haven't had my true traditional Christmas coffee


we had a get-together in Lincoln earlier. which was wonderful. It's a beautiful city. Let us know when you are coming and where you will be.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from LMs performance. Picked up yummy fish and chips on the way home. The performance was, of course, brilliant and she was absolutely brilliant - yes I am biased!!!


Biased? Not at all. Harley only had two lines in his school play, but he did them so well! If their Grandmas didn't think them little geniuses, who would? Remember Beattie and her grandson's 'ology?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls...We had a fabulous time this afternoon. What a wonderful buffet they did for us. We palayedbingo and I won $5 but shared so got $2.50. In the raffle I won a great big box of bicuits.
> 
> Weve just been to ASDA's and met up with a couple weve never seen for 15 yrs....We 4 looked older but we had a good chat and laugh. The sons were only teenagers the last time we saw them...They only live 3 miles away!!!they were ballroom champians at one time, and they have a house with a ballroom in and teach dancing.
> 
> Hope youve all had a good day.


Another coincidence! An old friend called today. She was going to the hospital and called in to see us. Her son and my youngest were best friends at school. I haven't seen her for years.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> More about myself...well my physical description is I have grey hair and fluffy build. I belong to the over 70's crowd but don't recognize myself when I look in the mirror. I still think I'm in the middle aged group. I'm married and have one son who is married. John and I live in the country in an older home (about 130 years old). It is very small and we have to work hard to keep it from getting all cluttered with "stuff" but I love it. I try to keep my yarn and material collection in the bedroom I use as my sewing room..but the overflow does creep to the living room. We have a dog who is a senior also and a middle aged cat Our son is married and they are expecting their first child (our first grandchild) in June. So I am busy sewing baby stuff and knitting a baby blanket. Neither Mom or Dad are into the baby colors of blue or pink so I am choosing other colors. DIL favorite color is either black or purple so I am knitting the baby blanket in a basket weave pattern with purple yarn. Minnesota is located in the northern middle part of the United States. We are famous for having the headwaters of the Mississippi River located in our state and and having cold winters. Besides knitting an sewing I love to garden and travel. In February we are going to Arizona for 6 weeks. :>) So much enjoy being part of this warm group.


You are SO going to enjoy being a grandmother! We all revel in it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hey Rookie, I didn't know you were from Iowa. My aunt and uncle, and cousins and their families live in Urbandale, Iowa. Small world. The last time we were in Iowa, everyone was so friendly. We went out for a walk and people driving by were waving and yelling hello to us.


Iowa people are very friendly and help their neighbors constantly and consistently. They love to have new people around so that they can hear new stories!

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/local/kyle-munson/2014/11/12/farmer-wave-week-rural-ritual-finger-salute/18899285/

The Iowa farmer wave is notorious!! The DJ talks about gravel roads - farm country generally has highways, black top roads and gravel. If you are travelling on a gravel road, you're generally heading to your own home farm or to a neighboring farm--the general public is not on those roads...so if you don't wave to an oncoming car on a gravel road you are considered very snobbish!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Iowa people are very friendly and help their neighbors constantly and consistently. They love to have new people around so that they can hear new stories!
> 
> http://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/local/kyle-munson/2014/11/12/farmer-wave-week-rural-ritual-finger-salute/18899285/
> 
> The Iowa farmer wave is notorious!! The DJ talks about gravel roads - farm country generally has highways, black top roads and gravel. If you are travelling on a gravel road, you're generally heading to your own home farm or to a neighboring farm--the general public is not on those roads...so if you don't wave to an oncoming car on a gravel road you are considered very snobbish!


I just loved that Rookie. Mind you if l did that to every car that l passed here I'd never have my hand on the steering wheel. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Biased? Not at all. Harley only had two lines in his school play, but he did them so well! If their Grandmas didn't think them little geniuses, who would? Remember Beattie and her grandson's 'ology?


There were great adverts. Of course all my perfect grandchildren will end up with ologies of some sort, even ive got one - does knitology count!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Purple, I can see you are on here too. Hope you are feeling better. When do you start your Pain course? I'm still waiting to here about my appt.
> Oops, got to go I can here little O trying to get in the front door. We are off to the charity shop to get rid of stuff!! We are off to finish Christmas presents too, I hope. Have a good day. Love & hugs.


Thr pain management course starts in January, but Ive not been notifird of the date yet.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am ET and -1'C (30'F) feeling like -7'C (19'F) with the wind. There is a slow moving storm to the east of us but so far nothing but wind here.
> My poncho should be done tonight. It's just a little one that covers my shoulders and leaves my arms free, which is what I wanted. I CAN still knit.


So glad you can still knit. Like the sound of what you have done. Any chance of a photo? Xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just back fromthe opticians. He was not happy with some of the tests so he ended up putting drops in to dilate the pupils. He still wasn't happy so now i have to go to the eye hospital for more tests. The appointment took two and a half hours. Can't complain as they are very tjorough.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny and chilly Ocala. DH going for dialysis this morning. I am going to try to get some unpacking done. I need to find our bathing towels. I have a few out but brought a mess of them with us, just haven't found them yet, need to do laundry also.Found a groomer in our community so Daisy girl goes tomorrow to get spiffed up and she so needs it. I feel guilty for the rough shape she is in, but with DH and myself both sick at the same time, things did not get done in a timely manner or done at all.Wondering if we will get a Christmas tree put up. We have four of them with us. All different sizes. Doesn't feel much like Christmas to us. Hope we get some spirit soon for the holidays.

Nitzi can't wait to see your poncho. I forgot to bring mine to finish the neck collar on. Well I will have it done for next year hopefully.

Londy hope you are having a grand time and that the weather is cooperating.

Binky how did the testing go yesterday for your DD???Good I hope.

Polly thanks for your kind words.Hope your weather cooperates so you cn go out to dinner with your friends. I do not miss the ice, snow and cold. Bundle up if you do go out.

Pam hope no mudslides are near you. Stay safe if they are.

GS have fun going to the garden center for coffee. You are so brave to traipse around in the cold dear. I am looking to get the tin I need to make Yorkshire puddings. Your recipe. I think I should have gotten them in Erie when I saw them.

Chrissy hope you get your Christmas shopping completed and be able to relax and enjoy the holiday.

What is everyone doing for the holidays???Staying home, having company etc. What is your favorites foods for Christmas dinner?????

I need to get dressed so I can be seen in public as I need to take DH to Dialysis. Chat a little later. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am ET and -1'C (30'F) feeling like -7'C (19'F) with the wind. There is a slow moving storm to the east of us but so far nothing but wind here.
> My poncho should be done tonight. It's just a little one that covers my shoulders and leaves my arms free, which is what I wanted. I CAN still knit.


Stay warm today, Nitzi. And of course you can still knit and you do knit beautifully!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm late and I need to pull the garbage bins out of the garage.
> Have a good day.


You have a good day, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back fromthe opticians. He was not happy with some of the tests so he ended up putting drops in to dilate the pupils. He still wasn't happy so now i have to go to the eye hospital for more tests. The appointment took two and a half hours. Can't complain as they are very tjorough.


Wow, that was a thorough appointment! I hope all is ok. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and chilly Ocala. DH going for dialysis this morning. I am going to try to get some unpacking done. I need to find our bathing towels. I have a few out but brought a mess of them with us, just haven't found them yet, need to do laundry also.Found a groomer in our community so Daisy girl goes tomorrow to get spiffed up and she so needs it. I feel guilty for the rough shape she is in, but with DH and myself both sick at the same time, things did not get done in a timely manner or done at all.Wondering if we will get a Christmas tree put up. We have four of them with us. All different sizes. Doesn't feel much like Christmas to us. Hope we get some spirit soon for the holidays.
> 
> Nitzi can't wait to see your poncho. I forgot to bring mine to finish the neck collar on. Well I will have it done for next year hopefully.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly. Glad you're both feeling better!  No mudslides near us. We've been having lots of rain and wind and it's supposed to continue through tomorrow evening. Tomorrow they are warning us we might have gusts up to 65. Yikes! So glad we took that tree down but we do have a couple of really tall fir trees along the back fence that could be a problem. Just have to hope for the best!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Brrrrrrrr....its nice to be home in the warmth. We had lunch at the garden centre and then had a look around a few shops. We got a tv recorder and hope it stops the clicking on the tv...Hes sure its the recorder because he tried another tv with it. Tomorrow I am NOT going out....Are you all keeping warm? 

Boots have just sent me a letter to ask me to go for a hearing test!!!!!Cheeky beggars...DH says I should go! I told him, not until he has 4 yrs of hell like I did with him.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Brrrrrrrr....its nice to be home in the warmth. We had lunch at the garden centre and then had a look around a few shops. We got a tv recorder and hope it stops the clicking on the tv...Hes sure its the recorder because he tried another tv with it. Tomorrow I am NOT going out....Are you all keeping warm?
> 
> Boots have just sent me a letter to ask me to go for a hearing test!!!!!Cheeky beggars...DH says I should go! I told him, not until he has 4 yrs of hell like I did with him.


I hope the new recorder helps, Susan. Sounds like an enjoyable day but glad you're home where it's warm.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Brrrrrrrr....its nice to be home in the warmth. We had lunch at the garden centre and then had a look around a few shops. We got a tv recorder and hope it stops the clicking on the tv...Hes sure its the recorder because he tried another tv with it. Tomorrow I am NOT going out....Are you all keeping warm?
> 
> Boots have just sent me a letter to ask me to go for a hearing test!!!!!Cheeky beggars...DH says I should go! I told him, not until he has 4 yrs of hell like I did with him.


That's right, you get your own back :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wow, that was a thorough appointment! I hope all is ok. xxxooo


It was very thorough and l got 2 pairs of glasses for the price of one, so I'm getting one sensible and the other quirky, both purple of course.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was very thorough and l got 2 pairs of glasses for the price of one, so I'm getting one sensible and the other quirky, both purple of course.


Well, that's good and of course they would both be purple!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple hope all works out well with your vision. I can't imagine any glasses but purple for you dear girl. lol

Pam batton down the hatches with thse high winds coming your way. Hope your trees by the fence do well with the expected winds. Stay in and staywarm.

GS glad you are back in the warmth. Hope the recorder stops the clicking sound it has been making. That can really get on a person's last nerve. Stand firm on the hearing test. Four years of torture for poor Albert. LOL Love you guys.

Theyare chopping up leaves and blowing leaves all over the place. What a racket they are making. I am supposed to be picking up, haven't done a thing. Still feel some shortness of breathe. Will wait till DH gets home and we can do it together.

Going to try to find bedroom sets tomorrow also. We are tired of sleeping on blow up beds. Besides I know my SIL needs these beds back. She was very good about loaning them to us. We truly need to get all her things back to her.

Well I am off to go on craigs list to see if I find anything I like. xxxPurly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple hope all works out well with your vision. I can't imagine any glasses but purple for you dear girl. lol
> 
> Pam batton down the hatches with thse high winds coming your way. Hope your trees by the fence do well with the expected winds. Stay in and staywarm.
> 
> ...


Happy shopping! Glad you are taking it easy today, Purly. You don't want to get sick again! I know it must be a bit frustrating, though, to still be living out of boxes and using borrowed things. It will all come together for you soon, though

Yes, will be glad when this stormy weather moves on. Seems both our coasts are really getting hit with these juicy, windy sort of storms. Be safe everyone!

Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and chilly Ocala. DH going for dialysis this morning. I am going to try to get some unpacking done. I need to find our bathing towels. I have a few out but brought a mess of them with us, just haven't found them yet, need to do laundry also.Found a groomer in our community so Daisy girl goes tomorrow to get spiffed up and she so needs it. I feel guilty for the rough shape she is in, but with DH and myself both sick at the same time, things did not get done in a timely manner or done at all.Wondering if we will get a Christmas tree put up. We have four of them with us. All different sizes. Doesn't feel much like Christmas to us. Hope we get some spirit soon for the holidays.
> 
> Nitzi can't wait to see your poncho. I forgot to bring mine to finish the neck collar on. Well I will have it done for next year hopefully.
> 
> ...


We won't know how they did for awhile it is computer testing so you would think it would grade faster than it takes.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My hub had two speeds for getting things done...slow and never! He'd say "I will do it" and I'd say "what century?" but now I have to do it myself or get someone and not easy for small jobs. The contracter has to get an electrician to put in a three prong plug..been 4 days and no electrician. Now we have three days of bad weather so that means next week. If he can't find a 32 inch wide door he has to order one made which may take weeks. I'll be welcoming the new year with anxiety. I'm irritable because it's after midnight and snowing and son is yet to put the big garbage trolley out. Wish I could move it myself but it's too heavy. I have a dinner tomorrow with 11 friends at a lovely restaurant and this snow may cause us to cancel. I'm hoping the snow will be cleared by 5 pm tomorrow. I was working so hard on the cross stitch but my arm hurts from tensing it too long. I have a different grab bag gift if I dont finish this one but I was hoping to complete it. I didn't realize how many x stitches there are in it. I'll be ahead for next year


My DH's bad habit is to start a project and leave the very last step undone ... drives me crazy ! Like hasnt put the trim around the back door which is in our bedroom !! and now it has been a few YEARS later and its still not done .... everytime i mention it he says yeeeeeea i will get the trim next payday  
But he is my love so i live with no trim on a door , a broken tile in the kitchen and a messed up outlet in the bathroom LOL  God love him he does try but if it hasnt got a motor and four wheels he is a bit clueless


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Brrrrrrrr....its nice to be home in the warmth. We had lunch at the garden centre and then had a look around a few shops. We got a tv recorder and hope it stops the clicking on the tv...Hes sure its the recorder because he tried another tv with it. Tomorrow I am NOT going out....Are you all keeping warm?
> 
> Boots have just sent me a letter to ask me to go for a hearing test!!!!!Cheeky beggars...DH says I should go! I told him, not until he has 4 yrs of hell like I did with him.


Hope you solve the problem of your TV.
Love your reaction to Your letter re. Hearing aids. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I'm trying to get warm tonight, I think I will go to bed soon, hopefully it will be warmer there.
I just hope we don't get the dreadful weather they are forecasting, it's bad enough already.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> More about myself...well my physical description is I have grey hair and fluffy build. I belong to the over 70's crowd but don't recognize myself when I look in the mirror. I still think I'm in the middle aged group. I'm married and have one son who is married. John and I live in the country in an older home (about 130 years old). It is very small and we have to work hard to keep it from getting all cluttered with "stuff" but I love it. I try to keep my yarn and material collection in the bedroom I use as my sewing room..but the overflow does creep to the living room. We have a dog who is a senior also and a middle aged cat Our son is married and they are expecting their first child (our first grandchild) in June. So I am busy sewing baby stuff and knitting a baby blanket. Neither Mom or Dad are into the baby colors of blue or pink so I am choosing other colors. DIL favorite color is either black or purple so I am knitting the baby blanket in a basket weave pattern with purple yarn. Minnesota is located in the northern middle part of the United States. We are famous for having the headwaters of the Mississippi River located in our state and and having cold winters. Besides knitting an sewing I love to garden and travel. In February we are going to Arizona for 6 weeks. :>) So much enjoy being part of this warm group.


You will never meet a more loving and wonderful group of ladies than these . They are the best friends and the all have just the kindest hearts , not to mention the talent these ladies have ... they all knit like a loom perfect and just gorgeous creations ! 
As for being a grandmother , My young one is 17 months old and they have been some of the greatest of my life ! Add to that a few days in October where Binky and I got to meet two of our group in person and this is just been a great year .

I am absolutely blessed to call them all friend 

And i wish to welcome you to our group as well .. welcome , join in ... and what's your shoe size again ? I believe Purple explained that already didnt she ? LOL  
Best wishes to you look forward to getting to know you 

Binky and i are sisters and i am a member of the fluffy club also


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I can't complain about the cold you guys because i have been burning up ever since the hysterectomy :/ I dont do hormones my mother and sister both did not do well on them , so i skipped them .
But i sit with the back door open and freeze everyone who comes in here out lol ...
except DH .. he uses it as an excuse to cuddle as if he needs one  
Right GS !! HAHAHAHA


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Time to hop off the sweet pea is knocking on my door yelling Nonna !! LOL  
I love it ! 

((HUGS)) XOXO


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> You will never meet a more loving and wonderful group of ladies than these . They are the best friends and the all have just the kindest hearts , not to mention the talent these ladies have ... they all knit like a loom perfect and just gorgeous creations !
> As for being a grandmother , My young one is 17 months old and they have been some of the greatest of my life ! Add to that a few days in October where Binky and I got to meet two of our group in person and this is just been a great year .
> 
> I am absolutely blessed to call them all friend
> ...


And, I got to meet 6 of these wonderful women this year-- 2014 will always be memorable and precious because of that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I got to meet 6 of these wonderful women this year-- 2014 will always be memorable and precious because of that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I got to meet 6 of these wonderful women this year-- 2014 will always be memorable and precious because of that.


Some cherished memories were made for sure!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am ET and -5'C (23'F). A snow storm came through last night. We have a couple of inches. The storm is coming from the east and moving west. The snow has already stopped here. Toronto is getting it just in time for rush hour, which is making a mess. All the people who commute to Toronto left early so my drive should be easier (How's that for a silver lining  )
One of the stray kitties spent the night in a box on our porch. I guess he didn't like the snow either. I put some food out for him when I saw him.
I almost finished the poncho last night. Everything except the bind off. I'm hoping to get a picture tonight.
My boss asked me to test a new blackberry yesterday, so for the next couple of weeks I'll be carrying 3 devices. My personal cell phone, the blackberry assigned to me and the test blackberry which is one of the new Passport variety. I'm liking the keyboard buttons and big screen, it's like a little tablet. I should link all the phone numbers together so they ring all at once. Would that sound Christmassy or just annoying?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I got to meet 6 of these wonderful women this year-- 2014 will always be memorable and precious because of that.


Agree. It was the best vacation week I've ever had, spending a week in Toronto with my out-of-country friends.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I can't complain about the cold you guys because i have been burning up ever since the hysterectomy :/ I dont do hormones my mother and sister both did not do well on them , so i skipped them .
> But i sit with the back door open and freeze everyone who comes in here out lol ...
> except DH .. he uses it as an excuse to cuddle as if he needs one
> Right GS !! HAHAHAHA


You should vacation in Canada this winter. We'll make it cold enough for you


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, Ive got the toothache. Im hoping it subsides. Its a sunny but wet day today, but I intend to knit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy shopping! Glad you are taking it easy today, Purly. You don't want to get sick again! I know it must be a bit frustrating, though, to still be living out of boxes and using borrowed things. It will all come together for you soon, though
> 
> Yes, will be glad when this stormy weather moves on. Seems both our coasts are really getting hit with these juicy, windy sort of storms. Be safe everyone!
> 
> Love you lots! xxxooo


Your coast just seems to be getting them one after the other. The forecast for Vancouver was rain, FOR THE ENTIRE WEEK!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, Ive got the toothache. Im hoping it subsides. Its a sunny but wet day today, but I intend to knit.


I hope your roothachy passes soon. That's toothache.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

T^ake back the sunny.....its raining like crazy....morning nitz..


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple hope all works out well with your vision. I can't imagine any glasses but purple for you dear girl. lol
> 
> Pam batton down the hatches with thse high winds coming your way. Hope your trees by the fence do well with the expected winds. Stay in and staywarm.
> 
> ...


I hope you find what you like. I have one of those blow-up beds for when I need an extra bed, but mine has a slow leak.
You'll get your house set up the way that you want.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> T^ake back the sunny.....its raining like crazy....morning nitz..


It's still dark here but I don't see any snowflakes falling in the lights so I think it's clearing here.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am ET and -5'C (23'F). A snow storm came through last night. We have a couple of inches. The storm is coming from the east and moving west. The snow has already stopped here. Toronto is getting it just in time for rush hour, which is making a mess. All the people who commute to Toronto left early so my drive should be easier (How's that for a silver lining  )
> One of the stray kitties spent the night in a box on our porch. I guess he didn't like the snow either. I put some food out for him when I saw him.
> I almost finished the poncho last night. Everything except the bind off. I'm hoping to get a picture tonight.
> My boss asked me to test a new blackberry yesterday, so for the next couple of weeks I'll be carrying 3 devices. My personal cell phone, the blackberry assigned to me and the test blackberry which is one of the new Passport variety. I'm liking the keyboard buttons and big screen, it's like a little tablet. I should link all the phone numbers together so they ring all at once. Would that sound Christmassy or just annoying?


One can never have too much misic. So go for it. How about Jingle Bells in 3 different krys. Now that would be annoying
ps stay safe in the snow xxx
:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Agree. It was the best vacation week I've ever had, spending a week in Toronto with my out-of-country friends.


I agree, best vacation ever, especially Toronto. Xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was very thorough and l got 2 pairs of glasses for the price of one, so I'm getting one sensible and the other quirky, both purple of course.


2 for 1 is always good. I have one pair with the frame that I wanted, and one pair that the technician said would work best with my face. I never wear the one that the technician recommended. They are my backup in case my pair, which are flimsy, break.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, just, bit windy here and rainis expected.

today is Mr Ps birthday so as a special treat I am taking to Es school for the carol concert!

Hope you are all ok. My eyes still fel a biþ funny. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> One can never have too much misic. So go for it. How about Jingle Bells in 3 different krys. Now that would be annoying
> ps stay safe in the snow xxx
> :thumbup:


I'll do my best. Most of the commuters have already left and I'll go slow. 
I don't have Jingle Bells, but I have Trans-siberian Orchestra's Carol of the Bells. There is something about their song that I really like. I've never seen them in person even though they come to Toronto every couple of years and put on a one-night performance that is sold out immediately. Having that song on 3 devices would definitely start some conversation.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Speaking of commuting, it's time for me to leave.
Everyone stay in, stay warm (except Linky who needs to stay cool) and knit on. 
Have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll do my best. Most of the commuters have already left and I'll go slow.
> I don't have Jingle Bells, but I have Trans-siberian Orchestra's Carol of the Bells. There is something about their song that I really like. I've never seen them in person even though they come to Toronto every couple of years and put on a one-night performance that is sold out immediately. Having that song on 3 devices would definitely start some conversation.


Go for it xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, just, bit windy here and rainis expected.
> 
> today is Mr Ps birthday so as a special treat I am taking to Es school for the carol concert!
> 
> Hope you are all ok. My eyes still fel a biþ funny. Xx


Happy birthday to Mr. P..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

its sleeting now.....wow its changed completely in 15 mins. more reasons to sit and knit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

happy birthday mr p......


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. I will be back later. Have to move stuff out of the way so when furniture arrives we have some where to put it. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. I will be back later. Have to move stuff out of the way so when furniture arrives we have some where to put it. Purly


Take it easy. Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purple -- hope the Dr. gets your eyes/vision worked out...good idea to stay off the computer for awhile. Please pass along Happy Birthday wishes to Mr. P. from us.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mr. P and may you have many more.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306369-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

